# knitting tea party 8 november '13



## iamsam

Knitting Tea Party 8 November 13

I am out of cat food  you would think the end of the world is nie. Now there is food in the dish but the bottom shows in the middle  so they are not going to starve until heidi gets back from town a bag of food.

A very cool 45° day  even the bright sun doesnt make it more comfortable when you are outside. At least there is no wind. Heidi. Gary and the three older children will no doubt be going to the Tinora football game tonight  it is a playoff game. It would be nice to see them win a trophy this year.

My first recipe is a trio of smoothies  healthy smoothies. Think that is on my Christmas list  a good blender. Time to check out goodwill again. Lol I really like instant breakfast and these would be a very good substitute.

Healthy Oatmeal Shake

Servings: 4  Size: 1 cup  Old Points: 2 pts  Points+: 3 pts
Calories: 123.9  Fat: 1.8 g  Protein: 6.8 g  Carb: 21.3 g  Fiber: 3.2 g

Ingredients: 
1/2 cup quick oats* 
2 cups water 
1 cup fat free milk 
1 cup ice 
3 tbsp sugar (or honey) 
2 tsp ground cinnamon

Directions:

Cook oats and water in a small pot for about a minute or two, stirring often until it becomes thick and bubbly. Remove from heat and let it cool a few minutes.

In a blender add milk, sugar, cinnamon. Add oats and ice. Blend on high until very smooth. Chill in refrigerator or pour in a glass over ice. Enjoy!! Makes 4 cups.

*Use gf oats to make this gluten-free

Blueberry Banana Oatmeal Smoothie
Servings: 2  Size: 1-3/4 cup  Old Points: 4 pts  Weight Watcher Points+: 5 pt 
Calories: 180 Fat: 2 g  Carb: 38 g  Fiber: 4 g  Protein: 3 g  Sugar: 8 g
Sodium: 52.5 mg  Cholest: 0 mg

Ingredients: 
	1/2 cup raw quick oats* 
	2 cups water 
	1/2 cup Almond Breeze vanilla unsweetened almond milk 
	1/2 cup blueberries 
	1/2 ripe medium banana 
	1/2 tsp vanilla extract 
	2 tbsp raw sugar 
	1/2 cup ice
Directions
Cook oats and water in a small pot for about a minute or two, stirring often until it becomes thick and bubbly. Remove from heat and let it cool a few minutes
In a blender add almond milk, blueberries, banana, cooled oats, vanillas, sugar and ice. Blend on high until very smooth. Pour in a glass over ice. Enjoy!!

Makes 3 1/2 cups.

*Use gf oats to make this gluten-free

Blueberry Banana Oatmeal Smoothie

Servings: 2  Size: 1-3/4 cup  Old Points: 4 pts  Weight Watcher Points+: 5 pt 
Calories: 180 Fat: 2 g  Carb: 38 g  Fiber: 4 g  Protein: 3 g  Sugar: 8 g
Sodium: 52.5 mg  Cholest: 0 mg

Ingredients: 
1/2 cup raw quick oats* 
2 cups water 
1/2 cup Almond Breeze vanilla unsweetened almond milk 
1/2 cup blueberries 
1/2 ripe medium banana 
1/2 tsp vanilla extract 
2 tbsp raw sugar 
1/2 cup ice
Directions
Cook oats and water in a small pot for about a minute or two, stirring often until it becomes thick and bubbly. Remove from heat and let it cool a few minutes
In a blender add almond milk, blueberries, banana, cooled oats, vanillas, sugar and ice. Blend on high until very smooth. Pour in a glass over ice. Enjoy!!

Makes 3 1/2 cups.

*Use gf oats to make this gluten-free

Bentley is at that slobber stage and the spit up part of your bottle stage. Heidi had him dressed so nice this morning and he spit up all down his sleeve so into a new outfit. Lol He even smiles when he does it. I suppose this is a prelude to his cutting teeth where as I remember they not only slobber more but they are grumpy when doing it. He is usually a very happy baby  smiles and makes all kinds of sounds.

Somewhere we were talking about pavlovas. While I have never had one I do have a recipe in my recipe not only for pavlovas but for pavlova cake. I will give you both of them. I would like to try making a pavlova  they really sound good. And they dont sound very had to make which Is nice.

Pavlova Cake
4 egg whites
3/4 cup caster sugar [our cups are 250ml]
1 tspn vinegar
1 tspn cornflour
a few drops vanilla essence
pinch of salt
strawberries and cream, or raisins soaked in sherry or whiskey to serve

Whisk eggs and sugar in a dry basin for 10 minutes with a very strong egg whisk. 
Add vinegar, then cornflour, vanilla and salt. 
Beat stiff enough to stand when cut. 
Line a tin with well buttered paper (or bake in paper alone, formed into a high sided container). put into oven heated to 120C [230 F] and turn off heat. Leave in the oven till cold. Cover with strawberries and cream or raisins.

Pavlova

3 egg whites
3 Tblspns cold water
1 cup caster sugar [250ml/ 250g approx 10 oz]
1 tspn vinegar
1 tspn vanilla essence
3 teaspoons cornflour

Pre heat oven to 150C [300F]. Using an electric mixer, beat egg whites until stiff.
Add water and beat again.
Add sugar very gradually while still beating.
Slow beater, and add vinegar, vanilla, and cornflour.
Line an oven tray with baking paper. Draw a 22 cm [8 1/2 inch] circle on the paper. Spread the pavlova to within 2 cm [3/4 inch] of the edge of the circle, keeping the shape as round and even as possible. Smooth top surface over. 
Bake Pavlova for 45 minutes, then leave to cool in the oven. 
Carefully lift Pavlova onto a serving plate. Decorate with cream and fresh fruit.
Serves 6.

Hickory continues to torment survivor kitty  for the life of me I cant figure out why she tries to hump the poor kitty. My talking to her does no good. Im waiting for survivor kitty to give her a good swipe with her claws  that sould solve the problem.

Hickory believes the chair in the living room is hers. Now she doesnt always want to be in it but she also doesnt want anyone else to be in it. You would think the world is coming to an end when she realizes that one of the cats has ascended her throne. She noses at them  sometimes puts her paw up to rock them around. For the most part the cats just get up  turn around and lay back down. Hickory 6then comes over to me and lays her head on my knee and just looks at me with soulful eyes saying look what I have to put up with. The cats really have her number  and they also for the most part just ignore her. But they do know how to get her goat.

I really like apple pie  especially warm with vanilla ice cream or double cream  actually I would take the cream before the ice cream. And I also like cookies  especially as they come out of the oven and are oh so warm and gooey. That is why I like this recipe  can you imagine biting into one of these after letting them cool just a little. Get out the ice cream and the double cream.

These Apple Pie-like Cookies are made of real Pie Crust layered with sticky Caramel, and a slathering of Apple Pie Filling, topped with a flaky and adorable Cinnamon & Nutmeg lattice crust. Each and every bite offers the very best part of an actual Apple Pie, with all of the convenience of a Cookie!

Ingredients:

1 box of frozen Pillsbury pie crust (2 per box)
Approx. 1 Can of Apple Pie Filling (just enough for a thin layer)
Approx. 1 Cup of Caramel Sauce (just enough for a light coating
1 Egg..for egg-wash
2 tbsp. Cinnamon/Sugar
1 tbsp. Nutmeg
Flour just for sprinkling
A round cutter  any size  I would suggest donut size.

Directions:

Lay out a sheet of Pie Crust, sprinkle it with some flour and slightly roll it out, just to increase its surface area

Pour some of the Caramel Sauce (Just enough to coat the crust) onto the crust and evenly spread it around, creating a thin layer of caramel

Coarsely chop the Apple Pie Filling into small pieces

Top the caramel layer with a layer of the chopped up Apple Pie Filling, making sure not to add too much pie filling

Roll out the second sheet of Pie Crust the same size as the first sheet, and slice it into strips

Create your lattice on top of the actual filling, as if it were a pie!

Dip your cookie cutter into some egg wash and cut out your Pie Cookies

Place them onto a baking sheet and bake them at 350 degrees for approx. 20-25 minutes, until theyre golden and firm. Let them cool just a little.. and then bring out the ice cream or double cream. Yummy!

http://www.ohbiteit.com/2012/11/apple-pie-cookies.html

i really need to sneak in a couple vegetarian  ww friendly  recipes here. So how about these two. I realize the first one has a little cheese in it  I dont think it is very much  maybe you true vegetarians can think of something else  is there such a thing as vegan cheese? I have also included their url so you could look them up and see what they look like. I still have not learned how to transfer a picture from another source. The second recipe looks like a lot of work but I think it would be worth it.

Mini Spinach and Feta Pies 
Store-bought puff pastry makes easy work of these adorable spinach-and-feta puffs. 10 ounces curly spinach, stems discarded 
3 tablespoons finely chopped yellow onion 
2 1/2 tablespoons crumbled feta cheese 
Heaping 1/4 teaspoon ground allspice 
1 tablespoon extra-virgin olive oil 
1 teaspoon fresh lemon juice 
Kosher salt 
Freshly ground black pepper 
One 14-ounce package all-butter puff pastry, thawed 
1 large egg, beaten 
Sesame seeds, for garnish 
In a large saucepan of salted boiling water, blanch the spinach for 30 seconds. Drain and rinse under cool water. Squeeze out as much water as possible from the spinach. Chop the spinach and transfer it to a medium bowl. Add the onion, feta, allspice, olive oil and lemon juice, season with salt and pepper and mix well. 
Line a baking sheet with parchment paper. On a lightly floured work surface, using a lightly floured rolling pin, roll out the puff pastry 1/8 inch thick. Using a 3 1/2-inch round biscuit cutter, cut out 12 rounds; transfer them to the prepared baking sheet. Working with one round at a time, brush the edge with some of the beaten egg, then mound about 1 tablespoon of the spinach filling in the center. Bring three sides of the dough together in the center to form a triangle and pinch to seal. Repeat with the remaining pastry rounds, egg wash and spinach filling. 
Brush the pastries all over with the beaten egg and sprinkle with the sesame seeds. Bake for 18 to 20 minutes, until the pastry is puffed and golden. Serve hot. 
Make Ahead The pies can be kept at room temperature for up to 4 hours.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/mini-spinach-feta-pies?xid=DAILY110213ViewRecipe

Butternut Squash and Roast Asparagus Crespelle Torta 
Ingredients
15 Asparagus spears 
1 pound peeled & seeded butternut squash cut into 3/4-inch chunks
½ large onion (cut into ¼-inch dice, about 1-cup)
4 clove garlic (peeled & halved)
20 large sage leaves (thinly sliced crosswise)
2 tablespoon minced thyme leaves 
1 pinch freshly ground nutmeg 
½ cup olive oil 
1 ¼ teaspoon kosher salt (divided, plus more for seasoning)
Freshly cracked pepper (as needed)
2 tablespoon minced chives 
15 ounce whole milk ricotta (drained)
9 tablespoon unsalted butter (melted and divided)
1 ⅓ cup all-purpose flour (divided)
3 cup milk (plus more if necessary, divided)
3 large eggs 
¼ teaspoon freshly ground black pepper (plus more for seasoning)
½ cup grated Parmesan cheese 
½ cup Fontina cheese ________________________________________
Directions
Prep the vegetables and make the filling: Place oven rack in center position. Heat oven to 375 degrees F.

Trim the tough ends off asparagus and discard. Slice the tips off and set them aside. Slice the remaining asparagus stalks crosswise into ¼-inch rounds.

In a large bowl toss squash, onion, garlic, half the sage, half the thyme and a pinch of nutmeg with olive oil.

Pour the mixture onto a rimmed parchment-lined baking sheet. Season with salt & pepper, then roast in the oven until very soft and lightly caramelized, about 45 minutes. You may need to stir the vegetables and rotate the baking sheet halfway through to assure even roasting.

Remove squash mixture from oven. Turn off oven. Discard garlic pieces and put the mixture into a large bowl. Add asparagus rounds (but not the tips) to bowl, followed by chives and ricotta. Use a fork or potato masher to mix everything together into a rough mash.

Make the besciamella: Heat 4 tablespoons melted butter in a medium heavy-bottomed saucepan set over medium heat. Once it becomes frothy whisk in ⅓ cup flour until a thick paste forms, about 1 minute.

Slowly add 2 ⅓ cups milk whisking almost constantly until it begins to thicken and bubble, about 2 minutes. Reduce heat and simmer whisking often, 2 more minutes.

Remove from heat and season with salt & pepper. Cover and set the besciamella sauce aside, kept warm. May also be made up to 2 days ahead to this point, brought to room temperature then kept covered and refrigerated. In which case, return the sauce to a spreadable consistency by gently reheating it with about 1 tablespoon milk before using.

Make the crespelle batter: Mix 3 tablespoons melted clarified butter, eggs, remaining 1 cup flour, remaining 2/3 cup milk and ¼ teaspoon salt together in a blender until lightly frothy, about 20 seconds.

Pour the batter into a bowl. Adjust consistency by adding up to 2 tablespoons sparkling water, stirring to incorporate. You want a velvety texture that is just thick enough to coat the spoon. Refrigerate batter at least 30 minutes and up to 1 day before proceeding.

Make the crespelles: Lightly brush a 8 or 9-inch nonstick skillet or crepe pan with some of the remaining 2 tablespoons melted butter. Place pan over medium heat. Allow the pan to get hot but not smoking.

Ladle ¼ cup batter into the center of the pan and then tilt the pan in all directions to cover the bottom evenly.

Cook about 1 minute, or until browned on the bottom. Turn and cook briefly on the other side.

Slide the crespelle onto a paper towel lined plate to cool. Use the rest of the batter to make more crespelles in the same manner, brushing skillet with melted butter as needed. You will only need 4 crespelles for this torta. Choose the 4 best and set them aside. Enjoy the others with some sugar, butter and a spritz of lemon.

The crepes may be made up to 2 days ahead kept with sheets of parchment or wax paper between them; covered and refrigerated. Bring to room temperature before continuing.

Make the torta: Place oven rack in center position. Heat oven to 400 degrees F.

In a medium bowl mix together the grated Fontina, grated Parmesan, remaining sage and thyme. Set aside.

Brush the inside of an 8 or 9-inch springform pan with some of the remaining melted clarified butter.

Place 1 crespelle on the bottom of the pan. Trim it if necessary so it lays flat. Spoon in about ¼ of the warm besciamella sauce, spreading it evenly with the back of the spoon, then dollop about ¼ of squash filling covering the pan evenly. Make 3 more layers in the same manner. Sprinkle cheese mixture evenly over the top, followed by reserved asparagus tips.

Bake uncovered, until top is bubbling and golden, about 25 minutes.

Let the torta rest on a wire rack about 15 minutes. Remove the sides of the springform pan. Cut into wedges. Serve warm

http://www.sippitysup.com/

I am sure we are all interested in looking our best so thought this was kind of interesting.
The Healthy Diet Healthy Skin Link
A healthy diet boosts your overall health and promotes glowing, healthy skin. Eating a variety of nutritious foods will have your skin looking its best.

Blueberries Fight Aging Skin
Antioxidants help fight the signs of aging skin, and blueberries are a great source. Rich in vitamin C, blueberries can play a healthy role in an otherwise decadent dessert and taste great as a cereal topping and tossed into salads. Other sources of antioxidants that you can include in your healthy diet are red wine and dark chocolate. Kaufman-Janette also offers this tip: Eating fruits and veggies in their fresh, raw form provides more antioxidants than when cooked.

Fish Provide Healthy Oils
Fish that are rich in omega-3 fatty acids should be part of a healthy skin diet. Omega-3s are a great source of oil for the skin without clogging the pores, says Kaufman-Janette, clarifying that omega-3s must be eaten or taken as supplements. Many people try to cut all fats from their diet, but without some fat, your skin may suffer. Omega-3 fatty acids are considered healthy fats, and a diet that is too low in healthy fats can lead to dull, dry skin, she warns.

Whole Wheat Promotes Digestion
Think of whole-wheat bread and other whole-grain products as smart food for your skin  theyre a healthy alternative to refined white bread or pasta, says Kaufman-Janette. The white breads and white pastas create a spike in insulin, which isnt good for your skin, she explains. Whole grains are also packed with fiber, which promotes healthy digestion, and Kaufman-Janette points out that digestive problems are often reflected in unhealthy skin.

Water Hydrates Your Skin
There are molecules in the skin that actually bind water, explains Kaufman-Janette. Your skin will not be as plump if you are dehydrated. Skin also becomes dry when it loses too much water, so you need to drink plenty of liquids to replace daily water loss. Water is also a good alternative to sugary beverages that could negatively affect your skin by causing insulin levels to rise and fall dramatically.

Green Tea Helps Skin and Overall Health
Green tea has two benefits for your skin: It contains antioxidants, which may fight the effects of aging, and drinking it is a good way to stay hydrated. When given the option, choose green tea over beverages that dont promote skin health. This is one of Kaufman-Janettes recommended strategies for healthy skin  and overall health. She says, If you can substitute a good choice at every single meal for a bad choice, youll start to look and feel healthier.

Low-Fat Yogurt Eases Digestive Problems
Yogurt is often recommended for a healthy diet because it contains probiotics, or healthy bacteria, which are beneficial for digestive health. Yogurt may help ease digestive troubles, which can improve related skin conditions such as rosacea or skin inflammation, says Kaufman-Janette, who recommends that people with these skin conditions include yogurt in their healthy diet plan. Probiotics are increasingly used in skin care lines, but she cautions that these may not be the same bacteria that are found in yogurt

Sweet Potatoes Help Reduce Wrinkles
Sweet potatoes give you a healthy dose of vitamin A, which has been found to help reduce wrinkles and other signs of aging. There are several topical creams on the market that contain vitamin A, but Kaufman-Janette cautions against using too many of these skin products, which can be drying and irritating. Its better to include sweet potatoes and other foods rich in vitamin A as part of a healthy diet.

Broccoli Helps Fight Fine Lines
Broccoli and other green vegetables are great for the skin. The richer the color of veggies and fruits, the more likely they are to contain the nutrients you need for a healthy diet. Darker is better, Kaufman-Janette stresses. Darker broccoli florets provide more vitamins A and C, and both of these vitamins help fight fine lines and wrinkles.

Avocado Enhances Your Complexion
Avocados are rich in healthy fats, vitamins A and C, and fiber, make them an almost perfect healthy food that enhances your complexion and fight aging skin. Avocado is also a common ingredient in homemade or natural skin masks, but Kaufman-Janette says you are better off putting avocado in your salad than on your face. Masks with avocado can cause clogged pores, she says. Definitely avoid them if you are acne prone.

Vitamin D Slows Skin Aging
Vitamin D isnt found naturally in the diet, but it is important for healthy skin, especially as people age, says Kaufman-Janette. People usually get Vitamin D through sun exposure, but if you live in a less sunny area or stay inside a lot, you need to get it through your diet. You can drink vitamin D-enriched beverages, eat foods fortified with vitamin D, or take a supplement in order to help slow the aging process on your skin.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/skin-and-beauty-pictures/foods-that-boost-healthy-skin.aspx#/slide

One last recipe for you diabetics or anyone else. This sounds so good.

Thyme Roasted Asparagus

Ingredients
1 medium pepper(s), red, bell 
2 tablespoon oil, olive 
1 teaspoon thyme, fresh 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon pepper, black 
1 pounds asparagus 
1 ounce(s) cheese, Parmesan 
2 tablespoon parsley, fresh 
oil, olive 
pepper, cracked black

Preparation
1. Preheat broiler. Line a baking sheet with foil; set aside. Halve sweet pepper lengthwise; discard stem, membranes, and seeds. Place sweet pepper, cut sides down, on prepared baking sheet. Broil 4 to 5 inches from heat for 8 to 10 minutes or until blackened and blistered. Carefully bring foil up and around pepper halves to enclose. Let stand about 20 minutes or until cool enough to handle. Peel skin off sweet pepper. Cut sweet pepper into 1/2-inch-wide strips. Set strips aside.

2. Preheat oven to 400°F. In a small bowl, combine oil, thyme, salt, and freshly ground black pepper; pour over asparagus spears. Toss lightly to coat. Arrange spears in a single layer in a 15x10x1-inch baking pan. Bake, uncovered, for 10 to 12 minutes or until lightly browned and tender, turning asparagus once.

3. Arrange asparagus spears and sweet pepper strips on warm serving platter. Top with Parmesan cheese and parsley. If desired, drizzle with olive oil and sprinkle with cracked black pepper. Serve immediately.

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 110, Saturated Fat: 2g, Sodium: 269mg, Dietary Fiber: 2g, Total Fat: 9g, Carbs: 5g, Cholesterol: 5mg, Protein: 4g 
Exchanges: Vegetable: 1, Fat: 2 
Carb Choices: 0.5 
http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/thymeroasted-asparagus.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_EverydayHealthManagingDiabetes_20131101

I hope I havent reciped you to death  you can always say  not so many recipes sam.

Heidi just called me for dinner - am I lucky or what.

sam


----------



## Jeanie L

Hey Sam, Thanks for all the great recipes..Will try out the blueberry,banana ,oatmeal smoothie tonight ...


----------



## sassafras123

Sam, you have outdone yourself with recipes. Yum.
Have infected tooth. SAW DENTIST,$2,000 fix. Picked up antibiotics and pain killer.
At least Maya and I had beautiful, sunny, no wind 45min. Walk. And I took one carload of junk to thrift store before dentist.
Have follow up visit at 4pm with primary doctor. It was suppose to be 6:45pm but they had cancellation so I can get in early. Will take pain pill when I come home.
Did you ever get sick of feeling sick? Need to stop snarky attitude and be grateful for lovely day.


----------



## Poledra65

Hi Sam and everyone, wow, it's been a long time since I was able to finish the last TP and start the new one on time. 
The recipes sound great, there are a couple that I'm definitely going to try, the Thyme roasted Asparagus is a definite. 
Hope everyone had a great week.


----------



## Poledra65

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, you have outdone yourself with recipes. Yum.
> Have infected tooth. SAW DENTIST,$2,000 fix. Picked up antibiotics and pain killer.
> At least Maya and I had beautiful, sunny, no wind 45min. Walk. And I took one carload of junk to thrift store before dentist.
> Have follow up visit at 4pm with primary doctor. It was suppose to be 6:45pm but they had cancellation so I can get in early. Will take pain pill when I come home.
> Did you ever get sick of feeling sick? Need to stop snarky attitude and be grateful for lovely day.


Ooh, infected tooth is no fun, hopefully the antibiotic will kick in quick and relieve the pressure, the pain pill certainly won't hurt. Hope the follow up visit goes well.


----------



## Grannypeg

Wow Sam, great recipes. Love the one with buttersquash and roast aparagus. Looks like a winner


----------



## KateB

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, you have outdone yourself with recipes. Yum.
> Have infected tooth. SAW DENTIST,$2,000 fix. Picked up antibiotics and pain killer.
> At least Maya and I had beautiful, sunny, no wind 45min. Walk. And I took one carload of junk to thrift store before dentist.
> Have follow up visit at 4pm with primary doctor. It was suppose to be 6:45pm but they had cancellation so I can get in early. Will take pain pill when I come home.
> Did you ever get sick of feeling sick? Need to stop snarky attitude and be grateful for lovely day.


 It's very true that you don't appreciate feeling well until you are ill! Hope your tooth gets sorted - that's some price!
:thumbdown:


----------



## KateB

Enjoy your meal Sam! Great recipes as usual and I agree with Kaye, the Thyme roasted Asparagus sounds yummy.


----------



## Bobglory

Wonderful recipes Sam. Thank you!

Gigi


----------



## iamsam

This is an automated notice.

Your topic "knitting ta party 1 november '13" was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-211991-1.html

And the new topic is located here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-213634-1.html


----------



## Miss Pam

Hi Sam - great recipes again this week. Happy Friday everyone. I hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## iamsam

thanks for stopping by Jeanie - haven't seen you for a while - we will be here all week so do plan on joining us for a cuppa in the near future. we'll be looking for you.

sam



Jeanie L said:


> Hey Sam, Thanks for all the great recipes..Will try out the blueberry,banana ,oatmeal smoothie tonight ...


----------



## iamsam

sometimes it is hard to be cheerful when not feeling good - that is what we are here for - complain all you want to.

sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, you have outdone yourself with recipes. Yum.
> Have infected tooth. SAW DENTIST,$2,000 fix. Picked up antibiotics and pain killer.
> At least Maya and I had beautiful, sunny, no wind 45min. Walk. And I took one carload of junk to thrift store before dentist.
> Have follow up visit at 4pm with primary doctor. It was suppose to be 6:45pm but they had cancellation so I can get in early. Will take pain pill when I come home.
> Did you ever get sick of feeling sick? Need to stop snarky attitude and be grateful for lovely day.


----------



## NanaCaren

Just checking in so I can find the new tea party.


----------



## Grandmapaula

Hi, all! Sam, great recipes, as usual. Squash and asparagus - yum,, yum! Two of my favorites. Gotta go get dinner, I guess. Must feed the DH, otherwise he gets cranky (LOL). Love, Paula


----------



## Patches39

Sam, as always your opening is tops, will be trying some of the recipes. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dollyclaire

Well it has been a very long day for me, I seem to walk miles at IKEA and did not get home until 5.55 pm and just got in , fed the dog and went back out the door again. I had a craft stall to do with my friend who has my lys. No time for a meal so I have just had a bowl of breakfast crunch, grapes and yoghurt in it instead of milk. Really enjoyed it.
Goodnight/morning sending peaceful thoughts


----------



## Patches39

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, infected tooth is no fun, hopefully the antibiotic will kick in quick and relieve the pressure, the pain pill certainly won't hurt. Hope the follow up visit goes well.


Ditto :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## scotslass

WOW Sam, great recipes. 
Hope everyone is well
Winter is upon us, had snow the other day, didn't settle on the ground here but did in surrounding areas. Many accidents because people seem to forget how to drive when the first snow hits. 
Not much exciting is going on here, kids are doing great in school, work is the same, with the exception that people are getting more and grumpy about lottery scratch tickets, some are down right mean. I had to ask a guy to leave the store the other day cause he got nasty. What is it with people LOL

Have a great weekend everyone

Marion


----------



## jknappva

Heidi just called me for dinner - am I lucky or what.

sam[/quote]

thanks for the great recipes, Sam. What a variety! You put a lot of effort in finding delicious dishes for us to try.
Yes, you are lucky, as am I since my daughter cooks my dinner. 
Are the boys playing football tonight?
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, you have outdone yourself with recipes. Yum.
> Have infected tooth. SAW DENTIST,$2,000 fix. Picked up antibiotics and pain killer.
> At least Maya and I had beautiful, sunny, no wind 45min. Walk. And I took one carload of junk to thrift store before dentist.
> Have follow up visit at 4pm with primary doctor. It was suppose to be 6:45pm but they had cancellation so I can get in early. Will take pain pill when I come home.
> Did you ever get sick of feeling sick? Need to stop snarky attitude and be grateful for lovely day.


Sorry about the tooth...aching teeth are terrible. But the expense seems a little unreasonable!
Hope you're soon feeling better. It's easy to have a snarky attitude when you aren't feeling well.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65

BBQ pulled pork sandwiches here for dinner. Haven't made any in a few months so figured I'd surprise David with it. Turned out good, I'll have to remember to use that bbq sauce from now on.


----------



## darowil

sassafras123 said:


> Did you ever get sick of feeling sick? Need to stop snarky attitude and be grateful for lovely day.


Well it does seem that no sooner does one thing start to settle the next arises. So it 's not surprsing that you feel sick of feeling sock! (wonder whether the sock instead of sick was me or the computer? After all I do type sock often).


----------



## darowil

Well it is now officially the Christmas season here in Adelaide. The annual Christmas pageant has just finished. 
My annual link to our pageant http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adelaide_Christmas_Pageant haven't been for a few years. Should go again one day- after all it is a long 5 minute walk from here. Will go out later this afternoon as I need to drop somthing to someone a 10 minute walk away. But witht e pageant it would have taken much longer amongst all the crowds- and unable to walk across the road during the pageant itself.


----------



## pacer

Sam...enjoy the evening as you stay warm while the other family members get chilled at the game. 

Wishing Marianne well with her surgery and a speedy recovery.

Kathy....so glad to hear you got an awesome run. Rest up.

Wishing everyone health and happiness. Time to get some rest so I can get to work early in the morning again. Ordered my new glasses today. Good thing I have the overtime to pay for them. One pair for work and one pair for use otherwise.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> BBQ pulled pork sandwiches here for dinner. Haven't made any in a few months so figured I'd surprise David with it. Turned out good, I'll have to remember to use that bbq sauce from now on.


Sounds good baked potatoes with sour cream, bacon jam and chives. Might even add a tiny bit of gouda cheese.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Well it is now officially the Christmas season here in Adelaide. The annual Christmas pageant has just finished.
> My annual link to our pageant http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adelaide_Christmas_Pageant haven't been for a few years. Should go again one day- after all it is a long 5 minute walk from here. Will go out later this afternoon as I need to drop somthing to someone a 10 minute walk away. But witht e pageant it would have taken much longer amongst all the crowds- and unable to walk across the road during the pageant itself.


That was really interesting, thank you for sharing the link. I can see why you wouldn't have been able to get across the road or probably even down the sidewalk.


----------



## Poledra65

Oooh, that sounds good too. Gouda is always good. Gouda/good, seems to go together to me.


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> That was really interesting, thank you for sharing the link. I can see why you wouldn't have been able to get across the road or probably even down the sidewalk.


Packed- indeed the city wil be packed for the rest of the day. But I will now be able to get from one side to the other. It divides the city for the morning so that we can't drive from one side of Adleaide to the other (Adelaide in the sense of the square mile that comprises the city of Adleaide).
Time to dig up all my Christmas Carol discs now. Once the Pageant has come I start playing them.


----------



## Spider

Good evening everyone or good morning!! 
Great start Sam and forgot to say I love your afghan for your friend. Love the colors and it looks so nice and warm. I am under a fleece blanket, cool day actually had snow flurries this afternoon then stopped but I guess it is trying to snow outside right now.
Hope the wondering kitty has come home, That happened to us with our two cats. 
Hugs to all.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Oooh, that sounds good too. Gouda is always good. Gouda/good, seems to go together to me.


It was vey good, will have to make more bacon jam tomorrow to give to everyone fro christmas.

A sruprise Grant stopped over with Seth, so I have 6 of my seven children here tonight. Will have five of them here tomorrow as well for most of the day. Got a new used sofa and love seat for the back room. The snow didn't last long at all so no snow still.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> It was vey good, will have to make more bacon jam tomorrow to give to everyone fro christmas.
> 
> A sruprise Grant stopped over with Seth, so I have 6 of my seven children here tonight. Will have five of them here tomorrow as well for most of the day. Got a new used sofa and love seat for the back room. The snow didn't last long at all so no snow still.


That's great! 6 out of 7 is not bad, just keeping fingers crossed for all 7 at Christmas. 
Great on the sofa and love seat, with a house full they probably will come in handy. :thumbup:

Bacon, yummmmm....


----------



## Spider

NanaCaren said:


> It was vey good, will have to make more bacon jam tomorrow to give to everyone fro christmas.
> 
> A sruprise Grant stopped over with Seth, so I have 6 of my seven children here tonight. Will have five of them here tomorrow as well for most of the day. Got a new used sofa and love seat for the back room. The snow didn't last long at all so no snow still.


You are one busy grandmother and mom. I wish I had some of your energy. Make sometime for yourself.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> That's great! 6 out of 7 is not bad, just keeping fingers crossed for all 7 at Christmas.
> Great on the sofa and love seat, with a house full they probably will come in handy. :thumbup:
> 
> Bacon, yummmmm....


It is great even better now that they are all older. I am glad we got both sofa and love seat. they have all clammed their spots as to where they are sleeping tonight. :lol:

Bacon makes everything taste better. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> It was vey good, will have to make more bacon jam tomorrow to give to everyone fro christmas.
> 
> A sruprise Grant stopped over with Seth, so I have 6 of my seven children here tonight. Will have five of them here tomorrow as well for most of the day. Got a new used sofa and love seat for the back room. The snow didn't last long at all so no snow still.


Glad you've got the sofa and love seat. Somewhere to seat the hoardes.


----------



## NanaCaren

Spider said:


> You are one busy grandmother and mom. I wish I had some of your energy. Make sometime for yourself.


Not a lot of energy all the time, but do the best when everyone is here. I take time for myself on week ends I sit and watch races with the grandsons while their mum's visit.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> Glad you've got the sofa and love seat. Somewhere to seat the hoardes.


They are all full too, will have to get a photo tomorrow. They are getting ready for bed as it is 9pm. The floor will be covered with sleeping bags and giggling children.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> It is great even better now that they are all older. I am glad we got both sofa and love seat. they have all clammed their spots as to where they are sleeping tonight. :lol:
> 
> Bacon makes everything taste better. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: I bet they have, I imagine the floor will have a few on it too.

That it does, that it does. I may need to have some bacon tomorrow morning.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> They are all full too, will have to get a photo tomorrow. They are getting ready for bed as it is 9pm. The floor will be covered with sleeping bags and giggling children.


Oh, I see the floor will be covered. lol...
Will they sleep though? But then again, they are going to be having so much fun that it doesn't really matter.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: I bet they have, I imagine the floor will have a few on it too.
> 
> That it does, that it does. I may need to have some bacon tomorrow morning.


I will have to get some out of the freezer, Amy brought me three dozen eggs. That should cover breakfast, she is bringing more tomorrow to use in baking. Will post photos of what we make.


----------



## Pup lover

Sam smoothies sound yummy!

Sorlenna has Yuckl returned home yet?

Rookie nice job on the hat and mittens. My fair isle cowl is the same way at the join, I almost frogged it but thankfully thought to ask Pacer first and she told me not to, that it would look like that, just slighty off.

Cold and windy here today, we just watched White House Down, wasnt too bad also have the Big Wedding to watch, lots of stars in that one.

Everyone enjoy your weekend! 

Prayers and Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I will have to get some out of the freezer, Amy brought me three dozen eggs. That should cover breakfast, she is bringing more tomorrow to use in baking. Will post photos of what we make.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 3 dozen should about do it. For baking you will probably need a couple more dozen.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Oh, I see the floor will be covered. lol...
> Will they sleep though? But then again, they are going to be having so much fun that it doesn't really matter.


It doesn't matter to me that much but their mum's are getting tired. Only one sofa is being used the rest have put together my puzzle floor to use instead. It is getting quieter by the minute now the adults can be heard above the children.


----------



## Sorlenna

No sign of Yuckl...I'm checking the shelter tomorrow.

I finished one of the dog sweaters (the bigger one). Now to start the second, and I hope to get back to my sweater to finish the sleeve so I can then get some test knitters for the other sizes.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> It doesn't matter to me that much but their mum's are getting tired. Only one sofa is being used the rest have put together my puzzle floor to use instead. It is getting quieter by the minute now the adults can be heard above the children.


 :-D I have a feeling that moms' are all going to sleep even better than the kids. lol


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> No sign of Yuckl...I'm checking the shelter tomorrow.
> 
> I finished one of the dog sweaters (the bigger one). Now to start the second, and I hope to get back to my sweater to finish the sleeve so I can then get some test knitters for the other sizes.


I sure hope he turns up in the morning or at the shelter at the very least.

The dog sweater looks fabulous. :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

Poledra65 said:


> I sure hope he turns up in the morning or at the shelter at the very least.
> 
> The dog sweater looks fabulous. :thumbup:


Thanks on both counts. Of course I will let y'all know if he does turn up. He certainly has enough people sending him vibes (and I am grateful).


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> :-D I have a feeling that moms' are all going to sleep even better than the kids. lol


By the way they are all laughing I think so too. The best part is they are all sober and having a good time. I am going to go to bed soon and leave them to fend.


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> No sign of Yuckl...I'm checking the shelter tomorrow.
> 
> I finished one of the dog sweaters (the bigger one). Now to start the second, and I hope to get back to my sweater to finish the sleeve so I can then get some test knitters for the other sizes.


The dog sweater looks good, love it. :thumbup:

I hope you find Yuckl soon.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> By the way they are all laughing I think so too. The best part is they are all sober and having a good time. I am going to go to bed soon and leave them to fend.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I think that's probably a good idea if you are planning to be up again around 2 or something to watch racing.


----------



## Poledra65

Julie hasn't been on all day I don't think, I hope everything is fine on that front. Never mind, she has been. Just having brain drain I guess.  :roll:


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> They are all full too, will have to get a photo tomorrow. They are getting ready for bed as it is 9pm. The floor will be covered with sleeping bags and giggling children.


will they sleep? or giggle all night?


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I think that's probably a good idea if you are planning to be up again around 2 or something to watch racing.


Yup I am planning on it, will take my laptop into the bedroom so I don't wake everyone up. 3am this week end last official race of motoGP is sunday. :-D :-D


----------



## darowil

That Yuckl is sure taking his time returning. Hope he appears soon Sorlenna.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> will they sleep? or giggle all night?


They are all sleeping now, turn the lights off and they drift off soon after wards. Now the older ones need to do the same. :roll:


----------



## darowil

I've just posted a request on KP (one of the few I've posted, maybe even the first). Probably an hour ago and amazed at the responses and the speed with which they have come in. Usually I'm at the other end.
But yesterday someone came up to the Guild stand and asked about getting long straight needles. Was going to do a google search and then realised that someone on Kp ws likely to know the answer without needing to do a search. Suggestions and offer of needles already. How good is KP?


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Yup I am planning on it, will take my laptop into the bedroom so I don't wake everyone up. 3am this week end last official race of motoGP is sunday. :-D :-D


 :thumbup: And this way you can enjoy the race in peace. :-D


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> They are all sleeping now, turn the lights off and they drift off soon after wards. Now the older ones need to do the same. :roll:


LOL!! Good luck with that.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> I've just posted a request on KP (one of the few I've posted, maybe even the first). Probably an hour ago and amazed at the responses and the speed with which they have come in. Usually I'm at the other end.
> But yesterday someone came up to the Guild stand and asked about getting long straight needles. Was going to do a google search and then realised that someone on Kp ws likely to know the answer without needing to do a search. Suggestions and offer of needles already. How good is KP?


Totally Awesome!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> They are all sleeping now, turn the lights off and they drift off soon after wards. Now the older ones need to do the same. :roll:


More peaceful then- older ones might take longer. But older ones can be left alone. SO how many people are actually at your place tonight? And how many tomorrow?


----------



## Railyn

Have infected tooth. SAW DENTIST,$2,000 fix. Picked up antibiotics and pain killer.


I about fell off my chair at the price for your dental work. What are they doing that is so special? I feel so sorry for you. A sore tooth and a sore wallet.


----------



## Poledra65

I guess my cowl was going to be the only offering at the silent auction so it's been canceled or something. Marla told them that a couple weeks notice at the least, might have helped. So that is on hold while I work on Christmas, commissions, and my Elizabeth shawl. 
The dress I'm doing for a Christmas gift is finally coming along good, knock on wood. I was at the frog pond 3 times with it, ripping it completely out, then frogged about 6 rows twice. But I think I have it all figured out now. 
It's the Mini Caviar http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mini-caviar I'm doing it in a coral or salmon color.


----------



## Sorlenna

Railyn said:


> Have infected tooth. SAW DENTIST,$2,000 fix. Picked up antibiotics and pain killer.
> 
> I about fell off my chair at the price for your dental work. What are they doing that is so special? I feel so sorry for you. A sore tooth and a sore wallet.


That's probably average...cost me over $200 just to get one pulled a while back. Ridiculous.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Yea! I finally found you guys! I usually am online near the time Sam posts the new tea party and missed it today. Had a brain fart and couldn't figure out how to find it; even sent a few pms but hadn't heard from anyone. Felt so lonesome...LOL!

Love the chatter (and now quieting down) of your gang Caren. Made me think of a time when youngest DD had a sleep over with 11 friends here. All teens...pushed all the living room furniture aside and they put down sleeping bags. You couldn't see the floor at all. 

DH took us out to dinner tonight to a restaurant called Fatz. Oh it it was so good and I really appreciated not having to cook tonight. I swear I have been careful but neck just kept hurting today and I really didn't feel up to cooking. Also went and had hair cut today...not shaved either...just shaped up.


----------



## Poledra65

LOL! Now I have adds for dental implants cost. Amazing how they taper the adds to the conversation. Actually I have 3 differnt Dentistry adds on this one page. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Yea! I finally found you guys! I usually am online near the time Sam posts the new tea party and missed it today. Had a brain fart and couldn't figure out how to find it; even sent a few pms but hadn't heard from anyone. Felt so lonesome...LOL!
> 
> Love the chatter (and now quieting down) of your gang Caren. Made me think of a time when youngest DD had a sleep over with 11 friends here. All teens...pushed all the living room furniture aside and they put down sleeping bags. You couldn't see the floor at all.
> 
> DH took us out to dinner tonight to a restaurant called Fatz. Oh it it was so good and I really appreciated not having to cook tonight. I swear I have been careful but neck just kept hurting today and I really didn't feel up to cooking. Also went and had hair cut today...not shaved either...just shaped up.


 :thumbup: Not having to cook is a good treat especially when the food is good. 
Wonder if it's just the weather changing that's bringing on the neck pain. 
I have got to make a hair appointment, I am getting shaggy and really could do with a grey cover.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sorry about the need for expensive dental work Desert Joy. Are they having to do a crown? By the price you quoted it sure sounds like it. Years ago before I became a teacher I worked in a dental lab making crowns and bridges. It is a very detailed craft but I still believe the charges for them is outrageous. I enjoyed the work but it was very isolated and I'm more of a people person. Anyway, hope the antibiotics kick in quickly and give you relief.


----------



## Gweniepooh

:lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh

DH said he though it (pain) was just due to everything still settling; our weather has been wonferful. Tomorrow and for the next 3-4 days is suppose to be in the low to mid 60s. Evenings down into the upper 40s. Really comfortable.


Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: Not having to cook is a good treat especially when the food is good.
> Wonder if it's just the weather changing that's bringing on the neck pain.
> I have got to make a hair appointment, I am getting shaggy and really could do with a grey cover.


----------



## Spider

We have a half inch of the white stuff on the ground, but it will melt if this is all we get. 
Gwen hope that neck gets better for you. 
I just finished a cowl I was knitting for a friend for Christmas, it actually came out and looks pretty good.
Tomorrow DH and I are making our first batch of lefsa for the season. Any Scandinavians out there?? We made it last thanksgiving for the first time and it turned out really good so now the family all wants it so we are going to start tomorrow and freeze what we don't sample.
Better get ready for bed, just watched Blue bloods. Good night to all, hope all have a great weekend.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Explain what lefsa is please.


Spider said:


> We have a half inch of the white stuff on the ground, but it will melt if this is all we get.
> Gwen hope that neck gets better for you.
> I just finished a cowl I was knitting for a friend for Christmas, it actually came out and looks pretty good.
> Tomorrow DH and I are making our first batch of lefsa for the season. Any Scandinavians out there?? We made it last thanksgiving for the first time and it turned out really good so now the family all wants it so we are going to start tomorrow and freeze what we don't sample.
> Better get ready for bed, just watched Blue bloods. Good night to all, hope all have a great weekend.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: And this way you can enjoy the race in peace. :-D


Yes I was thinking that too. :-D

I said good night to them and they all went off to bed. That was easy for sure. Things haven't changed much since they were little. Wasn't meaning they had to go to bed sure got quiet quickly. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> DH said he though it (pain) was just due to everything still settling; our weather has been wonferful. Tomorrow and for the next 3-4 days is suppose to be in the low to mid 60s. Evenings down into the upper 40s. Really comfortable.


Hopefully DH is right then and it will stop hurting fairly soon.


----------



## Poledra65

Spider said:


> We have a half inch of the white stuff on the ground, but it will melt if this is all we get.
> Gwen hope that neck gets better for you.
> I just finished a cowl I was knitting for a friend for Christmas, it actually came out and looks pretty good.
> Tomorrow DH and I are making our first batch of lefsa for the season. Any Scandinavians out there?? We made it last thanksgiving for the first time and it turned out really good so now the family all wants it so we are going to start tomorrow and freeze what we don't sample.
> Better get ready for bed, just watched Blue bloods. Good night to all, hope all have a great weekend.


Lefsa, oh yummy, haven't had any since I was a kid. I'm not Scandinavian, but my best friend growing ups' mom used to make it, they lived right next door so I ate a lot of it. lol...


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Yes I was thinking that too. :-D
> 
> I said good night to them and they all went off to bed. That was easy for sure. Things haven't changed much since they were little. Wasn't meaning they had to go to bed sure got quiet quickly. :thumbup: :thumbup:


They were probably tired and just wanted a good excuse to go to bed so they didn't look like they were wimping out. lolol...I know that's what we would have done.  
It's funny, I think when you get the whole family back together, everyone seems to just fall back into the rolls they had when they all lived there.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> More peaceful then- older ones might take longer. But older ones can be left alone. SO how many people are actually at your place tonight? And how many tomorrow?


I was surprised they all went to bed, the house is very quiet now. There are 12 including myself at the house over night. Grant and Seth will be back tomorrow, not sure if Nix will be here too or not. I am hoping Grant will get his other three boys, it's not his week end but if I'm their mum will ok it. There will be any where from 2-5 more tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65

Hopefully she will be fine with letting them come, it's not that often they have the chance to be with 90% of the family all at the same time.


----------



## Gweniepooh

More like NanaCaren's Hotel Express!!! Better food, fun & love though...LOL.


NanaCaren said:


> I was surprised they all went to bed, the house is very quiet now. There are 12 including myself at the house over night. Grant and Seth will be back tomorrow, not sure if Nix will be here too or not. I am hoping Grant will get his other three boys, it's not his week end but if I'm their mum will ok it. There will be any where from 2-5 more tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> More like NanaCaren's Hotel Express!!! Better food, fun & love though...LOL.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Now I have adds for dental implants cost. Amazing how they taper the adds to the conversation. Actually I have 3 differnt Dentistry adds on this one page. :roll:


3 for me too! And of course they will be different ones as they also match them to the area. After all what use would giving me dental ads for your area be?

How frustrating after your work for it to not be wanted. It should be useful for something sometime though.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> 3 for me too! And of course they will be different ones as they also match them to the area. After all what use would giving me dental ads for your area be?


 :lol: Well, it'd be a good excuse for a visit, a really expensive excuse, but an excuse non the less. lol


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> I was surprised they all went to bed, the house is very quiet now. There are 12 including myself at the house over night. Grant and Seth will be back tomorrow, not sure if Nix will be here too or not. I am hoping Grant will get his other three boys, it's not his week end but if I'm their mum will ok it. There will be any where from 2-5 more tomorrow.


Chaos but fun chaos I should think.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> 3 for me too! And of course they will be different ones as they also match them to the area. After all what use would giving me dental ads for your area be?
> 
> How frustrating after your work for it to not be wanted. It should be useful for something sometime though.


If they decide to do it closer to Christmas, I will have it ready but if not, I already have the perfect home for it so it's a win win either way. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> :lol: Well, it'd be a good excuse for a visit, a really expensive excuse, but an excuse non the less. lol


Now they want me to learn hypnosis- not related to anything we have talked about. But now maybe you will get something on hypnosis.
I must go and go some shopping so we can have a low calorie meal for my starving day. All the starving is doing currently is keeping my weight stable- but think that is more to do with what I eat the other days.


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> If they decide to do it closer to Christmas, I will have it ready but if not, I already have the perfect home for it so it's a win win either way. :thumbup:


Thats OK then :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Hopefully she will be fine with letting them come, it's not that often they have the chance to be with 90% of the family all at the same time.


Yes she sometimes does let them if they all ask her. Usually only once a year this many are here at the same time.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Now they want me to learn hypnosis- not related to anything we have talked about. But now maybe you will get something on hypnosis.
> I must go and go some shopping so we can have a low calorie meal for my starving day. All the starving is doing currently is keeping my weight stable- but think that is more to do with what I eat the other days.


Hypnosis huh? Interesting the things that pop up. lol
Have a good shopping. I know my weight problem is definitely the little things I eat on some days, mainly bread. :roll: Oh well, I'll get back on it.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Yes she sometimes does let them if they all ask her. Usually only once a year this many are here at the same time.


That's good. I can imagine that you don't get them all together too often and I bet they all have a blast when you do, from the youngest to the oldest.


----------



## Sorlenna

I got a strange combo--pumpkin pie and sleeping pills ads! :shock: No idea where that came from.

but speaking of sleeping, I'm going soon. Am almost halfway through the neck part of the second sweater (it's smaller so going faster).

Caren, enjoy the slumber party!


----------



## Spider

Gweniepooh said:


> Explain what lefsa is please.


Lefsa is a Scandinavian tortilla is the best way to describe it. They serve it anytime, our families eat it with butter and sugar spread on it and rolled up, and then for Christmas we roll Swedish meatballs in them or turkey. It is thinner than a tortilla and is made with potatoes cream and flour. They are rolled out with a special rolling pin then picked up with a lefsa turning stick and put on a hot grill and then turned and then they are done. They freeze well and our families go through them like you wouldn't believe. My grandfather spread butter, sugar and cinnamon on his and then rolled it up. We are the only ones in our family that make it so we end up making a lot . Hope that helps out. The potatoes are boiled and then raced or mashed . We found a recipe from a good friend whose mother has passed away but was an excellent cook and she made her lefsa with instant potatoes so we tried that and no one could tell the difference in our families and that makes it much easier.


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> I got a strange combo--pumpkin pie and sleeping pills ads! :shock: No idea where that came from.
> 
> but speaking of sleeping, I'm going soon. Am almost halfway through the neck part of the second sweater (it's smaller so going faster).
> 
> Caren, enjoy the slumber party!


Sleep well Sorlenna, sweet dreams. Wonder if the sleeping pills are to take the place of the turkey with the pumpkin pie, would have the same effect. lol...zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> More like NanaCaren's Hotel Express!!! Better food, fun & love though...LOL.


 :lol: :lol: Feels like it for sure. Tonight was fend for yourself after Elishia and I cooked sloppy joe's bought a veggie tray and dinner was served. Tomorrow will be fun have several things in mind and lots of suggestions from the grands. Dave's chicken wings and chicken croquettas along with a number of topas then desserts. Jammie Doggers as per request from Seth. Olive & Anchovy pasties, lemon biscuits, cherry biscuits and butter tartlets. Among others that there is time to make. Celery and cauliflower soup to taste as well.


----------



## Spider

Sleep secret adds have popped up on mine now?? It is so funny what comes up, when Gwen mentioned her neck an add came up for a chiropractor.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> :lol: :lol: Feels like it for sure. Tonight was fend for yourself after Elishia and I cooked sloppy joe's bought a veggie tray and dinner was served. Tomorrow will be fun have several things in mind and lots of suggestions from the grands. Dave's chicken wings and chicken croquettas along with a number of topas then desserts. Jammie Doggers as per request from Seth. Olive & Anchovy pasties, lemon biscuits, cherry biscuits and butter tartlets. Among others that there is time to make. Celery and cauliflower soup to taste as well.


Umm, I'll be right over after David heads out to Michigan in the afternoon. lol... Sounds wonderful, the celery and cauliflower soup though definitely sounds good. Is that one we had posted on here? If so, I need to check my Evernote for it, I know I would have saved it. :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

It took me a while to find the new KTP! And now I only have time to post so I can find it again.... I still need to finish up a few pages on last weeks. I hope that everyone is doing ok -


----------



## Poledra65

Now I have adds for Oriental ladies. lol...And an add that is Light in the box .com with ladies in elegant gowns. :?: :?:


----------



## Poledra65

AZ Sticks said:


> It took me a while to find the new KTP! And now I only have time to post so I can find it again.... I still need to finish up a few pages on last weeks. I hope that everyone is doing ok -


Evening, glad you found us, Gwen said she had a time also so you are in good company.


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I think I'm going to go to bed, I'm yawning and figure it's better to stop and go now before I have a chance to mess up my knitting, I really don't want to have to frog this again. 
Good night all, sleep tight and sweet dreams. Hugs.


----------



## Spider

Good night Poledra, tired but sleep just isn't coming. But morning will come soon.


----------



## Miss Pam

Sorlenna said:


> No sign of Yuckl...I'm checking the shelter tomorrow.
> 
> I finished one of the dog sweaters (the bigger one). Now to start the second, and I hope to get back to my sweater to finish the sleeve so I can then get some test knitters for the other sizes.


Sorry to hear Yucki still hasn't been found. I'll continue to pray that you'll find him. Those dog sweaters look great.


----------



## Spider

Miss Pam said:


> Sorry to hear Yucki still hasn't been found. I'll continue to pray that you'll find him. Those dog sweaters look great.


Ditto from me!! Maybe he will show up tomorrow?? Cats have a great sense of direction.


----------



## kehinkle

This is very difficult to write and post but I feel that I need to explain my coming absence from here so that no one worries unnecessarily.

I received an email that I don't know how to respond to the sender. As it involves several on this forum, I have decided to put it on here. I will not name names or the reason for the email. If you are involved, then you know what it is about. Sorry for being so evasive but it is needed.

Let me tell you that when I say I will do something, I will follow through on it. If I don't want to do something, I will tell you outright. If I tell you something in confidence, I expect you to keep it to yourself. I will do the same for you. It has been brought back to me that the only person you can trust is yourself.

I would appreciate it if no one responds to this on the forum. If you need to say something, please send me a pm. I will not be reading the Tea Party for the foreseeable future. If you want to keep in touch, please pm me and I will send you an email address. I will not be discussing this subject. 

I have enjoyed my time on here and will miss it. Hopefully I have made a few friends on here. I will still be reading the other topics on Knitting Paradise. 

I know I have probably gone about this the wrong way but I don't want anyone worrying.

Take care,

OH Kathy


----------



## Spider

Has Julie been with us lately?? Still not sleeping . So maddening.


----------



## StellaK

I have an urgent need for prayers. At my grandson's football game tonight, a player from the opposing team was injured. He has a broken neck and perhaps complete paralysis. I do not know his name. The only encouraging part of this is he was taken immediately to a large hospital only blocks away which has a great reputation for neurosurgery. Thank you for your prayers. This was a high school football game.
StellaK


----------



## Spider

StellaK said:


> I have an urgent need for prayers. At my grandson's football game tonight, a player from the opposing team was injured. He has a broken neck and perhaps complete paralysis. I do not know his name. The only encouraging part of this is he was taken immediately to a large hospital only blocks away which has a great reputation for neurosurgery. Thank you for your prayers. This was a high school football game.
> StellaK


That is awful. Will keep him and his family in my thoughts.our son was taken off the football field many times.one time unconscious and by ambulance.


----------



## Railyn

StellaK said:


> I have an urgent need for prayers. At my grandson's football game tonight, a player from the opposing team was injured. He has a broken neck and perhaps complete paralysis. I do not know his name. The only encouraging part of this is he was taken immediately to a large hospital only blocks away which has a great reputation for neurosurgery. Thank you for your prayers. This was a high school football game.
> StellaK


Praying for the player and his family.


----------



## iamsam

I pray the boys will never play football because it will require their grandpa to standing along the line yelling at the coach he is in trouble if my boys get hurt. I will not be alone - Heidi will be right behind me.

lol

sam



jknappva said:


> Heidi just called me for dinner - am I lucky or what.
> 
> sam


thanks for the great recipes, Sam. What a variety! You put a lot of effort in finding delicious dishes for us to try.
Yes, you are lucky, as am I since my daughter cooks my dinner. 
Are the boys playing football tonight?
JuneK[/quote]


----------



## iamsam

good heavens joy - I might have a second opinion with that price. but then - when your teeth are not good it can affect your whole body. when are you going to have the work done?

sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, you have outdone yourself with recipes. Yum.
> Have infected tooth. SAW DENTIST,$2,000 fix. Picked up antibiotics and pain killer.
> At least Maya and I had beautiful, sunny, no wind 45min. Walk. And I took one carload of junk to thrift store before dentist.
> Have follow up visit at 4pm with primary doctor. It was suppose to be 6:45pm but they had cancellation so I can get in early. Will take pain pill when I come home.
> Did you ever get sick of feeling sick? Need to stop snarky attitude and be grateful for lovely day.


----------



## iamsam

great dog sweater sorlenna.

sending homing signals to yuckl.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> No sign of Yuckl...I'm checking the shelter tomorrow.
> 
> I finished one of the dog sweaters (the bigger one). Now to start the second, and I hope to get back to my sweater to finish the sleeve so I can then get some test knitters for the other sizes.


----------



## iamsam

anxious to see a picture of yours.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> I guess my cowl was going to be the only offering at the silent auction so it's been canceled or something. Marla told them that a couple weeks notice at the least, might have helped. So that is on hold while I work on Christmas, commissions, and my Elizabeth shawl.
> The dress I'm doing for a Christmas gift is finally coming along good, knock on wood. I was at the frog pond 3 times with it, ripping it completely out, then frogged about 6 rows twice. But I think I have it all figured out now.
> It's the Mini Caviar http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mini-caviar I'm doing it in a coral or salmon color.


----------



## iamsam

keeping the healing energy coming your way gwen - hopefully a good nights sleep will make you feel better.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Yea! I finally found you guys! I usually am online near the time Sam posts the new tea party and missed it today. Had a brain fart and couldn't figure out how to find it; even sent a few pms but hadn't heard from anyone. Felt so lonesome...LOL!
> 
> Love the chatter (and now quieting down) of your gang Caren. Made me think of a time when youngest DD had a sleep over with 11 friends here. All teens...pushed all the living room furniture aside and they put down sleeping bags. You couldn't see the floor at all.
> 
> DH took us out to dinner tonight to a restaurant called Fatz. Oh it it was so good and I really appreciated not having to cook tonight. I swear I have been careful but neck just kept hurting today and I really didn't feel up to cooking. Also went and had hair cut today...not shaved either...just shaped up.


----------



## iamsam

prayers and healing energy zooming his way - let us know if you hear how he is.

sam



StellaK said:


> I have an urgent need for prayers. At my grandson's football game tonight, a player from the opposing team was injured. He has a broken neck and perhaps complete paralysis. I do not know his name. The only encouraging part of this is he was taken immediately to a large hospital only blocks away which has a great reputation for neurosurgery. Thank you for your prayers. This was a high school football game.
> StellaK


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Julie hasn't been on all day I don't think, I hope everything is fine on that front. Never mind, she has been. Just having brain drain I guess.  :roll:


Just had a busy morning with the women at church, and then working on this jumper I am making for my friend. I am approaching the shoulder shaping on the back. Quite pleased with how it is coming on. My computer chair is not comfy enough for much knitting- and even though this is stocking stitch, the constant change of yarn and needle size, means the brain has to be engaged!


----------



## Bulldog

My Dearest Brothers and Sisters of the Heart,
I must beg your forgiveness as I am just so far behind. Havent been able to post or read as I have just been so very busy. Know that I do have a long list to pray for. Continue to lift Charlotte, Marianne, and Jyns up as I know their burdens are heavy. Love them so much.
I have been trying to get the house clean for the holidays. Swept, mopped, and vacuumed one day and it did my back in. Had to rest the next day. Got some more done and will have to finish next week. Angie needed me so had to stop.
Please continue to pray for my daughter. The IV steroids have just blown her up and know the added weight has been bad on that leg. She saw the Neurologist last week and he thinks her foot is infected and the hardware is working its way out, so she is facing another surgery. It has been red since surgery and her orthopedist released her. Now they want to do a bone scan. I worry about her so. They have been under such stress for year now. She gets lonely and loneliness leads to depression so I try and just pop in when I can. Just dont know when this is all gonna end. She is doing everything they have told her. One of her many Drs told her to get more active so Jim has helped her shop for groceries and Christmas for Haley (She has ordered most of it on the internet). I am just so concerned about her. I know God is in control and watches over His children, but you know a Mom never stops worrying about their children in tough situations.
I have been working so hard on DDs socks. I gotta tell yall I have knitted and knitted and dont think I will ever get to the heel. I am using a size 1 needle for the gauge and as I was told to. She measures 14 mid calf to the floor(she is tall) and I was making it 11 ½ before starting the heel flap. I am gonna have to lay it aside for a while as I have to get some boot cuffs made for four people One set is for my granddaughter who wants a beige pair. The other three are for gifts for three of my Church friends. They wear black boots so was gonna make them grey. Do yall think that would be a good choice or should I make them off white?
We are swarming with dear here and yesterday a raccoon took up home with us. Jim called animal control to come get it but havent heard from them yet. Leaving Angies you have to drive really slow as you see dear in packs of ten and they will dart out in front of you. Coming from the Drs in Jackson they were on the side of the interstate in packs. I did find out I told you about the deer my friend got in her yard was not a doe but a buck.
Will not take up anymore space or your time so will close for now and tomorrow will read more on postings.I love you all with all my heart and pray for those who are sick, out of work, selling homes,traveling, or in any type of harms way. So love all you pictures.Betty


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Evening, glad you found us, Gwen said she had a time also so you are in good company.


Possibly because of the timing of the split?


----------



## ptofValerie

I got up about 20 mins ago and on peeking out of the window, I saw frost on the car and roof slates. The first of the year and it looks lovely. Today, I will go to our huge, old City Cemetery and place crosses with poppies on two of the war graves of World War II airmen from Canada and New Zealand. This is a token of deep respect for the dead and their families. I have been listening to Karl Jenkens work, 'The Armed Man, a Mass for peace'. One section is based on Rudyard Kipling's poem 'Hymn before Action'. Beautiful and though-provoking. You can hear that section on YouTube.


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> Hypnosis huh? Interesting the things that pop up. lol
> Have a good shopping. I know my weight problem is definitely the little things I eat on some days, mainly bread. :roll: Oh well, I'll get back on it.


welll I got the shopping done, came home then David and I did the tea together so I could take the migraine that developed within minutes of walking in the door a rest. David had been on the treadmill while I was out. Went up for a shower just after I arrived home having told him I was fine and he comes back down and I say I'm going for a rest- guess why. So we did tea together as Ihad all the ingredients. Anyway the first part is over so now I am just as well off sitting at the desk doing nothing active as lying down so I may as well knit! But not my Edwina shawl as I had planned-that just might require a little more than my brain is capable off.


----------



## darowil

Sorlenna said:


> I got a strange combo--pumpkin pie and sleeping pills ads! :shock: No idea where that came from.
> 
> but speaking of sleeping, I'm going soon. Am almost halfway through the neck part of the second sweater (it's smaller so going faster).
> 
> Caren, enjoy the slumber party!


Maybe they figure people up at midnight might need sleeping tablets (assuming you are on eastern time)- not sure about the pumpkin pie.


----------



## darowil

Spider said:


> Lefsa is a Scandinavian tortilla is the best way to describe it. They serve it anytime, our families eat it with butter and sugar spread on it and rolled up, and then for Christmas we roll Swedish meatballs in them or turkey. It is thinner than a tortilla and is made with potatoes cream and flour. They are rolled out with a special rolling pin then picked up with a lefsa turning stick and put on a hot grill and then turned and then they are done. They freeze well and our families go through them like you wouldn't believe. My grandfather spread butter, sugar and cinnamon on his and then rolled it up. We are the only ones in our family that make it so we end up making a lot . Hope that helps out. The potatoes are boiled and then raced or mashed . We found a recipe from a good friend whose mother has passed away but was an excellent cook and she made her lefsa with instant potatoes so we tried that and no one could tell the difference in our families and that makes it much easier.


Wonder if Ikea sell them?! Instant potato- how interesting that they taste the same. It sure would mke it easier I would imagine.


----------



## darowil

Sugarsugar did you know that the Victorian Handknitters Guild are busy knitting 5000 poppies? They are not needed till April 2015 when they plan to fill Federation Square with them for the centenary of the landing at Gallipoli. Well maybe not fill it- but they will take up a lot of space.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning froma grey and damp Surrey, but the trees from my bedroom window look amazing. Some ouf the trees have not turned colour yet as it has been so mild.

Sam ha e you every though of writing a recipe and health hints book? It would be a best seller for sure. :thumbup: 

Sending healing, happy and peaceful hugs to everyone for the week end.

Saturday photos......


----------



## sugarsugar

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, you have outdone yourself with recipes. Yum.
> Have infected tooth. SAW DENTIST,$2,000 fix. Picked up antibiotics and pain killer.
> At least Maya and I had beautiful, sunny, no wind 45min. Walk. And I took one carload of junk to thrift store before dentist.
> Have follow up visit at 4pm with primary doctor. It was suppose to be 6:45pm but they had cancellation so I can get in early. Will take pain pill when I come home.
> Did you ever get sick of feeling sick? Need to stop snarky attitude and be grateful for lovely day.


I sure hope you tooth feels better quickly. That is an expensive fix.! :shock: You are allowed to be snarky when you have an infected tooth. Take care.


----------



## sugarsugar

Sorlenna said:


> No sign of Yuckl...I'm checking the shelter tomorrow.
> 
> I finished one of the dog sweaters (the bigger one). Now to start the second, and I hope to get back to my sweater to finish the sleeve so I can then get some test knitters for the other sizes.


Good job. Lucky dogs. Sorry to hear that there is still no sign of Yuckl.


----------



## KateB

Sorlenna said:


> No sign of Yuckl...I'm checking the shelter tomorrow.
> 
> I finished one of the dog sweaters (the bigger one). Now to start the second, and I hope to get back to my sweater to finish the sleeve so I can then get some test knitters for the other sizes.


Great dog sweaters.....and I loved the cat tail in the second one! Hope Yuckl comes home soon.


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> It was vey good, will have to make more bacon jam tomorrow to give to everyone fro christmas.
> 
> A sruprise Grant stopped over with Seth, so I have 6 of my seven children here tonight. Will have five of them here tomorrow as well for most of the day. Got a new used sofa and love seat for the back room. The snow didn't last long at all so no snow still.


That was a lovely surprise to add Seth to the mix! Could we have the recipe for your bacon jam? I've never heard of it before, but it sounds delicious.


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> Sugarsugar did you know that the Victorian Handknitters Guild are busy knitting 5000 poppies? They are not needed till April 2015 when they plan to fill Federation Square with them for the centenary of the landing at Gallipoli. Well maybe not fill it- but they will take up a lot of space.


No I had no idea, thanks. I will look them up.


----------



## ptofValerie

darowil said:


> Sugarsugar did you know that the Victorian Handknitters Guild are busy knitting 5000 poppies? They are not needed till April 2015 when they plan to fill Federation Square with them for the centenary of the landing at Gallipoli. Well maybe not fill it- but they will take up a lot of space.


That is wonderful to know. I've read quite a lot about Gallipoli. There is a book called 'Field of bones' that gives a full account of that campaign. Tomorrow (10th Nov) is Remembrance Sunday here, being the nearest in date to 11th Nov when in 1918, at the 11th hour of the 11th day of the 1th month, the Armistice was signed that marked the end of the First World War. If it is possible for others to contribute knitted poppies, I'd be happy to do that.


----------



## KateB

Poledra65 said:


> I guess my cowl was going to be the only offering at the silent auction so it's been canceled or something. Marla told them that a couple weeks notice at the least, might have helped. So that is on hold while I work on Christmas, commissions, and my Elizabeth shawl.
> The dress I'm doing for a Christmas gift is finally coming along good, knock on wood. I was at the frog pond 3 times with it, ripping it completely out, then frogged about 6 rows twice. But I think I have it all figured out now.
> It's the Mini Caviar http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mini-caviar I'm doing it in a coral or salmon color.


That wee dress looks gorgeous! Be sure to post pictures when it's done.


----------



## sugarsugar

Wow! Another TP another week. Time is going by too fast. I need more time. LOL Thanks again Sam for having us at your table and sharing the recipes. I have caught up on here ( I think) unless I have missed something with the split of last weeks. But I think I have read all pages. 
I called mums doc surgery this morning (Sat) and the results are in.... stress fracture. :shock: Well at least we now know. I have to call again on Mond to speak to her doc, but as far as i know the treatment will be the moon boot anyway. 
Bedtime for me.. tired. (((((((((HUGS)))))))))) to everyone.


----------



## KateB

Poledra65 said:


> Now I have adds for Oriental ladies. lol...And an add that is Light in the box .com with ladies in elegant gowns. :?: :?:


I get both of them too! At the moment I'm also getting ads about internet security ie Who's reading along with you? ......... Eh, you are! :shock:


----------



## KateB

StellaK said:


> I have an urgent need for prayers. At my grandson's football game tonight, a player from the opposing team was injured. He has a broken neck and perhaps complete paralysis. I do not know his name. The only encouraging part of this is he was taken immediately to a large hospital only blocks away which has a great reputation for neurosurgery. Thank you for your prayers. This was a high school football game.
> StellaK


So sorry to hear this. My son broke his neck 3 years ago playing rugby, and after an operation to put a plate onto his spine, he has made a full recovery. I hope this boy makes a full recovery too.


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> I pray the boys will never play football because it will require their grandpa to standing along the line yelling at the coach he is in trouble if my boys get hurt. I will not be alone - Heidi will be right behind me.
> 
> lol
> 
> sam


That was why I rarely went to watch DS playing rugby. I could easily imagine myself running onto the pitch shouting, "Get off my boy!" and DS would have been so delighted at that. :roll: :lol:


----------



## KateB

Bulldog - Sorry to hear that your DD is having more problems with her health, and you are right we never stop worrying about our kids, no matter what age they are. I hope things improve for her soon,and you need to slow down and take care of that back of yours! 
Personally I would go with the grey for the boot toppers for the black boots.


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> welll I got the shopping done, came home then David and I did the tea together so I could take the migraine that developed within minutes of walking in the door a rest. David had been on the treadmill while I was out. Went up for a shower just after I arrived home having told him I was fine and he comes back down and I say I'm going for a rest- guess why. So we did tea together as Ihad all the ingredients. Anyway the first part is over so now I am just as well off sitting at the desk doing nothing active as lying down so I may as well knit! But not my Edwina shawl as I had planned-that just might require a little more than my brain is capable off.


Hope the migraine has now gone or at least eased a bit.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> That was a lovely surprise to add Seth to the mix! Could we have the recipe for your bacon jam? I've never heard of it before, but it sounds delicious.


It sure was a nice surprise. Seth was all set to stay the night until he was told he couldn't sleep in aunt Jamie's room. He ended up going home but will return today. 
This is the one I make there are others but we like this one the best.

Bacon Jam

Ingredients
3 pounds bacon
4 large onions, slice thin I use red onions
5 cloves garlic
1 cup cider vinegar
1/2 cup packed light-brown sugar
½ cup pure maple syrup
1½ cups very strong brewed black coffee
1 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper

Instructions
Cut the bacon slices into one inch strips. Add the bacon to a Dutch oven over medium-high heat. Cook the bacon, stirring frequently, until the bacon is browned. Use a slotted spoon to transfer the bacon to a paper-towel lined plate. Drain all but 2 tablespoons of the bacon drippings into a heat-proof jar with a tight-fitting lid.*
*Save the bacon drippings in the refrigerator. Thats too much flavor to trash!
Place the Dutch oven back over the medium-high heat and add the onions and garlic. Stir well and reduce heat to medium. Continue to cook until the onions are mostly translucent. Add the remaining ingredients, stir well,turn heat to low.
Bring to a boil, stirring frequently, and boil hard for 2 minutes. After 2 minutes, stir in the bacon into the onions and liquid.
Simmer uncovered, stirring occasionally to make sure things arent sticking, adding ¼ cup of water if it seems to be drying out. When the onions are meltingly soft and the liquid is thick and syrupy, remove the dutch oven from the heat and let stand for 5 minutes.
Transfer the contents of the Dutch oven to the work bowl of a food processor that has been fitted with a blade. Fit the lid in place and pulse several times or until the Bacon Jam is a spreadable consistency. Scrape into jars or a container with a tight fitting lid. Store in the refrigerator for up to one month or in the freezer for up to 6 months.
Can be served cold, room temperature or warmed.

Notes
The bacon jam could take up to 3 hours to reduce to a syrupy consistency. Be patient 

Enjoy Caren


----------



## dollyclaire

ptofValerie said:


> That is wonderful to know. I've read quite a lot about Gallipoli. There is a book called 'Field of bones' that gives a full account of that campaign. Tomorrow (10th Nov) is Remembrance Sunday here, being the nearest in date to 11th Nov when in 1918, at the 11th hour of the 11th day of the 1th month, the Armistice was signed that marked the end of the First World War. If it is possible for others to contribute knitted poppies, I'd be happy to do that.


I found this www.5000poppies.wordpress.com it is really interesting.


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> That was a lovely surprise to add Seth to the mix! Could we have the recipe for your bacon jam? I've never heard of it before, but it sounds delicious.


Me neither- I must admit to having trouble with what it could be. Jam to me is always sweet. But then I guess my jam is jelly. And my jelly is jello.

Sam talking of jelly saw peanut butter sundaes in the freezer section at Woolworths today. As I needed to buy a pack of 8 and I'm not always found of the flavour I didn't buy them. In fact I resisted all the icecreams.


----------



## KateB

Thanks for the bacon jam recipe, Caren, it sounds really yummy.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from a frosty Great Bend. The sky was lovely for a very few minutes today. 

The grands are still sleeping which i unusual when they are altogether. the house is still quiet at 6:53am. 

Morning coffee before the house gets crazy.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Thanks for the bacon jam recipe, Caren, it sounds really yummy.


It is very yummy! I have made several batches, it never seems to last 6 months in the freezer. :lol:


----------



## darowil

ptofValerie said:


> That is wonderful to know. I've read quite a lot about Gallipoli. There is a book called 'Field of bones' that gives a full account of that campaign. Tomorrow (10th Nov) is Remembrance Sunday here, being the nearest in date to 11th Nov when in 1918, at the 11th hour of the 11th day of the 1th month, the Armistice was signed that marked the end of the First World War. If it is possible for others to contribute knitted poppies, I'd be happy to do that.


Not sure about this one- Sugarsugar might find out more.
But it is something that we might consider in our Guild now as well-will keep you informed. But nothing likely to come of it until next year as we have no more proper meetings this year and don't go back until January. One Knit and Natter and one shared lunch and we are finished for the year. Where has the year gone- all my things that I do are finishing up. As January is our summer break many things have a long break from before Christmas until February. Often late November to allow people time for all the things that arise close to Christmas.


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Thanks for the bacon jam recipe, Caren, it sounds really yummy.


It does doesn't it.

Night night all.


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> It does doesn't it.
> 
> Night night all.


Good night Margaret, sleep well.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning froma grey and damp Surrey, but the trees from my bedroom window look amazing. Some ouf the trees have not turned colour yet as it has been so mild.
> 
> Sam ha e you every though of writing a recipe and health hints book? It would be a best seller for sure. :thumbup:
> 
> Sending healing, happy and peaceful hugs to everyone for the week end.
> 
> Saturday photos......


Good morning, your garden still is looking lovely. Her most all of the leaves have fallen. Starting to look a bit of winter with the heavy frost this morning.

Hugs back to you, have a wonderful saturday.


----------



## Bobglory

StellaK said:


> I have an urgent need for prayers. At my grandson's football game tonight, a player from the opposing team was injured. He has a broken neck and perhaps complete paralysis. I do not know his name. The only encouraging part of this is he was taken immediately to a large hospital only blocks away which has a great reputation for neurosurgery. Thank you for your prayers. This was a high school football game.
> StellaK


Oh no. That is awful. I will keep him, both teams and his family in prayer.

Gigi


----------



## Bobglory

Bulldog (Betty) I am so sorry. It seems like you and DD can't catch a break.. Prayers said and will continue. Hugs.

Gigi


----------



## Pup lover

Betty hope that they can resolve Angies issues without surgery. Will keep all of you in my prayers.

Stellak praying for the young man and his family.

Kaye that dress is beautiful, wish I had a little girl to knit for. I saved it to my library for somedsy jopefully, also because at the bottom it explains m1l and m1r do clearly! I have a pattern that has that but it is very confusing the way it is written out, the pictures are very clear thanks!!

Caren I only have 3 kids and 1 DGS but I love it when they are all here together, gives you energy you don't normally have, enjoy your weekend!!

Joy mouth pain is no fun, be snarky! Hope they estimated high and the actual wont be that much.

Sugar glad your mom know now, doesn't help with the pain but always better to know.

Darowil sounds like your migraines are fewer and not as bad? Hope I am correct on that.

Hi Kate! How is Luke doing? This Christmas will be so much fun with him. You have gotten some really good deals on gifts, hope we find things that goid when we attempt going. Not sure if DH will go with or not. He does well as long as we have a list and don't stray from it too much, if I'm more window shopping its best he stays home.

Got most of the laundry fone yesterday only 1 load left, vacuuming, dusting snd the kitchen then I can sit and knit. Hope to work on my Edwina. Windy and coldhere again today, they have changed the snow on Monday to rain now :thumbdown: Hope everyone has a wonderful day!

Prayers and hugs to all


----------



## Patches39

Sorlenna said:


> No sign of Yuckl...I'm checking the shelter tomorrow.
> 
> I finished one of the dog sweaters (the bigger one). Now to start the second, and I hope to get back to my sweater to finish the sleeve so I can then get some test knitters for the other sizes.


Very nice. My DD wants one for her dog, he is big through, is it hared to make? Where would I find a pattern? Could you help me? :-D


----------



## Patches39

Up, have my coffee the sun is up and bright, little cold but a beautiful day.
Pray all have a blessed one, hands still not good, but I do what I can.LOL LOL :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> By the way they are all laughing I think so too. The best part is they are all sober and having a good time. I am going to go to bed soon and leave them to fend.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Totally Awesome!!!!! :thumbup:


Agreed!


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> Yea! I finally found you guys! I usually am online near the time Sam posts the new tea party and missed it today. Had a brain fart and couldn't figure out how to find it; even sent a few pms but hadn't heard from anyone. Felt so lonesome...LOL!
> 
> Love the chatter (and now quieting down) of your gang Caren. Made me think of a time when youngest DD had a sleep over with 11 friends here. All teens...pushed all the living room furniture aside and they put down sleeping bags. You couldn't see the floor at all.
> 
> DH took us out to dinner tonight to a restaurant called Fatz. Oh it it was so good and I really appreciated not having to cook tonight. I swear I have been careful but neck just kept hurting today and I really didn't feel up to cooking. Also went and had hair cut today...not shaved either...just shaped up.


It takes time, healing in an area like the neck, because there is always stress on it. So take it slow,  I know that won't happen :roll: but try
Love you Sis. Praying for you always.


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> That's probably average...cost me over $200 just to get one pulled a while back. Ridiculous.


Cost my daughter $300 a couple of years ago. The dentist did everything except a full body CT scan before he pulled it! Gone are the days when you went to the dr. and he gave you novacaine and yanked it out!
JuneK


----------



## purl2diva

Poledra65 said:


> I guess my cowl was going to be the only offering at the silent auction so it's been canceled or something. Marla told them that a couple weeks notice at the least, might have helped. So that is on hold while I work on Christmas, commissions, and my Elizabeth shawl.
> The dress I'm doing for a Christmas gift is finally coming along good, knock on wood. I was at the frog pond 3 times with it, ripping it completely out, then frogged about 6 rows twice. But I think I have it all figured out now.
> It's the Mini Caviar http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mini-caviar I'm doing it in a coral or salmon color.


This is really pretty. Please post when it is finished.


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: Not having to cook is a good treat especially when the food is good.
> Wonder if it's just the weather changing that's bringing on the neck pain.
> I have got to make a hair appointment, I am getting shaggy and really could do with a grey cover.


I'm beginning to look shaggy, too!! But will pass on the grey cover. Mine will stay salt and pepper. Wish it would turn completely white. But no matter how old anyone in my family lives to be, their hair never turns completely white---even the 3 aunts who lived into their mid-90's. It just stays salt and pepper.
JUneK


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> DH said he though it (pain) was just due to everything still settling; our weather has been wonferful. Tomorrow and for the next 3-4 days is suppose to be in the low to mid 60s. Evenings down into the upper 40s. Really comfortable.


We had out coldest temperature of the season this morning....down to 34F. But going to 60 by this afternoon. Glad I didn't have to go out this morning!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> More like NanaCaren's Hotel Express!!! Better food, fun & love though...LOL.


Ditto, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

I've just had a 'dental implant warning' ad...hmm, wonder why? At least it's different than the Dollar Diaper Club ad I usually have. At my age the diaper ad is a real joke!
ROFLMAO!!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39

AZ Sticks said:


> It took me a while to find the new KTP! And now I only have time to post so I can find it again.... I still need to finish up a few pages on last weeks. I hope that everyone is doing ok -


Hey girl, :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I think I'm going to go to bed, I'm yawning and figure it's better to stop and go now before I have a chance to mess up my knitting, I really don't want to have to frog this again.
> Good night all, sleep tight and sweet dreams. Hugs.


Night sis.


----------



## Patches39

Spider said:


> Good night Poledra, tired but sleep just isn't coming. But morning will come soon.


 :shock:


----------



## jknappva

StellaK said:


> I have an urgent need for prayers. At my grandson's football game tonight, a player from the opposing team was injured. He has a broken neck and perhaps complete paralysis. I do not know his name. The only encouraging part of this is he was taken immediately to a large hospital only blocks away which has a great reputation for neurosurgery. Thank you for your prayers. This was a high school football game.
> StellaK


Oh, how terrible for the young man and his family...and for all the players. Football is an injury prone sport.
Will definitely be adding him and his family to my prayers.
JuneK


----------



## Patches39

StellaK said:


> I have an urgent need for prayers. At my grandson's football game tonight, a player from the opposing team was injured. He has a broken neck and perhaps complete paralysis. I do not know his name. The only encouraging part of this is he was taken immediately to a large hospital only blocks away which has a great reputation for neurosurgery. Thank you for your prayers. This was a high school football game.
> StellaK


Prayers going up now.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Just had a busy morning with the women at church, and then working on this jumper I am making for my friend. I am approaching the shoulder shaping on the back. Quite pleased with how it is coming on. My computer chair is not comfy enough for much knitting- and even though this is stocking stitch, the constant change of yarn and needle size, means the brain has to be engaged!


I've missed you but glad you've just been busy and not ill.
Can't wait to see the completed jumper.
JuneK


----------



## Patches39

Betty, praying for you and your DD, you send out love and believe me it is sent right back to you in double. :-D take care Sis. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Will not take up anymore space or your time so will close for now and tomorrow will read more on postings.I love you all with all my heart and pray for those who are sick, out of work, selling homes,traveling, or in any type of harms way. So love all you pictures.Betty[/quote]

Cannot imagine so many deer so close to people!
Will continue to keep your daughter and you in prayers. I find if you leave the house alone, the people who care about you would much rather have you feeling well than whether you have a clean house. And the men especially will never notice!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## flyty1n

jknappva said:


> Cost my daughter $300 a couple of years ago. The dentist did everything except a full body CT scan before he pulled it! Gone are the days when you went to the dr. and he gave you novacaine and yanked it out!
> JuneK


How glad I am that those days are gone. I feel your pocketbook pain, but dentistry has become so MUCH better now and many times teeth are able to be saved instead of destroyed. Each tooth lost makes changes in your bite and your whole mouth. Just had a bill for 825 for a new Zirconium crown to replace a damaged porcelain one. My share, after insurance, was only $125 and it was worth every penny. Zirconium is a wonderful new material, so hard you can't destroy it with a hammer, and the crown, computerized made after a special scan of my own tooth, fits perfectly. I can only hope that you will be able to have such superior results as i did.


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning froma grey and damp Surrey, but the trees from my bedroom window look amazing. Some ouf the trees have not turned colour yet as it has been so mild.
> 
> Sam ha e you every though of writing a recipe and health hints book? It would be a best seller for sure. :thumbup:
> 
> Sending healing, happy and peaceful hugs to everyone for the week end.
> 
> Saturday photos......


Thanks have my coffee, garden is so relaxing it's the perfect place to have my coffee and think. :-D


----------



## Patches39

sugarsugar said:


> Wow! Another TP another week. Time is going by too fast. I need more time. LOL Thanks again Sam for having us at your table and sharing the recipes. I have caught up on here ( I think) unless I have missed something with the split of last weeks. But I think I have read all pages.
> I called mums doc surgery this morning (Sat) and the results are in.... stress fracture. :shock: Well at least we now know. I have to call again on Mond to speak to her doc, but as far as i know the treatment will be the moon boot anyway.
> Bedtime for me.. tired. (((((((((HUGS)))))))))) to everyone.


Rest well. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning froma grey and damp Surrey, but the trees from my bedroom window look amazing. Some ouf the trees have not turned colour yet as it has been so mild.
> 
> Sam ha e you every though of writing a recipe and health hints book? It would be a best seller for sure. :thumbup:
> 
> Sending healing, happy and peaceful hugs to everyone for the week end.
> 
> Saturday photos......


Your trees definitely do not want to give up their greenery...but, as always, your garden is beautiful in any weather and any season.
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a frosty Great Bend. The sky was lovely for a very few minutes today.
> 
> The grands are still sleeping which i unusual when they are altogether. the house is still quiet at 6:53am.
> 
> Morning coffee before the house gets crazy.


Does that mean it has clouded over- or just that the colour did not last? Sunrises by their very nature are fleeting, and recently I have been weary around that time of the morning. This pattern of not sleeping is a nuisance- no-one to talk to through the small hours- that is the time Fale and I really communicated. And when I was aching he used to give me a massage- miss that, and the hugs. Rising three a.m., I have discovered an interesting programme on the telly Al Jahzeera, which gives me a slant on the Middle East through Asia. I am still working out how to use my new remote for the digital set up we have now. Hope eventually to get the connection split and wired through to the other two old tellies in the two bedrooms, so I can put my feet up when I watch- that also is the way I sleep best! Ringo is coming through- I could hear his toes scrape his little footstool I have by my bed for him to jump on. In an hour he will have his breakfast.Sunday the 10th, November. Tomorrow will be the appointment to get the funding for my dentures. 
I need to go back and read Sam's introduction- I was so busy yesterday I just put this on 'Watch' without really reading- but the commission is coming along well. I need also, to do a 'pick up and tidy' so I can take some photos of what I am doing, and some work I have completed.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a frosty Great Bend. The sky was lovely for a very few minutes today.
> 
> The grands are still sleeping which i unusual when they are altogether. the house is still quiet at 6:53am.
> 
> Morning coffee before the house gets crazy.


Beautiful sky, and lovely breakfast. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Enjoy your day Sis.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a frosty Great Bend. The sky was lovely for a very few minutes today.
> 
> The grands are still sleeping which i unusual when they are altogether. the house is still quiet at 6:53am.
> 
> Morning coffee before the house gets crazy.


Both the morning sun and the morning coffee look wonderful...enjoy the quiet...we know it won't last!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I've missed you but glad you've just been busy and not ill.
> Can't wait to see the completed jumper.
> JuneK


The Tea Party can take up a lot of knitting time if one is not careful! It is one of the reasons why I am very haphazard about how much of the rest of KP I read. I have changed the chair at my desk and am a little more comfy- But on Sunday I try not to work. (taking the Day of Rest literally). On the 22nd I have to sort out Bronwen's Birthday present, and the overseas mailing for Christmas. Then there is Bronwen's Wedding anniversary, and Christmas, and DGD's Birthday 24th January when she turns 11. I thought I was prepared, but there has been a computer glitch and my purchases have not gone through. I need to find the right time to call the States again.


----------



## cmaliza

Good morning, All....it's Saturday morning for us here in Chicago. I have yet to finish last week's TP...I left off before the split happened, so need to find my place and catch up. I have spent the last 2-3 days trying very hard to get started on the geometric pillow. It looked so simple in the catalog! Darowill, your help with the magic loop info was the key! Thanks yo SO much! Wish I knew how to send the fancy cards taht others do, but in your imagination build one as big and luscious and beautiful as you want! I send that to you! 

DH is beginning to stir...and I am anxious to get back to knitting....I am so excited! I really have hopes of finishing this project! )
Prayers and healing strength to all in need...happy birthday to All, no matter when born....Carol il/oh


----------



## sassafras123

Yes am having crown put on thus the expense.
Betty, healing energy speeding towards your daughter.
Ahh, acupuncture treatment this afternoon. Yeah.


----------



## Poledra65

StellaK said:


> I have an urgent need for prayers. At my grandson's football game tonight, a player from the opposing team was injured. He has a broken neck and perhaps complete paralysis. I do not know his name. The only encouraging part of this is he was taken immediately to a large hospital only blocks away which has a great reputation for neurosurgery. Thank you for your prayers. This was a high school football game.
> StellaK


I do hope and pray that they are able to get him to a full recovery, it's amazing what they can do now. His poor parents must be sick with worry.


----------



## RookieRetiree

What kind was that? I'm making pulled pork this week too. I do it the easy way - in the crockpot. Recipe is simple and can be used with a beef chuck roast too. Place meat in slow cooker, drain a jar of peppercinni into the cooker and then de-stem the brined peppers and put them in the pot also. Add a package of dry onion soup mix and any other seasonings you like (I add cumin, paprika, & thyme) and cook it for at least 5 hours...but it's fine if you leave it all day. Just take out the meat and fork shred removing any fat you see...return to the cooker with the BBQ sauce and serve. The brine from the peppers tenderizes the meat and adds just enough pop of flavor.


Poledra65 said:


> BBQ pulled pork sandwiches here for dinner. Haven't made any in a few months so figured I'd surprise David with it. Turned out good, I'll have to remember to use that bbq sauce from now on.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Just had a busy morning with the women at church, and then working on this jumper I am making for my friend. I am approaching the shoulder shaping on the back. Quite pleased with how it is coming on. My computer chair is not comfy enough for much knitting- and even though this is stocking stitch, the constant change of yarn and needle size, means the brain has to be engaged!


LOL! That is why I am not going to attempt working on the Elizabeth when DH is home and awake. :roll: 
Yes, I have to see about getting a more comfy chair also.
It's going to be beautiful I just know, can't wait to see. 
Glad you've just been busy. 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> welll I got the shopping done, came home then David and I did the tea together so I could take the migraine that developed within minutes of walking in the door a rest. David had been on the treadmill while I was out. Went up for a shower just after I arrived home having told him I was fine and he comes back down and I say I'm going for a rest- guess why. So we did tea together as Ihad all the ingredients. Anyway the first part is over so now I am just as well off sitting at the desk doing nothing active as lying down so I may as well knit! But not my Edwina shawl as I had planned-that just might require a little more than my brain is capable off.


I am glad the migraine is going much more quickly now than they used to. I hope that eventually you will not have them at all.


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning froma grey and damp Surrey, but the trees from my bedroom window look amazing. Some ouf the trees have not turned colour yet as it has been so mild.
> 
> Sam ha e you every though of writing a recipe and health hints book? It would be a best seller for sure. :thumbup:
> 
> Sending healing, happy and peaceful hugs to everyone for the week end.
> 
> Saturday photos......


Your trees are gorgeous!!


----------



## Sorlenna

Sending healing thoughts for the young man with the football injury.

I'm going over the the shelter today to check for Y...they don't open for a couple of hours yet, but thank you EVERYONE for your support and good thoughts. 

Betty, take care, dear lady--so sorry to hear of Angie's latest trial. I can't imagine how frustrating it must be for all of you. 

Darowil, I'm sending vibes for those headaches to STOP. 

PurpleFi, love the shots of the trees. One thing I really miss here is the fall foliage (we have mostly evergreens). 

Sugarsugar, knowing what the trouble is often halves the battle--and if it's a fracture, that means it will improve. I'd take that as good news, given the alternatives.

Thanks for all the compliments on the dog sweater (yes, that's one of the older Boys' tails in the shot, lol, he just HAD to be on my lap while I was trying to take the photos). He really is a sweet fellow.

Must catch up the rest of the way!


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> That wee dress looks gorgeous! Be sure to post pictures when it's done.


Thank you, I am really enjoying it now, the wording translated from Japanese was a little vague in place, but once I figured out that it was just short rows, it all fell into place.


----------



## Poledra65

sugarsugar said:


> Wow! Another TP another week. Time is going by too fast. I need more time. LOL Thanks again Sam for having us at your table and sharing the recipes. I have caught up on here ( I think) unless I have missed something with the split of last weeks. But I think I have read all pages.
> I called mums doc surgery this morning (Sat) and the results are in.... stress fracture. :shock: Well at least we now know. I have to call again on Mond to speak to her doc, but as far as i know the treatment will be the moon boot anyway.
> Bedtime for me.. tired. (((((((((HUGS)))))))))) to everyone.


So glad you have an answer, now hopefully it will heal quickly and completely. 
Sleep well. Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> I get both of them too! At the moment I'm also getting ads about internet security ie Who's reading along with you? ......... Eh, you are! :shock:


 LOL :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a frosty Great Bend. The sky was lovely for a very few minutes today.
> 
> The grands are still sleeping which i unusual when they are altogether. the house is still quiet at 6:53am.
> 
> Morning coffee before the house gets crazy.


 :shock: Wow, I guess they totally wore each other out yesterday. lol

Love that, the sky's gorgeous! 
I have a cinnamon roll with my coffee too, how'd you know? lolol
Have a great day Caren. Hugs. Did your car win?


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> I'm beginning to look shaggy, too!! But will pass on the grey cover. Mine will stay salt and pepper. Wish it would turn completely white. But no matter how old anyone in my family lives to be, their hair never turns completely white---even the 3 aunts who lived into their mid-90's. It just stays salt and pepper.
> JUneK


I wouldn't mind so much, but it gets that very course steel grey, so coloring it softens it all up. I was hoping for a gorgeous white also, but no such luck. :roll:


----------



## Sorlenna

Patches39 said:


> Very nice. My DD wants one for her dog, he is big through, is it hared to make? Where would I find a pattern? Could you help me? :-D


This pattern is one I bought from Ravelry, and it's made especially for dachshunds and their unique body shapes.  I bought it for my BFF's mini--whose sister she was going give to me! (but I came home without her, don't want to get into why). Anyway, I made two for them and then a friend of mine who has "tweenies" and I were talking and I agreed to make these for her boys. I bought this one because it was specially for doxies; having had one, I knew it had to be tailored because otherwise the pup would just walk right through it! Also, the proceeds go to a dog rescue, so I saw it as a win-win.

How big is the dog? You can start looking on Ravelry, and lots of them are free (some are noted as breed specific). The one I'm making has short rows, but I suspect many of the others are pretty straightforward. Of course if you get stuck, you know you can find help here.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! That is why I am not going to attempt working on the Elizabeth when DH is home and awake. :roll:
> Yes, I have to see about getting a more comfy chair also.
> It's going to be beautiful I just know, can't wait to see.
> Glad you've just been busy.
> Hugs


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree

I hear of this too often...many prayers being said for the player and his family.



StellaK said:


> I have an urgent need for prayers. At my grandson's football game tonight, a player from the opposing team was injured. He has a broken neck and perhaps complete paralysis. I do not know his name. The only encouraging part of this is he was taken immediately to a large hospital only blocks away which has a great reputation for neurosurgery. Thank you for your prayers. This was a high school football game.
> StellaK


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Does that mean it has clouded over- or just that the colour did not last? Sunrises by their very nature are fleeting, and recently I have been weary around that time of the morning. This pattern of not sleeping is a nuisance- no-one to talk to through the small hours- that is the time Fale and I really communicated. And when I was aching he used to give me a massage- miss that, and the hugs. Rising three a.m., I have discovered an interesting programme on the telly Al Jahzeera, which gives me a slant on the Middle East through Asia. I am still working out how to use my new remote for the digital set up we have now. Hope eventually to get the connection split and wired through to the other two old tellies in the two bedrooms, so I can put my feet up when I watch- that also is the way I sleep best! Ringo is coming through- I could hear his toes scrape his little footstool I have by my bed for him to jump on. In an hour he will have his breakfast.Sunday the 10th, November. Tomorrow will be the appointment to get the funding for my dentures.
> I need to go back and read Sam's introduction- I was so busy yesterday I just put this on 'Watch' without really reading- but the commission is coming along well. I need also, to do a 'pick up and tidy' so I can take some photos of what I am doing, and some work I have completed.


TP does indeed cut into knit time if one isn't careful. 
Hope everything goes well for the dentures funding. Have a great Sunday. Pats for Ringo. Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sam, everything sounds so great. How can I make all the wonderful recipes you give us. A nice challenge. I do love the new ideas some of them give me. Do the smoothies sans sugar, but wonderful. 

Thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> TP does indeed cut into knit time if one isn't careful.
> Hope everything goes well for the dentures funding. Have a great Sunday. Pats for Ringo. Hugs


Hope you are enjoying your Saturday! Time for a cuppa, and a sit down- Ringo is 'burying' his sausage and biscuits- I am cutting back on how much I give him, because his backbone is too well covered, and this is what he has started doing again! He has had his pat- and rolled over for a tummy scratch! I am hoping all goes well- I actually don't think I would have been given the appointment unless they were prepared to help- but it does depend on them sighting my bank statements. ((((((((((hugs))))))))))


----------



## jheiens

much rather have you feeling well than whether you have a clean house. And the men especially will never notice!
Hugs,
JuneK[/quote]

I've learned to tell nearly anyone who questions my housekeeping that they are certainly free to take it over if it bothers them so much. No one has volunteered for that duty yet .. . . nor for the cooking or laundry either!! LOL

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> much rather have you feeling well than whether you have a clean house. And the men especially will never notice!
> Hugs,
> JuneK


I've learned to tell nearly anyone who questions my housekeeping that they are certainly free to take it over if it bothers them so much. No one has volunteered for that duty yet .. . . nor for the cooking or laundry either!! LOL

Ohio Joy[/quote]

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

jheiens said:


> I've learned to tell nearly anyone who questions my housekeeping that they are certainly free to take it over if it bothers them so much. No one has volunteered for that duty yet .. . . nor for the cooking or laundry either!! LOL
> 
> Ohio Joy


And I tell my friends who apologize for their houses that I come to see THEM, not the house!

I've read up now, so must get something else going. I found a recipe for homemade salted caramel that sounds very tempting...love the salted caramel latte at Starbucks but it's expensive, so I may try it but that means a trip to the store.


----------



## jheiens

Good day, Julie.

I've missed have the time to chat with you these last few weeks. Please know that we love you and care about what is going on with you.

Tim says hello back to you and often asks about what time it is at Miss Julie's now (whatever time we might be currently). He asks that question about nearly everyone I have talked about around the world. 

Have a good one. Joy


----------



## Patches39

Sorlenna said:


> This pattern is one I bought from Ravelry, and it's made especially for dachshunds and their unique body shapes.  I bought it for my BFF's mini--whose sister she was going give to me! (but I came home without her, don't want to get into why). Anyway, I made two for them and then a friend of mine who has "tweenies" and I were talking and I agreed to make these for her boys. I bought this one because it was specially for doxies; having had one, I knew it had to be tailored because otherwise the pup would just walk right through it! Also, the proceeds go to a dog rescue, so I saw it as a win-win.
> 
> How big is the dog? You can start looking on Ravelry, and lots of them are free (some are noted as breed specific). The one I'm making has short rows, but I suspect many of the others are pretty straightforward. Of course if you get stuck, you know you can find help here.


Thanks so much will be checking, he is very big forget what breed but tall and long, made for speed LOL LOL


----------



## jknappva

sassafras123 said:


> Yes am having crown put on thus the expense.
> Betty, healing energy speeding towards your daughter.
> Ahh, acupuncture treatment this afternoon. Yeah.


Hope the tooth pain has eased. And the acupuncutre treatment is relaxing.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> What kind was that? I'm making pulled pork this week too. I do it the easy way - in the crockpot. Recipe is simple and can be used with a beef chuck roast too. Place meat in slow cooker, drain a jar of peppercinni into the cooker and then de-stem the brined peppers and put them in the pot also. Add a package of dry onion soup mix and any other seasonings you like (I add cumin, paprika, & thyme) and cook it for at least 5 hours...but it's fine if you leave it all day. Just take out the meat and fork shred removing any fat you see...return to the cooker with the BBQ sauce and serve. The brine from the peppers tenderizes the meat and adds just enough pop of flavor.


Garland Jacks Secret Six Hickory Spice. 
I cook the roast in the crock pot sometimes, but didn't have quite enough time yesterday , so I get the biggest pork roast I can find, Sear it in my dutch oven, with salt and pepper, yesterday I added a leek and green onions that needed used, a carrot, celery, and garlic, add some water, bring to a boil and put in the oven on about 305 or 320 until it's falling apart. Then I portion out the part I want for bbq pork and the rest I either heat with pork gravy and have with mashed potatoes or use in sandwiches. 
I have saved yours to try sometime also.


----------



## Sorlenna

Patches39 said:


> Thanks so much will be checking, he is very big forget what breed but tall and long, made for speed LOL LOL


Sounds as if he may be a greyhound, and I know there are sweaters out there for that breed--when you find out, we can both look and see what will work.


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> I wouldn't mind so much, but it gets that very course steel grey, so coloring it softens it all up. I was hoping for a gorgeous white also, but no such luck. :roll:


I remember the cause of every gray hair!! But I mostly don't do it because with my back, having my hair colored and/or permed had gotten to be too much of a trial. That's one irritation I eleminated. I look in the mirror long enough to comb my hair in the morning and the rest of the day everyone else has to suffer through looking at it!
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope you are enjoying your Saturday! Time for a cuppa, and a sit down- Ringo is 'burying' his sausage and biscuits- I am cutting back on how much I give him, because his backbone is too well covered, and this is what he has started doing again! He has had his pat- and rolled over for a tummy scratch! I am hoping all goes well- I actually don't think I would have been given the appointment unless they were prepared to help- but it does depend on them sighting my bank statements. ((((((((((hugs))))))))))


 I just had a second cup, have to run over to Marlas' in just a bit to let dogs out and clean cat boxes. I will wait til tomorrow to sweep and mop and do a few other things that I want to do over there until tomorrow as David will be on the road so want to spend some time with him today before he leaves in a bout 51/2 hours. 
Silly Ringo. :lol: 
Positive thoughts that all will go well, as you say, you would think they would be rather too busy to make an appointment with you if they weren't going to do anything. 
Hugs back. ><


----------



## angelam

Hi everyone. I've been missing for a few days - firstly because I was busy and only skimming through the posts and then my computer went sick! Yesterday my TV also went sick so I was feeling very cut off from the world! Thankfully the computer is up and running again and the man is coming to look at the telly on Monday. I can live without a TV for a while but I do miss my computer. I've just been to watch DGD playing lacrosse at her school. It's the first time I've ever watched lacrosse. Not many schools play it though I think it's on the increase now. I always associate it with Enid Blyton books that I used to read when I was a kid - all her school stories involved lax! Came home and have just made a pot of spicy carrot and lentil soup. It's definitely soup weather now. Reckon I've earned a sit down with KTP and the Saturday papers. Love all the pictures you've been posting. Love the afghan that you're making Sam - what a lot of work you have put in. I'm sure it will keep Fred toasty warm!


----------



## jknappva

jheiens said:


> much rather have you feeling well than whether you have a clean house. And the men especially will never notice!
> Hugs,
> JuneK


I've learned to tell nearly anyone who questions my housekeeping that they are certainly free to take it over if it bothers them so much. No one has volunteered for that duty yet .. . . nor for the cooking or laundry either!! LOL

Ohio Joy[/quote]

When my children were young, I have 4, my next door neighbor mentioned something about the dust (she only had one child--a babe in arms)I told her where the dust cloth and mop were. And if she came to see my house, she was welcome to clean it to her satisfaction. If she came to see me, to sit down and we'd visit.
She never said anything again about my housekeeping. I can always find more important things to do as long as I keep the health dept. from condemning me. LOL!
JUneK


----------



## Poledra65

jheiens said:


> much rather have you feeling well than whether you have a clean house. And the men especially will never notice!
> Hugs,
> JuneK


I've learned to tell nearly anyone who questions my housekeeping that they are certainly free to take it over if it bothers them so much. No one has volunteered for that duty yet .. . . nor for the cooking or laundry either!! LOL

Ohio Joy[/quote]

It's amazing how they all go silent when faced with either shushing or doing it themselves isn't it. lolol 
:XD:


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> Sounds as if he may be a greyhound, and I know there are sweaters out there for that breed--when you find out, we can both look and see what will work.


I was thinking the same thing. I'm going to look for Whippet patterns, that deep chest is a pain. I need to make one for my fattypaloosa Buster dog, he's not really fat, he's just part Lab and looks like a barrel on legs. That one should be fairly easy, just make a huge tube with leg holes. lol


----------



## angelam

Poledra65 said:


> It's amazing how they all go silent when faced with either shushing or doing it themselves isn't it. lolol
> :XD:


Life's too short to worry about a bit of dust!


----------



## Sorlenna

Poledra65 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. I'm going to look for Whippet patterns, that deep chest is a pain. I need to make one for my fattypaloosa Buster dog, he's not really fat, he's just part Lab and looks like a barrel on legs. That one should be fairly easy, just make a huge tube with leg holes. lol


That's exactly what the short rows in the doxie pattern compensate for. They are so much wider at the front but not quite as thin as a whippet in the back.


----------



## gottastch

Hi all - I feel so out-of-touch. Lots of things getting in the way of my KTP time! Dear cousin continues to mend but over the course of everything she has gone through, she has lost 61 pounds and claims she is eating and doesn't know why this is happening. She went to the doctor yesterday so I hope to find out something from her soon. She says she is glad for the weight loss but eating like crazy and still losing isn't right; I agree.

The downstairs refrigerator went out...think I wrote about that before. We were just going to replace the upstairs refrigerator and bring the current upstairs refrigerator downstairs but after lots of searching on-line and visiting different stores, DH decided we should just "bite the bullet" and outfit the whole kitchen. Next spring, I will do the treatment that DS did to his cabinets and we will look for new cabinet hardware at that time. Then maybe in the fall of 2014 we will look into new counters. The formica is starting to come off around the edges and it looks pretty sad. Finally in 2015 we will redo upstairs flooring...that is the plan right now but as always, this is all subject to change...DH likes to say that we "go with the flow" - LOL!

I found out about another baby that needs a blanket...one of DS's friends. The baby is due December 6th so I am fast knitting a plain stockinette stitch 36" (or so) square and then am going to use a new technique I saw on You Tube to knit an edging and attach it right onto the blanket as I go...sounds very interesting to me...you know me...gotta try it  

Now that appliances are on their way, the phone saga will be pushed to the back burner. It is now relegated to being off all the time and I just carry it around in case of emergency. I can get by that way until the contract is up next year. It's always something!

I've missed you all and hope to do a better job keeping up. Hope you all are well!!!


----------



## gottastch

Ooops


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> That's exactly what the short rows in the doxie pattern compensate for. They are so much wider at the front but not quite as thin as a whippet in the back.


That's what I was thinking, short rows would pull it up a bit, when I try to buy him one that is long enough, it's way to baggy and he just piddles on it when he goes outside, that doesn't make either of us happy. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65

gottastch said:


> Hi all - I feel so out-of-touch. Lots of things getting in the way of my KTP time! Dear cousin continues to mend but over the course of everything she has gone through, she has lost 61 pounds and claims she is eating and doesn't know why this is happening. She went to the doctor yesterday so I hope to find out something from her soon. She says she is glad for the weight loss but eating like crazy and still losing isn't right; I agree.
> 
> The downstairs refrigerator went out...think I wrote about that before. We were just going to replace the upstairs refrigerator and bring the current upstairs refrigerator downstairs but after lots of searching on-line and visiting different stores, DH decided we should just "bite the bullet" and outfit the whole kitchen. Next spring, I will do the treatment that DS did to his cabinets and we will look for new cabinet hardware at that time. Then maybe in the fall of 2014 we will look into new counters. The formica is starting to come off around the edges and it looks pretty sad. Finally in 2015 we will redo upstairs flooring...that is the plan right now but as always, this is all subject to change...DH likes to say that we "go with the flow" - LOL!
> 
> I found out about another baby that needs a blanket...one of DS's friends. The baby is due December 6th so I am fast knitting a plain stockinette stitch 36" (or so) square and then am going to use a new technique I saw on You Tube to knit an edging and attach it right onto the blanket as I go...sounds very interesting to me...you know me...gotta try it
> 
> Now that appliances are on their way, the phone saga will be pushed to the back burner. It is now relegated to being off all the time and I just carry it around in case of emergency. I can get by that way until the contract is up next year. It's always something!
> 
> I've missed you all and hope to do a better job keeping up. Hope you all are well!!!


You have been busy. New appliances, exciting. And you've got a plan all set out for everything else, that is always a good start to anything. :thumbup: 
Hope they can find out why your cousin is losing weight, and that it is nothing that is not easily fixed.


----------



## Sorlenna

Poledra65 said:


> That's what I was thinking, short rows would pull it up a bit, when I try to buy him one that is long enough, it's way to baggy and he just piddles on it when he goes outside, that doesn't make either of us happy. :roll:


I know exactly what you mean. This one has the short rows to fill out the chest, then is knit straight for the body, and then has short rows "over the bum" too.

This one says it can be customized but not sure if it will work for one so streamlined? It's free so might be worth a look.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/darling-darby-sweater


----------



## flyty1n

Thanks for inspiring me. Your talk of homemade bread has made me choose to go back to doing it myself again. There is a loaf in the bread machine even as I write. You all are a good influence.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Good morning/afternoon/evening! Slept in this morning and just getting online a short time ago. Had to first catch up with the tea party. We are having a lazy day today and both DH and DD are actually not working today. Good to have all of us in and out today. Weather is fabulous; suppose to be in the mid 60s all weekend. Great weekend.


----------



## Gweniepooh

oops


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Good day, Julie.
> 
> I've missed have the time to chat with you these last few weeks. Please know that we love you and care about what is going on with you.
> 
> Tim says hello back to you and often asks about what time it is at Miss Julie's now (whatever time we might be currently). He asks that question about nearly everyone I have talked about around the world.
> 
> Have a good one. Joy


Dear Joy!
Well, how delightful that Tim remembers me now! I have been about to PM you, but have lacked time. I have been very aware you've not said much lately and hoped it was just that you have been busy! That is great that Tim is aware of our time differences- it can be quite something for all of us, and yet it is so fundamental to our understanding of the Earth, and the rotation around the Sun. I know the Sun is up, here now- but all I can see is cloud, 16C outside- and I can feel that draft because I opened the door- Ringo likes to look for cats. The neighbour is up and away very early, she was in the bathroom at 3- which is unusual for her- she is probably away on an Ambulance duty. They have three tabby cats- who will sneak into my house given half a chance. It is a little windy, but there is not much chance of rain- the clouds are too high up.
I am looking forward to going to Church later in the day- it is always good to be with friends. 
It is 1/4 to 7 a.m., now- and I will shortly go and rest so I am not too tired while out. I have enjoyed my morning cuppa, and would love another, but don't want to get water-logged!!!!!
A special Hello Tim! 
Take care Dear! Have you been feeding the many? Have a wonderful Saturday! Hugs!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> I just had a second cup, have to run over to Marlas' in just a bit to let dogs out and clean cat boxes. I will wait til tomorrow to sweep and mop and do a few other things that I want to do over there until tomorrow as David will be on the road so want to spend some time with him today before he leaves in a bout 51/2 hours.
> Silly Ringo. :lol:
> Positive thoughts that all will go well, as you say, you would think they would be rather too busy to make an appointment with you if they weren't going to do anything.
> Hugs back. ><


I think you are now at Marla's! That is great that you have quality time to spend with David- in between his trips. I am waiting to hear how much my phone bill is- it should be generated about the 14th, then I will ring Fofoa, to try to get some news of Fale. Calls to mobiles are capped at $3 but I am being very careful how many I make!
Nearly have the foundation row for the guernsey charted. I will buy a separate SD card for this project- so I don't have to fight my way through my filing system- I can spend hours hunting for photos- would be lovely to have the cash for a good program- but I will probably save for a new camera first. I WANT a better zoom!!!!! But that will happen in May when I sort out what I do with my tax rebate.


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> Hi everyone. I've been missing for a few days - firstly because I was busy and only skimming through the posts and then my computer went sick! Yesterday my TV also went sick so I was feeling very cut off from the world! Thankfully the computer is up and running again and the man is coming to look at the telly on Monday. I can live without a TV for a while but I do miss my computer. I've just been to watch DGD playing lacrosse at her school. It's the first time I've ever watched lacrosse. Not many schools play it though I think it's on the increase now. I always associate it with Enid Blyton books that I used to read when I was a kid - all her school stories involved lax! Came home and have just made a pot of spicy carrot and lentil soup. It's definitely soup weather now. Reckon I've earned a sit down with KTP and the Saturday papers. Love all the pictures you've been posting. Love the afghan that you're making Sam - what a lot of work you have put in. I'm sure it will keep Fred toasty warm!


Angela! we have a rule at the Tea Party- you don't mention food and not give the recipe!!!!!!! I personally would love to know how you make you carrot and lentil soup- I like to give Ringo carrot- but need a way to use them up for myself!
Sorry to hear of the computer/telly woes, tend to agree the computer is more essential- we have grown so to depend on them.


----------



## Lurker 2

gottastch said:


> Hi all - I feel so out-of-touch. Lots of things getting in the way of my KTP time! Dear cousin continues to mend but over the course of everything she has gone through, she has lost 61 pounds and claims she is eating and doesn't know why this is happening. She went to the doctor yesterday so I hope to find out something from her soon. She says she is glad for the weight loss but eating like crazy and still losing isn't right; I agree.
> 
> The downstairs refrigerator went out...think I wrote about that before. We were just going to replace the upstairs refrigerator and bring the current upstairs refrigerator downstairs but after lots of searching on-line and visiting different stores, DH decided we should just "bite the bullet" and outfit the whole kitchen. Next spring, I will do the treatment that DS did to his cabinets and we will look for new cabinet hardware at that time. Then maybe in the fall of 2014 we will look into new counters. The formica is starting to come off around the edges and it looks pretty sad. Finally in 2015 we will redo upstairs flooring...that is the plan right now but as always, this is all subject to change...DH likes to say that we "go with the flow" - LOL!
> 
> I found out about another baby that needs a blanket...one of DS's friends. The baby is due December 6th so I am fast knitting a plain stockinette stitch 36" (or so) square and then am going to use a new technique I saw on You Tube to knit an edging and attach it right onto the blanket as I go...sounds very interesting to me...you know me...gotta try it
> 
> Now that appliances are on their way, the phone saga will be pushed to the back burner. It is now relegated to being off all the time and I just carry it around in case of emergency. I can get by that way until the contract is up next year. It's always something!
> 
> I've missed you all and hope to do a better job keeping up. Hope you all are well!!!


You are another I have been meaning to PM- because I was wondering how things were going- I see you are offline again- sounds rather a worry about DC hope the doctor can pinpoint the problem. An outfitted kitchen sounds neat! It is sort of Murphy's Law that both fridges would decease!
(((((((((((hugs))))))))))).


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> I know exactly what you mean. This one has the short rows to fill out the chest, then is knit straight for the body, and then has short rows "over the bum" too.
> 
> This one says it can be customized but not sure if it will work for one so streamlined? It's free so might be worth a look.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/darling-darby-sweater


Oh Sorlenna that is a great pattern, they actually have pictures of a couple of Italian Greyhounds and one that is definitely a Whippet wearing them. Thank you thank you!! :thumbup: :thumbup: Happy Dance.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening! Slept in this morning and just getting online a short time ago. Had to first catch up with the tea party. We are having a lazy day today and both DH and DD are actually not working today. Good to have all of us in and out today. Weather is fabulous; suppose to be in the mid 60s all weekend. Great weekend.


Sounds like a good day. :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Sorlenna that is a great pattern, they actually have pictures of a couple of Italian Greyhounds and one that is definitely a Whippet wearing them. Thank you thank you!! :thumbup: :thumbup: Happy Dance.


Woot! Glad I could help!


----------



## sassafras123

June, thank you.
American girl doll dress getting easier.
Trying to find energy to take Mayya for short walk. Would be good for mental health. On weekends when no school we walk by school and pass little runoff CREEK. Not really CREEK as this is a desert. But runoff wAter from park which supports r t-shirt coattails, dress and trees.


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> I remember the cause of every gray hair!! But I mostly don't do it because with my back, having my hair colored and/or permed had gotten to be too much of a trial. That's one irritation I eleminated. I look in the mirror long enough to comb my hair in the morning and the rest of the day everyone else has to suffer through looking at it!
> JuneK


LOL LOL :shock:


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I think you are now at Marla's! That is great that you have quality time to spend with David- in between his trips. I am waiting to hear how much my phone bill is- it should be generated about the 14th, then I will ring Fofoa, to try to get some news of Fale. Calls to mobiles are capped at $3 but I am being very careful how many I make!
> Nearly have the foundation row for the guernsey charted. I will buy a separate SD card for this project- so I don't have to fight my way through my filing system- I can spend hours hunting for photos- would be lovely to have the cash for a good program- but I will probably save for a new camera first. I WANT a better zoom!!!!! But that will happen in May when I sort out what I do with my tax rebate.


Yes, I was at Marlas', the dogs were quite happy to go out. 
$3 doesn't sound like a lot until you start multiplying it, then it sure goes up quick. I have put the bee in DHs' ear that I would like a camera for Christmas, but then again, I'd be happy with yarn so we will see. lol


----------



## Patches39

Sorlenna said:


> Sounds as if he may be a greyhound, and I know there are sweaters out there for that breed--when you find out, we can both look and see what will work.


OK :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> Woot! Glad I could help!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> No sign of Yuckl...I'm checking the shelter tomorrow.
> 
> I finished one of the dog sweaters (the bigger one). Now to start the second, and I hope to get back to my sweater to finish the sleeve so I can then get some test knitters for the other sizes.


So sad, not hearing anything about Yuckl yet. Fingers still crossed for you.


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> When my children were young, I have 4, my next door neighbor mentioned something about the dust (she only had one child--a babe in arms)I told her where the dust cloth and mop were. And if she came to see my house, she was welcome to clean it to her satisfaction. If she came to see me, to sit down and we'd visit.
> She never said anything again about my housekeeping. I can always find more important things to do as long as I keep the health dept. from condemning me. LOL!
> JUneK


I 'm with you. :-D


----------



## Cashmeregma

DH is home today so I won't be on here much. On the way to get another sympathy card. Now people younger than me are passing away. I remember when I was the youngest in a group and it is strange to now, often be the oldest.

Hugs to all.

The tree I photographed before is almost bare, but this one is golden and glorious. It will feed the birds during winter and will have so many birds on it that they look like living leaves.

Branches on the magnolia that look like a Japanese painting to me.

Sunset, not in the west, but in the east.


----------



## Patches39

gottastch said:


> Hi all - I feel so out-of-touch. Lots of things getting in the way of my KTP time! Dear cousin continues to mend but over the course of everything she has gone through, she has lost 61 pounds and claims she is eating and doesn't know why this is happening. She went to the doctor yesterday so I hope to find out something from her soon. She says she is glad for the weight loss but eating like crazy and still losing isn't right; I agree.
> 
> The downstairs refrigerator went out...think I wrote about that before. We were just going to replace the upstairs refrigerator and bring the current upstairs refrigerator downstairs but after lots of searching on-line and visiting different stores, DH decided we should just "bite the bullet" and outfit the whole kitchen. Next spring, I will do the treatment that DS did to his cabinets and we will look for new cabinet hardware at that time. Then maybe in the fall of 2014 we will look into new counters. The formica is starting to come off around the edges and it looks pretty sad. Finally in 2015 we will redo upstairs flooring...that is the plan riyght now but as always, this is all subject to change...DH likes to say that we "go with the flow" - LOL!
> 
> I found out about another baby that needs a blanket...one of DS's friends. The baby is due December 6th so I am fast knitting a plain stockinette stitch 36" (or so) square and then am going to use a new technique I saw on You Tube to knit an edging and attach it right onto the blanket as I go...sounds very interesting to me...you know me...gotta try it
> 
> Now that appliances are on their way, the phone saga will be pushed to the back burner. It is now relegated to being off all the time and I just carry it around in case of emergency. I can get by that way until the contract is up next year. It's always something!
> 
> I've missed you all and hope to do a better job keeping up. Hope you all are well!!!


Miss you too
:-D


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> DH is home today so I won't be on here much. On the way to get another sympathy card. Now people younger than me are passing away. I remember when I was the youngest in a group and it is strange to now, often be the oldest.
> 
> Hugs to all.
> 
> The tree I photographed before is almost bare, but this one is golden and glorious. It will feed the birds during winter and will have so many birds on it that they look like living leaves.
> 
> Branches on the magnolia that look like a Japanese painting to me.
> 
> Sunset, not in the west, but in the east.


Sorry about the loss of your friend, or assuming friend. 
The pictures are beautiful.


----------



## Patches39

Sorlenna said:


> I know exactly what you mean. This one has the short rows to fill out the chest, then is knit straight for the body, and then has short rows "over the bum" too.
> 
> This one says it can be customized but not sure if it will work for one so streamlined? It's free so might be worth a look.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/darling-darby-sweater


Yes I like it may be it will work, thanks so much.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Sorry about the loss of your friend, or assuming friend.
> The pictures are beautiful.


ditto


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> DH is home today so I won't be on here much. On the way to get another sympathy card. Now people younger than me are passing away. I remember when I was the youngest in a group and it is strange to now, often be the oldest.
> 
> Hugs to all.
> 
> The tree I photographed before is almost bare, but this one is golden and glorious. It will feed the birds during winter and will have so many birds on it that they look like living leaves.
> 
> Branches on the magnolia that look like a Japanese painting to me.
> 
> Sunset, not in the west, but in the east.


Just beautiful , lovely photos :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> DH is home today so I won't be on here much. On the way to get another sympathy card. Now people younger than me are passing away. I remember when I was the youngest in a group and it is strange to now, often be the oldest.
> 
> Hugs to all.
> 
> The tree I photographed before is almost bare, but this one is golden and glorious. It will feed the birds during winter and will have so many birds on it that they look like living leaves.
> 
> Branches on the magnolia that look like a Japanese painting to me.
> 
> Sunset, not in the west, but in the east.


Beautiful sky and tree...glad the birds will have some winter food.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> DH is home today so I won't be on here much. On the way to get another sympathy card. Now people younger than me are passing away. I remember when I was the youngest in a group and it is strange to now, often be the oldest.
> 
> Hugs to all.
> 
> The tree I photographed before is almost bare, but this one is golden and glorious. It will feed the birds during winter and will have so many birds on it that they look like living leaves.
> 
> Branches on the magnolia that look like a Japanese painting to me.
> 
> Sunset, not in the west, but in the east.


In the last few years, I have had acquaintances that are younger pass away. Makes me appreciate every hour I have.
JuneK


----------



## angelam

Lurker 2 said:


> Angela! we have a rule at the Tea Party- you don't mention food and not give the recipe!!!!!!! I personally would love to know how you make you carrot and lentil soup- I like to give Ringo carrot- but need a way to use them up for myself!
> Sorry to hear of the computer/telly woes, tend to agree the computer is more essential- we have grown so to depend on them.


Here you are Julie - Spiced Carrot and Lentil Soup

2 tsp cumin seeds
pinch chilli flakes
2 tbsp olive oil
600g carrots - washed and coarsely grated (no need to peel)
140g split red lentils
1litre hot vegetable stock (from a cube is fine)
125ml milk

Heat a large saucepan and dry fry the cumin seeds and chilli flakes for about 1 minute, or until they start to jump around the pan and release their aromas. Scoop out about half the seeds with a spoon and set aside. Add the oil, carrots, lentils, stock and milk to the pan and bring to the boil. Simmer for about 15 mins until the lentils have swollen and softened.

Whizz the soup with a stick blender or in a food processor until smooth (or leave it chunky if you prefer). Season to taste and finish with a dollop of yogurt and a sprinkling of the reserved toasted spices. Serve with warmed naan bread.

This is so quick and easy. I find it not overly spicy and you could always add in more spices if that is your taste. I also found grating the carrots a real chore (although a bit of finger always adds to the flavour) so I now only chop them up since they're going to blitzed anyway. Enjoy!


----------



## angelam

Angora1 said:


> DH is home today so I won't be on here much. On the way to get another sympathy card. Now people younger than me are passing away. I remember when I was the youngest in a group and it is strange to now, often be the oldest.
> 
> Hugs to all.
> 
> The tree I photographed before is almost bare, but this one is golden and glorious. It will feed the birds during winter and will have so many birds on it that they look like living leaves.
> 
> Branches on the magnolia that look like a Japanese painting to me.
> 
> Sunset, not in the west, but in the east.


Love the colours of the tree against a stormy background.


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> Here you are Julie - Spiced Carrot and Lentil Soup
> 
> 2 tsp cumin seeds
> pinch chilli flakes
> 2 tbsp olive oil
> 600g carrots - washed and coarsely grated (no need to peel)
> 140g split red lentils
> 1litre hot vegetable stock (from a cube is fine)
> 125ml milk
> 
> Heat a large saucepan and dry fry the cumin seeds and chilli flakes for about 1 minute, or until they start to jump around the pan and release their aromas. Scoop out about half the seeds with a spoon and set aside. Add the oil, carrots, lentils, stock and milk to the pan and bring to the boil. Simmer for about 15 mins until the lentils have swollen and softened.
> 
> Whizz the soup with a stick blender or in a food processor until smooth (or leave it chunky if you prefer). Season to taste and finish with a dollop of yogurt and a sprinkling of the reserved toasted spices. Serve with warmed naan bread.
> 
> This is so quick and easy. I find it not overly spicy and you could always add in more spices if that is your taste. I also found grating the carrots a real chore (although a bit of finger always adds to the flavour) so I now only chop them up since they're going to blitzed anyway. Enjoy!


I have a tefal electric grater that I acquired some time ago- so grating is not a problem- I have done masses with it when I was cooking up the food for both dogs. For everyday I use my box grater also the one I got from Ikea- depends on exactly how I need to use it. Because of my cut and paste problem I will book mark this page- Thanks so much! It sounds as I had hoped right up my alley! And carrots are always available and often very cheap! I used to grow then in Christchurch- they remain Bronwen's very favourite vegetable.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, I was at Marlas', the dogs were quite happy to go out.
> $3 doesn't sound like a lot until you start multiplying it, then it sure goes up quick. I have put the bee in DHs' ear that I would like a camera for Christmas, but then again, I'd be happy with yarn so we will see. lol


 :thumbup:


----------



## StellaK

I now know the player's name who was injured in last night's football game. He is Boone Bartlome. As the ambulance left with him, all of the players knelt at center field to pray for him. He was blocking and they think he suffered a broken neck. StellaK


----------



## StellaK

Spider said:


> That is awful. Will keep him and his family in my thoughts.our son was taken off the football field many times.one time unconscious and by ambulance.


That is terrible, Spider. I hope he was soon okay.


----------



## Karena

Sam 
Thanks. I am sending out the Apple Pie Cookie recipe. What a treat that makes. 
Wishing you bright and sunny weather for as long as possible. 
Got up to 85 here in CA. Not exactly inspiring baking yet.
Karen


----------



## StellaK

thewren said:


> I pray the boys will never play football because it will require their grandpa to standing along the line yelling at the coach he is in trouble if my boys get hurt. I will not be alone - Heidi will be right behind me.
> 
> lol
> 
> sam


I never wanted my son to play football and he did not. He wrestled and ran cross country. My grandson was born with a natural ability and has always played from flag on up. He is only a sophomore and plays first-string varsity. They are in the playoffs for state and have had a 10/0 season.


----------



## Sorlenna

StellaK said:


> I now know the player's name who was injured in last night's football game. He is Boone Bartlome. As the ambulance left with him, all of the players knelt at center field to pray for him. He was blocking and they think he suffered a broken neck. StellaK


May light & love surround Boone and all who love him.


----------



## pacer

thewren said:


> I pray the boys will never play football because it will require their grandpa to standing along the line yelling at the coach he is in trouble if my boys get hurt. I will not be alone - Heidi will be right behind me.
> 
> lol
> 
> sam


I would think that the baseball coach would have a fit if the boys attempted to play football. My son did marching band so he was on the field for more time than some of the football players and a whole lot safer I must admit.


----------



## angelam

StellaK said:


> I now know the player's name who was injured in last night's football game. He is Boone Bartlome. As the ambulance left with him, all of the players knelt at center field to pray for him. He was blocking and they think he suffered a broken neck. StellaK


Poor guy. Have you heard anything further about his injuries?


----------



## Sorlenna

Yuckl is not at the shelter, but I must say I was VERY impressed with it. And the young man who helped me out was quite thorough in his checking. He was genuinely sympathetic to our plight and was ever so kind. He also gave me a couple of other places I can make a report. He said that because Yuckl has a chip, they will get in touch with me should he turn up there.

So, while his whereabouts are still unknown, I feel a little better having been over there (at least about our kitty--poor things that need a home, it was hard to look at them). Ah well. That's another soapbox for another day...

I picked up what I needed to make the salted caramel and also found that the store here has those paper filters for the Keurig--but they came with another widget like a mini coffee maker basket--that I don't need. Still, it's good to know they have them.


----------



## Sorlenna

Patches39 said:


> Yes I like it may be it will work, thanks so much.


If the dog is a greyhound, there's a beautiful coat pattern made just for that breed here: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/side-button-greyhound-sweater


----------



## sassafras123

Maya and I had lovely 45 minute walk. The yellow poplar leaves golden in the light like lit from within next to the copper beech. SAW coyote. Suckered but happy. Shall rest a bit then shower and get ready for acupuncture.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> Sorry about the loss of your friend, or assuming friend.
> The pictures are beautiful.


Thank you. It is my cousin's wife. She had a stroke about a month ago and was in speech therapy. She was going to go to the hunting camp with him but didn't feel well, but no indication it was serious and told him to go without her. His sister came over to take her grocery shopping and found her dead on the floor. At the time I heard my uncle was on his way up to the hunting camp to tell him, so he didn't even know she had died yet. The camp is up in Haliburton, Ont. and they live in Woodstock, Ont., so quite a distance. Sad he couldn't have been with her and I hope he doesn't blame himself for not being there.


----------



## iamsam

take good care of yourself betty - healing energy zooming to dh and to you - you are right - we never stop being concerned for our children.

sam



Bulldog said:


> My Dearest Brothers and Sisters of the Heart,
> I must beg your forgiveness as I am just so far behind. Havent been able to post or read as I have just been so very busy. Know that I do have a long list to pray for. Continue to lift Charlotte, Marianne, and Jyns up as I know their burdens are heavy. Love them so much.
> I have been trying to get the house clean for the holidays. Swept, mopped, and vacuumed one day and it did my back in. Had to rest the next day. Got some more done and will have to finish next week. Angie needed me so had to stop.
> Please continue to pray for my daughter. The IV steroids have just blown her up and know the added weight has been bad on that leg. She saw the Neurologist last week and he thinks her foot is infected and the hardware is working its way out, so she is facing another surgery. It has been red since surgery and her orthopedist released her. Now they want to do a bone scan. I worry about her so. They have been under such stress for year now. She gets lonely and loneliness leads to depression so I try and just pop in when I can. Just dont know when this is all gonna end. She is doing everything they have told her. One of her many Drs told her to get more active so Jim has helped her shop for groceries and Christmas for Haley (She has ordered most of it on the internet). I am just so concerned about her. I know God is in control and watches over His children, but you know a Mom never stops worrying about their children in tough situations.
> I have been working so hard on DDs socks. I gotta tell yall I have knitted and knitted and dont think I will ever get to the heel. I am using a size 1 needle for the gauge and as I was told to. She measures 14 mid calf to the floor(she is tall) and I was making it 11 ½ before starting the heel flap. I am gonna have to lay it aside for a while as I have to get some boot cuffs made for four people One set is for my granddaughter who wants a beige pair. The other three are for gifts for three of my Church friends. They wear black boots so was gonna make them grey. Do yall think that would be a good choice or should I make them off white?
> We are swarming with dear here and yesterday a raccoon took up home with us. Jim called animal control to come get it but havent heard from them yet. Leaving Angies you have to drive really slow as you see dear in packs of ten and they will dart out in front of you. Coming from the Drs in Jackson they were on the side of the interstate in packs. I did find out I told you about the deer my friend got in her yard was not a doe but a buck.
> Will not take up anymore space or your time so will close for now and tomorrow will read more on postings.I love you all with all my heart and pray for those who are sick, out of work, selling homes,traveling, or in any type of harms way. So love all you pictures.Betty


----------



## Sorlenna

Angora1 said:


> Thank you. It is my cousin's wife. She had a stroke about a month ago and was in speech therapy. She was going to go to the hunting camp with him but didn't feel well, but no indication it was serious and told him to go without her. His sister came over to take her grocery shopping and found her dead on the floor. At the time I heard my uncle was on his way up to the hunting camp to tell him, so he didn't even know she had died yet. The camp is up in Haliburton, Ont. and they live in Woodstock, Ont., so quite a distance. Sad he couldn't have been with her and I hope he doesn't blame himself for not being there.


Oh, that's so sad. {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Cashmeregma

angelam said:


> Love the colours of the tree against a stormy background.


Thanks. Good thing that funnel wasn't a tornado. :shock:


----------



## iamsam

healing energy coming to you darowil - rest and feel better.

sam



darowil said:


> welll I got the shopping done, came home then David and I did the tea together so I could take the migraine that developed within minutes of walking in the door a rest. David had been on the treadmill while I was out. Went up for a shower just after I arrived home having told him I was fine and he comes back down and I say I'm going for a rest- guess why. So we did tea together as Ihad all the ingredients. Anyway the first part is over so now I am just as well off sitting at the desk doing nothing active as lying down so I may as well knit! But not my Edwina shawl as I had planned-that just might require a little more than my brain is capable off.


----------



## iamsam

can you buy instant potatoes in Australia - amazon probably has them.

sam



darowil said:


> Wonder if Ikea sell them?! Instant potato- how interesting that they taste the same. It sure would mke it easier I would imagine.


----------



## iamsam

what a lovely idea - are you going to knit any?

sam



darowil said:


> Sugarsugar did you know that the Victorian Handknitters Guild are busy knitting 5000 poppies? They are not needed till April 2015 when they plan to fill Federation Square with them for the centenary of the landing at Gallipoli. Well maybe not fill it- but they will take up a lot of space.


----------



## Miss Pam

Poledra65 said:


> Sorry about the loss of your friend, or assuming friend.
> The pictures are beautiful.


Ditto.


----------



## iamsam

ours will be on Monday. I wonder if the veterans will be selling poppies in town - I just may drive in and see. the war to end all wars - think we never learn.

sam



ptofValerie said:


> That is wonderful to know. I've read quite a lot about Gallipoli. There is a book called 'Field of bones' that gives a full account of that campaign. Tomorrow (10th Nov) is Remembrance Sunday here, being the nearest in date to 11th Nov when in 1918, at the 11th hour of the 11th day of the 1th month, the Armistice was signed that marked the end of the First World War. If it is possible for others to contribute knitted poppies, I'd be happy to do that.


----------



## iamsam

healing energy to your mother - it is always good to know what is going on - the moon boot will help stabilize her leg and it should heal well.

sam



sugarsugar said:


> Wow! Another TP another week. Time is going by too fast. I need more time. LOL Thanks again Sam for having us at your table and sharing the recipes. I have caught up on here ( I think) unless I have missed something with the split of last weeks. But I think I have read all pages.
> I called mums doc surgery this morning (Sat) and the results are in.... stress fracture. :shock: Well at least we now know. I have to call again on Mond to speak to her doc, but as far as i know the treatment will be the moon boot anyway.
> Bedtime for me.. tired. (((((((((HUGS)))))))))) to everyone.


----------



## iamsam

you betcha - they better not hurt my boy - they will have me to contend with. lol

I don't know if it is a problem among rugby players but we are having quite the scandal over concussions in the nfl - for so many years they just let them play - now we have retired players - yet in the prime of life - losing their memory because of too many concussions. what were they thinking - evidently they weren't thinking. very sad.

sam



KateB said:


> That was why I rarely went to watch DS playing rugby. I could easily imagine myself running onto the pitch shouting, "Get off my boy!" and DS would have been so delighted at that. :roll: :lol:


----------



## iamsam

I meant to reply to that also - I would go with the grey also.

sam



KateB said:


> Bulldog - Sorry to hear that your DD is having more problems with her health, and you are right we never stop worrying about our kids, no matter what age they are. I hope things improve for her soon,and you need to slow down and take care of that back of yours!
> Personally I would go with the grey for the boot toppers for the black boots.


----------



## Patches39

Sorlenna said:


> If the dog is a greyhound, there's a beautiful coat pattern made just for that breed here: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/side-button-greyhound-sweater


Yes!!!!, that's peanut, will be making this one, I hope


----------



## Sorlenna

Patches39 said:


> Yes!!!!, that's peanut, will be making this one, I hope


You can! One stitch at a time gets you there. :thumbup:


----------



## pacer

I like the idea of grey boot toppers for those black boots as long as there is enough contrast from the boot to the topper.

Praying for those who are dealing with death, sickness, or other struggles. 
Glad to have Jynx on the mend. Praying for Charlotte and Marianne so that they can be well and join us once again.

Need to get up and get moving as I am too tired to just sit around. Would like to get laundry started so the boys will finish it. Did some dishes last night, but still have more and there is so much more needing to get done since I have not been home very much as of late.


----------



## iamsam

something like that I like buying just one also.

sam



darowil said:


> Me neither- I must admit to having trouble with what it could be. Jam to me is always sweet. But then I guess my jam is jelly. And my jelly is jello.
> 
> Sam talking of jelly saw peanut butter sundaes in the freezer section at Woolworths today. As I needed to buy a pack of 8 and I'm not always found of the flavour I didn't buy them. In fact I resisted all the icecreams.


----------



## iamsam

what a perfect cup of coffee and roll - looks very yummy.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a frosty Great Bend. The sky was lovely for a very few minutes today.
> 
> The grands are still sleeping which i unusual when they are altogether. the house is still quiet at 6:53am.
> 
> Morning coffee before the house gets crazy.


----------



## StellaK

angelam said:


> Poor guy. Have you heard anything further about his injuries?


He has a C-4 break in his neck. He has been able to slightly move his arms and wiggle one toe. If there is anything good about this, he was taken to a hospital which has an excellent reputation in Neurosurgery. His name again is, Boone Bartlome, and he is a junior in high school. Stella


----------



## iamsam

I'm with you joy - if they complain I will show them where the cleaning supplies are kept.

sam



jheiens said:


> much rather have you feeling well than whether you have a clean house. And the men especially will never notice!
> Hugs,
> JuneK


I've learned to tell nearly anyone who questions my housekeeping that they are certainly free to take it over if it bothers them so much. No one has volunteered for that duty yet .. . . nor for the cooking or laundry either!! LOL

Ohio Joy[/quote]


----------



## iamsam

were did you find the new finishing technique? somewhere I was reading about it and thought it sounded like fun.

sam



gottastch said:


> Hi all - I feel so out-of-touch. Lots of things getting in the way of my KTP time! Dear cousin continues to mend but over the course of everything she has gone through, she has lost 61 pounds and claims she is eating and doesn't know why this is happening. She went to the doctor yesterday so I hope to find out something from her soon. She says she is glad for the weight loss but eating like crazy and still losing isn't right; I agree.
> 
> The downstairs refrigerator went out...think I wrote about that before. We were just going to replace the upstairs refrigerator and bring the current upstairs refrigerator downstairs but after lots of searching on-line and visiting different stores, DH decided we should just "bite the bullet" and outfit the whole kitchen. Next spring, I will do the treatment that DS did to his cabinets and we will look for new cabinet hardware at that time. Then maybe in the fall of 2014 we will look into new counters. The formica is starting to come off around the edges and it looks pretty sad. Finally in 2015 we will redo upstairs flooring...that is the plan right now but as always, this is all subject to change...DH likes to say that we "go with the flow" - LOL!
> 
> I found out about another baby that needs a blanket...one of DS's friends. The baby is due December 6th so I am fast knitting a plain stockinette stitch 36" (or so) square and then am going to use a new technique I saw on You Tube to knit an edging and attach it right onto the blanket as I go...sounds very interesting to me...you know me...gotta try it
> 
> Now that appliances are on their way, the phone saga will be pushed to the back burner. It is now relegated to being off all the time and I just carry it around in case of emergency. I can get by that way until the contract is up next year. It's always something!
> 
> I've missed you all and hope to do a better job keeping up. Hope you all are well!!!


----------



## iamsam

beautiful pictures daralene - that first tree is gorgeous - I want some yarn with that variation of color. lol

sam



Angora1 said:


> DH is home today so I won't be on here much. On the way to get another sympathy card. Now people younger than me are passing away. I remember when I was the youngest in a group and it is strange to now, often be the oldest.
> 
> Hugs to all.
> 
> The tree I photographed before is almost bare, but this one is golden and glorious. It will feed the birds during winter and will have so many birds on it that they look like living leaves.
> 
> Branches on the magnolia that look like a Japanese painting to me.
> 
> Sunset, not in the west, but in the east.


----------



## Pup lover

Julie hope all goes well with your appt. and that it doesn't take long to fix your teeth.

Kathy glad to see you are ok just busy! Hope cousin gets results quick and that its nothing serious.

Angora not sure when your sunset picture is from, Friday evening we were out finishing shopping and the sunset was absolutely gorgeous, that same color reflecting on the clouds and me without camera or phone!! Sorry about your cousins wife, hope he doesn't feel guilty or blame himself.

Pacer you need to just rest at least part of your time off.

Meatloaf and cheesy twice baked for supper today. Already had pork roast out for tomorrow now debating how to make it :wink:


----------



## iamsam

that does sound good angelam - thanks for the recipe.

sam



angelam said:


> Here you are Julie - Spiced Carrot and Lentil Soup


----------



## iamsam

healing energy zooming his way.

sam



StellaK said:


> I now know the player's name who was injured in last night's football game. He is Boone Bartlome. As the ambulance left with him, all of the players knelt at center field to pray for him. He was blocking and they think he suffered a broken neck. StellaK


----------



## angelam

StellaK said:


> He has a C-4 break in his neck. He has been able to slightly move his arms and wiggle one toe. If there is anything good about this, he was taken to a hospital which has an excellent reputation in Neurosurgery. His name again is, Boone Bartlome, and he is a junior in high school. Stella


Oh dear - that's pretty high. The fact that he can move his arms and wiggle a toe are good signs, though early days yet. Prayers for him and his family. I have been thinking of him a lot today.


----------



## iamsam

I am so jealous karena - 85° - it is 60° here now but there is a really brisk wind - really really really windy - makes it feel much colder. it is sunny so that helps.

I thought the apple pie cookies sounded great too.

sam



Karena said:


> Sam
> Thanks. I am sending out the Apple Pie Cookie recipe. What a treat that makes.
> Wishing you bright and sunny weather for as long as possible.
> Got up to 85 here in CA. Not exactly inspiring baking yet.
> Karen


----------



## iamsam

it is sad and I hope he doesn't blame himself - but I was thinking - that is the way I want to go - no lingering, etc - just out like a light being turned off.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Thank you. It is my cousin's wife. She had a stroke about a month ago and was in speech therapy. She was going to go to the hunting camp with him but didn't feel well, but no indication it was serious and told him to go without her. His sister came over to take her grocery shopping and found her dead on the floor. At the time I heard my uncle was on his way up to the hunting camp to tell him, so he didn't even know she had died yet. The camp is up in Haliburton, Ont. and they live in Woodstock, Ont., so quite a distance. Sad he couldn't have been with her and I hope he doesn't blame himself for not being there.


----------



## Patches39

Sorlenna said:


> You can! One stitch at a time gets you there. :thumbup:


OK :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

mary - with all you do at work I am surprised you have the energy to do anything at home. I hope all the extra work end soon - it is a big wear and tear on the body.

sam



pacer said:


> I like the idea of grey boot toppers for those black boots as long as there is enough contrast from the boot to the topper.
> 
> Praying for those who are dealing with death, sickness, or other struggles.
> Glad to have Jynx on the mend. Praying for Charlotte and Marianne so that they can be well and join us once again.
> 
> Need to get up and get moving as I am too tired to just sit around. Would like to get laundry started so the boys will finish it. Did some dishes last night, but still have more and there is so much more needing to get done since I have not been home very much as of late.


----------



## iamsam

meatloaf sounds so good - Heidi doesn't like it - guess I will have to make one for myself. cold meatloaf sandwiches - yum.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Julie hope all goes well with your appt. and that it doesn't take long to fix your teeth.
> 
> Kathy glad to see you are ok just busy! Hope cousin gets results quick and that its nothing serious.
> 
> Angora not sure when your sunset picture is from, Friday evening we were out finishing shopping and the sunset was absolutely gorgeous, that same color reflecting on the clouds and me without camera or phone!! Sorry about your cousins wife, hope he doesn't feel guilty or blame himself.
> 
> Pacer you need to just rest at least part of your time off.
> 
> Meatloaf and cheesy twice baked for supper today. Already had pork roast out for tomorrow now debating how to make it :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Thank you Patches, June and Angelam.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> beautiful pictures daralene - that first tree is gorgeous - I want some yarn with that variation of color. lol
> 
> sam


It reminded me of your trees.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna Thanks re: cousin's wife.

Dawn Thanks and the sunset was last night, Fri. and it was literally gone by the time I finished taking the photo. My camera battery was dead so used the phone.


----------



## pacer

thewren said:


> mary - with all you do at work I am surprised you have the energy to do anything at home. I hope all the extra work end soon - it is a big wear and tear on the body.
> 
> sam


I got laundry started but not doing the dishes tonight. Looked through some patterns I have stored in the basement. Resting by reading posts on KP and KTP. Drinking diet Mt. Dew which I am not suppose to be intaking caffeine, but do so every once in a while with this crazy schedule. Won't last much longer tonight as my body will start having involuntary jerks and such. I already feel the tiredness in my body. I have been working out a few days a week at the gym so blood pressure is doing better. I still try to stay away from the caffeine most of the time still. I will attempt to work on a fairisle cowl before falling asleep tonight.

Your friend is going to love that afghan. What a thoughtful gift to make him. That will be appreciated and talked about for quite some time.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> it is sad and I hope he doesn't blame himself - but I was thinking - that is the way I want to go - no lingering, etc - just out like a light being turned off.
> 
> sam


Sam, that adds a whole different perspective to it and yes, better than being left a vegetable from another bad stroke and living a prisoner of one's body.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> can you buy instant potatoes in Australia - amazon probably has them.
> 
> sam


we have them here in NZ. so chances are they are available in Aussie.


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Julie hope all goes well with your appt. and that it doesn't take long to fix your teeth.
> 
> Kathy glad to see you are ok just busy! Hope cousin gets results quick and that its nothing serious.
> 
> Angora not sure when your sunset picture is from, Friday evening we were out finishing shopping and the sunset was absolutely gorgeous, that same color reflecting on the clouds and me without camera or phone!! Sorry about your cousins wife, hope he doesn't feel guilty or blame himself.
> 
> Pacer you need to just rest at least part of your time off.
> 
> Meatloaf and cheesy twice baked for supper today. Already had pork roast out for tomorrow now debating how to make it :wink:


The appointment is tomorrow! and yes, I too hope all goes well!


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> Thank you. It is my cousin's wife. She had a stroke about a month ago and was in speech therapy. She was going to go to the hunting camp with him but didn't feel well, but no indication it was serious and told him to go without her. His sister came over to take her grocery shopping and found her dead on the floor. At the time I heard my uncle was on his way up to the hunting camp to tell him, so he didn't even know she had died yet. The camp is up in Haliburton, Ont. and they live in Woodstock, Ont., so quite a distance. Sad he couldn't have been with her and I hope he doesn't blame himself for not being there.


That's so sad, I agree, there's no way he could have known she would pass and I'm sure she would not want him to blame himself. Prayers for he and your family.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Love the pictures, Angora, and sympathies on the loss of your relative. We were at a wake last night--DH's Mom's cousin, but she was more our contemporary than Mom's. Their kids and our kids went to H.S. together. She was diagnosed with Multiply Mylenoma at least 10 years ago and had several periods of remission, but all the treatments over the years had weakened her heart too much. She tried every treatment the Drs. could come up with and vowed to fight to the end and she did. She had friends come from all over the U.S. to the wake and funeral.

I love meatloaf and may plan to make that tomorrow..DH and I like it, but not DD--too bad for her; she'll have to be happy with the BBQ Beef from today. Like you, Sam, I love meatloaf sandwiches.

I got quite a bit done on the second Christmas stocking and like the way it's coming together. I decided on using a pale green as the background for the intarsia angel. Pale green was my MIL's favorite color and there was a skein of yarn in that color in the bag she left in the attic. I decided that if she were here to make another stocking, then she would have incorporated that color into the design...just keeping her as part of this process. I also completed a crocheted bell and it's blocking/drying over a small glass. I'm going start crocheting and knitting some autumn leaves to take down to our DD's for Thanksgiving. So I'll be taking a break from the knitting for a couple of days and probably won't be on here much for the next few weeks either.

Love and prayers to all.


----------



## NanaCaren

Finger foods for the grands, cookers will be later this evening. 

Very excited Sara-Mae got the job she was after. She starts Monday. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Finger foods for the grands, cookers will be later this evening.
> 
> Very excited Sara-Mae got the job she was after. She starts Monday. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Congratulations Sara!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How wonderful!!!
If DJ's smile were any bigger, she'd split in half.  She and Seth sure look like they are having a great time together. :thumbup: 
They all look like they are thoroughly enjoying their food though.  :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Well, David headed out at 3pm, said he's got to go to Peru on this trip along with everywhere else, I told him if he's going to Peru that I want some Peruvian Angora. lolol...Unfortunately he's only going to Peru, Il. Well, not unfortunately, if he goes to Peru Peru, I'd better be going too.


----------



## Gweniepooh

How terrible Angora. Prayers for you at your loss and prayers for comfort also for her DH.



Angora1 said:


> Thank you. It is my cousin's wife. She had a stroke about a month ago and was in speech therapy. She was going to go to the hunting camp with him but didn't feel well, but no indication it was serious and told him to go without her. His sister came over to take her grocery shopping and found her dead on the floor. At the time I heard my uncle was on his way up to the hunting camp to tell him, so he didn't even know she had died yet. The camp is up in Haliburton, Ont. and they live in Woodstock, Ont., so quite a distance. Sad he couldn't have been with her and I hope he doesn't blame himself for not being there.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Will lift Boone in prayer Stella. 


StellaK said:


> He has a C-4 break in his neck. He has been able to slightly move his arms and wiggle one toe. If there is anything good about this, he was taken to a hospital which has an excellent reputation in Neurosurgery. His name again is, Boone Bartlome, and he is a junior in high school. Stella


----------



## iamsam

very good news for sara-mae - she is lucky to find a job so quickly.

looks like the kids are enjoying the finger foods - your house must be warm - no shirts. lol

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Finger foods for the grands, cookers will be later this evening.
> 
> Very excited Sara-Mae got the job she was after. She starts Monday. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

there is also a peru, Indiana.

sam

Incorporated as a city in 1835, Peru is the county seat for Miami County. Situated on the banks of the Wabash River, Peru is a community that is rich in history.

Also know as "The Circus Capital of the World", Peru has been the home to seven of the world's major circuses for their winter headquarters, and still boasts an amateur circus performance that brings fans of all ages from all around the world!

In 1894, Peru became the first Indiana city to hold a street fair, and this tradition continues to this day with the Circus City Festival. Peru is also home to one of Indiana's largest parades, is the birthplace and burial place of Cole Porter, and has a nonprofit theatre group, the Ole Olsen.



Poledra65 said:


> Well, David headed out at 3pm, said he's got to go to Peru on this trip along with everywhere else, I told him if he's going to Peru that I want some Peruvian Angora. lolol...Unfortunately he's only going to Peru, Il. Well, not unfortunately, if he goes to Peru Peru, I'd better be going too.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Congratulations to Sara-Mae! Glad she got the job she wanted. Love the pictures of the grands attacking the finger foods. Nice table cloth too...very autumnal!



NanaCaren said:


> Finger foods for the grands, cookers will be later this evening.
> 
> Very excited Sara-Mae got the job she was after. She starts Monday. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Well, David headed out at 3pm, said he's got to go to Peru on this trip along with everywhere else, I told him if he's going to Peru that I want some Peruvian Angora. lolol...Unfortunately he's only going to Peru, Il. Well, not unfortunately, if he goes to Peru Peru, I'd better be going too.


I do that to Jamie we drive through Poland to take her home and past Russia, Norway ect.


----------



## iamsam

this was in my latest "women's health" newsletter - thought it sounded refreshing.

sam

frozen raspberry pie Servings
Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 220, Saturated Fat: 1g, Sodium: 165mg, Dietary Fiber: 4g, Total Fat: 7g, Carbs: 37g, Cholesterol: 4mg, Protein: 3g 
Carb Choices: 2.5 
Ingredients
	1 dash(es) cooking spray, to coat pie pan 
	33 piece(s) cookies, wafer(s), chocolate, (1 for garnish) 
	1/4 cup(s) sugar, powdered 
	2 tablespoon oil, canola 
	2 tablespoon milk, fat-free 
	1 tablespoon butter 
	3 cup(s) raspberries, frozen, (thawed), or fresh 
	2 tablespoon lemon juice 
	1/4 teaspoon salt 
	2 large egg white(s), at room temperature 
	1/2 cup(s) sugar, granulated 
	1/2 teaspoon cream of tartar 
	
	Preparation

Preheat oven to 350°F. Coat a 9-inch pie pan with cooking spray.

To prepare crust: 
1. Process 32 wafers, confectioners' sugar, oil, milk and butter in a food processor until finely ground.
2. Press the mixture into the bottom and up the sides of the prepared pan, creating an even, dense crust. Bake for 12 minutes. 
3. Cool on a wire rack to room temperature, about 1 hour, pressing any puffed parts of the crust back into the pan.

To prepare filling: 
1. Meanwhile, puree raspberries, lemon juice and salt in a blender or food processor until smooth. Strain through a fine-mesh sieve into a medium bowl, pressing with a rubber spatula to extract the juice; discard seeds.

2. Bring 1 inch of water to a slow simmer in a large saucepan. Combine egg whites, granulated sugar and cream of tartar in a 3-quart stainless-steel bowl. Beat with an electric mixer on medium speed until foamy.

3. Set the bowl over the simmering water and continue to beat on medium speed, moving the mixer around, until the mixture is glossy and thick, about 3 1/2 minutes. Increase the speed to high, and continue beating over the simmering water until very stiff and glossy, about 3 1/2 minutes more (the eggs will be at a safe temperature, 160°F, at this point).

4. Remove from the heat (be careful of the escaping steam) and continue beating on medium speed until room temperature, 3 to 5 minutes.

5. Fold the raspberry puree into the meringue until combined. Pour the raspberry filling into the pie crust; crumble the remaining chocolate wafer over the top. Place the pie on a level surface in your freezer and freeze until solid, at least 6 hours. To serve, let the pie stand at room temperature until softened slightly, about 10 minutes, before slicing

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/frozen-raspberry-pie.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_EverydayHealthWomensHealth_20131109


----------



## purl2diva

Raspberry pie sounds really great. My favorite berry.


----------



## Pup lover

Angora1 said:


> Sorlenna Thanks re: cousin's wife.
> 
> Dawn Thanks and the sunset was last night, Fri. and it was literally gone by the time I finished taking the photo. My camera battery was dead so used the phone.


Amazing to have the same colors so far apart on the same day. It was gone before we could get home and get camera, have to learn to carry it with me.


----------



## Pup lover

pacer said:


> I got laundry started but not doing the dishes tonight. Looked through some patterns I have stored in the basement. Resting by reading posts on KP and KTP. Drinking diet Mt. Dew which I am not suppose to be intaking caffeine, but do so every once in a while with this crazy schedule. Won't last much longer tonight as my body will start having involuntary jerks and such. I already feel the tiredness in my body. I have been working out a few days a week at the gym so blood pressure is doing better. I still try to stay away from the caffeine most of the time still. I will attempt to work on a fairisle cowl before falling asleep tonight.
> 
> Your friend is going to love that afghan. What a thoughtful gift to make him. That will be appreciated and talked about for quite some time.


Have you finished one with the smaller stitch count? Is it small enough? I thought about taking it 20 smaller instead of 10, thoughts?


----------



## Pup lover

NanaCaren said:


> Finger foods for the grands, cookers will be later this evening.
> 
> Very excited Sara-Mae got the job she was after. She starts Monday. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Congrats Sara Mae!! Snacks look yummy!!


----------



## Pup lover

Poledra65 said:


> Well, David headed out at 3pm, said he's got to go to Peru on this trip along with everywhere else, I told him if he's going to Peru that I want some Peruvian Angora. lolol...Unfortunately he's only going to Peru, Il. Well, not unfortunately, if he goes to Peru Peru, I'd better be going too.


He will be about an hour from me!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just caught up on the tea party. DD took me along with her boyfriend shopping at a new shopping center/mall that has just opened up in town. Has some new stores that haven't been in our area...Marshalls, Five Below; PetSmart....to name just a few. Closest ones of those have been about 45-50 miles away up until now. Anyway, walked around slowly, took breaks, had some good coffee...It was a nice treat to putz around with them. Both were quite pampering; kept making sure I wasn't overdoing and was comfortable. Didn't get much but will admit I've been so inspired by all the various coffee mugs that are posted here I did buy 4 "word" mugs; nice and big for the morning coffee!

The carrot and lentil soup sounds yummy; will copy that recipe for sure. Thanks for posting it! (CRAFT has hit and I can't remember right this moment who did that...please forgive me and accept my thanks for the recipe).

Sam also loved the plethora of recipes you provided at the beginning of this week's tea party. Something for everyone! You are for sure the host with the most; your efforts and kindness are appreciate.

By the way, anyone interested in making a square for the *KAP afghan please direct your questions to jheiens.* This is her "baby". The only thing I'm doing is periodically re-posting the guidelines and making sure any updates that need to be added to the guidelines. I do know she will be posting something tomorrow most likely about the squares so please look for her post. Thanks and a HUGE thanks to Ohio Joy (jheiens) for taking this on.

Peace to all.


----------



## Gweniepooh

mmmmmmm......sounds good Sam. Thanks


thewren said:


> this was in my latest "women's health" newsletter - thought it sounded refreshing.
> 
> sam
> 
> frozen raspberry pie Servings
> Nutritional Info (Per serving):
> Calories: 220, Saturated Fat: 1g, Sodium: 165mg, Dietary Fiber: 4g, Total Fat: 7g, Carbs: 37g, Cholesterol: 4mg, Protein: 3g
> Carb Choices: 2.5
> Ingredients
> 	1 dash(es) cooking spray, to coat pie pan
> 	33 piece(s) cookies, wafer(s), chocolate, (1 for garnish)
> 	1/4 cup(s) sugar, powdered
> 	2 tablespoon oil, canola
> 	2 tablespoon milk, fat-free
> 	1 tablespoon butter
> 	3 cup(s) raspberries, frozen, (thawed), or fresh
> 	2 tablespoon lemon juice
> 	1/4 teaspoon salt
> 	2 large egg white(s), at room temperature
> 	1/2 cup(s) sugar, granulated
> 	1/2 teaspoon cream of tartar
> 
> 	Preparation
> 
> Preheat oven to 350°F. Coat a 9-inch pie pan with cooking spray.
> 
> To prepare crust:
> 1. Process 32 wafers, confectioners' sugar, oil, milk and butter in a food processor until finely ground.
> 2. Press the mixture into the bottom and up the sides of the prepared pan, creating an even, dense crust. Bake for 12 minutes.
> 3. Cool on a wire rack to room temperature, about 1 hour, pressing any puffed parts of the crust back into the pan.
> 
> To prepare filling:
> 1. Meanwhile, puree raspberries, lemon juice and salt in a blender or food processor until smooth. Strain through a fine-mesh sieve into a medium bowl, pressing with a rubber spatula to extract the juice; discard seeds.
> 
> 2. Bring 1 inch of water to a slow simmer in a large saucepan. Combine egg whites, granulated sugar and cream of tartar in a 3-quart stainless-steel bowl. Beat with an electric mixer on medium speed until foamy.
> 
> 3. Set the bowl over the simmering water and continue to beat on medium speed, moving the mixer around, until the mixture is glossy and thick, about 3 1/2 minutes. Increase the speed to high, and continue beating over the simmering water until very stiff and glossy, about 3 1/2 minutes more (the eggs will be at a safe temperature, 160°F, at this point).
> 
> 4. Remove from the heat (be careful of the escaping steam) and continue beating on medium speed until room temperature, 3 to 5 minutes.
> 
> 5. Fold the raspberry puree into the meringue until combined. Pour the raspberry filling into the pie crust; crumble the remaining chocolate wafer over the top. Place the pie on a level surface in your freezer and freeze until solid, at least 6 hours. To serve, let the pie stand at room temperature until softened slightly, about 10 minutes, before slicing
> 
> http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/frozen-raspberry-pie.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_EverydayHealthWomensHealth_20131109


----------



## Aran

I just wanted to say hello.

We are finally off the overtime (for now) so it feels like I have a life again. I'm still busy, though.

Last weekend, I went to a retreat for the board of directors of TransOhio. It was great getting to know people better. We shared some of our stories with each other. One trans guy said that when he was a child, his mother enrolled him in Catholic school for a year, and he cried every single day he had to wear a skirt to school. His mom put him back in public school & he was able to wear his own clothing. I don't know why his story touched me so deeply, but it did. I just felt so sorry for the little boy that he knew himself to be being forced to wear a skirt every day.

I feel good about the group of people we have on our board. I just know that we're going to change the world in our own way.

My BIL got a new dog, a Chihuahua & Jack Russell terrier mix. She's a tiny little thing. My cat was growling at her even though the cat is bigger than the dog. Honestly, she could kick that little dog's butt if she wanted to, but she'd rather growl instead.

Today, I went to a Quaker committee meeting & took my knitting of course. I had to frog several rows because apparently, I don't know the pattern quite as well as I thought I did. I guess, I need more than 2 row repeats to have it all figured out. I fixed it, though one of my rows of the trinity stitch is a little screwed up. Oh well. At a support group meeting recently, one of the women told me that I needed to talk more & knit less. I looked at her sternly & said, "I knit so I don't yell & scream at people."


----------



## iamsam

great answer aran - some people just need put in their place once in a while.

glad you are not working quite as hard.

sam



Aran said:


> I just wanted to say hello.
> 
> We are finally off the overtime (for now) so it feels like I have a life again. I'm still busy, though.
> 
> Last weekend, I went to a retreat for the board of directors of TransOhio. It was great getting to know people better. We shared some of our stories with each other. One trans guy said that when he was a child, his mother enrolled him in Catholic school for a year, and he cried every single day he had to wear a skirt to school. His mom put him back in public school & he was able to wear his own clothing. I don't know why his story touched me so deeply, but it did. I just felt so sorry for the little boy that he knew himself to be being forced to wear a skirt every day.
> 
> I feel good about the group of people we have on our board. I just know that we're going to change the world in our own way.
> 
> My BIL got a new dog, a Chihuahua & Jack Russell terrier mix. She's a tiny little thing. My cat was growling at her even though the cat is bigger than the dog. Honestly, she could kick that little dog's butt if she wanted to, but she'd rather growl instead.
> 
> Today, I went to a Quaker committee meeting & took my knitting of course. I had to frog several rows because apparently, I don't know the pattern quite as well as I thought I did. I guess, I need more than 2 row repeats to have it all figured out. I fixed it, though one of my rows of the trinity stitch is a little screwed up. Oh well. At a support group meeting recently, one of the women told me that I needed to talk more & knit less. I looked at her sternly & said, "I knit so I don't yell & scream at people."


----------



## Gweniepooh

Glad you got some time back for yourself Aran. I have a chihuahua/jack russell mix also. He is a great dog! Very smart and loving. Also very protective for such a little guy!

uote=Aran]I just wanted to say hello.

We are finally off the overtime (for now) so it feels like I have a life again. I'm still busy, though.

Last weekend, I went to a retreat for the board of directors of TransOhio. It was great getting to know people better. We shared some of our stories with each other. One trans guy said that when he was a child, his mother enrolled him an Catholic school for a year, and he cried every single day he had to wear a skirt to school. His mom put him back in public school & he was able to wear his own clothing. I don't know why his story touched me so deeply, but it did. I just felt so sorry for the little boy that he knew himself to be being forced to wear a skirt every day.

I feel good about the group of people we have on our board. I just know that we're going to change the world in our own way.

My BIL got a new dog, a Chihuahua & Jack Russell terrier mix. She's a tiny little thing. My cat was growling at her even though the cat is bigger than the dog. Honestly, she could kick that little dog's butt if she wanted to, but she'd rather growl instead.

Today, I went to a Quaker committee meeting & took my knitting of course. I had to frog several rows because apparently, I don't know the pattern quite as well as I thought I did. I guess, I need more than 2 row repeats to have it all figured out. I fixed it, though one of my rows of the trinity stitch is a little screwed up. Oh well. At a support group meeting recently, one of the women told me that I needed to talk more & knit less. I looked at her sternly & said, "I knit so I don't yell & scream at people."[/quote]


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Finger foods for the grands, cookers will be later this evening.
> 
> Very excited Sara-Mae got the job she was after. She starts Monday. :thumbup: :thumbup:


What fun, you can see the joy, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> Finger foods for the grands, cookers will be later this evening.
> 
> Very excited Sara-Mae got the job she was after. She starts Monday. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Lovely grandchildren - looks like they all get on so well together and are enjoying themselves. Congratulations to Sara-Mae - that must be a huge relief.


----------



## Grandmapaula

thewren said:


> meatloaf sounds so good - Heidi doesn't like it - guess I will have to make one for myself. cold meatloaf sandwiches - yum.
> 
> sam


I'm with you, Sam - the best thing about meatloaf is the cold sandwiches the next couple of days. I just bought some ground beef - maybe meatloaf some night next week - YUM! Love. Paula


----------



## angelam

Aran said:


> I just wanted to say hello.
> 
> We are finally off the overtime (for now) so it feels like I have a life again. I'm still busy, though.
> 
> Last weekend, I went to a retreat for the board of directors of TransOhio. It was great getting to know people better. We shared some of our stories with each other. One trans guy said that when he was a child, his mother enrolled him in Catholic school for a year, and he cried every single day he had to wear a skirt to school. His mom put him back in public school & he was able to wear his own clothing. I don't know why his story touched me so deeply, but it did. I just felt so sorry for the little boy that he knew himself to be being forced to wear a skirt every day.
> 
> I feel good about the group of people we have on our board. I just know that we're going to change the world in our own way.
> 
> My BIL got a new dog, a Chihuahua & Jack Russell terrier mix. She's a tiny little thing. My cat was growling at her even though the cat is bigger than the dog. Honestly, she could kick that little dog's butt if she wanted to, but she'd rather growl instead.
> 
> Today, I went to a Quaker committee meeting & took my knitting of course. I had to frog several rows because apparently, I don't know the pattern quite as well as I thought I did. I guess, I need more than 2 row repeats to have it all figured out. I fixed it, though one of my rows of the trinity stitch is a little screwed up. Oh well. At a support group meeting recently, one of the women told me that I needed to talk more & knit less. I looked at her sternly & said, "I knit so I don't yell & scream at people."


Good to see you back Aran. Don't go overdoing the overtime - take some time for yourself.


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> Will lift Boone in prayer Stella.


Ditto


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> very good news for sara-mae - she is lucky to find a job so quickly.
> 
> looks like the kids are enjoying the finger foods - your house must be warm - no shirts. lol
> 
> sam


She is very excited to have gotten it. I am happy for her she is not to sit around and not work.

They cleaned up tonight, now to bake the cookies fro snacks.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Ditto!



Grandmapaula said:


> I'm with you, Sam - the best thing about meatloaf is the cold sandwiches the next couple of days. I just bought some ground beef - maybe meatloaf some night next week - YUM! Love. Paula


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Congratulations to Sara-Mae! Glad she got the job she wanted. Love the pictures of the grands attacking the finger foods. Nice table cloth too...very autumnal!


I will pass it on to her, she has gone out to rent a movie to celebrate. The grands are more excited tonight than last night., it is still early though. DJ, Nicholas and Seth spent most of the day outdoors playing. I think they were all starving. Thanks I got the table cloth for Elishia it is her favorite design.


----------



## darowil

Pup lover said:


> Darowil sounds like your migraines are fewer and not as bad? Hope I am correct on that.


Half right. Not as bad- but as frequent, but simply so much the norm now that I don't always mention them!


----------



## darowil

cmaliza said:


> Good morning, All....it's Saturday morning for us here in Chicago. I have yet to finish last week's TP...I left off before the split happened, so need to find my place and catch up. I have spent the last 2-3 days trying very hard to get started on the geometric pillow. It looked so simple in the catalog! Darowill, your help with the magic loop info was the key! Thanks yo SO much! Wish I knew how to send the fancy cards taht others do, but in your imagination build one as big and luscious and beautiful as you want! I send that to you!
> 
> DH is beginning to stir...and I am anxious to get back to knitting....I am so excited! I really have hopes of finishing this project! )
> Prayers and healing strength to all in need...happy birthday to All, no matter when born....Carol il/oh


Brilliant- glad it worked for you. It's such a useful technique.


----------



## cmaliza

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning froma grey and damp Surrey, but the trees from my bedroom window look amazing. Some ouf the trees have not turned colour yet as it has been so mild.
> 
> Sam ha e you every though of writing a recipe and health hints book? It would be a best seller for sure. :thumbup:
> 
> Sending healing, happy and peaceful hugs to everyone for the week end.
> 
> Saturday photos......


~~~Oh, Purple, your house & grounds look so lovely & comforting. I appreciate that you share it with us.....a dream house!
Thanks!
Carol il/oh


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Just caught up on the tea party. DD took me along with her boyfriend shopping at a new shopping center/mall that has just opened up in town. Has some new stores that haven't been in our area...Marshalls, Five Below; PetSmart....to name just a few. Closest ones of those have been about 45-50 miles away up until now. Anyway, walked around slowly, took breaks, had some good coffee...It was a nice treat to putz around with them. Both were quite pampering; kept making sure I wasn't overdoing and was comfortable. Didn't get much but will admit I've been so inspired by all the various coffee mugs that are posted here I did buy 4 "word" mugs; nice and big for the morning coffee!
> 
> The carrot and lentil soup sounds yummy; will copy that recipe for sure. Thanks for posting it! (CRAFT has hit and I can't remember right this moment who did that...please forgive me and accept my thanks for the recipe).
> 
> Sam also loved the plethora of recipes you provided at the beginning of this week's tea party. Something for everyone! You are for sure the host with the most; your efforts and kindness are appreciate.
> 
> By the way, anyone interested in making a square for the *KAP afghan please direct your questions to jheiens.* This is her "baby". The only thing I'm doing is periodically re-posting the guidelines and making sure any updates that need to be added to the guidelines. I do know she will be posting something tomorrow most likely about the squares so please look for her post. Thanks and a HUGE thanks to Ohio Joy (jheiens) for taking this on.
> 
> Peace to all.


Sounds like a great day! Glad you had fun.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> She is very excited to have gotten it. I am happy for her she is not to sit around and not work.
> 
> They cleaned up tonight, now to bake the cookies fro snacks.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I will pass it on to her, she has gone out to rent a movie to celebrate. The grands are more excited tonight than last night., it is still early though. DJ, Nicholas and Seth spent most of the day outdoors playing. I think they were all starving. Thanks I got the table cloth for Elishia it is her favorite design.


LOL!! They probably played themselves out, at least they should sleep good again.


----------



## Poledra65

Pup lover said:


> He will be about an hour from me!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: That's cool!


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> there is also a peru, Indiana.
> 
> sam
> 
> Incorporated as a city in 1835, Peru is the county seat for Miami County. Situated on the banks of the Wabash River, Peru is a community that is rich in history.
> 
> Also know as "The Circus Capital of the World", Peru has been the home to seven of the world's major circuses for their winter headquarters, and still boasts an amateur circus performance that brings fans of all ages from all around the world!
> 
> In 1894, Peru became the first Indiana city to hold a street fair, and this tradition continues to this day with the Circus City Festival. Peru is also home to one of Indiana's largest parades, is the birthplace and burial place of Cole Porter, and has a nonprofit theatre group, the Ole Olsen.


Wow, who knew! Great information, thank you. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I do that to Jamie we drive through Poland to take her home and past Russia, Norway ect.


LOL!! International travel without leaving the area. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

gottastch said:


> Hi all - I feel so out-of-touch. Lots of things getting in the way of my KTP time! Dear cousin continues to mend but over the course of everything she has gone through, she has lost 61 pounds and claims she is eating and doesn't know why this is happening. She went to the doctor yesterday so I hope to find out something from her soon. She says she is glad for the weight loss but eating like crazy and still losing isn't right; I agree.
> 
> The downstairs refrigerator went out...think I wrote about that before. We were just going to replace the upstairs refrigerator and bring the current upstairs refrigerator downstairs but after lots of searching on-line and visiting different stores, DH decided we should just "bite the bullet" and outfit the whole kitchen. Next spring, I will do the treatment that DS did to his cabinets and we will look for new cabinet hardware at that time. Then maybe in the fall of 2014 we will look into new counters. The formica is starting to come off around the edges and it looks pretty sad. Finally in 2015 we will redo upstairs flooring...that is the plan right now but as always, this is all subject to change...DH likes to say that we "go with the flow" - LOL!
> 
> I found out about another baby that needs a blanket...one of DS's friends. The baby is due December 6th so I am fast knitting a plain stockinette stitch 36" (or so) square and then am going to use a new technique I saw on You Tube to knit an edging and attach it right onto the blanket as I go...sounds very interesting to me...you know me...gotta try it
> 
> Now that appliances are on their way, the phone saga will be pushed to the back burner. It is now relegated to being off all the time and I just carry it around in case of emergency. I can get by that way until the contract is up next year. It's always something!
> 
> I've missed you all and hope to do a better job keeping up. Hope you all are well!!!


Definatelly needs following up that weight lose. Any unexplained weight loss needs tobe checked out.
Will be lovely if you manage to get a whole 'new' kitchen soonish.


----------



## Poledra65

Aran, so good to see you, glad your overtime is over for now, you can breath and enjoy yourself a bit. 
Sounds like you have been filling your time productively though. :thumbup: 
Great response to the lady. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

StellaK said:


> He has a C-4 break in his neck. He has been able to slightly move his arms and wiggle one toe. If there is anything good about this, he was taken to a hospital which has an excellent reputation in Neurosurgery. His name again is, Boone Bartlome, and he is a junior in high school. Stella


I'll definitely be praying for Boone that he has a full recovery. He has a long life to look forward to....and pray he won't be handicapped.
Junek


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> DH is home today so I won't be on here much. On the way to get another sympathy card. Now people younger than me are passing away. I remember when I was the youngest in a group and it is strange to now, often be the oldest.
> 
> Hugs to all.
> 
> The tree I photographed before is almost bare, but this one is golden and glorious. It will feed the birds during winter and will have so many birds on it that they look like living leaves.
> 
> Branches on the magnolia that look like a Japanese painting to me.
> 
> Sunset, not in the west, but in the east.


What beutiful colours in these photos


----------



## darowil

angelam said:


> Here you are Julie - Spiced Carrot and Lentil Soup
> 
> 2 tsp cumin seeds
> pinch chilli flakes
> 2 tbsp olive oil
> 600g carrots - washed and coarsely grated (no need to peel)
> 140g split red lentils
> 1litre hot vegetable stock (from a cube is fine)
> 125ml milk
> 
> Heat a large saucepan and dry fry the cumin seeds and chilli flakes for about 1 minute, or until they start to jump around the pan and release their aromas. Scoop out about half the seeds with a spoon and set aside. Add the oil, carrots, lentils, stock and milk to the pan and bring to the boil. Simmer for about 15 mins until the lentils have swollen and softened.
> 
> Whizz the soup with a stick blender or in a food processor until smooth (or leave it chunky if you prefer). Season to taste and finish with a dollop of yogurt and a sprinkling of the reserved toasted spices. Serve with warmed naan bread.
> 
> This is so quick and easy. I find it not overly spicy and you could always add in more spices if that is your taste. I also found grating the carrots a real chore (although a bit of finger always adds to the flavour) so I now only chop them up since they're going to blitzed anyway. Enjoy!


That looks good thanks.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> it is sad and I hope he doesn't blame himself - but I was thinking - that is the way I want to go - no lingering, etc - just out like a light being turned off.
> 
> sam


And, me, too,Sam. One of my neighbors died a couple of years ago. She lived alone and she was supposed to go shopping with her daughter. When she couldn't be reached by phone for a few hours, her daughter got in touch with another neighbor who had a key to her apartment. She'd evidently died that morning after eating her morning breakfast cereal. She was sitting in her recliner still in her night clothes. 
A quiet death is the way I hope I go.
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree

Adorable kids -- and that is great news for Sara-Mae and her family. I love finger food meals!!



NanaCaren said:


> Finger foods for the grands, cookers will be later this evening.
> 
> Very excited Sara-Mae got the job she was after. She starts Monday. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> Sam, that adds a whole different perspective to it and yes, better than being left a vegetable from another bad stroke and living a prisoner of one's body.


What's even worse is to be completely bedridden and be in your right mind. My cousin who has just turned 60, has been in a nursing home for 2 years. And most of the time is flat on her back...she has cancer in her spine and had had it for some time before the dr's found it. It's too painful for her to even have the bed in a sitting position for more than a few minutes at a time. I don't know how she manages to be so cheerful. But her faith is very strong and I'm sure that's what makes a difference.
JuneK


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> can you buy instant potatoes in Australia - amazon probably has them.
> 
> sam


We used them as kids- haven't had them for decades probably. David would hate them I think. I didn't actually mind them- they didn't really taste like potato but I liked the odd taste they had. Maybe I should hget some this week while David is away and try them again. Theya re still available as I see them in the shops from time to time.


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> Love the pictures, Angora, and sympathies on the loss of your relative. We were at a wake last night--DH's Mom's cousin, but she was more our contemporary than Mom's. Their kids and our kids went to H.S. together. She was diagnosed with Multiply Mylenoma at least 10 years ago and had several periods of remission, but all the treatments over the years had weakened her heart too much. She tried every treatment the Drs. could come up with and vowed to fight to the end and she did. She had friends come from all over the U.S. to the wake and funeral.
> 
> I love meatloaf and may plan to make that tomorrow..DH and I like it, but not DD--too bad for her; she'll have to be happy with the BBQ Beef from today. Like you, Sam, I love meatloaf sandwiches.
> 
> I got quite a bit done on the second Christmas stocking and like the way it's coming together. I decided on using a pale green as the background for the intarsia angel. Pale green was my MIL's favorite color and there was a skein of yarn in that color in the bag she left in the attic. I decided that if she were here to make another stocking, then she would have incorporated that color into the design...just keeping her as part of this process. I also completed a crocheted bell and it's blocking/drying over a small glass. I'm going start crocheting and knitting some autumn leaves to take down to our DD's for Thanksgiving. So I'll be taking a break from the knitting for a couple of days and probably won't be on here much for the next few weeks either.
> 
> Love and prayers to all.


You will be missed but hope you have a wonderful time.
JuneK


----------



## pacer

NanaCaren...Congrats to Sara Mae on her new job. What a relief that is for her. If the kids are baking the cookies I don't think there will be any to put up for another day. Warm cookies and milk sounds like an awesome treat. So glad that you have so many members of the family to spoil this weekend.

Prayers for the young football player and his serious injuries. 

Puplover...I haven't tried messing with the pattern yet. I actually am thinking about tinkering with that pattern and creating a totally different design to do on it. Might introduce it at KAP next year if I get it developed. I need to get past the end of 2013 for my work schedule and knitting schedule before I will be able to have the time to work it up. I will keep you posted on changes to try as I hope you would do likewise if you mess around with the pattern. I hope work is going well for you.

Julie...Best wishes with the doctor's appt. this week. 

Sam...I love meatloaf as well. Just haven't taken the time to make one as of late, but keep thinking about doing it. Time seems to be at a premium for me right now so have to prioritize what gets done with my free time.

Aran...so good to see you on here this week. Glad that you are getting a break at work. A normal week of 40 hours will seem like a vacation to you after all that overtime.

Angora...Sorry to hear of your loss. 

Poledra....Maybe DH will surprise you with some yarn from his trip even if he doesn't go to Peru, Peru. Enjoy your time in the craft room.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> what a lovely idea - are you going to knit any?
> 
> sam


I'll wait and see if we do them over here.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Finger foods for the grands, cookers will be later this evening.
> 
> Very excited Sara-Mae got the job she was after. She starts Monday. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Quite the table full of happy eaters!!! So glad Sara-Mae got the job....fantastic that it was so quick!
Junek


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> you betcha - they better not hurt my boy - they will have me to contend with. lol
> 
> I don't know if it is a problem among rugby players but we are having quite the scandal over concussions in the nfl - for so many years they just let them play - now we have retired players - yet in the prime of life - losing their memory because of too many concussions. what were they thinking - evidently they weren't thinking. very sad.
> 
> sam


Same here is our footy- players who are concussed are not allowed back on the ground for the rest of the game.


----------



## jknappva

In 1894, Peru became the first Indiana city to hold a street fair, and this tradition continues to this day with the Circus City Festival. Peru is also home to one of Indiana's largest parades, is the birthplace and burial place of Cole Porter, and has a nonprofit theatre group, the Ole Olsen.[/quote]

Thanks for the mini-history lesson,Sam. That's interesting.
JuneK


----------



## pacer

darowil said:


> Same here is our footy- players who are concussed are not allowed back on the ground for the rest of the game.


They have gone to that rule here in the US as well. My friend's son suffered two concussions in high school football and it has impacted how his brain functions now. He just graduated from college this past spring, but he had some serious struggles until he found out what was causing him to struggle to learn. Now he is a teacher and I hope that he will be able to make a difference in the lives of other young people.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good to see you on here, Aran. I can only imagine your trans guy friend's horror at having to wear a skirt uniform every day. I don't think anyone liked them except maybe the Moms who didn't have to worry about purchasing a separate wardrobe. And, how horrible that it's still obviously painful even in his adult years. Oh, I wish there was a magic wand to wave so that all past hurts could be cleared away.

Glad to hear you have some more personal time ... loved your response to the lady at the Quaker meeting; but having sharp sticks could be dangerous!



thewren said:


> great answer aran - some people just need put in their place once in a while.
> 
> glad you are not working quite as hard.
> 
> sam


----------



## jknappva

.

Today, I went to a Quaker committee meeting & took my knitting of course. I had to frog several rows because apparently, I don't know the pattern quite as well as I thought I did. I guess, I need more than 2 row repeats to have it all figured out. I fixed it, though one of my rows of the trinity stitch is a little screwed up. Oh well. At a support group meeting recently, one of the women told me that I needed to talk more & knit less. I looked at her sternly & said, "I knit so I don't yell & scream at people."[/quote]

Your cat knows that's going to be one of those yappy little dogs!!! As someone on here has as her byline...I knit so I won't kill people paraphrased.
You sure stay busy. I'm glad you had time to stop in and catch us up on your life.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Glad you got some time back for yourself Aran. I have a chihuahua/jack russell mix also. He is a great dog! Very smart and loving. Also very protective for such a little guy!
> 
> OOPS, Gwenie..sorry, no reflection on your beloved fur-baby!
> JuneK


----------



## Poledra65

Watching Dirty Dancing and knitting away. I saw an interview with Patrick Swayze once and he said that Jennifer Gray didn't know how to dance before filming started so in essence he really was teaching her to dance while they were filming.


----------



## jheiens

Lurker 2 said:


> A special Hello Tim!
> Take care Dear! Have you been feeding the many? Have a wonderful Saturday! Hugs!


Hope you enjoy the Service later and the opportunity to be with friends, Julie.

Have not been ''feeding the many'' as you put it for a while now, but we do expect to be about 20 or so for Thanksgiving dinner. There are a number of Susan's (Tim's mom) students/work crews who don't have family nearby who will be with us for the holiday meal. We will be so many that we will go to the Church and use that facility for dining and fellowship. Each family will contribute to the meal and for the first time in many years, we will number more than just the immediate family. Neither Susan nor I could think of these struggling folks being unable to enjoy the holiday ''feast'' as Tim calls every gathering when there are many dishes and people to share in them.

I have spent the last 2 days working on a square for the KAP afghan for next Fall. Finally frogged it very close to the end when I measured and discovered that the lovely double seed stitch pattern was self-stretching to a larger size than necessary. Much too big to meet the requirements!! I will seek another stitch pattern and start again tomorrow. Must finish preparing to lead Bible study tomorrow before morning services.

Much love to you, Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree

I believe he taught at his Mom's dance studio so was probably used to being the one to show partners how to dance. I am amazed each week watching Dancing with the Stars and seeing how much their dancing improves.



Poledra65 said:


> Watching Dirty Dancing and knitting away. I saw an interview with Patrick Swayze once and he said that Jennifer Gray didn't know how to dance before filming started so in essence he really was teaching her to dance while they were filming.


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> I believe he taught at his Mom's dance studio so was probably used to being the one to show partners how to dance. I am amazed each week watching Dancing with the Stars and seeing how much their dancing improves.


Yes, and his wife was also one of him moms' students also. 
I know it takes a lot of practice and training to get that good, when I was young I wanted to be a dancer. Unfortunately living in the middle of Alaska was not really conducive to that back then. My dream was always to dance with Gene Kelly.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Finger foods for the grands, cookers will be later this evening.
> 
> Very excited Sara-Mae got the job she was after. She starts Monday. :thumbup: :thumbup:


How great for Sara-Mae.
Grands look so happy- or is the food?


----------



## Spider

Hello all, made the lefsa and it tasted so good, froze 20 pieces so we have a start for Thanksgiving. 
So sorry the kitty isn't home yet.
Kathy, congrats on the new appl. It seems like when one goes they all end up going.
I am so tired tonight, couldn't sleep last night and was up walking around around until two. 
So sorry to hear about your relative Angora and I have been thinking about the football player all day. Hugs to all.


----------



## Spider

Congrats to Sara Mae on the new job, and what a hungry looking group.


----------



## jheiens

Caren, best wishes to Sara Mae on the new position. Hope she enjoys it for many seasons.

Ohio Joy


----------



## AZ Sticks

Patches39 said:


> Hey girl, :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Hi sweetie!


----------



## Gweniepooh

None take either...LOL...Mario (my furbaby) can be yappy at times but not too bad. Usually I think of chihuahuas being that way but my chihuahua is not yappy unless alerting us that someone is at the door then fortuantely shuts up. (His siblings that belong to an acquaintanc are horrible about being yappy non stop.) Mario the mix will bark a bit longer UNLESS he knows you. He hated my oldest DDs boyfriend and wouldhave to be put in another room. Funny but the boyfriend turned out to be quite a cad; dog had a good sense about him I believe. Same dog LOVES youngest DD's boyfriend and will bark "hello" then stop and just wag his tail.


jknappva said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you got some time back for yourself Aran. I have a chihuahua/jack russell mix also. He is a great dog! Very smart and loving. Also very protective for such a little guy!
> 
> OOPS, Gwenie..sorry, no reflection on your beloved fur-baby!
> JuneK
Click to expand...


----------



## StellaK

darowil said:


> Same here is our footy- players who are concussed are not allowed back on the ground for the rest of the game.


At my grandson's high school, which is a Catholic High School, they have equipment in the training room to scan them. They are not allowed back on the field for three weeks. My grandson has had a concussion this year and he has been frustrated at not being able to play football as much he likes. Stella


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! They probably played themselves out, at least they should sleep good again.


I sure hope they sleep good again tonight. They were all out watching their dads dig out the lid for the septic. Of all the days for it to fail and a holiday weekend at that. humph of all the luck at least it is not under snow this time.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hope the dads were able to fix the septic issue. We ended up without water for awhile this afternoon too. Fortunately for us the city public utilities had to fix the problem so we were not having to pay anything. A main water line broke right in front of our house. Dodged a bullet there for sure.



NanaCaren said:


> I sure hope they sleep good again tonight. They were all out watching their dads dig out the lid for the septic. Of all the days for it to fail and a holiday weekend at that. humph of all the luck at least it is not under snow this time.


----------



## sassafras123

So happy for SaraMae.
Aran, love your response at Quaker meeting.
Tucked in bed with good books. Stopped by library after acupuncture. Ven stopped and got us hit and sour soup for lunch.
Incidentally acupuncturist put needle in my ear which took tooth pain away!


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! International travel without leaving the area. :thumbup:


Yes it neat I will try to get a sign of all the places. Denmark is just down the road from me.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Hope the dads were able to fix the septic issue. We ended up without water for awhile this afternoon too. Fortunately for us the city public utilities had to fix the problem so we were not having to pay anything. A main water line broke right in front of our house. Dodged a bullet there for sure.


They are still working on it trying to do a quick fix for the night. I will have to call someone in the morning and hope fro the best.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> I sure hope they sleep good again tonight. They were all out watching their dads dig out the lid for the septic. Of all the days for it to fail and a holiday weekend at that. humph of all the luck at least it is not under snow this time.


Sounds an exciting way for the kids to spend their time-or where they assisting as well?
But a non-operating septic is never good, let alone with at least 12 in the house! So are they able to deal with themsleves or do you need topaz someone extra high rates to come and fix it? (topaz was meant to be top rates but thought it was rather an appropriate mistake so left it in). And now I see the answer to the question.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> None take either...LOL...Mario (my furbaby) can be yappy at times but not too bad. Usually I think of chihuahuas being that way but my chihuahua is not yappy unless alerting us that someone is at the door then fortuantely shuts up. (His siblings that belong to an acquaintanc are horrible about being yappy non stop.) Mario the mix will bark a bit longer UNLESS he knows you. He hated my oldest DDs boyfriend and wouldhave to be put in another room. Funny but the boyfriend turned out to be quite a cad; dog had a good sense about him I believe. Same dog LOVES youngest DD's boyfriend and will bark "hello" then stop and just wag his tail.


Dogs and small children are the best judges of character I think.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I sure hope they sleep good again tonight. They were all out watching their dads dig out the lid for the septic. Of all the days for it to fail and a holiday weekend at that. humph of all the luck at least it is not under snow this time.


Ewe! I sure hope they are able to get it fixed or at least a patch job to get you through til someone can be called to fix it. That should ensure a fairly good nights sleep, for their dads at least.  
Yes, no snow is a very good thing.


----------



## Poledra65

sassafras123 said:


> So happy for SaraMae.
> Aran, love your response at Quaker meeting.
> Tucked in bed with good books. Stopped by library after acupuncture. Ven stopped and got us hit and sour soup for lunch.
> Incidentally acupuncturist put needle in my ear which took tooth pain away!


How great, it's amazing the things a good acupuncturist can do. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

florida and texas are maybe fifteen and twenty minutes away.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Yes it neat I will try to get a sign of all the places. Denmark is just down the road from me.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> Adorable kids -- and that is great news for Sara-Mae and her family. I love finger food meals!!


Thank you they are well behaved too almost always. It is a good paying job with benefits so a double plus. Finger foods are the best when there are a lot of people together, makes things easier for all.


----------



## nittergma

Sam, I love the recipes!!!! They sound so good an worth making. Your stories about hickory and survivor kitty crack me up! They remind me alot of our dogs who compete for their own floor space.
I've got my dahlias dug up and on the porch they made a lot of flowers this year a d a lot of rhisimes to divide. I'm not sure where I'll put them next year. 
I'll keep reading for a while to catch up. Nittergma


----------



## Poledra65

Okay, what am I watching now? "She looks to pure to be pink".


----------



## Spider

Now the adds are popping up for septic pumping. To funny.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I feel for your situation...having lived on a farm most of my growing up years, I remember the issues with the power, water well, and septic system. I hope you get yours fixed without too much hassle or expense.

I think the worst experience was on the day of the farm sale (about 3 months after Dad died, Mom sold off all the farm equipment and animals). It was in January and everything had frozen over and there were no working toilets or running water in the house. We had over 500 people come by the farm that day for the auction and thank heavens the auctioneer was a good friend and he called in porta-potties and fair ground food vendors. I'm sure the Health Commission wouldn't have been happy with them serving food without any washing facilities, but they made it work. My one brother, who's a comedian anyway, took it upon himself to do a mock demonstration for the farm ladies who had gathered in the house on how to use the buckets situated in the bathrooms...we have it on tape and it's quite hilarious -- he was a senior in H.S. at the time and it was definitely comic relief for all we were going through.

I hope you all make it through this without incident.



darowil said:


> Sounds an exciting way for the kids to spend their time-or where they assisting as well?
> But a non-operating septic is never good, let alone with at least 12 in the house! So are they able to deal with themsleves or do you need topaz someone extra high rates to come and fix it? (topaz was meant to be top rates but thought it was rather an appropriate mistake so left it in). And now I see the answer to the question.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I do finger foods for me because it's how I like to eat--I like having "do it yourself" meals too where I just set out everything for them to build their own stuffed baked potato, tacos, fajitas, nachos, loaded French fries, etc. That's great news on the job for Sara..do I remember correctly that she once worked there before? If so, just a little advice from a former Benefits Manager; have her ask for service credit for her former employment time. It may make a difference in the way vacation, pension, 401(k) are handled.



NanaCaren said:


> Thank you they are well behaved too almost always. It is a good paying job with benefits so a double plus. Finger foods are the best when there are a lot of people together, makes things easier for all.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> florida and texas are maybe fifteen and twenty minutes away.
> 
> sam


I love it. We are also about an hour from Mexico. 
The rest of the sweets are just about finished baking photos will be posted shortly.


----------



## Pup lover

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, what am I watching now? "She looks to pure to be pink".


Grease


----------



## NanaCaren

Sweets from tonight. They must have been good as they are all gone.


----------



## Poledra65

Pup lover said:


> Grease


 :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: And Grease 2 is on next.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Sweets from tonight. They must have been good as they are all gone.


All gone? I guess they were, they didn't last long did they? :shock: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

I agree.



Poledra65 said:


> Dogs and small children are the best judges of character I think.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> very good news for sara-mae - she is lucky to find a job so quickly.
> 
> looks like the kids are enjoying the finger foods - your house must be warm - no shirts. lol
> 
> sam


ditto


----------



## Grandmapaula

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, what am I watching now? "She looks to pure to be pink".


"Grease" - Love Rizzo!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Just caught up on the tea party. DD took me along with her boyfriend shopping at a new shopping center/mall that has just opened up in town. Has some new stores that haven't been in our area...Marshalls, Five Below; PetSmart....to name just a few. Closest ones of those have been about 45-50 miles away up until now. Anyway, walked around slowly, took breaks, had some good coffee...It was a nice treat to putz around with them. Both were quite pampering; kept making sure I wasn't overdoing and was comfortable. Didn't get much but will admit I've been so inspired by all the various coffee mugs that are posted here I did buy 4 "word" mugs; nice and big for the morning coffee!
> 
> The carrot and lentil soup sounds yummy; will copy that recipe for sure. Thanks for posting it! (CRAFT has hit and I can't remember right this moment who did that...please forgive me and accept my thanks for the recipe).
> 
> Sam also loved the plethora of recipes you provided at the beginning of this week's tea party. Something for everyone! You are for sure the host with the most; your efforts and kindness are appreciate.
> 
> By the way, anyone interested in making a square for the *KAP afghan please direct your questions to jheiens.* This is her "baby". The only thing I'm doing is periodically re-posting the guidelines and making sure any updates that need to be added to the guidelines. I do know she will be posting something tomorrow most likely about the squares so please look for her post. Thanks and a HUGE thanks to Ohio Joy (jheiens) for taking this on.
> 
> Peace to all.


the carrot and lentil soup is from angelam!


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> All gone? I guess they were, they didn't last long did they? :shock: :lol: :thumbup:


The cookies and biscuits didn't last long at all. Elishia and I will make more tomorrow morning.


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer
...
Julie...Best wishes with the doctor's appt. this week.

[/quote]

Thank you!


----------



## Poledra65

Grandmapaula said:


> "Grease" - Love Rizzo!!!


Yah, isn't she great!! I hope they never do a remake, I don't think anyone would be as good as Stockard Channing as Rizzo. Or any of the others for that matter, have to love Olivia Newton John and John Travolta.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> The cookies and biscuits didn't last long at all. Elishia and I will make more tomorrow morning.


 :thumbup: And I see Seth got his requested Jammie Dodgers. :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Hope you enjoy the Service later and the opportunity to be with friends, Julie.
> 
> Have not been ''feeding the many'' as you put it for a while now, but we do expect to be about 20 or so for Thanksgiving dinner. There are a number of Susan's (Tim's mom) students/work crews who don't have family nearby who will be with us for the holiday meal. We will be so many that we will go to the Church and use that facility for dining and fellowship. Each family will contribute to the meal and for the first time in many years, we will number more than just the immediate family. Neither Susan nor I could think of these struggling folks being unable to enjoy the holiday ''feast'' as Tim calls every gathering when there are many dishes and people to share in them.
> 
> I have spent the last 2 days working on a square for the KAP afghan for next Fall. Finally frogged it very close to the end when I measured and discovered that the lovely double seed stitch pattern was self-stretching to a larger size than necessary. Much too big to meet the requirements!! I will seek another stitch pattern and start again tomorrow. Must finish preparing to lead Bible study tomorrow before morning services.
> 
> Much love to you, Joy


I just got home long enough to let Ringo out, and sit down to check on KTP. Church was good! I enjoy the uplift and the social time too.
It can be a bit exasperating when things stretch - this can be where crochet has an advantage!
It sounds as if it will be a very genuine Thanksgiving this year! It is such a good thing to share with those less fortunate. 
I must stop and take my meds.!
Hugs and love!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I just got home long enough to let Ringo out, and sit down to check on KTP. Church was good! I enjoy the uplift and the social time too.
> It can be a bit exasperating when things stretch - this can be where crochet has an advantage!
> It sounds as if it will be a very genuine Thanksgiving this year! It is such a good thing to share with those less fortunate.
> I must stop and take my meds.!
> Hugs and love!


So glad you had a good day at church. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: And I see Seth got his requested Jammie Dodgers. :lol:


Oh yes he always does as they are a favorite of another too. :-D :-D

Well heading off to bed now race starts in a few hours and i want o be up for it.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> So glad you had a good day at church. :thumbup:


It is definitely the high point of each week, now I spend so much time on my own!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Oh yes he always does as they are a favorite of another too. :-D :-D
> 
> Well heading off to bed now race starts in a few hours and i want o be up for it.


 :thumbup: Sweet dreams!! ;-)


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> It is definitely the high point of each week, now I spend so much time on my own!


It is important that you have church and friends that you can go out to spend time with as it's not good to be by yourself all the time. Although Ringo is good company, not quite the same.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> It is important that you have church and friends that you can go out to spend time with as it's not good to be by yourself all the time. Although Ringo is good company, not quite the same.


He does his best! He now kisses me when I come home, he is so delighted to see me, he does try conversation, usually when I am on the phone to someone! But I understand exactly what you are saying! I plan on going to spend some time with Ripeka soon, my friend from the Island of Rarotonga (in the Cook Islands Group)


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> He does his best! He now kisses me when I come home, he is so delighted to see me, he does try conversation, usually when I am on the phone to someone! But I understand exactly what you are saying! I plan on going to spend some time with Ripeka soon, my friend from the Island of Rarotonga (in the Cook Islands Group)


LOL!! Silly Ringo. Mocha sat on Davids' lap all day, he never usually sits ON David, usually right beside him. I guess he knew that D was going to head out on the road this afternoon and was trying to hold him down. lol...
That will be a nice visit. :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Sweets from tonight. They must have been good as they are all gone.


yummy, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Poledra65 said:


> So glad you had a good day at church. :thumbup:


ditto :-D


----------



## Patches39

will say night night, will be getting up early, need to sleep, having trouble sleeping lately, pray all have a good tomorrow, fill with joy and love and healing, laced with peace.


----------



## Poledra65

Patches39 said:


> will say night night, will be getting up early, need to sleep, having trouble sleeping lately, pray all have a good tomorrow, fill with joy and love and healing, laced with peace.


Good night, hope you are able to sleep.


----------



## iamsam

me too - sleepy - see you in the morning.

sam


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'm going to call it a night too. Have knitted so much my fingers are sore. Hope everyone rests well. 
Peace & Hugs


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! Silly Ringo. Mocha sat on Davids' lap all day, he never usually sits ON David, usually right beside him. I guess he knew that D was going to head out on the road this afternoon and was trying to hold him down. lol...
> That will be a nice visit. :thumbup:


I am looking forward to seeing her- unfortunately Ringo must stay home because she has a dog hair allergy (quite badly).


----------



## DaylilyDawn

I have been busy knitting my daughter-in-law's slouchy hat she want for Christmas. So Far it is looking good but I have a question about blocking . How do you block a slouchy hat?


----------



## sugarsugar

Patches39 said:


> Betty, praying for you and your DD, you send out love and believe me it is sent right back to you in double. :-D take care Sis. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Ditto.... Take care


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> we have them here in NZ. so chances are they are available in Aussie.


Yep :thumbup: We have Deb Instant potato. However I dont like it very much. :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> How terrible Angora. Prayers for you at your loss and prayers for comfort also for her DH.


From me also, sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> very good news for sara-mae - she is lucky to find a job so quickly.
> 
> looks like the kids are enjoying the finger foods - your house must be warm - no shirts. lol
> 
> sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from a very wet Great Bend. It rained quite hard for a while, has stopped now. 

Thought I'd get coffee posted before the race starts.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Yep :thumbup: We have Deb Instant potato. However I dont like it very much. :roll:


I remember trying some ages ago, was not awfully impressed, either!


----------



## sugarsugar

Poledra65 said:


> Yah, isn't she great!! I hope they never do a remake, I don't think anyone would be as good as Stockard Channing as Rizzo. Or any of the others for that matter, have to love Olivia Newton John and John Travolta.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. The sky is clear blue, but the temperature dropped quite a lot last night down to just abouve freezing.

I am already 21 pages behind. So I will just say hi to everyone and healing hugs to those who need them.

Thanks Caren for the coffee.

Today is our Rememberance Sunday with a big ceremony at the Cenotaph in London. Special thoughs to everyone who has lost a family member in a war. Mr Ps great uncle died at the Battle of the Somme in WW1 and my uncle died on the Burma Railway while a POW in WW2.

Photos for Rememberance Sunday.......


----------



## darowil

Jordan tonight. Had 4 days in Jordan after a while in Egypt. What a pleasant relief after Egypt. Felt that the Egyptians were all out to take what they could and extremely aggressively. By far the worst I have experienced anywhere.
So to get to Jordan where the people seemed to be interested in others was great. Felt that though they were wanting to sell things they were honest with it. ANd only after a reasonable price. Mind you some of this may have simply been in contrast to the Egyptians. I would love to return to Jordn, but no desire to return to Egypt.
Probably my favourite place in Jordan was Petra. The city was stunning how they had dug it all out of the rock. But what really stunned me was the wonderful colours in the rocks.
Maryanne and I laughed at yourselves in one 'building' we went into. It had a collection of ancient lamps whewich Maryanne was drolling over. In the meantime I wondered into the next room- and started drolling over the wonderful colours int he walls! It summed up what we liked best about Petra. 
This mug is from Petra and shows some of the buildings. My photos from JOrdan are on a PC that no longer works properly- I need to see if I can get them off it. Otherwise I would show you a couple of the stunning colours.
http://whc.unesco.org/en/list/326 this link has quite a lot of phots (not even the ones with the numerous colours show them to there best advantage but give some idea). To see the photos you need to click on the thumnails under the main photo and then they come up easily.


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> Sweets from tonight. They must have been good as they are all gone.


They do look good. Making me drool and I've only just had my breakfast!


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The sky is clear blue, but the temperature dropped quite a lot last night down to just abouve freezing.
> 
> I am already 21 pages behind. So I will just say hi to everyone and healing hugs to those who need them.
> 
> Thanks Caren for the coffee.
> 
> Today is our Rememberance Sunday with a big ceremony at the Cenotaph in London. Special thoughs to everyone who has lost a family member in a war. Mr Ps great uncle died at the Battle of the Somme in WW1 and my uncle died on the Burma Railway while a POW in WW2.
> 
> Photos for Rememberance Sunday.......


Morning Purple. Isn't it beautiful this morning - so nice to see the sun and such a blue sky. Enjoy your Sunday x


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very wet Great Bend. It rained quite hard for a while, has stopped now.
> 
> Thought I'd get coffee posted before the race starts.


Morning Caren. Thanks for the pictures. I specially like the second cup as tea is my morning tipple. Gave up drinking coffee many years ago when I started getting migraines. Doesn't stop me appreciating all the lovely cups of coffee you post here though!


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very wet Great Bend. It rained quite hard for a while, has stopped now.
> 
> Thought I'd get coffee posted before the race starts.


Good day all, up and have my coffee, not a good sleep night, but hoping for a nice day. Pray everyone have a joyful and happy day/night.


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The sky is clear blue, but the temperature dropped quite a lot last night down to just abouve freezing.
> 
> I am already 21 pages behind. So I will just say hi to everyone and healing hugs to those who need them.
> 
> Thanks Caren for the coffee.
> 
> Today is our Rememberance Sunday with a big ceremony at the Cenotaph in London. Special thoughs to everyone who has lost a family member in a war. Mr Ps great uncle died at the Battle of the Somme in WW1 and my uncle died on the Burma Railway while a POW in WW2.
> 
> Photos for Rememberance Sunday.......


I too remember my uncle, beautiful garden to have coffee and remember.


----------



## Patches39

darowil said:


> Jordan tonight. Had 4 days in Jordan after a while in Egypt. What a pleasant relief after Egypt. Felt that the Egyptians were all out to take what they could and extremely aggressively. By far the worst I have experienced anywhere.
> So to get to Jordan where the people seemed to be interested in others was great. Felt that though they were wanting to sell things they were honest with it. ANd only after a reasonable price. Mind you some of this may have simply been in contrast to the Egyptians. I would love to return to Jordn, but no desire to return to Egypt.
> Probably my favourite place in Jordan was Petra. The city was stunning how they had dug it all out of the rock. But what really stunned me was the wonderful colours in the rocks.
> Maryanne and I laughed at yourselves in one 'building' we went into. It had a collection of ancient lamps whewich Maryanne was drolling over. In the meantime I wondered into the next room- and started drolling over the wonderful colours int he walls! It summed up what we liked best about Petra.
> This mug is from Petra and shows some of the buildings. My photos from JOrdan are on a PC that no longer works properly- I need to see if I can get them off it. Otherwise I would show you a couple of the stunning colours.
> http://whc.unesco.org/en/list/326 this link has quite a lot of phots (not even the ones with the numerous colours show them to there best advantage but give some idea). To see the photos you need to click on the thumnails under the main photo and then they come up easily.


Nice cups, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## flyty1n

DaylilyDawn said:


> I have been busy knitting my daughter-in-law's slouchy hat she want for Christmas. So Far it is looking good but I have a question about blocking . How do you block a slouchy hat?


I moisten it as usual and put it over a large dinner plate to dry. You can also put it over a rolled up towel that you placed so as to hold the edges out. But, I find the dinner plate works just fine.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Thank you so much for all the care about my cousin's wife passing. Sadly, I won't get to go to the funeral, but it will simplify life as I was needed here and would have to make special arrangements for what I was supposed to be doing. They have made it immediate family only. I do understand completely after thinking about it. When it is such a shock like this it must be so difficult to deal with and even caring people may make it hard. Perhaps a small ceremony with only his sister and her family there will make it easier to grieve. I think it would have been good for him though to have my Aunt Mill there with him, but she won't be going. Her words of wisdom and love would be helpful I know. If he lets her know when and where the funeral is she will go. This would be her third funeral in a month and she told me they always seem to come in threes and she thought the third one would be hers, to which I replied I don't know how I could imagine life without her in my life, but I suppose I will have to face it. The way she is going though, she may attend mine.

Purple...Thanks again for a view from England and how special, your own personal view. I loved the view from your bedroom window too. :thumbup: 

Caren...Morning and pretty cuppa'.

Darowil...How interesting and a nice way to start my day. I couldn't help but see yarn colors in all the rock walls. Beautiful.

I'm starting from the end and working my way forward. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Morning to all my friends here and around the world.


----------



## angelam

darowil said:


> Jordan tonight. Had 4 days in Jordan after a while in Egypt. What a pleasant relief after Egypt. Felt that the Egyptians were all out to take what they could and extremely aggressively. By far the worst I have experienced anywhere.
> So to get to Jordan where the people seemed to be interested in others was great. Felt that though they were wanting to sell things they were honest with it. ANd only after a reasonable price. Mind you some of this may have simply been in contrast to the Egyptians. I would love to return to Jordn, but no desire to return to Egypt.
> Probably my favourite place in Jordan was Petra. The city was stunning how they had dug it all out of the rock. But what really stunned me was the wonderful colours in the rocks.
> Maryanne and I laughed at yourselves in one 'building' we went into. It had a collection of ancient lamps whewich Maryanne was drolling over. In the meantime I wondered into the next room- and started drolling over the wonderful colours int he walls! It summed up what we liked best about Petra.
> This mug is from Petra and shows some of the buildings. My photos from JOrdan are on a PC that no longer works properly- I need to see if I can get them off it. Otherwise I would show you a couple of the stunning colours.
> http://whc.unesco.org/en/list/326 this link has quite a lot of phots (not even the ones with the numerous colours show them to there best advantage but give some idea). To see the photos you need to click on the thumnails under the main photo and then they come up easily.


Thank you for the lovely pictures. My DD lived in Egypt (Cairo) for five years so I spent many holidays there and got to know the country pretty well. I've never made it to Jordan (yet). I feel so sorry for what the Egyptians are going through at the moment and hope they can get their politics sorted before even more damage is done. Have you read a book called Playing Cards in Cairo? Not a brilliant literary work but it gives a good picture of the way women in Egypt live.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I thought the shop was in Ireland but it is in the States and having knitting retreats in Ireland. Aaaaaah, dreaming about how wonderful it would be.http://www.ballycastleknits.com/index.htm


----------



## Cashmeregma

angelam said:


> Thank you for the lovely pictures. My DD lived in Egypt (Cairo) for five years so I spent many holidays there and got to know the country pretty well. I've never made it to Jordan (yet). I feel so sorry for what the Egyptians are going through at the moment and hope they can get their politics sorted before even more damage is done. Have you read a book called Playing Cards in Cairo? Not a brilliant literary work but it gives a good picture of the way women in Egypt live.


What an experience that must have been for your daughter. I almost got to go there but then the killing of tourists started the year we were considering it and so never went. :roll: I can't complain, truly, since I got to see so much in my travels, but I love Egyptian history about the pyramids and dynasties, so it would have meant a lot to see.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Caren...Sorry about the septic problems. That is no fun at all and with a house full. Congratulations on SaraMae's job. :thumbup: 

Sassafrass...So glad the tooth pain was stopped. Rather amazing.

Aran...And were you yelling when you said the knitting keeps you from yelling? :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: I have trouble knitting and talking too. But then I probably can't walk and chew gum at the same time.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> I do finger foods for me because it's how I like to eat--I like having "do it yourself" meals too where I just set out everything for them to build their own stuffed baked potato, tacos, fajitas, nachos, loaded French fries, etc. That's great news on the job for Sara..do I remember correctly that she once worked there before? If so, just a little advice from a former Benefits Manager; have her ask for service credit for her former employment time. It may make a difference in the way vacation, pension, 401(k) are handled.


Rookie, that is great advice. DH did that when we moved back to the States and made a huge difference.

That was sad having to sell the farm and everything after the loss of your father, but I love the story of how your brother handled everything with such humor. Sounds like a special family!!
;-)


----------



## KateB

pacer said:


> They have gone to that rule here in the US as well. My friend's son suffered two concussions in high school football and it has impacted how his brain functions now. He just graduated from college this past spring, but he had some serious struggles until he found out what was causing him to struggle to learn. Now he is a teacher and I hope that he will be able to make a difference in the lives of other young people.


DH says they have just newly changed the rules about concussion in rugby, it used to be that you weren't allowed to play again for 2 weeks after the concussion, but now the medics at the game decide if it was a concussion and how long the player should be out of the game.


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> florida and texas are maybe fifteen and twenty minutes away.
> 
> sam


Moscow is about an hour and a half from me!


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> Sweets from tonight. They must have been good as they are all gone.


They look lovely, especially your Jammie Dodgers!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> DH says they have just newly changed the rules about concussion in rugby, it used to be that you weren't allowed to play again for 2 weeks after the concussion, but now the medics at the game decide if it was a concussion and how long the player should be out of the game.


I understood they have also changed how they do the 'scrum' so that it is less dangerous. But we have so many players here that end up injured, and having spare parts surgery, I think maybe they get high on the pain. Don't understand the 'sportsmanship' of being tackled by some of our heavyweight Pacific Island and Maori players- it is no wonder necks etc., get broken- minor injuries that are a give away are obviously broken noses and 'cauliflower' ears. I am so glad your boy survived his injury.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> I remember trying some ages ago, was not awfully impressed, either!


The frozen potato we get over here is good, especially for using as a topping on a pie as you don't have to defrost it first, but the powdered stuff is horrible. The adverts on TV for Smash (powdered potato) used to feature sort of insect-like robots and they were really funny.


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> I thought the shop was in Ireland but it is in the States and having knitting retreats in Ireland. Aaaaaah, dreaming about how wonderful it would be.http://www.ballycastleknits.com/index.htm


OMG!!! That is one cute kitty.


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> Caren...Sorry about the septic problems. That is no fun at all and with a house full. Congratulations on SaraMae's job. :thumbup:
> 
> Sassafrass...So glad the tooth pain was stopped. Rather amazing.
> 
> Aran...And were you yelling when you said the knitting keeps you from yelling? :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: I have trouble knitting and talking too. But then I probably can't walk and chew gum at the same time.


Ditto


----------



## KateB

Angora1 said:


> Caren...Sorry about the septic problems. That is no fun at all and with a house full. Congratulations on SaraMae's job. :thumbup:
> 
> Sassafrass...So glad the tooth pain was stopped. Rather amazing.
> 
> Aran...And were you yelling when you said the knitting keeps you from yelling? :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: I have trouble knitting and talking too. But then I probably can't walk and chew gum at the same time.


Your last comment reminded me of something the owner of our dog's sire said. This dog had a real wiggle when he walked and she said he walked 'as though his a*** was chewing gum!'


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> Your last comment reminded me of something the owner of our dog's sire said. This dog had a real wiggle when he walked and she said he walked 'as though his a*** was chewing gum!'


He must have knocked you off your feet when he said that.


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, and his wife was also one of him moms' students also.
> I know it takes a lot of practice and training to get that good, when I was young I wanted to be a dancer. Unfortunately living in the middle of Alaska was not really conducive to that back then. My dream was always to dance with Gene Kelly.


Everyone always talks about Fred Astaire. So far as I'm concerned, Gene Kelly was much better than Astaire.
Anyone see the old movie that James Cagney was in and danced...he was fantastic. Cannot remember the name of the movie but that was the only one I can remember him dancing in. He was always in gangster movies and maybe a couple of westerns.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> None take either...LOL...Mario (my furbaby) can be yappy at times but not too bad. Usually I think of chihuahuas being that way but my chihuahua is not yappy unless alerting us that someone is at the door then fortuantely shuts up. (His siblings that belong to an acquaintanc are horrible about being yappy non stop.) Mario the mix will bark a bit longer UNLESS he knows you. He hated my oldest DDs boyfriend and wouldhave to be put in another room. Funny but the boyfriend turned out to be quite a cad; dog had a good sense about him I believe. Same dog LOVES youngest DD's boyfriend and will bark "hello" then stop and just wag his tail.


I shouldn't have included all small dogs in one group. I should know each dog has its own personality. And the boyfriends just prove dogs have a sixth sense about people that sometimes we don't have!
JuneK


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> I understood they have also changed how they do the 'scrum' so that it is less dangerous. But we have so many players here that end up injured, and having spare parts surgery, I think maybe they get high on the pain. Don't understand the 'sportsmanship' of being tackled by some of our heavyweight Pacific Island and Maori players- it is no wonder necks etc., get broken- minor injuries that are a give away are obviously broken noses and 'cauliflower' ears. I am so glad your boy survived his injury.


Surprisingly broken necks are more common in the players who do not make up the scrum, and my DS wasn't in the scrum. His was just a freak accident -he was actually tackling another player and DS's chin hit the opponent's knee. He was very lucky that there was medical attention there immediately and an ambulance was called, but he got very tired of people telling him how lucky he had been and used to reply, " If I'd been that lucky it wouldn't have happened!" He was also on the verge of giving up the sport due to work commitments and his age (almost 29 then) so stopping playing didn't devastate him the way it would have done 10 years earlier.


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Hope the dads were able to fix the septic issue. We ended up without water for awhile this afternoon too. Fortunately for us the city public utilities had to fix the problem so we were not having to pay anything. A main water line broke right in front of our house. Dodged a bullet there for sure.


Gwen, if you talk with Marianne before her surgery (I believe it's tomorrow?) please tell her she's constantly in my prayers for a quick and painless recovery.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

sassafras123 said:


> So happy for SaraMae.
> Aran, love your response at Quaker meeting.
> Tucked in bed with good books. Stopped by library after acupuncture. Ven stopped and got us hit and sour soup for lunch.
> Incidentally acupuncturist put needle in my ear which took tooth pain away!


Who knew?? But wonderful news.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> florida and texas are maybe fifteen and twenty minutes away.
> 
> sam


And we have Richmond, California, Surry, Isle of Wight, Windsor, Scotland, Gloucester, Portsmouth, Norfolk and Suffolk, to name just a few within one day's drive....can you tell our early settlers here in Virginia were from Great Britain!
LOL!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> The frozen potato we get over here is good, especially for using as a topping on a pie as you don't have to defrost it first, but the powdered stuff is horrible. The adverts on TV for Smash (powdered potato) used to feature sort of insect-like robots and they were really funny.


We have some excellent but pricey frozen potato balls etc., which I have tried and like, but in the days when it was the two of us- and the budget was not so tight!


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Sweets from tonight. They must have been good as they are all gone.


I'm not surprised....they look delicious!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> Gwen, if you talk with Marianne before her surgery (I believe it's tomorrow?) please tell her she's constantly in my prayers for a quick and painless recovery.
> Junek


Ditto


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The sky is clear blue, but the temperature dropped quite a lot last night down to just abouve freezing.
> 
> I am already 21 pages behind. So I will just say hi to everyone and healing hugs to those who need them.
> 
> Thanks Caren for the coffee.
> 
> Today is our Rememberance Sunday with a big ceremony at the Cenotaph in London. Special thoughs to everyone who has lost a family member in a war. Mr Ps great uncle died at the Battle of the Somme in WW1 and my uncle died on the Burma Railway while a POW in WW2.
> 
> Photos for Rememberance Sunday.......


Lovely, sunny garden photos. Our Veterans' Day is Mon. My family was fortunate. I had a paternal uncle in WWI and a maternal uncle in WWII. Both came home safely although the uncle in WWII was a p.o.w. who successfully escaped. I didn't even know my other uncle was in WWI until about 10 yrs ago when I received a photo of him in uniform. That side of my family wasn't very close, to say the least, not like my mother's side.
JuneK


----------



## Southern Gal

thewren said:


> meatloaf sounds so good - Heidi doesn't like it - guess I will have to make one for myself. cold meatloaf sandwiches - yum.
> 
> sam


oh i second that, love love love cold meatloaf sammies, with mustard. i make mine now in a muffin pan, that way, they cook faster, and i don't have to cut it. i also send some to my cousin, none of her bunch likes mloaf and she like me loves it and esp. the cold sammies. hmmmmmm we haven't had one in a while either.


----------



## jknappva

Probably my favourite place in Jordan was Petra. The city was stunning how they had dug it all out of the rock. But what really stunned me was the wonderful colours in the rocks.
Maryanne and I laughed at yourselves in one 'building' we went into. It had a collection of ancient lamps whewich Maryanne was drolling over. In the meantime I wondered into the next room- and started drolling over the wonderful colours int he walls! It summed up what we liked best about Petra. 
This mug is from Petra and shows some of the buildings. My photos from JOrdan are on a PC that no longer works properly- I need to see if I can get them off it. Otherwise I would show you a couple of the stunning colours.
http://whc.unesco.org/en/list/326 this link has quite a lot of phots (not even the ones with the numerous colours show them to there best advantage but give some idea). To see the photos you need to click on the thumnails under the main photo and then they come up easily.[/quote]

I think Petra must be the most wonderful place to visit...I've seen pictures of it and the Indiana JOnes movie, 
"The Last Crusade" was partly filmed there. It's amazing the colors of the rocks and I can't imagine how they made such beautiful buildings out of the rocks!
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> So sorry to hear this. My son broke his neck 3 years ago playing rugby, and after an operation to put a plate onto his spine, he has made a full recovery. I hope this boy makes a full recovery too.


How awful Kate. I can't imagine what it was like for all of you and how easily it could have ended up with him dead or paralyzed. So glad he made a full recovery. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I must have missed some pages doing my catch-ups. Glad I saw a reference that made me look for it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> Gwen, if you talk with Marianne before her surgery (I believe it's tomorrow?) please tell her she's constantly in my prayers for a quick and painless recovery.
> Junek


Marianne's surgery is Tuesday. ;-)


----------



## jknappva

Probably my favourite place in Jordan was Petra. The city was stunning how they had dug it all out of the rock. But what really stunned me was the wonderful colours in the rocks.
Maryanne and I laughed at yourselves in one 'building' we went into. It had a collection of ancient lamps whewich Maryanne was drolling over. In the meantime I wondered into the next room- and started drolling over the wonderful colours int he walls! It summed up what we liked best about Petra. 
This mug is from Petra and shows some of the buildings. My photos from JOrdan are on a PC that no longer works properly- I need to see if I can get them off it. Otherwise I would show you a couple of the stunning colours.
http://whc.unesco.org/en/list/326 this link has quite a lot of phots (not even the ones with the numerous colours show them to there best advantage but give some idea). To see the photos you need to click on the thumnails under the main photo and then they come up easily.[/quote]

The photos and movies I've seen of Petra are stunning. It's hard to imagine all the colors in the rocks and the work that went into turning rock into such fantastic buildings. The last part of the Indiana Jones movie, "The Last Crusade" was filmed in Petra.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Purple...Thanks again for a view from England and how special, your own personal view. I loved the view from your bedroom window too. :thumbup:

Caren...Morning and pretty cuppa'.

Darowil...How interesting and a nice way to start my day. I couldn't help but see yarn colors in all the rock walls. Beautiful.

I'm starting from the end and working my way forward. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Morning to all my friends here and around the world.[/quote]

My prayers are with the husband and family for comfort.
Good morning. How are you this morning?
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> I thought the shop was in Ireland but it is in the States and having knitting retreats in Ireland. Aaaaaah, dreaming about how wonderful it would be.http://www.ballycastleknits.com/index.htm


OH, how cute! But if my daughter and I tried to get our fur-babies in sweaters, we'd lose most of our skin!!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> Caren...Sorry about the septic problems. That is no fun at all and with a house full. Congratulations on SaraMae's job. :thumbup:
> 
> Sassafrass...So glad the tooth pain was stopped. Rather amazing.
> 
> Aran...And were you yelling when you said the knitting keeps you from yelling? :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: I have trouble knitting and talking too. But then I probably can't walk and chew gum at the same time.


Some days, I think I have trouble SITTING and talking!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> Marianne's surgery is Tuesday. ;-)


Same holds true...just a day later! Time for more prayers!
JuneK


----------



## KateB

Angora1 said:


> He must have knocked you off your feet when he said that.


It was a woman who said it!! (Re the comment about our dog's sire)


----------



## RookieRetiree

http://nls.interweave.com/t/[email protected]&i=ZnplWp_YsigWwp.rax&ai=ZnplWp_YsigWwp.rax&h=Fzu&t=&v=%23

Angora...I believe this is the author and designer that you had the chance to meet...this looks like a very interesting class, but it will have to be marked for a later time for me.


----------



## Cashmeregma

ScottishLass posted an amazing photo and caption on KP.
Beautiful
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-213984-1.html


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> http://nls.interweave.com/t/[email protected]&i=ZnplWp_YsigWwp.rax&ai=ZnplWp_YsigWwp.rax&h=Fzu&t=&v=%23
> 
> Angora...I believe this is the author and designer that you had the chance to meet...this looks like a very interesting class, but it will have to be marked for a later time for me.


Yes, I just got that too. It is her. I was wondering if it is a video where we can see and hear her??


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> It was a woman who said it!! (Re the comment about our dog's sire)


Now I'm really laughing. Didn't expect it to be a woman.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> Same holds true...just a day later! Time for more prayers!
> JuneK


Agreed! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> Some days, I think I have trouble SITTING and talking!
> JuneK


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon, still beautifully sunny here in Surrey. 

June, I thought Gene Kelly was a great dancer and so was James Cagney too. I used to watch those old films with my dad.

I've been out taking some more photos......


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The sky is clear blue, but the temperature dropped quite a lot last night down to just abouve freezing.
> 
> I am already 21 pages behind. So I will just say hi to everyone and healing hugs to those who need them.
> 
> Thanks Caren for the coffee.
> 
> Today is our Rememberance Sunday with a big ceremony at the Cenotaph in London. Special thoughs to everyone who has lost a family member in a war. Mr Ps great uncle died at the Battle of the Somme in WW1 and my uncle died on the Burma Railway while a POW in WW2.
> 
> Photos for Rememberance Sunday.......


Good morning, still a nice 2.7c/ 37f this morning. A bit overcast here.

You are most welcome, I am working on my third cup this morning. 

Happy Remembrance Sunday, enjoy your day. 
Love your photos as always they are lovely.


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon, still beautifully sunny here in Surrey.
> 
> June, I thought Gene Kelly was a great dancer and so was James Cagney too. I used to watch those old films with my dad.
> 
> I've been out taking some more photos......


Your finished leaves were well worth waiting for. That wrap is just beautiful and of course had to have purple in it! Well done you - there are many hours work in that I'm sure.


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> I remember trying some ages ago, was not awfully impressed, either!


But if the instant potatoes are cooked in something, it will likely be a different experience; I've made potato bread with them and it was quite good.

Darowil, if you have someone available who knows how to take a hard drive out of a computer, you might be able to put it into another and read it (if that was not the trouble with the one that no longer works properly). I have done that a time or two over the years. Then I transferred the files I wanted to an external drive.

Daralene, I chuckled when I saw the kitten in the sweater, as last night, Merlin was on my lap (trying to get on my knitting), and I told him I'd make him a cat sweater if he wanted one...as if he would wear one and doesn't have a massive winter coat already! He actually looked a lot like that one when he was a kitten, lo these many years ago. 

Blessings on Remembrance Sunday to all observing. Tomorrow is Veteran's Day here.


----------



## Sorlenna

KateB said:


> Moscow is about an hour and a half from me!


There's a Mexico in Missouri, too. My daddy goes there for trap shooting.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Purple, love your leaves so much. Beautiful for sure. Amazing how you edged it and had the leaves come out just right to finish. Mmmmmm, so lovely. :thumbup: And, the color is GREAT too.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> But if the instant potatoes are cooked in something, it will likely be a different experience; I've made potato bread with them and it was quite good.
> 
> Darowil, if you have someone available who knows how to take a hard drive out of a computer, you might be able to put it into another and read it (if that was not the trouble with the one that no longer works properly). I have done that a time or two over the years. Then I transferred the files I wanted to an external drive.
> 
> Daralene, I chuckled when I saw the kitten in the sweater, as last night, Merlin was on my lap (trying to get on my knitting), and I told him I'd make him a cat sweater if he wanted one...as if he would wear one and doesn't have a massive winter coat already! He actually looked a lot like that one when he was a kitten, lo these many years ago.
> 
> Blessings on Remembrance Sunday to all observing. Tomorrow is Veteran's Day here.


Sounds like our timing was perfect! Hope Merlin isn't too lonely. Hard to imagine a cat putting up with a coat as June said. LOL


----------



## Sorlenna

Caren, I hope your septic issue are resolved--don't these things always seem to happen at the worst possible times?

Aran, good to see you back and glad work is settling down a bit. I totally understand your remarks about knitting--I saw a thread yesterday where someone asked what does knitting/crocheting mean to you in one word, and someone said, "Sanity." Yup!


----------



## Sorlenna

Angora1 said:


> Sounds like our timing was perfect! Hope Merlin isn't too lonely. Hard to imagine a cat putting up with a coat as June said. LOL


Yes, I'd likely lose an eye in the process of trying to dress him up. LOL

He's still got his other brother (the litter mate, and they have been together their entire lives--can't imagine what will happen if one of them should go...)--Yuckl is our third. And no, still no word.

PurpleFi, lovely leaves on a lovely lady!

I finished up the second dog sweater last night, and no I'm wondering if I should put some yellow around the sleeves--have a little of yarn left. What do you all think?


----------



## sassafras123

June love your response to Angora that some days you have trouble sitting and talking. Me too.
Angora, so sorry for your loss. Prayers are with you.
PurpleFi, love the leaf wrap.


----------



## RookieRetiree

It appears to be an interactive training session where you would be able to type in questions for her as the training progresses. $20 for a 90 minute class is a very good price and I'm sure she's worth every penny. I just am not going to be able to put anything presented into practice very soon and know that if I don't use it, I'll lose it. I hope that it becomes an archived "static" training for those of us who can't do it this time around.



Angora1 said:


> Yes, I just got that too. It is her. I was wondering if it is a video where we can see and hear her??


----------



## Pup lover

Angora1 said:


> ScottishLass posted an amazing photo and caption on KP.
> Beautiful
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-213984-1.html


What a wonderful mentality!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Very lovely....has the appearance of entrelac!!



PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon, still beautifully sunny here in Surrey.
> 
> June, I thought Gene Kelly was a great dancer and so was James Cagney too. I used to watch those old films with my dad.
> 
> I've been out taking some more photos......


----------



## Pup lover

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon, still beautifully sunny here in Surrey.
> 
> June, I thought Gene Kelly was a great dancer and so was James Cagney too. I used to watch those old films with my dad.
> 
> I've been out taking some more photos......


Lovely garden photos as always! The wrap of leaves is gorgeous!!! You have been getting lots of knitting done. Beautiful job!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Blessings and thanks to all of our war veterans and those who gave up their lives for the rest of us. I have/had several uncles who were in WWII and they all came home as did my FIL. I have a brother who was part of the Viet Nam/Cambodia/Laos conflicts and thankfully, he made it back too! I pray for those families whose loved ones did not come home.


----------



## Pup lover

Sorlenna said:


> But if the instant potatoes are cooked in something, it will likely be a different experience; I've made potato bread with them and it was quite good.
> 
> I make chicken dish with boneless skinkess breasts, potatoe flskes (has to be flakes not buds) the powdered parmesean and garlic salt that is very yummy. We dont eat them much as potatoes unless really on short time.


----------



## Pup lover

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, I'd likely lose an eye in the process of trying to dress him up. LOL
> 
> He's still got his other brother (the litter mate, and they have been together their entire lives--can't imagine what will happen if one of them should go...)--Yuckl is our third. And no, still no word.
> 
> PurpleFi, lovely leaves on a lovely lady!
> 
> I finished up the second dog sweater last night, and no I'm wondering if I should put some yellow around the sleeves--have a little of yarn left. What do you all think?


Yellow on sleeves would look nice IMHO.


----------



## Sorlenna

Pup lover said:


> Yellow on sleeves would look nice IMHO.


I'm thinking so, too, but I've sent it off to the doggies' mama to ask her what she'd prefer.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon, still beautifully sunny here in Surrey.
> 
> June, I thought Gene Kelly was a great dancer and so was James Cagney too. I used to watch those old films with my dad.
> 
> I've been out taking some more photos......


Love, love, love the leaves!

My dad was more into Charlie Chaplin, Laurel and Hardy, etc., so those are the one's I remember seeing with him! But dad did play the bag pipes too- I have early memories of dancing with kilted relatives, so small I was usually hugged up to a chest!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> But if the instant potatoes are cooked in something, it will likely be a different experience; I've made potato bread with them and it was quite good.
> 
> Darowil, if you have someone available who knows how to take a hard drive out of a computer, you might be able to put it into another and read it (if that was not the trouble with the one that no longer works properly). I have done that a time or two over the years. Then I transferred the files I wanted to an external drive.
> 
> Daralene, I chuckled when I saw the kitten in the sweater, as last night, Merlin was on my lap (trying to get on my knitting), and I told him I'd make him a cat sweater if he wanted one...as if he would wear one and doesn't have a massive winter coat already! He actually looked a lot like that one when he was a kitten, lo these many years ago.
> 
> Blessings on Remembrance Sunday to all observing. Tomorrow is Veteran's Day here.


But no sign, yet of the missing Yuckl?


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> There's a Mexico in Missouri, too. My daddy goes there for trap shooting.


I think Kate means Moscow, Russia!


----------



## Gweniepooh

What a creative way to block! Thank you for posting that technique.



flyty1n said:


> I moisten it as usual and put it over a large dinner plate to dry. You can also put it over a rolled up towel that you placed so as to hold the edges out. But, I find the dinner plate works just fine.


----------



## Gweniepooh

What a creative way to block! Thank you for posting that technique.



flyty1n said:


> I moisten it as usual and put it over a large dinner plate to dry. You can also put it over a rolled up towel that you placed so as to hold the edges out. But, I find the dinner plate works just fine.


----------



## Gweniepooh

How cute!


Angora1 said:


> I thought the shop was in Ireland but it is in the States and having knitting retreats in Ireland. Aaaaaah, dreaming about how wonderful it would be.http://www.ballycastleknits.com/index.htm


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> I think Kate means Moscow, Russia!


Interesting--my geography is limited, so I did not realize that!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Interesting--my geography is limited, so I did not realize that!


Bless you!


----------



## Gweniepooh

June I most definitely will be talking with her today. Also, I am going to stay at the hospital with her. the surgery is Tuesday; don't know what time yet and she will find out the time on Monday.



jknappva said:


> Gwen, if you talk with Marianne before her surgery (I believe it's tomorrow?) please tell her she's constantly in my prayers for a quick and painless recovery.
> Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

Beautiful shawl. I love the little touches to what to me is showing as turquoise. Lovely.


PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon, still beautifully sunny here in Surrey.
> 
> June, I thought Gene Kelly was a great dancer and so was James Cagney too. I used to watch those old films with my dad.
> 
> I've been out taking some more photos......


----------



## Gweniepooh

I've used the instant potatoes to thicken homemade potato soup.



Sorlenna said:


> But if the instant potatoes are cooked in something, it will likely be a different experience; I've made potato bread with them and it was quite good.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Recipe??? Sounds good.


Pup lover said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> But if the instant potatoes are cooked in something, it will likely be a different experience; I've made potato bread with them and it was quite good.
> 
> I make chicken dish with boneless skinkess breasts, potatoe flskes (has to be flakes not buds) the powdered parmesean and garlic salt that is very yummy. We dont eat them much as potatoes unless really on short time.
Click to expand...


----------



## PurpleFi

Gweniepooh said:


> Beautiful shawl. I love the little touches to what to me is showing as turquoise. Lovely.


Hi Gwen, just added any bits of grren I had lying around from dark forest green to turquoise and then mixed it with some purple. xx


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very wet Great Bend. It rained quite hard for a while, has stopped now.
> 
> Thought I'd get coffee posted before the race starts.


Good morning Caren, lovely cups, I need another I think. :thumbup: 
Did they get the septic to work at least temporarily? 
Have a great day, hope your racer wins. 
Hugs


----------



## PurpleFi

Thanks for all your nice comments about the shawl, I just did some rows of crocket around the edge and am now working out how I'm going to button it.


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The sky is clear blue, but the temperature dropped quite a lot last night down to just abouve freezing.
> 
> I am already 21 pages behind. So I will just say hi to everyone and healing hugs to those who need them.
> 
> Thanks Caren for the coffee.
> 
> Today is our Rememberance Sunday with a big ceremony at the Cenotaph in London. Special thoughs to everyone who has lost a family member in a war. Mr Ps great uncle died at the Battle of the Somme in WW1 and my uncle died on the Burma Railway while a POW in WW2.
> 
> Photos for Rememberance Sunday.......


Beautiful!! Happy Rememberance Sunday to you also.


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> What an experience that must have been for your daughter. I almost got to go there but then the killing of tourists started the year we were considering it and so never went. :roll: I can't complain, truly, since I got to see so much in my travels, but I love Egyptian history about the pyramids and dynasties, so it would have meant a lot to see.


Me too, I love the pyramids and history.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Everyone always talks about Fred Astaire. So far as I'm concerned, Gene Kelly was much better than Astaire.
> Anyone see the old movie that James Cagney was in and danced...he was fantastic. Cannot remember the name of the movie but that was the only one I can remember him dancing in. He was always in gangster movies and maybe a couple of westerns.
> JuneK


Yankee Doodle Dandy? I loved Fred Astaire also, but Gene Kelly was always my favorite.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Me too, I love the pyramids and history.


But I don't love what is happening in Egypt, especially to their women.


----------



## Sorlenna

Poledra65 said:


> Me too, I love the pyramids and history.


When I got to go to Chicago, the museum had an Egyptian exhibit and WOW it was truly incredible.


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon, still beautifully sunny here in Surrey.
> 
> June, I thought Gene Kelly was a great dancer and so was James Cagney too. I used to watch those old films with my dad.
> 
> I've been out taking some more photos......


Those look wonderful. 
Oh, and your leaves look wonderful too, what a wonderful idea. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Poledra65 said:


> Beautiful!! Happy Rememberance Sunday to you also.


Thank you xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Poledra65 said:


> Yankee Doodle Dandy? I loved Fred Astaire also, but Gene Kelly was always my favorite.


Yes that's the one, he sort of lisped when he sang.


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, I'd likely lose an eye in the process of trying to dress him up. LOL
> 
> He's still got his other brother (the litter mate, and they have been together their entire lives--can't imagine what will happen if one of them should go...)--Yuckl is our third. And no, still no word.
> 
> PurpleFi, lovely leaves on a lovely lady!
> 
> I finished up the second dog sweater last night, and no I'm wondering if I should put some yellow around the sleeves--have a little of yarn left. What do you all think?


I like them the way they are, but a little yellow would not go amiss. 
Hopes still for Yuckle to come home. 
My cats would let me dress them, but they would make my life hell on earth if I did it. lolol I can see the glares and wheels just turning in their tiny little heads thinking of ways to get even.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> But I don't love what is happening in Egypt, especially to their women.


AMEN!!!


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon, still beautifully sunny here in Surrey.
> 
> June, I thought Gene Kelly was a great dancer and so was James Cagney too. I used to watch those old films with my dad.
> 
> I've been out taking some more photos......


Your leaves look great! Well done, Purple!


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> When I got to go to Chicago, the museum had an Egyptian exhibit and WOW it was truly incredible.


I do miss having museums around, I didn't go in San Antonio, I think I always just thought I could go anytime. :?


----------



## Miss Pam

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, I'd likely lose an eye in the process of trying to dress him up. LOL
> 
> He's still got his other brother (the litter mate, and they have been together their entire lives--can't imagine what will happen if one of them should go...)--Yuckl is our third. And no, still no word.
> 
> PurpleFi, lovely leaves on a lovely lady!
> 
> I finished up the second dog sweater last night, and no I'm wondering if I should put some yellow around the sleeves--have a little of yarn left. What do you all think?


Both sweaters look good.


----------



## Sorlenna

Doggy mom wants the yellow around the sleeves, so I'll do that and then wash them so they're ready to go.


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> Doggy mom wants the yellow around the sleeves, so I'll do that and then wash them so they're ready to go.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I'm going to get my butt up and walk over to Marlas', I want to go get done what I need/want to get done over there so that I can get back and work some more on the dress and also do a few rows on my Elizabeth. See ya'll in a bit. Have a great Sunday/Monday.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Off to knit awhile. Only 45 days 'til Christmas if I remember correctly. Awk! Gotta get those needles moving!


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon, still beautifully sunny here in Surrey.
> 
> June, I thought Gene Kelly was a great dancer and so was James Cagney too. I used to watch those old films with my dad.
> 
> I've been out taking some more photos......


Oh, Purple, the leaf 'cape' is beautiful with just that little bit of contrasting color really makes the rest POP!!
More lovely pictures...thank you.
James Cagney was so light on his feet, they didn't seem to touch the stage. The number I think he danced to was
"I'm a Yankee Doodle Dandy". Do you remember any other musicals he was in?
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, I'd likely lose an eye in the process of trying to dress him up. LOL
> 
> He's still got his other brother (the litter mate, and they have been together their entire lives--can't imagine what will happen if one of them should go...)--Yuckl is our third. And no, still no word.
> 
> PurpleFi, lovely leaves on a lovely lady!
> 
> I finished up the second dog sweater last night, and no I'm wondering if I should put some yellow around the sleeves--have a little of yarn left. What do you all think?


They will be the best dressed dogs in town! Love the contrasting rows of yellow.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Love, love, love the leaves!
> 
> My dad was more into Charlie Chaplin, Laurel and Hardy, etc., so those are the one's I remember seeing with him! But dad did play the bag pipes too- I have early memories of dancing with kilted relatives, so small I was usually hugged up to a chest!


What a wonderful memory!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> June I most definitely will be talking with her today. Also, I am going to stay at the hospital with her. the surgery is Tuesday; don't know what time yet and she will find out the time on Monday.


Please be careful, Gwen. That's a long trip so soon after your own surgery. If you have a minute, let us know when you get there so we'll know you arrived safely.
I'll be keeping both of you in prayers.
JuneK


----------



## Designer1234

Poledra65 said:


> Yankee Doodle Dandy? I loved Fred Astaire also, but Gene Kelly was always my favorite.


Donald O'Connor was pretty darned good too. Wonderful dancers. what movie was it where Gene Kelly and Donald O'Connor were sailors (Dancing in the rain???)


----------



## Ceili

Poledra65 said:


> Yankee Doodle Dandy? I loved Fred Astaire also, but Gene Kelly was always my favorite.


Yep, "Yankee Doodle Dandy". I understand Cagney was originally a Vaudeville song and dance man. As to Astaire and Kelly, Astaire was ballroom and Kelly was ballet/modern. Quite different from each other. Love Astaire for his grace and being so debonaire (sp), but love Kelly for power and, dare I say it, sexiness.

OMG! I made a post that didn't get sucked into cyberspace!!!!!!


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Donald O'Connor was pretty darned good too. Wonderful dancers. what movie was it where Gene Kelly and Donald O'Connor were sailors (Dancing in the rain???)


My father loved musicals, surprisingly. I think when I was a child we went to every one that came out. And we had to drive 12 miles to a theater since we lived in the country. Some weeks, we went to every movie that showed. Most of them would be shown 2 days in a row except for the weekends.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Ceili said:


> Yep, "Yankee Doodle Dandy". I understand Cagney was originally a Vaudeville song and dance man. As to Astaire and Kelly, Astaire was ballroom and Kelly was ballet/modern. Quite different from each other. Love Astaire for his grace and being so debonaire (sp), but love Kelly for power and, dare I say it, sexiness.
> 
> OMG! I made a post that didn't get sucked into cyberspace!!!!!!


And Kelly was much more handsome than Astaire. He may have been debonair but I didn't think he was particularly good looking! Everyone praised his dancing but Ginger Rogers danced with him and had to do the steps backwards and in high heels but no one seems to remember that!!! LOL!
JUneK


----------



## Ceili

Designer1234 said:


> Donald O'Connor was pretty darned good too. Wonderful dancers. what movie was it where Gene Kelly and Donald O'Connor were sailors (Dancing in the rain???)


Don't think they were ever sailors together. Gene Kelly & Frank Sinatra were sailors in "On the Town". "Singin in the Rain" was the one about the start of "talkies". Donald O'Connor does the fabulous "Make 'em Laugh" number in that one.


----------



## Ceili

jknappva said:


> And Kelly was much more handsome than Astaire. He may have been debonair but I didn't think he was particularly good looking! Everyone praised his dancing but Ginger Rogers danced with him and had to do the steps backwards and in high heels but no one seems to remember that!!! LOL!
> JUneK


But Ginger (although the most enduring) was my least favorite of his partners. Preferred Eleanor Parker, I think was her name, Cyd Charise, Barrie Chase.


----------



## Designer1234

jknappva said:


> And Kelly was much more handsome than Astaire. He may have been debonair but I didn't think he was particularly good looking! Everyone praised his dancing but Ginger Rogers danced with him and had to do the steps backwards and in high heels but no one seems to remember that!!! LOL!
> JUneK


I thought that quite often-- she needed to be just as good if not better. they were all good dancers. I think it was Frank Sinatra who was the sailor with Gene Kally.. geriatric moments - :wink: :shock:


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon, still beautifully sunny here in Surrey.
> 
> June, I thought Gene Kelly was a great dancer and so was James Cagney too. I used to watch those old films with my dad.
> 
> I've been out taking some more photos......


Love your shawl well worth waiting to see what you were making from the leaves. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> Donald O'Connor was pretty darned good too. Wonderful dancers. what movie was it where Gene Kelly and Donald O'Connor were sailors (Dancing in the rain???)


Not sailors, but correct movie.


----------



## Poledra65

Ceili said:


> Yep, "Yankee Doodle Dandy". I understand Cagney was originally a Vaudeville song and dance man. As to Astaire and Kelly, Astaire was ballroom and Kelly was ballet/modern. Quite different from each other. Love Astaire for his grace and being so debonaire (sp), but love Kelly for power and, dare I say it, sexiness.
> 
> OMG! I made a post that didn't get sucked into cyberspace!!!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> What a wonderful memory!
> Junek


It ties in with my memories of my Grandpa Jones who died when I was 4- so I was I suspect about 3 years old. I loved seeing my Daddy wearing his Kilt and all the regalia. The women looked lovely too, in White dresses- with a tartan sash.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> And Kelly was much more handsome than Astaire. He may have been debonair but I didn't think he was particularly good looking! Everyone praised his dancing but Ginger Rogers danced with him and had to do the steps backwards and in high heels but no one seems to remember that!!! LOL!
> JUneK


I love Ginger Rodgers, I loved her with Cary Grant in Monkey Business also and with David Niven where they all assume she is the mother of a baby left on the church steps and in order to keep her job at the dept store she has to go along with everyones' assumption.


----------



## Poledra65

My moms' favorite dancer was always Juliet Prowse.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning Caren, lovely cups, I need another I think. :thumbup:
> Did they get the septic to work at least temporarily?
> Have a great day, hope your racer wins.
> Hugs


They got the septic fixed no further work necessary I am happy happy happy.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> They got the septic fixed no further work necessary I am happy happy happy.


You certainly don't want no loo, with the house full you currently have! Not that you want it at any time!


----------



## martina

Well I have just typed a long post which has disappeared so will just say I have had a busy , interesting few days in London and am back now to a dental appointment tomorrow! prayers and good wishes to all .


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Well I have just typed a long post which has disappeared so will just say I have had a busy , interesting few days in London and am back now to a dental appointment tomorrow! prayers and good wishes to all .


That can be so exasperating! And it is so hard to remember how one expressed one's self a second time!


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> I think Kate means Moscow, Russia!


No, there's a village called Moscow in South Ayrshire!


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> June I most definitely will be talking with her today. Also, I am going to stay at the hospital with her. the surgery is Tuesday; don't know what time yet and she will find out the time on Monday.


Hoping all will go well for Marianne. Please let her know how much we are all pulling for her.


----------



## KateB

Miss Pam said:


> Your leaves look great! Well done, Purple!


Ditto!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> They got the septic fixed no further work necessary I am happy happy happy.


Fabulous!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm sure you are doing a happy dance. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hi Ceili! I haven't seen you in awhile. How you doing?



Ceili said:


> Yep, "Yankee Doodle Dandy". I understand Cagney was originally a Vaudeville song and dance man. As to Astaire and Kelly, Astaire was ballroom and Kelly was ballet/modern. Quite different from each other. Love Astaire for his grace and being so debonaire (sp), but love Kelly for power and, dare I say it, sexiness.
> 
> OMG! I made a post that didn't get sucked into cyberspace!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> No, there's a village called Moscow in South Ayrshire!


How far is it by plane to Moscow, Russia, as a matter of interest?

Edit- how does the name derive? (the Scottish one?)


----------



## RookieRetiree

Yes, that is amazing...I could spend a lot of my allotted time just staring at the many pieces.



Sorlenna said:


> When I got to go to Chicago, the museum had an Egyptian exhibit and WOW it was truly incredible.


----------



## Sorlenna

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, that is amazing...I could spend a lot of my allotted time just staring at the many pieces.


That museum had way too much interesting stuff--they had to kick me out because it was closing time. I think I could have gone there every day for a week!


----------



## RookieRetiree

You dare say that...I liked Gene Kelly better also because I felt like I could follow his lead; not so much with Fred Astaire, although I admire his talent. Good to se eyou on here...hope you're feeling much better.



Ceili said:


> Yep, "Yankee Doodle Dandy". I understand Cagney was originally a Vaudeville song and dance man. As to Astaire and Kelly, Astaire was ballroom and Kelly was ballet/modern. Quite different from each other. Love Astaire for his grace and being so debonaire (sp), but love Kelly for power and, dare I say it, sexiness.
> 
> OMG! I made a post that didn't get sucked into cyberspace!!!!!!


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> How far is it by plane to Moscow, Russia, as a matter of interest?
> 
> Edit- how does the name derive? (the Scottish one?)


If you could fly direct, (which I don't think you can, you'd have to go via London) it would take about 5 1/2 hours. I think I overestimated the time it would take from here to the village of Moscow, it's probably less than an hour away! Found this on Wikipedia....
"Moscow is a hamlet in East Ayrshire in Scotland. It is on the A719 road some four miles east of Kilmarnock. The name is thought to be a corruption of 'Moss-hall' or 'Moss-haw' but its spelling was formalised in 1812 to mark Napoleon's retreat from Moscow. A stream called the Volga Burn flows through the village. Locally the land and forest around Cowans Law to the north-west is referred to as 'Little Russia'.
As of 2006 its population is reported as 118. It is represented in the "Galston West and Hurlford North" ward of East Ayrshire Council."


----------



## RookieRetiree

That is great news....onto more baking!! The sweets on the table looked delicious. I'm still planning on making the jammie dodgers -- DH is at the Bears' game and should be having a wonderful time since it's not the usual cold and snowy weather that usually accompanies football games. But, I'm taking advantage of having the house to myself and just knitting and doing laundry today!! I have one oak leaf done and the maple one started and I have two gold snowflakes done and one gold bell. And, even DGD's Christmas stockings has a few more rows completed....the needles are clicking.



NanaCaren said:


> They got the septic fixed no further work necessary I am happy happy happy.


----------



## iamsam

what a precious kitten.

sam



Angora1 said:


> I thought the shop was in Ireland but it is in the States and having knitting retreats in Ireland. Aaaaaah, dreaming about how wonderful it would be.http://www.ballycastleknits.com/index.htm


----------



## iamsam

very cool.

sam



Angora1 said:


> ScottishLass posted an amazing photo and caption on KP.
> Beautiful
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-213984-1.html


----------



## iamsam

what a great shawl purplefi - a great use of your leaves. that should definitely keep the chill off your shoulders.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon, still beautifully sunny here in Surrey.
> 
> June, I thought Gene Kelly was a great dancer and so was James Cagney too. I used to watch those old films with my dad.
> 
> I've been out taking some more photos......


----------



## jknappva

Ceili said:


> But Ginger (although the most enduring) was my least favorite of his partners. Preferred Eleanor Parker, I think was her name, Cyd Charise, Barrie Chase.


Cyd Charisse was one of the best female dancers in the movies, if not the best. IMHO!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> They got the septic fixed no further work necessary I am happy happy happy.


Happy, happy, happy for you!
juneK


----------



## jknappva

A few days ago, I mentioned a 60 yr.old cousin of mine who has been in a nursing home for about 2 yrs with multiple myeloma and has to lay flat most of the time.
My sister called to let me know she's in the hospital. Late last night her respiration was only 50. The critical care dr. sent her to the hospital. They finally had to insert a breathing tube. The drs. said it's either congestive heart failure or the multiple myeloma. She's been unresponsive since admittance to the hospital.
Please say a prayer for her. It will be much appreciated.
JuneK


----------



## angelam

jknappva said:


> A few days ago, I mentioned a 60 yr.old cousin of mine who has been in a nursing home for about 2 yrs with multiple myeloma and has to lay flat most of the time.
> My sister called to let me know she's in the hospital. Late last night her respiration was only 50. The critical care dr. sent her to the hospital. They finally had to insert a breathing tube. The drs. said it's either congestive heart failure or the multiple myeloma. She's been unresponsive since admittance to the hospital.
> Please say a prayer for her. It will be much appreciated.
> JuneK


God bless her. May God's love surround her x


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon, still beautifully sunny here in Surrey.
> 
> June, I thought Gene Kelly was a great dancer and so was James Cagney too. I used to watch those old films with my dad.
> 
> I've been out taking some more photos......


Beautiful, lovely leaves you are a true designer. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

KateB said:


> No, there's a village called Moscow in South Ayrshire!


~~~And Moscow, Iowa


----------



## Patches39

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, I'd likely lose an eye in the process of trying to dress him up. LOL
> 
> He's still got his other brother (the litter mate, and they have been together their entire lives--can't imagine what will happen if one of them should go...)--Yuckl is our third. And no, still no word.
> 
> PurpleFi, lovely leaves on a lovely lady!
> 
> I finished up the second dog sweater last night, and no I'm wondering if I should put some yellow around the sleeves--have a little of yarn left. What do you all think?


So cute, you do good work. Lovely color, like it just as it is. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Happy, happy, happy for you!
> juneK


I am very happy there is a handy man in the family. He is taking care of all the trees that came down while I was away and a couple that have needed to come down. 
The kidos watching from the runabout


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> June I most definitely will be talking with her today. Also, I am going to stay at the hospital with her. the surgery is Tuesday; don't know what time yet and she will find out the time on Monday.


Will be praying for both of you, friends like you don't come along every day, so bless you, and peace be with you.


----------



## Patches39

Poledra65 said:


> I like them the way they are, but a little yellow would not go amiss.
> Hopes still for Yuckle to come home.
> My cats would let me dress them, but they would make my life hell on earth if I did it. lolol I can see the glares and wheels just turning in their tiny little heads thinking of ways to get even.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## jknappva

angelam said:


> God bless her. May God's love surround her x


Thank you. She's had a rough couple of years. But we know God always has a plan...we just don't know what it is.
juneK


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> I am very happy there is a handy man in the family. He is taking care of all the trees that came down while I was away and a couple that have needed to come down.
> The kidos watching from the runabout


Looks like the kiddos aren't the only ones...they have company!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Patches39 said:


> Will be praying for both of you, friends like you don't come along every day, so bless you, and peace be with you.


You are so right...lots of prayers needed these few days!
JuneK


----------



## Sorlenna

Patches39 said:


> So cute, you do good work. Lovely color, like it just as it is. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks! She did want the yellow around the sleeves, so I added that on and washed them. They're laid out to dry now--they're acrylic for hard wear/machine washing, but I still like to wash them first before I deliver them. They're going to Ohio, and the post office won't be open until Tuesday, so they have plenty of time to dry.

June, sending good thoughts. It's hard when someone we care for is so ill. {{{HUGS}}}

Caren, looks like your crew has things under control!

I have pumpkin pie in the oven and, since I had a bit of pumpkin left over from that container, I also put a pumpkin bread (with sugar free chocolate chips and pecans) in as well. It should make a nice addition to the lunchbox this week. He's been over at a friend's helping work on some tile all day and called to say he'll bring home some KFC for supper. I love it, but we don't eat it often, so that will be a treat, and I don't have to cook. That means more knitting time! I'm starting on the GC's mittens now. I will finish that cardigan someday. LOL


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I am very happy there is a handy man in the family. He is taking care of all the trees that came down while I was away and a couple that have needed to come down.
> The kidos watching from the runabout


They look like they are having a great time. It is a good thing when you have a handyman around. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

The girl that played Paulette in Grease 2, Lorna Luft, is Judy Garlands youngest, I hadn't realized that.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> If you could fly direct, (which I don't think you can, you'd have to go via London) it would take about 5 1/2 hours. I think I overestimated the time it would take from here to the village of Moscow, it's probably less than an hour away! Found this on Wikipedia....
> "Moscow is a hamlet in East Ayrshire in Scotland. It is on the A719 road some four miles east of Kilmarnock. The name is thought to be a corruption of 'Moss-hall' or 'Moss-haw' but its spelling was formalised in 1812 to mark Napoleon's retreat from Moscow. A stream called the Volga Burn flows through the village. Locally the land and forest around Cowans Law to the north-west is referred to as 'Little Russia'.
> As of 2006 its population is reported as 118. It is represented in the "Galston West and Hurlford North" ward of East Ayrshire Council."


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> A few days ago, I mentioned a 60 yr.old cousin of mine who has been in a nursing home for about 2 yrs with multiple myeloma and has to lay flat most of the time.
> My sister called to let me know she's in the hospital. Late last night her respiration was only 50. The critical care dr. sent her to the hospital. They finally had to insert a breathing tube. The drs. said it's either congestive heart failure or the multiple myeloma. She's been unresponsive since admittance to the hospital.
> Please say a prayer for her. It will be much appreciated.
> JuneK


Done.


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks! She did want the yellow around the sleeves, so I added that on and washed them. They're laid out to dry now--they're acrylic for hard wear/machine washing, but I still like to wash them first before I deliver them. They're going to Ohio, and the post office won't be open until Tuesday, so they have plenty of time to dry.
> 
> June, sending good thoughts. It's hard when someone we care for is so ill. {{{HUGS}}}
> 
> Caren, looks like your crew has things under control!
> 
> I have pumpkin pie in the oven and, since I had a bit of pumpkin left over from that container, I also put a pumpkin bread (with sugar free chocolate chips and pecans) in as well. It should make a nice addition to the lunchbox this week. He's been over at a friend's helping work on some tile all day and called to say he'll bring home some KFC for supper. I love it, but we don't eat it often, so that will be a treat, and I don't have to cook. That means more knitting time! I'm starting on the GC's mittens now. I will finish that cardigan someday. LOL


Thank you....hope you hear your wandering Yuckl complaining to get inside tonight!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I am very happy there is a handy man in the family. He is taking care of all the trees that came down while I was away and a couple that have needed to come down.
> The kidos watching from the runabout


Plus, Luna!


----------



## jknappva

I don't think I've overlooked it but Gagesmom hasn't been on today, has she? Hope they're all all right. 
She usually comments at least once.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

OOPS..A Gwenie!
Jk


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I don't think I've overlooked it but Gagesmom hasn't been on today. Has she. Hope they're all all right.
> She usually comments at least once.
> JuneK


I am pretty sure you are right- I can't recall her posting today. Maybe she has just been busy with Gage and Gregg.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Looks like the kiddos aren't the only ones...they have company!
> JuneK


The dogs both love to ride in the runabout, it is ok when sitting still but when in motion I am always afraid they might jump off.


----------



## Sorlenna

jknappva said:


> I don't think I've overlooked it but Gagesmom hasn't been on today, has she? Hope they're all all right.
> She usually comments at least once.
> JuneK


Hmm. Her last post was on the 6th...hope all is well there.


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> Hmm. Her last post was on the 6th...hope all is well there.


I agree as it's not often that she's gone this long.


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks! She did want the yellow around the sleeves, so I added that on and washed them. They're laid out to dry now--they're acrylic for hard wear/machine washing, but I still like to wash them first before I deliver them. They're going to Ohio, and the post office won't be open until Tuesday, so they have plenty of time to dry.
> 
> June, sending good thoughts. It's hard when someone we care for is so ill. {{{HUGS}}}
> 
> Caren, looks like your crew has things under control!
> 
> I have pumpkin pie in the oven and, since I had a bit of pumpkin left over from that container, I also put a pumpkin bread (with sugar free chocolate chips and pecans) in as well. It should make a nice addition to the lunchbox this week. He's been over at a friend's helping work on some tile all day and called to say he'll bring home some KFC for supper. I love it, but we don't eat it often, so that will be a treat, and I don't have to cook. That means more knitting time! I'm starting on the GC's mittens now. I will finish that cardigan someday. LOL


Yes they do was the best weekend to have everyone here at once. So many little things needed fixing it was great.

yummy pumpkin pie sounds very good. that is on my list for next week. Jamie and her James are bring home KFC fro dinner tonight too.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> They look like they are having a great time. It is a good thing when you have a handyman around. :thumbup: :thumbup:


They were laughing so hard I could hear them inside the house. Never mind that they were right outside the house. Having a handy man around is nice ave forgotten how good it is to get things done right way.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Plus, Luna!


Oh yes Luna sure loves to be right with everyone when they are having fun.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> I agree as it's not often that she's gone this long.


It is unusual, I hope she is feeling OK.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Oh yes Luna sure loves to be right with everyone when they are having fun.


Now I look back I see Kiwi's behind too!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Now I look back I see Kiwi's behind too!


Kiwi was the first one to get up there, she is like one of the children always having to be right where the action is. Was cute the children were told stay back out of the way she followed them right to the runabout. Luna had to wait to be told separately, both dogs stayed right there until the tree was down.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Kiwi was the first one to get up there, she is like one of the children always having to be right where the action is. Was cute the children were told stay back out of the way she followed them right to the runabout. Luna had to wait to be told separately, both dogs stayed right there until the tree was down.


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

healing energy zooming her way - if this is the end - may it be peaceful.

sam



jknappva said:


> A few days ago, I mentioned a 60 yr.old cousin of mine who has been in a nursing home for about 2 yrs with multiple myeloma and has to lay flat most of the time.
> My sister called to let me know she's in the hospital. Late last night her respiration was only 50. The critical care dr. sent her to the hospital. They finally had to insert a breathing tube. The drs. said it's either congestive heart failure or the multiple myeloma. She's been unresponsive since admittance to the hospital.
> Please say a prayer for her. It will be much appreciated.
> JuneK


----------



## iamsam

and Moscow, Idaho.

sam


cmaliza said:


> ~~~And Moscow, Iowa


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> and Moscow, Idaho.
> 
> sam


The first school I went to was in Moscow, Ontario. Then I went to Enterprise, Ontario. I thought it was so neat.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Jumping in to let everyone know that I spoke to Rick today. Charlotte has been moved to the rehab facility associated with the Hospital in Phoenix. She has only been there a few days, but Rick said that when he got there today she was up in a wheelchair in the cafeteria chatting with some other patients- he said it is the first time he has seen her up like that in 3 weeks - so VERY good news. I told him how upset she was last week, and he said that she seems to have a better handle on things over the last few days. Apparently he had to put some of her "friends" on the banned visitors list - they were getting her very worked up about the worst case scenario!!!! Some people..... He told me that the drs are being very aggressive in their treatment and that the rehab center is going to include him in some of the sessions so that he will have a better understanding of what they are trying to accomplish and how they are going about it. At this point she has balance and strength issues that they are dealing with. Rick did also tell me that he had picked up the mail from the PO Box and she had mail and cards in there back to mid Oct. including the KTP Newsletters for the last few weeks. He said she started reading them right away. And was enjoying the news and notes. Please PM me with anything you want to pass on - I"m trying to send one once a week. I do have Charlotte's address and room number at the hospital and since she is going to be there for a while I will be happy to share it if you PM me. She had just rolled in and the aid was getting her in bed when Rick and I were saying good-by .... she said she would call me later today - and I will call her this evening if I don't hear from her in the next few hours. I will be back later - hope everyone is well. luv-AZ


----------



## KateB

AZ Sticks said:


> Jumping in to let everyone know that I spoke to Rick today. Charlotte has been moved to the rehab facility associated with the Hospital in Phoenix. She has only been there a few days, but Rick said that when he got there today she was up in a wheelchair in the cafeteria chatting with some other patients- he said it is the first time he has seen her up like that in 3 weeks - so VERY good news. I told him how upset she was last week, and he said that she seems to have a better handle on things over the last few days. Apparently he had to put some of her "friends" on the banned visitors list - they were getting her very worked up about the worst case scenario!!!! Some people..... He told me that the drs are being very aggressive in their treatment and that the rehab center is going to include him in some of the sessions so that he will have a better understanding of what they are trying to accomplish and how they are going about it. At this point she has balance and strength issues that they are dealing with. Rick did also tell me that he had picked up the mail from the PO Box and she had mail and cards in there back to mid Oct. including the KTP Newsletters for the last few weeks. He said she started reading them right away. And was enjoying the news and notes. Please PM me with anything you want to pass on - I"m trying to send one once a week. I do have Charlotte's address and room number at the hospital and since she is going to be there for a while I will be happy to share it if you PM me. She had just rolled in and the aid was getting her in bed when Rick and I were saying good-by .... she said she would call me later today - and I will call her this evening if I don't hear from her in the next few hours. I will be back later - hope everyone is well. luv-AZ


----------



## NanaCaren

AZ Sticks said:


> Jumping in to let everyone know that I spoke to Rick today. Charlotte has been moved to the rehab facility associated with the Hospital in Phoenix. She has only been there a few days, but Rick said that when he got there today she was up in a wheelchair in the cafeteria chatting with some other patients- he said it is the first time he has seen her up like that in 3 weeks - so VERY good news.
> 
> So glad to hear she is doing little better. Healing energies and thoughts her's and Rick's way. Thanks for posting and letting us know how Charlotte is doing. It is good they are going to let Rick be there for some of the rehab.


----------



## sassafras123

Sandi, thank you for update on Charlotte.
SORIENNA, enjoy KFC. BRINGS back memories. When I went to Elisabeth Kubler-Ross workshops I would ALWAYS TREat myself to KFC comfort food on the way home. Prayers for your cousin.
Maya and I took a new hour walk.lovely, sunny low seventy degrees trees still holding leaves as we have not had usual fall wind.


----------



## KateB

Thanks Sandi. So glad to hear that things seem at least a little better for Charlotte. Sorry that Rick had had to bar some of her 'friends'....why on earth do people do that? I remember one of my mum's friends (who had been widowed for many years) telling my mother just after my dad died that 'It doesn't get any better, no matter what anyone says.' Even if you believe that things are bad, wouldn't you try to be upbeat for the other person? Is it even a strange form of attention seeking or jealousy? Anyway, off the soap box now, and just hoping for even better news about Charlotte next time.


----------



## angelam

AZ Sticks said:


> Jumping in to let everyone know that I spoke to Rick today. Charlotte has been moved to the rehab facility associated with the Hospital in Phoenix. She has only been there a few days, but Rick said that when he got there today she was up in a wheelchair in the cafeteria chatting with some other patients- he said it is the first time he has seen her up like that in 3 weeks - so VERY good news. I told him how upset she was last week, and he said that she seems to have a better handle on things over the last few days. Apparently he had to put some of her "friends" on the banned visitors list - they were getting her very worked up about the worst case scenario!!!! Some people..... He told me that the drs are being very aggressive in their treatment and that the rehab center is going to include him in some of the sessions so that he will have a better understanding of what they are trying to accomplish and how they are going about it. At this point she has balance and strength issues that they are dealing with. Rick did also tell me that he had picked up the mail from the PO Box and she had mail and cards in there back to mid Oct. including the KTP Newsletters for the last few weeks. He said she started reading them right away. And was enjoying the news and notes. Please PM me with anything you want to pass on - I"m trying to send one once a week. I do have Charlotte's address and room number at the hospital and since she is going to be there for a while I will be happy to share it if you PM me. She had just rolled in and the aid was getting her in bed when Rick and I were saying good-by .... she said she would call me later today - and I will call her this evening if I don't hear from her in the next few hours. I will be back later - hope everyone is well. luv-AZ


Thank you for the update. I'm so glad to hear that she seems to be coping with things a bit better. She has such a lot to handle at the moment. Sending her lots of love and healing wishes x


----------



## iamsam

excellent news az - thanks for sharing.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Jumping in to let everyone know that I spoke to Rick today. Charlotte has been moved to the rehab facility associated with the Hospital in Phoenix. She has only been there a few days, but Rick said that when he got there today she was up in a wheelchair in the cafeteria chatting with some other patients- he said it is the first time he has seen her up like that in 3 weeks - so VERY good news. I told him how upset she was last week, and he said that she seems to have a better handle on things over the last few days. Apparently he had to put some of her "friends" on the banned visitors list - they were getting her very worked up about the worst case scenario!!!! Some people..... He told me that the drs are being very aggressive in their treatment and that the rehab center is going to include him in some of the sessions so that he will have a better understanding of what they are trying to accomplish and how they are going about it. At this point she has balance and strength issues that they are dealing with. Rick did also tell me that he had picked up the mail from the PO Box and she had mail and cards in there back to mid Oct. including the KTP Newsletters for the last few weeks. He said she started reading them right away. And was enjoying the news and notes. Please PM me with anything you want to pass on - I"m trying to send one once a week. I do have Charlotte's address and room number at the hospital and since she is going to be there for a while I will be happy to share it if you PM me. She had just rolled in and the aid was getting her in bed when Rick and I were saying good-by .... she said she would call me later today - and I will call her this evening if I don't hear from her in the next few hours. I will be back later - hope everyone is well. luv-AZ


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> They were laughing so hard I could hear them inside the house. Never mind that they were right outside the house. Having a handy man around is nice ave forgotten how good it is to get things done right way.


 :-D It's always nice when the kids are happy and having fun. True, it's nice to not have to wait until you can get someone out and then hope they can fix it.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Kiwi was the first one to get up there, she is like one of the children always having to be right where the action is. Was cute the children were told stay back out of the way she followed them right to the runabout. Luna had to wait to be told separately, both dogs stayed right there until the tree was down.


You mean she's not one of the children? lolol


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> The first school I went to was in Moscow, Ontario. Then I went to Enterprise, Ontario. I thought it was so neat.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

AZ Sticks said:


> Jumping in to let everyone know that I spoke to Rick today. Charlotte has been moved to the rehab facility associated with the Hospital in Phoenix. She has only been there a few days, but Rick said that when he got there today she was up in a wheelchair in the cafeteria chatting with some other patients- he said it is the first time he has seen her up like that in 3 weeks - so VERY good news. I told him how upset she was last week, and he said that she seems to have a better handle on things over the last few days. Apparently he had to put some of her "friends" on the banned visitors list - they were getting her very worked up about the worst case scenario!!!! Some people..... He told me that the drs are being very aggressive in their treatment and that the rehab center is going to include him in some of the sessions so that he will have a better understanding of what they are trying to accomplish and how they are going about it. At this point she has balance and strength issues that they are dealing with. Rick did also tell me that he had picked up the mail from the PO Box and she had mail and cards in there back to mid Oct. including the KTP Newsletters for the last few weeks. He said she started reading them right away. And was enjoying the news and notes. Please PM me with anything you want to pass on - I"m trying to send one once a week. I do have Charlotte's address and room number at the hospital and since she is going to be there for a while I will be happy to share it if you PM me. She had just rolled in and the aid was getting her in bed when Rick and I were saying good-by .... she said she would call me later today - and I will call her this evening if I don't hear from her in the next few hours. I will be back later - hope everyone is well. luv-AZ


Wonderful news!!! So glad that she was up and conversing and all. Sad that 'friends' had to be banned, one would think that friends would be doing everything they could to reassure, not be voices of doom. Hopefully the banning will make them think about that.


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> A few days ago, I mentioned a 60 yr.old cousin of mine who has been in a nursing home for about 2 yrs with multiple myeloma and has to lay flat most of the time.
> My sister called to let me know she's in the hospital. Late last night her respiration was only 50. The critical care dr. sent her to the hospital. They finally had to insert a breathing tube. The drs. said it's either congestive heart failure or the multiple myeloma. She's been unresponsive since admittance to the hospital.
> Please say a prayer for her. It will be much appreciated.
> JuneK


Prayers going up


----------



## angelam

Well would you believe it. My TV that has been dying for the last 4/5 days - just keeps crashing and losing the picture after 7 minutes - has been behaving perfectly tonight. I've had it on for most of the evening without a flicker! Got the man coming to "fix" it tomorrow. Do I cancel him or let him come?? Decisions!! Anyway I was watching Downton Abbey. The last one of the present series. I won't spoil it for those of you who haven't seen it yet but they did say at the end that there will be another series next year. Can't believe it will go on for a further year.


----------



## Aran

thewren said:


> florida and texas are maybe fifteen and twenty minutes away.
> 
> sam


My dad once told my younger siblings that he was going to take them to Texas & Florida in the same day. They were so ticked off when they discovered that they were small towns in northwestern Ohio. I still laugh about it.


----------



## AZ Sticks

NanaCaren said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jumping in to let everyone know that I spoke to Rick today. Charlotte has been moved to the rehab facility associated with the Hospital in Phoenix. She has only been there a few days, but Rick said that when he got there today she was up in a wheelchair in the cafeteria chatting with some other patients- he said it is the first time he has seen her up like that in 3 weeks - so VERY good news.
> 
> So glad to hear she is doing little better. Healing energies and thoughts her's and Rick's way. Thanks for posting and letting us know how Charlotte is doing. It is good they are going to let Rick be there for some of the rehab.
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome Caren - I will pass on the good thoughts- I haven't had much time to comment, but I wanted to send my congrats to you and your family for the 5th place... and to Sara for the new (old) job... and to let you know that I so enjoy the pictures of all your DGC's!!! Maybe one day I will have some of my own, but for now I just have to enjoy all of yours and the rest of the lucky Grans and Gramps on the KTP!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## scotslass

thewren said:


> and Moscow, Idaho.
> 
> sam


My daughter is in Moscow, Idaho ... going to University Of Idaho

........ GO VANDALS !!!!! .....


----------



## Aran

RookieRetiree said:


> Good to see you on here, Aran. I can only imagine your trans guy friend's horror at having to wear a skirt uniform every day. I don't think anyone liked them except maybe the Moms who didn't have to worry about purchasing a separate wardrobe. And, how horrible that it's still obviously painful even in his adult years. Oh, I wish there was a magic wand to wave so that all past hurts could be cleared away.
> 
> Glad to hear you have some more personal time ... loved your response to the lady at the Quaker meeting; but having sharp sticks could be dangerous!


Thank you for understanding. Yes, I could tell that this still bothered him several years later. I wish that there were a magic want to wave that all hurts could be cleared away.

For the record, I was not at Quaker meeting when I told the woman that I knit so I don't yell & scream at people. I was a support group where I'm a facilitator. Apparently, this woman thinks that facilitators are supposed to talk a lot instead of opening the meeting & then steering the conversation back to topic when people go astray.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> :-D It's always nice when the kids are happy and having fun. True, it's nice to not have to wait until you can get someone out and then hope they can fix it.


The whole bunch of grands got along and were happy the whole week end so glad too. I would have been rather sad if things hadn't of gotten fixed that could have caused problems seems how it is a long week end. Sara's DH worked maintenance for years and has had to deal with these things before.


----------



## Aran

PurpeFi, the shawl is gorgeous. Well done.


----------



## AZ Sticks

You're welocome Joy - I'm glad you are getting out and about - wishing good days ahead!! luv-AZ


sassafras123 said:


> Sandi, thank you for update on Charlotte.
> SORIENNA, enjoy KFC. BRINGS back memories. When I went to Elisabeth Kubler-Ross workshops I would ALWAYS TREat myself to KFC comfort food on the way home. Prayers for your cousin.
> Maya and I took a new hour walk.lovely, sunny low seventy degrees trees still holding leaves as we have not had usual fall wind.


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> Well would you believe it. My TV that has been dying for the last 4/5 days - just keeps crashing and losing the picture after 7 minutes - has been behaving perfectly tonight. I've had it on for most of the evening without a flicker! Got the man coming to "fix" it tomorrow. Do I cancel him or let him come?? Decisions!! Anyway I was watching Downton Abbey. The last one of the present series. I won't spoil it for those of you who haven't seen it yet but they did say at the end that there will be another series next year. Can't believe it will go on for a further year.


I would keep the the appointment every time I cancel it starts acting up again. My cable box did that finally I had to just take it back and get a new one.


----------



## AZ Sticks

As you can see - we haven't gotten our normal wind or freeze either!!! I have never seen my Ash tree this color in 10 years!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> You mean she's not one of the children? lolol


She has thought she is from day one and for a while she was until she got too big for my lap


----------



## Sorlenna

sassafras123 said:


> Sandi, thank you for update on Charlotte.
> SORIENNA, enjoy KFC. BRINGS back memories. When I went to Elisabeth Kubler-Ross workshops I would ALWAYS TREat myself to KFC comfort food on the way home. Prayers for your cousin.
> Maya and I took a new hour walk.lovely, sunny low seventy degrees trees still holding leaves as we have not had usual fall wind.


It's June's cousin--sorry if my post was confusing. Yes, KFC is delicious!

I did a research project in college on Kubler-Ross's work--specifically, on how children deal with death and at what ages they really understand, etc. It was so bizarre in the end, since not long after that, I had to tell my own children that their father died. I had gotten pretty depressed with some of the project, but in the end, it was very useful to my kids and me. She's an amazing woman and her work has been so valuable to so many.


----------



## Sorlenna

KateB said:


> Thanks Sandi. So glad to hear that things seem at least a little better for Charlotte. Sorry that Rick had had to bar some of her 'friends'....why on earth do people do that? I remember one of my mum's friends (who had been widowed for many years) telling my mother just after my dad died that 'It doesn't get any better, no matter what anyone says.' Even if you believe that things are bad, wouldn't you try to be upbeat for the other person? Is it even a strange form of attention seeking or jealousy? Anyway, off the soap box now, and just hoping for even better news about Charlotte next time.


Yay for Charlotte!

Kate, I had people tell me that, too. I answered that I would take care of my children and we'd be okay. And we were! Everyone has their own way of dealing with things, and I think they just can't help imposing their own thoughts on others. I suspect it didn't get better for that woman because she didn't want it to. Some people actually thrive on being unhappy; it's very strange to me.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Rick said that Charlotte is so nice that she's friends with people no one else likes!!! And this pair are the kind of "frenemies" that always want to make sure that they are in a better position than you - whatever that takes. I think you are right about the jealousy- So, much better that their visits are limited - She needs support and encouragement- not that kind of crap. (Sorry) make room on top of the soapbox for me!!! luv-AZ


KateB said:


> Thanks Sandi. So glad to hear that things seem at least a little better for Charlotte. Sorry that Rick had had to bar some of her 'friends'....why on earth do people do that? I remember one of my mum's friends (who had been widowed for many years) telling my mother just after my dad died that 'It doesn't get any better, no matter what anyone says.' Even if you believe that things are bad, wouldn't you try to be upbeat for the other person? Is it even a strange form of attention seeking or jealousy? Anyway, off the soap box now, and just hoping for even better news about Charlotte next time.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thanks Angelam - I will pass it on.


angelam said:


> Thank you for the update. I'm so glad to hear that she seems to be coping with things a bit better. She has such a lot to handle at the moment. Sending her lots of love and healing wishes x


----------



## AZ Sticks

thewren said:


> excellent news az - thanks for sharing.
> 
> sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

angelam said:


> Well would you believe it. My TV that has been dying for the last 4/5 days - just keeps crashing and losing the picture after 7 minutes - has been behaving perfectly tonight. I've had it on for most of the evening without a flicker! Got the man coming to "fix" it tomorrow. Do I cancel him or let him come?? Decisions!! Anyway I was watching Downton Abbey. The last one of the present series. I won't spoil it for those of you who haven't seen it yet but they did say at the end that there will be another series next year. Can't believe it will go on for a further year.


Is that like feeling better as soon as you get into the doctor's office? :mrgreen:


----------



## AZ Sticks

We'll see if they get the idea - Rick won't put up with that for sure!!! Wanted to let you know that I love the color of the cowl you were working on - sorry the auction didn't happen - but just think - one more Christmas pressie!!!


Poledra65 said:


> Wonderful news!!! So glad that she was up and conversing and all. Sad that 'friends' had to be banned, one would think that friends would be doing everything they could to reassure, not be voices of doom. Hopefully the banning will make them think about that.


----------



## Sorlenna

Aran said:


> Thank you for understanding. Yes, I could tell that this still bothered him several years later. I wish that there were a magic want to wave that all hurts could be cleared away.
> 
> For the record, I was not at Quaker meeting when I told the woman that I knit so I don't yell & scream at people. I was a support group where I'm a facilitator. Apparently, this woman thinks that facilitators are supposed to talk a lot instead of opening the meeting & then steering the conversation back to topic when people go astray.


Aran, my students used to think the same thing--that I was going to talk and they could just sit there. Nope. They soon learned they had to be part of the conversation. I'm with you on that magic wand thing. I know a few I'd tap with it.

Okay...back to my mitten now!


----------



## iamsam

what a beautiful tree and spectacular color - wouldn't that make a great yarn color for a sweater?

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> As you can see - we haven't gotten our normal wind or freeze either!!! I have never seen my Ash tree this color in 10 years!!!


----------



## iamsam

there was a time when I could quote kubler-ross backwards and forwards and carried her books with me constantly. at the time I was surrounded by the dead and the dying - she pulled me through some rough spots.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> It's June's cousin--sorry if my post was confusing. Yes, KFC is delicious!
> 
> I did a research project in college on Kubler-Ross's work--specifically, on how children deal with death and at what ages they really understand, etc. It was so bizarre in the end, since not long after that, I had to tell my own children that their father died. I had gotten pretty depressed with some of the project, but in the end, it was very useful to my kids and me. She's an amazing woman and her work has been so valuable to so many.


----------



## iamsam

does that happen to you also?

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Is that like feeling better as soon as you get into the doctor's office? :mrgreen:


----------



## angelam

Sorlenna said:


> Is that like feeling better as soon as you get into the doctor's office? :mrgreen:


Exactly!!


----------



## Patches39

AZ Sticks said:


> You're welocome Joy - I'm glad you are getting out and about - wishing good days ahead!! luv-AZ


Beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Prayers being said.



jknappva said:


> A few days ago, I mentioned a 60 yr.old cousin of mine who has been in a nursing home for about 2 yrs with multiple myeloma and has to lay flat most of the time.
> My sister called to let me know she's in the hospital. Late last night her respiration was only 50. The critical care dr. sent her to the hospital. They finally had to insert a breathing tube. The drs. said it's either congestive heart failure or the multiple myeloma. She's been unresponsive since admittance to the hospital.
> Please say a prayer for her. It will be much appreciated.
> JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'll have to look up that one...I'm an embarrassed Iowan admitting that I don't know where that is.



cmaliza said:


> ~~~And Moscow, Iowa


----------



## AZ Sticks

Yes, Yay for Charlotte! And Yay for you - You did take care of yourself and your family and you were all okay. Now BOO for Yuckl - shame on him for putting you through this... I hope he strolls in soon - luv-AZ



Sorlenna said:


> Yay for Charlotte!
> 
> Kate, I had people tell me that, too. I answered that I would take care of my children and we'd be okay. And we were! Everyone has their own way of dealing with things, and I think they just can't help imposing their own thoughts on others. I suspect it didn't get better for that woman because she didn't want it to. Some people actually thrive on being unhappy; it's very strange to me.


----------



## pacer

Ceili said:


> But Ginger (although the most enduring) was my least favorite of his partners. Preferred Eleanor Parker, I think was her name, Cyd Charise, Barrie Chase.


I was just thinking about you yesterday and hoping all is well. Haven't heard from you for awhile but then I have been skimming many days as work has kept me busy so time is at a premium right now. Take care and happy knitting.


----------



## AZ Sticks

From here too - peace for all of you June.


Patches39 said:


> Prayers going up


----------



## Patches39

thewren said:


> what a beautiful tree and spectacular color - wouldn't that make a great yarn color for a sweater?
> 
> sam


Yes!!, it is lovely, :-D


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> Hmm. Her last post was on the 6th...hope all is well there.


OMIGOSH!!I didn't realize it had been that long. When was she going back to the dentist? That wasn't the end of the week, was it?
Now I'm really worried about her and the family!
JuneK


----------



## pacer

jknappva said:


> A few days ago, I mentioned a 60 yr.old cousin of mine who has been in a nursing home for about 2 yrs with multiple myeloma and has to lay flat most of the time.
> My sister called to let me know she's in the hospital. Late last night her respiration was only 50. The critical care dr. sent her to the hospital. They finally had to insert a breathing tube. The drs. said it's either congestive heart failure or the multiple myeloma. She's been unresponsive since admittance to the hospital.
> Please say a prayer for her. It will be much appreciated.
> JuneK


certainly will pray for her and the family


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> healing energy zooming her way - if this is the end - may it be peaceful.
> 
> sam


Thank you,Sam, The last time my sister saw her this morning, she and the dr. tried to awaken her but she was still unresponsive.
Junek


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thanks!!!


Patches39 said:


> Beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

So sorry to hear this -


jknappva said:


> Thank you,Sam, The last time my sister saw her this morning, she and the dr. tried to awaken her but she was still unresponsive.
> Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

That's great news on her getting better. Thanks for letting us know. I have her home address, but maybe sending to the rehab center is better. Can you PM me with that information?



AZ Sticks said:


> Jumping in to let everyone know that I spoke to Rick today. Charlotte has been moved to the rehab facility associated with the Hospital in Phoenix. She has only been there a few days, but Rick said that when he got there today she was up in a wheelchair in the cafeteria chatting with some other patients- he said it is the first time he has seen her up like that in 3 weeks - so VERY good news. I told him how upset she was last week, and he said that she seems to have a better handle on things over the last few days. Apparently he had to put some of her "friends" on the banned visitors list - they were getting her very worked up about the worst case scenario!!!! Some people..... He told me that the drs are being very aggressive in their treatment and that the rehab center is going to include him in some of the sessions so that he will have a better understanding of what they are trying to accomplish and how they are going about it. At this point she has balance and strength issues that they are dealing with. Rick did also tell me that he had picked up the mail from the PO Box and she had mail and cards in there back to mid Oct. including the KTP Newsletters for the last few weeks. He said she started reading them right away. And was enjoying the news and notes. Please PM me with anything you want to pass on - I"m trying to send one once a week. I do have Charlotte's address and room number at the hospital and since she is going to be there for a while I will be happy to share it if you PM me. She had just rolled in and the aid was getting her in bed when Rick and I were saying good-by .... she said she would call me later today - and I will call her this evening if I don't hear from her in the next few hours. I will be back later - hope everyone is well. luv-AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks

I need to get dinner finished up and on the table - I'll be back -


----------



## jknappva

AZ Sticks said:


> Jumping in to let everyone know that I spoke to Rick today. Charlotte has been moved to the rehab facility associated with the Hospital in Phoenix.very aggressive in their treatment and that the rehab center is going to include him in some of the sessions .... He said she started reading them right away. And was enjoying the news and notes. I will be back later - hope everyone is well. luv-AZ


Thank you so much for the update...I'm so glad she's more upbeat. That's always helps with rehab.
Please give her my best when you talk with her and tell her she's in my prayers every day!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

AZ Sticks said:


> You are welcome Caren - I will pass on the good thoughts- I haven't had much time to comment, but I wanted to send my congrats to you and your family for the 5th place... and to Sara for the new (old) job... and to let you know that I so enjoy the pictures of all your DGC's!!! Maybe one day I will have some of my own, but for now I just have to enjoy all of yours and the rest of the lucky Grans and Gramps on the KTP!!!!


Thanks, I will pass it on to them. I love sharing the grands with everyone. There are some days I'd share even more than normal


----------



## jknappva

Patches39 said:


> Prayers going up


Thank you...we all know the power of prayers!
JuneK


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> does that happen to you also?
> 
> sam


Yup. I think a lot of people experience that for some reason.


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> Yay for Charlotte!
> 
> Kate, I had people tell me that, too. I answered that I would take care of my children and we'd be okay. And we were! Everyone has their own way of dealing with things, and I think they just can't help imposing their own thoughts on others. I suspect it didn't get better for that woman because she didn't want it to. Some people actually thrive on being unhappy; it's very strange to me.


Isn't it amazing that some people are like that????I've always believed you carry your happiness within you!
JuneK


----------



## darowil

Patches39 said:


> Nice cups, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thats all the one cup!


----------



## angelam

Time for bed here in the UK. It's just after midnight and I have a date with a TV repair man in the morning. You can bet he'll be on the doorstep at silly o'clock if I'm not up! Night night, love to all x


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> Prayers being said.


thank you.
JK


----------



## jknappva

AZ Sticks said:


> From here too - peace for all of you June.


Thank you.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

pacer said:


> certainly will pray for her and the family


Thank you.
JK


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> Darowil...How interesting and a nice way to start my day. I couldn't help but see yarn colors in all the rock walls. Beautiful.
> 
> I'm starting from the end and working my way forward. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Morning to all my friends here and around the world.


I do the same thing- shows how much are yarn etc is a part of us. Wonder sometimes whether it a bit too much so.


----------



## jknappva

angelam said:


> Time for bed here in the UK. It's just after midnight and I have a date with a TV repair man in the morning. You can bet he'll be on the doorstep at silly o'clock if I'm not up! Night night, love to all x


Well, even that's better than you having to wait all day and he shows up at the very end or not at all!
JuneK


----------



## Sorlenna

jknappva said:


> Isn't it amazing that some people are like that????I've always believed you carry your happiness within you!
> JuneK


I knew a woman who was always complaining. I used to say if she didn't have anything to complain about, she'd complain about *that*! :shock:


----------



## darowil

angelam said:


> Thank you for the lovely pictures. My DD lived in Egypt (Cairo) for five years so I spent many holidays there and got to know the country pretty well. I've never made it to Jordan (yet). I feel so sorry for what the Egyptians are going through at the moment and hope they can get their politics sorted before even more damage is done. Have you read a book called Playing Cards in Cairo? Not a brilliant literary work but it gives a good picture of the way women in Egypt live.


Haven't heard of that book. Thought I would check if the library had it but can't get into the catalogue.


----------



## darowil

Got no KP notifications last night so am going to need to go through each one I want to keep up with to check them all. And then to find out where I was in them. Hope it was just a clitch last night.

Still none so looks like I may have lost them. Some should have come from here as posts ahve been made since my first one.


----------



## Tessadele

Yucki, come home.

Just a few quick words as it's bedtime here & I have a rotten cold courtesy of my GGD. I've been looking after her for a week or so as her Dad is refitting the kitchen & they've had no electricity, water, heat or cooker. We've been out a fair bit & were very happy until she got this cold & passed it on. She is a little sweetheart, so happy & saucy for a just 2yr old & I love having her, she keeps us in fits of laughter just with her saucy smiles & the way she speaks too. She's very polite with her "yes please" & "no thank you's" so it's hard to be cross with her. But it has been tiring as her parents have been coming for their evening meals too. Today because I wasn't well they came & cooked a lovely roast for us, which almost made it worth being ill, but not quite. 
I will spend some time now catching up on KTP & then sleep. Night,night all, sleep tight.

Tessa


----------



## Sorlenna

Good night, Tessa. Feel better soon!


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> The photos and movies I've seen of Petra are stunning. It's hard to imagine all the colors in the rocks and the work that went into turning rock into such fantastic buildings. The last part of the Indiana Jones movie, "The Last Crusade" was filmed in Petra.
> Junek


Clearly I need to watch it


----------



## pacer

Tessadele said:


> Yucki, come home.
> 
> Just a few quick words as it's bedtime here & I have a rotten cold courtesy of my GGD. I've been looking after her for a week or so as her Dad is refitting the kitchen & they've had no electricity, water, heat or cooker. We've been out a fair bit & were very happy until she got this cold & passed it on. She is a little sweetheart, so happy & saucy for a just 2yr old & I love having her, she keeps us in fits of laughter just with her saucy smiles & the way she speaks too. She's very polite with her "yes please" & "no thank you's" so it's hard to be cross with her. But it has been tiring as her parents have been coming for their evening meals too. Today because I wasn't well they came & cooked a lovely roast for us, which almost made it worth being ill, but not quite.
> I will spend some time now catching up on KTP & then sleep. Night,night all, sleep tight.
> 
> Tessa


Hope you are feeling better soon. Enjoy the little one even if she does pass on some unkind germs from time to time.


----------



## darowil

angelam said:


> Your finished leaves were well worth waiting for. That wrap is just beautiful and of course had to have purple in it! Well done you - there are many hours work in that I'm sure.


I looked at it and thought it's not all purple!

Can sure see why it took a while to finsih this lovely wrap Purple, especially as you needed to work out what you were doing.


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> Time for bed here in the UK. It's just after midnight and I have a date with a TV repair man in the morning. You can bet he'll be on the doorstep at silly o'clock if I'm not up! Night night, love to all x


Good night pleasant dreams. I hope the news about your telly isn't too bad. 
Isn't it always the way if you aren't ready they are there at the first sign of daylight.


----------



## pacer

Another busy day today, but did get some knitting done so that was a good thing. I know I won't have to stay over after work this week to do any training so that will free up some time for me. 

Caren....so happy that things are getting done around the house even with all those lovely GKs hanging around and helping you with your baking and consuming your wonderful meals that you love to put together. 

Time for some much needed rest so I will check in tomorrow evening to see how everyone is doing.


----------



## NanaCaren

Tessadele said:


> Yucki, come home.
> 
> Just a few quick words as it's bedtime here & I have a rotten cold courtesy of my GGD. I've been looking after her for a week or so as her Dad is refitting the kitchen & they've had no electricity, water, heat or cooker. We've been out a fair bit & were very happy until she got this cold & passed it on. She is a little sweetheart, so happy & saucy for a just 2yr old & I love having her, she keeps us in fits of laughter just with her saucy smiles & the way she speaks too. She's very polite with her "yes please" & "no thank you's" so it's hard to be cross with her. But it has been tiring as her parents have been coming for their evening meals too. Today because I wasn't well they came & cooked a lovely roast for us, which almost made it worth being ill, but not quite.
> I will spend some time now catching up on KTP & then sleep. Night,night all, sleep tight.
> 
> Tessa


Healing energies being sent to you my dear. Lucky you minus the cold to spend time with the granddaughter. Pleasant dreams and take care of yourself. 
Sleep well


----------



## darowil

The school next door is a couple of minutes behind. I have just heard the Last Post played on the radio for 11Am on 11//11 (to have the moment ruined by a pnone call) . And then the school bell rang, followed by the playing of the Last Post fromt he school. (We back onto a child care centre and priamry school.


----------



## Tessadele

Thank you, Sorlenna, Pacer & Caren, I'm off to the land of Nod, enjoy the KTP, I'll catch up tomorrow.

Tessa


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> They got the septic fixed no further work necessary I am happy happy happy.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Tessadele said:


> Thank you, Sorlenna, Pacer & Caren, I'm off to the land of Nod, enjoy the KTP, I'll catch up tomorrow.
> 
> Tessa


Sleep tight, I am headed to bed soon as well it's been a long day. Up for motogp in the wee small hours.


----------



## darowil

Good to hear that Charlotte is feeling brighter. A long road ahead of her.


----------



## darowil

AZ Sticks said:


> As you can see - we haven't gotten our normal wind or freeze either!!! I have never seen my Ash tree this color in 10 years!!!


What a shame you don't get such lovely colour every year.


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I'm to the skirt, I'm liking it so far.


----------



## darowil

Sorlenna said:


> I knew a woman who was always complaining. I used to say if she didn't have anything to complain about, she'd complain about *that*! :shock:


MIL is a worrier- and I say if she had nothing to worry about she would worry because she had nothing to worry about.


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm to the skirt, I'm liking it so far.


Pretty knitting; wonderful clouds.


----------



## Poledra65

angelam said:


> Well would you believe it. My TV that has been dying for the last 4/5 days - just keeps crashing and losing the picture after 7 minutes - has been behaving perfectly tonight. I've had it on for most of the evening without a flicker! Got the man coming to "fix" it tomorrow. Do I cancel him or let him come?? Decisions!! Anyway I was watching Downton Abbey. The last one of the present series. I won't spoil it for those of you who haven't seen it yet but they did say at the end that there will be another series next year. Can't believe it will go on for a further year.


I would definitely keep it, as soon as you cancel it it will start acting up again. Murphys' Law.


----------



## Poledra65

Aran said:


> My dad once told my younger siblings that he was going to take them to Texas & Florida in the same day. They were so ticked off when they discovered that they were small towns in northwestern Ohio. I still laugh about it.


 :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Hello everyone, just popping on here while I have a cuppa. I am up to page 30. I really dont know where our Spring weather is... 17c here and dull and windy. It looks like we will just get hit with Summer without any leadup. I have to take mum to doc tomorrow to talk about the ankle, it would have been easier if the doc would just talk to me rather than dragging her out again.
My son has arrived in Thailand safely... he is there for a weeks training with his job. Lucky him. I've told him that if he sees anything he likes to buy it and I can put towards his christmas. He is SO hard to buy for as if he wants anything he just gets it himself. That boy has too much money. LOL. I have been trying to call DD for a few days and she is ignoring me. Not happy! She does this from time to time. I so wish she would start a bit of responsability . Oh well, what will be, will be. Back to catching up.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> The whole bunch of grands got along and were happy the whole week end so glad too. I would have been rather sad if things hadn't of gotten fixed that could have caused problems seems how it is a long week end. Sara's DH worked maintenance for years and has had to deal with these things before.


 Yay for Saras' Dh!!! Somehow I just don't see your kids and/or grands not getting along, you have such a great sense of love in your family, you can just feel it. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

AZ Sticks said:


> You're welocome Joy - I'm glad you are getting out and about - wishing good days ahead!! luv-AZ


Gorgeous tree, but I really love the Sturgis sign in the background. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> She has thought she is from day one and for a while she was until she got too big for my lap


LOLOL!!


----------



## Poledra65

AZ Sticks said:


> Rick said that Charlotte is so nice that she's friends with people no one else likes!!! And this pair are the kind of "frenemies" that always want to make sure that they are in a better position than you - whatever that takes. I think you are right about the jealousy- So, much better that their visits are limited - She needs support and encouragement- not that kind of crap. (Sorry) make room on top of the soapbox for me!!! luv-AZ


I'll climb up there with you...


----------



## Designer1234

RookieRetiree said:


> That's great news on her getting better. Thanks for letting us know. I have her home address, but maybe sending to the rehab center is better. Can you PM me with that information?


Thanks so much for this news about dear Charlotte. She is lucky to have you to talk to . thanks for letting us know -- it is better if one of us contacts rather than all of us.

I will write her tomorrow. she is such a good friend to all of us.


----------



## Poledra65

AZ Sticks said:


> We'll see if they get the idea - Rick won't put up with that for sure!!! Wanted to let you know that I love the color of the cowl you were working on - sorry the auction didn't happen - but just think - one more Christmas pressie!!!


Thank you, I am rather fond of it also. If they decide not to do the auction at all, I already have the perfect home for it so it will be a Christmas gift. :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

That dress is lovely, Kaye.

I am not happy with my mitten. It just looks "off" to me. Ah well. Starting over is the story of my life. LOL


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> I knew a woman who was always complaining. I used to say if she didn't have anything to complain about, she'd complain about *that*! :shock:


:thumbup:

What's the old saying, some people would complain if you gave them a new rope to hang themselves with? :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> That dress is lovely, Kaye.
> 
> I am not happy with my mitten. It just looks "off" to me. Ah well. Starting over is the story of my life. LOL


Thank you. 
Mine too, I'm going to frog my latest fingerless and start over as I'm just not feeling it. :roll:


----------



## iamsam

healing energy coming your way tessadele - hopefully a good night's sleep will put you back in the pink.

sam



Tessadele said:


> Yucki, come home.
> 
> Just a few quick words as it's bedtime here & I have a rotten cold courtesy of my GGD. I've been looking after her for a week or so as her Dad is refitting the kitchen & they've had no electricity, water, heat or cooker. We've been out a fair bit & were very happy until she got this cold & passed it on. She is a little sweetheart, so happy & saucy for a just 2yr old & I love having her, she keeps us in fits of laughter just with her saucy smiles & the way she speaks too. She's very polite with her "yes please" & "no thank you's" so it's hard to be cross with her. But it has been tiring as her parents have been coming for their evening meals too. Today because I wasn't well they came & cooked a lovely roast for us, which almost made it worth being ill, but not quite.
> I will spend some time now catching up on KTP & then sleep. Night,night all, sleep tight.
> 
> Tessa


----------



## iamsam

the little dress is looking great poledra.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm to the skirt, I'm liking it so far.


----------



## Poledra65

Tessadele said:


> Yucki, come home.
> 
> Just a few quick words as it's bedtime here & I have a rotten cold courtesy of my GGD. I've been looking after her for a week or so as her Dad is refitting the kitchen & they've had no electricity, water, heat or cooker. We've been out a fair bit & were very happy until she got this cold & passed it on. She is a little sweetheart, so happy & saucy for a just 2yr old & I love having her, she keeps us in fits of laughter just with her saucy smiles & the way she speaks too. She's very polite with her "yes please" & "no thank you's" so it's hard to be cross with her. But it has been tiring as her parents have been coming for their evening meals too. Today because I wasn't well they came & cooked a lovely roast for us, which almost made it worth being ill, but not quite.
> I will spend some time now catching up on KTP & then sleep. Night,night all, sleep tight.
> 
> Tessa


Oh no, the poor thing, it's hard to explain to a 2yr old why they don't feel good. Poor you too, it sucks in general to be sick. Hopefully you will recover from it quick and it won't be a lingerer. Hugs, rest well.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Pretty knitting; wonderful clouds.


Thank you. 
We get some amazing clouds around here, that's for sure.


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> the little dress is looking great poledra.
> 
> sam


Thank you, I'm ready to start on the skirt, then I just have to do the sleeves and finish off the neckline. But I think I'm going to watch some Cowboys football and work on Elizabeth for a while.


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Hello everyone, just popping on here while I have a cuppa. I am up to page 30. I really dont know where our Spring weather is... 17c here and dull and windy. It looks like we will just get hit with Summer without any leadup. I have to take mum to doc tomorrow to talk about the ankle, it would have been easier if the doc would just talk to me rather than dragging her out again.
> My son has arrived in Thailand safely... he is there for a weeks training with his job. Lucky him. I've told him that if he sees anything he likes to buy it and I can put towards his christmas. He is SO hard to buy for as if he wants anything he just gets it himself. That boy has too much money. LOL. I have been trying to call DD for a few days and she is ignoring me. Not happy! She does this from time to time. I so wish she would start a bit of responsability . Oh well, what will be, will be. Back to catching up.


I must say I am enjoying still wearing cardigans- the hot weather will come all too soon. Mind you our average for the month is about average for November. But then every day for the next week is under average so amybe we will finally get a month under average- think every month for at least a year has been above average.


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> Love your shawl well worth waiting to see what you were making from the leaves. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Ditto.. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens

*KAP afghan squares*

To any and all who've offered to contribute squares for the afghan to be the prize in a drawing next Fall at the KAP:

Would you please make the effort to attach a label or ID info to all squares that you make? I would appreciate it if you would *include your name, the color and stitch or pattern name for each square*.

That info will be used to create a chart of the squares so that everyone present will be able admire and ''oooh and ahhh'' over the works assembled into the afghan. The chart will be given to the winner of the drawing so that he/she will be able to admire and appreciate each contribution and its maker at their leisure. Also if questions arise regarding the yarn used or how to work the pattern or the stitch (if a bit unusual) used, then the winner can seek that info from the creator of the square.

Thanks so much for your help.

Ohio Joy


----------



## sugarsugar

jknappva said:


> A few days ago, I mentioned a 60 yr.old cousin of mine who has been in a nursing home for about 2 yrs with multiple myeloma and has to lay flat most of the time.
> My sister called to let me know she's in the hospital. Late last night her respiration was only 50. The critical care dr. sent her to the hospital. They finally had to insert a breathing tube. The drs. said it's either congestive heart failure or the multiple myeloma. She's been unresponsive since admittance to the hospital.
> Please say a prayer for her. It will be much appreciated.
> JuneK


So sad, I hope they keep her comfortable.


----------



## darowil

Well I decided to go into my profile; email notifications had somehow been unchecked. Rechecked them and just got a notification for this- so seems to be OK. But would love to know how they came unchecked as I hadn't been into my profile for quite a while!


----------



## sugarsugar

AZ Sticks said:


> Jumping in to let everyone know that I spoke to Rick today. Charlotte has been moved to the rehab facility associated with the Hospital in Phoenix. She has only been there a few days, but Rick said that when he got there today she was up in a wheelchair in the cafeteria chatting with some other patients- he said it is the first time he has seen her up like that in 3 weeks - so VERY good news.
> 
> I am glad she is getting the correct help she needs, and that Rick has banned certain people from seeing her. I am sure she has a great attitude and that accounts for a LOT. She doesnt need negative people around her.


----------



## sugarsugar

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm to the skirt, I'm liking it so far.


It is looking lovely. :thumbup:

Dont like the look of that sky though. :shock:


----------



## Patches39

angelam said:


> Time for bed here in the UK. It's just after midnight and I have a date with a TV repair man in the morning. You can bet he'll be on the doorstep at silly o'clock if I'm not up! Night night, love to all x


Rest well, night


----------



## Patches39

Sorlenna said:


> Good night, Tessa. Feel better soon!


Ditto


----------



## Patches39

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm to the skirt, I'm liking it so far.


Lovely, and the color is beautiful, can't wait to see the skirt.


----------



## jheiens

Great to see the update on Charlotte and so glad that Gwen is going to be with Marianne for her surgery this next week.

Tessa and others who aren't feeling so well--hope tomorrow brings an improvement to you all.

It's been a long day and I have a dr's appointment Monday AM for a routine check-up. Have not knitted since I discovered that my double seed stitch square for the KAP afghan needed to be frogged as the stitch pattern allowed the measurement to widen 'way beyond the 8'' allowed. Will search my Barbara Walker volume for a better choice although the stitch pattern was lovely in the varigated green yarn from the yarn shop in Defiance, OH.

Rest well and good days for all y'all tomorrow.

Hugs, Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh

*Guidelines for Afghan for KAP 2014*
First let me say what a wonderful idea Shirley and Martina have had about this project. This afghan will be the prize in a drawing that will be held for those attending the the Knit-a-Palooza 2014. Hopefully this will give those unable to attend an opportunity to participate somewhat virtually. *jheiens (Ohio Joy)* will be heading this up. She will keep me in the loop so I know how things are going. 
* PLEASE FOLLOW THE GUIDELINES BELOW
1. ANYONE of the KTP may send in a square(s) for the afghan
2. Squares must be 8 inches x 8 inches (20.3 cm x 20.3 cm) . This is a time where SIZE DOES MATTER!!! Please put either a slip stitch edge on the knits and a single crochet on the crocheted squares will work well. If you have any questions about this PM jheiens.
3. Yarn must be acrylic and US worsted weight; UK acceptable weight would be 8-10 ply or aran weight
4. YOU choose the pattern
5. You choose the color(s)
6. Contributors may send in from 1 to no more than 5 squares; DO NOT JOIN THE SQUARES PLEASE
7. knit or crochet
8. Strict DEADLINE... All squares need to be received by jheiens no later than june 1, 2014
9. It is the contributors responsibility to PM jheiens (ohio joy) and obtain her mailing address. No address is to be posted on the website for security/privacy concerns.
Ohio Joy (jheiens) will be assembling the afghan which is a HUGE task and one greatly appreciated. 
It will be critical that everyone adhere to the deadline. I cannot emphasize this enough please. 
Update from jheiens 11/10/2013[/c] KAP afghan squares
To any and all who've offered to contribute squares for the afghan to be the prize in a drawing next Fall at the KAP: 
Would you please make the effort to attach a label or ID info to all squares that you make? I would appreciate it if you would include your name, the color and stitch or pattern name for each square.

That info will be used to create a chart of the squares so that everyone present will be able admire and ''oooh and ahhh'' over the works assembled into the afghan. The chart will be given to the winner of the drawing so that he/she will be able to admire and appreciate each contribution and its maker at their leisure. Also if questions arise regarding the yarn used or how to work the pattern or the stitch (if a bit unusual) used, then the winner can seek that info from the creator of the square.

Thanks so much for your help.

Ohio Joy*


----------



## Patches39

Well feel sleepy so hopefully I will sleep tonight. :-D have not been able to knit for a few days, hands not good. Pray all will have a blessed tomorrow, may it be filled with peace healing, and joy. Night night :-D


----------



## Pup lover

Ceili said:


> Yep, "Yankee Doodle Dandy". I understand Cagney was originally a Vaudeville song and dance man. As to Astaire and Kelly, Astaire was ballroom and Kelly was ballet/modern. Quite different from each other. Love Astaire for his grace and being so debonaire (sp), but love Kelly for power and, dare I say it, sexiness.
> 
> OMG! I made a post that didn't get sucked into cyberspace!!!!!!


Hi Ceili! Nice to see you, hope you are doing well!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm to the skirt, I'm liking it so far.


Both are lovely- be interesting to see the finished dress.


----------



## Pup lover

cmaliza said:


> ~~~And Moscow, Iowa


And Paris, Illinois


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Both are lovely- be interesting to see the finished dress.


If I spend as much time on it tomorrow as I did today, I hope to have it done by the time I go to bed. 

Football and lace seem to go together surprisingly. lol Having fun with the Elizabeth right now, that may change when I get further into the charts though. lol


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> If I spend as much time on it tomorrow as I did today, I hope to have it done by the time I go to bed.
> 
> Football and lace seem to go together surprisingly. lol Having fun with the Elizabeth right now, that may change when I get further into the charts though. lol


I think you must be a much faster knitter than am I!


----------



## Poledra65

Pup lover said:


> And Paris, Illinois


There is a Paris, Texas and also a London Texas. lol


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I think you must be a much faster knitter than am I!


LOL! They tell me at knit group that I am a fast knitter, but I don't feel very fast.

Grey is saying hello to you all, he's in my lap mewing at the screen. lol


----------



## Lurker 2

Have got the back of the sweater finished casting on started for the front.
I have the advance for my teeth, but the new rule for repayments will take quite a bit of adjusting- Oh well, such is life!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! They tell me at knit group that I am a fast knitter, but I don't feel very fast.
> 
> Grey is saying hello to you all, he's in my lap mewing at the screen. lol


 :thumbup: to Mr Grey!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Have got the back of the sweater finished casting on started for the front.
> I have the advance for my teeth, but the new rule for repayments will take quite a bit of adjusting- Oh well, such is life!


Wow! The sweater is coming along very quickly, can't wait to see. :thumbup:

Wonderful on the funding, hopefully the repayments won't be too much of a drain on your weekly finances. 
Hugs


----------



## sassafras123

Tessa, hope you feel better soon.
Kaye, love the color of sweater.


----------



## Poledra65

Love this


----------



## AZ Sticks

Patches39 said:


> Beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks Patches!


----------



## AZ Sticks

RookieRetiree said:


> That's great news on her getting better. Thanks for letting us know. I have her home address, but maybe sending to the rehab center is better. Can you PM me with that information?


I sure will rookie!


----------



## AZ Sticks

jknappva said:


> Thank you so much for the update...I'm so glad she's more upbeat. That's always helps with rehab.
> Please give her my best when you talk with her and tell her she's in my prayers every day!
> JuneK


I sure will!


----------



## AZ Sticks

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks, I will pass it on to them. I love sharing the grands with everyone. There are some days I'd share even more than normal


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Tessadele said:


> Yucki, come home.
> 
> Just a few quick words as it's bedtime here & I have a rotten cold courtesy of my GGD. I've been looking after her for a week or so as her Dad is refitting the kitchen & they've had no electricity, water, heat or cooker. We've been out a fair bit & were very happy until she got this cold & passed it on. She is a little sweetheart, so happy & saucy for a just 2yr old & I love having her, she keeps us in fits of laughter just with her saucy smiles & the way she speaks too. She's very polite with her "yes please" & "no thank you's" so it's hard to be cross with her. But it has been tiring as her parents have been coming for their evening meals too. Today because I wasn't well they came & cooked a lovely roast for us, which almost made it worth being ill, but not quite.
> I will spend some time now catching up on KTP & then sleep. Night,night all, sleep tight.
> 
> Tessa


Hope you feel better soon and DDG too! It sounds like fun having her for a visit....I love that age.


----------



## scotslass

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll have to look up that one...I'm an embarrassed Iowan admitting that I don't know where that is.


It's next to Pullman Washington. Approx 90 miles south of Spokane Wa. A cute little town


----------



## AZ Sticks

darowil said:


> Good to hear that Charlotte is feeling brighter. A long road ahead of her.


I think you are right- I'm so glad that her overall health is good.... That should help in her recovery.


----------



## AZ Sticks

darowil said:


> What a shame you don't get such lovely colour every year.


It is a shame- we are having such a long lovely Fall this year and I am going to want it like this every year!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm to the skirt, I'm liking it so far.


Lovely dress- it is going to be so cute! Nice sky.....


----------



## AZ Sticks

Poledra65 said:


> Yay for Saras' Dh!!! Somehow I just don't see your kids and/or grands not getting along, you have such a great sense of love in your family, you can just feel it. :thumbup:


I agree with you Kaye .... I see it in their smiles and " hear" it in nanacaren's posts!


----------



## grandma sherry

I have only posted on KTP once before but read daily and feel I know all of you. I just read that you went to school in Moscow and Enterprise, Nana Caren. I have lived in Napanee or area all my life - small world.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Poledra65 said:


> Gorgeous tree, but I really love the Sturgis sign in the background. :thumbup: :thumbup:


That's funny... I didn't realize I had gotten that in the pic.... I will take a better shot of it- it has names and arrows with the mileage to Sturgis, west plains, norco , and Costa Mesa. Places we have lived ... And of course Sturgis- the " Holy grail" for bikers!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Poledra65 said:


> I'll climb up there with you...


I'll save you a spot!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks so much for this news about dear Charlotte. She is lucky to have you to talk to . thanks for letting us know -- it is better if one of us contacts rather than all of us.
> 
> I will write her tomorrow. she is such a good friend to all of us.


She will be thrilled to hear from you!


----------



## AZ Sticks

jheiens said:


> *KAP afghan squares*
> 
> To any and all who've offered to contribute squares for the afghan to be the prize in a drawing next Fall at the KAP:
> 
> Would you please make the effort to attach a label or ID info to all squares that you make? I would appreciate it if you would *include your name, the color and stitch or pattern name for each square*.
> 
> That info will be used to create a chart of the squares so that everyone present will be able admire and ''oooh and ahhh'' over the works assembled into the afghan. The chart will be given to the winner of the drawing so that he/she will be able to admire and appreciate each contribution and its maker at their leisure. Also if questions arise regarding the yarn used or how to work the pattern or the stitch (if a bit unusual) used, then the winner can seek that info from the creator of the square.
> 
> Thanks so much for your help.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Good thinking joy - I'm glad you are in charge!! I would have gotten it all together (maybe) and had no clue who did what!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sandi thank you so much for keeping us updated on Charlotte. Please give her my love and let her know she is in my thoughts and prayers daily. I KNOW she will make a full recovery and wish her and Rick only the best of the best.

Poledra you are such a talented and fast knitter. That dress is looking lovely. What a lucky little girl that will be to receive it from you. I need to sit at your feet and learn just as I do many others here. Too many to name! I admire so many of you.

Tessedale so sorry you are under the weather. Prayers and healing energy heading your way.

Grandma Sherry good to see/hear from you again. I do remember your name having posted before. Hey, once you are here you are part of the family whether you show up often or not. Glad you came back.


----------



## AZ Sticks

sugarsugar said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jumping in to let everyone know that I spoke to Rick today. Charlotte has been moved to the rehab facility associated with the Hospital in Phoenix. She has only been there a few days, but Rick said that when he got there today she was up in a wheelchair in the cafeteria chatting with some other patients- he said it is the first time he has seen her up like that in 3 weeks - so VERY good news.
> 
> I am glad she is getting the correct help she needs, and that Rick has banned certain people from seeing her. I am sure she has a great attitude and that accounts for a LOT. She doesnt need negative people around her.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

Make that a double ditto...I am THRILLED that Joy (jheiens) is in charge of this project for the KAP. PLEASE EVERYONE...follow Joy's posts about the afghan. All I do is post the guidelines from time to time. Kind of her secretary in hiding....LOL OHIO JOY has all the info and help for this project. THANK YOU JOY!!!



AZ Sticks said:


> Good thinking joy - I'm glad you are in charge!! I would have gotten it all together (maybe) and had no clue who did what!!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Patches39 said:


> Well feel sleepy so hopefully I will sleep tonight. :-D have not been able to knit for a few days, hands not good. Pray all will have a blessed tomorrow, may it be filled with peace healing, and joy. Night night :-D


Sleep well dear - and I hope your hands are better tomorrow.


----------



## Marikayknits

I was never a fan of instant potatoes, but I now use a brand called Idahoan, and they are excellent. No artificial taste! Also, instant mashed potatoes make a great thickening agent.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Folks I'm calling it an early night tonight...gotta go have blood drawn for cholesterol check in the morning. Hope those of you already asleep have pleasant dreams, those starting a new day may it be filled with sunshine and good times. Play nice here on the forum and love each other. Night night!
gweniepooh


----------



## Marikayknits

thewren said:


> florida and texas are maybe fifteen and twenty minutes away.
> 
> sam


In our area we can even leave the planet!! Mars and Moon are very close to where I live!


----------



## AZ Sticks

grandma sherry said:


> I have only posted on KTP once before but read daily and feel I know all of you. I just read that you went to school in Moscow and Enterprise, Nana Caren. I have lived in Napanee or area all my life - small world.


We're glad you spoke up!!! Nana Caren has turned in for the night... She has this bad habit of getting up at silly o'clock as angelam calls it to watch motog racing! But she will be so excited to hear from you. What else can you share with us.... Projects, recipes, pictures?? We love new voices at the KTP!
Don't be a stranger..... Luv- AZ


----------



## grandma sherry

Thanks Gweeniepooh, I do feel I know you all, and you are a great family!


----------



## StellaK

I think I would add the yellow.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Marikayknits said:


> In our area we can even leave the planet!! Mars and Moon are very close to where I live!


Now that would get some little ones excited! I'm imagining the look on sam's grandson's faces... Or Seth and dj!!!


----------



## grandma sherry

Thanks AZ, I am working on my first lace shawl, with many life lines and still much frogging. Also hats and mitts, and quilts for grandsons, and crocheted placemat sets for Christmas gifts - nothing to post yet.


----------



## Poledra65

AZ Sticks said:


> I agree with you Kaye .... I see it in their smiles and " hear" it in nanacaren's posts!


Totally!!! :-D


----------



## Poledra65

AZ Sticks said:


> That's funny... I didn't realize I had gotten that in the pic.... I will take a better shot of it- it has names and arrows with the mileage to Sturgis, west plains, norco , and Costa Mesa. Places we have lived ... And of course Sturgis- the " Holy grail" for bikers!


LOL!! Too funny, that's the first thing that caught my eye, now what does that say about me? lolol


----------



## Poledra65

AZ Sticks said:


> I'll save you a spot!


I'll bring the coffee and cinnamon rolls. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Sandi thank you so much for keeping us updated on Charlotte. Please give her my love and let her know she is in my thoughts and prayers daily. I KNOW she will make a full recovery and wish her and Rick only the best of the best.
> 
> Poledra you are such a talented and fast knitter. That dress is looking lovely. What a lucky little girl that will be to receive it from you. I need to sit at your feet and learn just as I do many others here. Too many to name! I admire so many of you.
> 
> Tessedale so sorry you are under the weather. Prayers and healing energy heading your way.
> 
> Grandma Sherry good to see/hear from you again. I do remember your name having posted before. Hey, once you are here you are part of the family whether you show up often or not. Glad you came back.


Gwen, I think you are doing just fine, the animal hats alone are pretty impressive and you get them done fast, not to forget the bears and other things you've done.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Folks I'm calling it an early night tonight...gotta go have blood drawn for cholesterol check in the morning. Hope those of you already asleep have pleasant dreams, those starting a new day may it be filled with sunshine and good times. Play nice here on the forum and love each other. Night night!
> gweniepooh


Sweet dreams, hoping that your cholesterol is good.


----------



## Poledra65

Marikayknits said:


> In our area we can even leave the planet!! Mars and Moon are very close to where I live!


I want to go!!! :lol:


----------



## Poledra65

AZ Sticks said:


> Now that would get some little ones excited! I'm imagining the look on sam's grandson's faces... Or Seth and dj!!!


LOL!! Me too, and I know a certain little boy named J.J. that would love to go too. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

grandma sherry said:


> Thanks AZ, I am working on my first lace shawl, with many life lines and still much frogging. Also hats and mitts, and quilts for grandsons, and crocheted placemat sets for Christmas gifts - nothing to post yet.


My, you are busy. Welcome to the TP, so glad you stopped to comment, we love new voices.


----------



## AZ Sticks

grandma sherry said:


> Thanks AZ, I am working on my first lace shawl, with many life lines and still much frogging. Also hats and mitts, and quilts for grandsons, and crocheted placemat sets for Christmas gifts - nothing to post yet.


Sounds like you have your work cut out for you! I will look forward to pictures!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! Too funny, that's the first thing that caught my eye, now what does that say about me? lolol


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! Me too, and I know a certain little boy named J.J. that would love to go too. :thumbup:


Have we seen pictures of jj? Did I miss a post? I would be taking all of my company to the moon for sure.... The only thing I can think of around here is Baghdad!! Who would want to go there?


----------



## Poledra65

AZ Sticks said:


> Have we seen pictures of jj? Did I miss a post? I would be taking all of my company to the moon for sure.... The only thing I can think of around here is Baghdad!! Who would want to go there?


No, I lost all the pictures I had of him when my computer crashed, I need to get his grandma to send more of he and his sister. His older sister Kaya, is the recipient of the dress that I'm making, she was named for me. She used to be a little sweetheart but her mothers temperment is starting to come out in her. She doesn't give my son much of a hard time, he threatens to send her to me, she doesn't give me a hard time at all... lol...My son shares a mobile home with they and their grandma, they've been friends of the family for years and he's helped raise Kaya since she was born, more or less, then again, so have I. lol
J.J. is all love, I'm going to make him an animal hat and sleeveless hoodie for Christmas I think.


----------



## Designer1234

grandma sherry said:


> I have only posted on KTP once before but read daily and feel I know all of you. I just read that you went to school in Moscow and Enterprise, Nana Caren. I have lived in Napanee or area all my life - small world.


Napanee is one of the prettiest cities in Canada in my opinion. I lived for 3 years in Kingston and worked at Queen's university-- we used to do plays for church socials with our YOung Peoples group many many years ago and we made a couple of visits to Napanee each season. lovely area-- Especially in the autumn. Welcome to the tea party this is a wonderful place


----------



## AZ Sticks

Poledra65 said:


> No, I lost all the pictures I had of him when my computer crashed, I need to get his grandma to send more of he and his sister. His older sister Kaya, is the recipient of the dress that I'm making, she was named for me. She used to be a little sweetheart but her mothers temperment is starting to come out in her. She doesn't give my son much of a hard time, he threatens to send her to me, she doesn't give me a hard time at all... lol...My son shares a mobile home with they and their grandma, they've been friends of the family for years and he's helped raise Kaya since she was born, more or less, then again, so have I. lol
> J.J. is all love, I'm going to make him an animal hat and sleeveless hoodie for Christmas I think.


Well we will need pictures for sure of Kaya in her dress and jj in his hat and hoodie. What is it about little girls and that moment in time that they become trouble? It doesn't usually last long thank goodness, but they all seem to go through it! My middle name is Kay.... And so is my daughter's !! And yes she had her moment!


----------



## Poledra65

AZ Sticks said:


> Well we will need pictures for sure of Kaya in her dress and jj in his hat and hoodie. What is it about little girls and that moment in time that they become trouble? It doesn't usually last long thank goodness, but they all seem to go through it! My middle name is Kay.... And so is my daughter's !! And yes she had her moment!


 :roll: Yes, he mother is a very hot headed and emotional, Kaya is getting her mommas' attitude. Hopefully that is the worst thing she inherits from her mother, Sam is very bright and and sweet for the most part, loves her kids to death and is never volatile with them and she could do anything if she would just set her mind to it. Unfortunately she keeps falling back to bad man choices and drugs. 
Yes, I'll have their grandma and my son take lots of pictures.  Kaya loves when I make her clothes, which is very nice.


----------



## iamsam

good to see you grandma sherry - we hope you had a good time and will be visiting us on a regular basis from now on - we would love to have you - always fresh hot tea and an empty chair - we'll be looking for you.

there is also a napanee, Indiana.

sam



grandma sherry said:


> I have only posted on KTP once before but read daily and feel I know all of you. I just read that you went to school in Moscow and Enterprise, Nana Caren. I have lived in Napanee or area all my life - small world.


----------



## iamsam

and they are an excellent snack to eat while I am keeping up with you ladies - lots of butter.

yum

sam



Marikayknits said:


> I was never a fan of instant potatoes, but I now use a brand called Idahoan, and they are excellent. No artificial taste! Also, instant mashed potatoes make a great thickening agent.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Poledra65 said:


> :roll: Yes, he mother is a very hot headed and emotional, Kaya is getting her mommas' attitude. Hopefully that is the worst thing she inherits from her mother, Sam is very bright and and sweet for the most part, loves her kids to death and is never volatile with them and she could do anything if she would just set her mind to it. Unfortunately she keeps falling back to bad man choices and drugs.
> Yes, I'll have their grandma and my son take lots of pictures.  Kaya loves when I make her clothes, which is very nice.


I will keep them all in my heart and hope for a good outcome in time. They are fortunate to have their gma and your son.


----------



## AZ Sticks

thewren said:


> and they are an excellent snack to eat while I am keeping up with you ladies - lots of butter.
> 
> yum
> 
> sam


I have used the idahoan brand myself and they are pretty darn good.


----------



## Poledra65

AZ Sticks said:


> I will keep them all in my heart and hope for a good outcome in time. They are fortunate to have their gma and your son.


Thank you. Yes, Grandma loves them to pieces, she's just tired of trying to raise them, she'd rather be able to spoil them and send them home. But at least she is a constant which they both need.


----------



## Dreamweaver

So much going on around here this week... I have not even had a chance to start reading the Tea Party, but wanted to post a picture of the bear that Gypsycream knit for me now that I've figured out how to do that from the I-pad. He is such a joy. Meet Maxwell.


----------



## Dreamweaver

StellaK said:


> I have an urgent need for prayers. At my grandson's football game tonight, a player from the opposing team was injured. He has a broken neck and perhaps complete paralysis. I do not know his name. The only encouraging part of this is he was taken immediately to a large hospital only blocks away which has a great reputation for neurosurgery. Thank you for your prayers. This was a high school football game.
> StellaK


We were at a HS football game that night as well. Prayers on the way..... Thank goodness I had girls. Here in football crazy Texas, mine would not have been allowed to play..... Even a lot of ex-pros are now sting they won't let their boys play. I so hope this young man is not paralyzed.


----------



## iamsam

a delightful bear jynx - hope he brings you much comfort.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> So much going on around here this week... I have not even had a chance to start reading the Tea Party, but wanted to post a picture of the bear that Gypsycream knit for me now that I've figured out how to do that from the I-pad. He is such a joy. Meet Maxwell.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bulldog said:


> My Dearest Brothers and Sisters of the Heart,
> I must beg your forgiveness as I am just so far behind. Havent been able to post or read as I have just been so very busy. Know that I do have a long list to pray for. Continue to lift Charlotte, Marianne, and Jyns up as I know their burdens are heavy. Love them so much.
> I have been trying to get the house clean for the holidays. Swept, mopped, and vacuumed one day and it did my back in. Had to rest the next day. Got some more done and will have to finish next week. Angie needed me so had to stop.
> Please continue to pray for my daughter. The IV steroids have just blown her up and know the added weight has been bad on that leg. She saw the Neurologist last week and he thinks her foot is infected and the hardware is working its way out, so she is facing another surgery. It has been red since surgery and her orthopedist released her. Now they want to do a bone scan. I worry about her so. They have been under such stress for year now. She gets lonely and loneliness leads to depression so I try and just pop in when I can. Just dont know when this is all gonna end. She is doing everything they have told her. One of her many Drs told her to get more active so Jim has helped her shop for groceries and Christmas for Haley (She has ordered most of it on the internet). I am just so concerned about her. I know God is in control and watches over His children, but you know a Mom never stops worrying about their children in tough situations.
> I have been working so hard on DDs socks. I gotta tell yall I have knitted and knitted and dont think I will ever get to the heel. I am using a size 1 needle for the gauge and as I was told to. She measures 14 mid calf to the floor(she is tall) and I was making it 11 ½ before starting the heel flap. I am gonna have to lay it aside for a while as I have to get some boot cuffs made for four people One set is for my granddaughter who wants a beige pair. The other three are for gifts for three of my Church friends. They wear black boots so was gonna make them grey. Do yall think that would be a good choice or should I make them off white?
> We are swarming with dear here and yesterday a raccoon took up home with us. Jim called animal control to come get it but havent heard from them yet. Leaving Angies you have to drive really slow as you see dear in packs of ten and they will dart out in front of you. Coming from the Drs in Jackson they were on the side of the interstate in packs. I did find out I told you about the deer my friend got in her yard was not a doe but a buck.
> Will not take up anymore space or your time so will close for now and tomorrow will read more on postings.I love you all with all my heart and pray for those who are sick, out of work, selling homes,traveling, or in any type of harms way. So love all you pictures.Betty


Dear Heart... You have quite a bit on your plate right now..... Of course your daughter is sent loads of healing energy and prayers. It has been such a rough road for her and feeling lousy eventually gets you down and depression can be a real concern. She is so lucky to have you and Jim close enough to help out.

I don"t envy you getting the house ready for the holidays. I think I a. Going to,let oldest DD do it this year. DH won"t be thrilled with that but just not sure I can I unload the table! I have so much paperwork piled up. The house is clean enough. (A few dust bunnies under the bed don't count) I hate to break with tradition (and DH hates to not have leftovers) so I may reconsider if I have a burst of energy. YOU have too much energy, doing for everyone else. Slow down!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Dreamweaver said:


> So much going on around here this week... I have not even had a chance to start reading the Tea Party, but wanted to post a picture of the bear that Gypsycream knit for me now that I've figured out how to do that from the I-pad. He is such a joy. Meet Maxwell.


He is great Jynx! What a sweet face he has. Pat is a talented lady. Have you seen the little lambs she made?? I thought of you!


----------



## Dreamweaver

darowil said:


> Sugarsugar did you know that the Victorian Handknitters Guild are busy knitting 5000 poppies? They are not needed till April 2015 when they plan to fill Federation Square with them for the centenary of the landing at Gallipoli. Well maybe not fill it- but they will take up a lot of space.


What a wonderful way to commemorate the event. Our Veteran's day is tomorrow and everyone is flying the flag. There will be a parade. I'm at the Dr. But hope to see some of it on TV.


----------



## Ceili

Post disappeared, but just wanted to say Hi! (disappeared post was very long, but wanted you to know I'm trying). I know, Sam - type it somewhere else & cut & paste! just wasn't thinking.


----------



## iamsam

time for me to say good night. I am about ready to fall off my chair. see all of you in the morning.

sam


----------



## Dreamweaver

flyty1n said:


> How glad I am that those days are gone. I feel your pocketbook pain, but dentistry has become so MUCH better now and many times teeth are able to be saved instead of destroyed. Each tooth lost makes changes in your bite and your whole mouth. Just had a bill for 825 for a new Zirconium crown to replace a damaged porcelain one. My share, after insurance, was only $125 and it was worth every penny. Zirconium is a wonderful new material, so hard you can't destroy it with a hammer, and the crown, computerized made after a special scan of my own tooth, fits perfectly. I can only hope that you will be able to have such superior results as i did.


WOW, you have good insurance. Mine only covers $1,000 a year and about half the cost of a crown. I think the old kind run about $500 and I pay half.... I'll have to ask my dentist about the Zirconium. he wants to do an implant on one tooth but I can't afford the $2,000 plus the special scan at $300. Sure wish the had not lost my partial. Ins. Won't cover it so it is all out of pocket.


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> What kind was that? I'm making pulled pork this week too. I do it the easy way - in the crockpot. Recipe is simple and can be used with a beef chuck roast too. Place meat in slow cooker, drain a jar of peppercinni into the cooker and then de-stem the brined peppers and put them in the pot also. Add a package of dry onion soup mix and any other seasonings you like (I add cumin, paprika, & thyme) and cook it for at least 5 hours...but it's fine if you leave it all day. Just take out the meat and fork shred removing any fat you see...return to the cooker with the BBQ sauce and serve. The brine from the peppers tenderizes the meat and adds just enough pop of flavor.


Yum, there was some at the party Sat. Night that was excellent. I need to find out which sauce she used.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Poledra65 said:


> Sorry about the loss of your friend, or assuming friend.
> The pictures are beautiful.


Ditto from me.... Sure do miss the colors of fall.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Angora1 said:


> Thank you. It is my cousin's wife. She had a stroke about a month ago and was in speech therapy. She was going to go to the hunting camp with him but didn't feel well, but no indication it was serious and told him to go without her. His sister came over to take her grocery shopping and found her dead on the floor. At the time I heard my uncle was on his way up to the hunting camp to tell him, so he didn't even know she had died yet. The camp is up in Haliburton, Ont. and they live in Woodstock, Ont., so quite a distance. Sad he couldn't have been with her and I hope he doesn't blame himself for not being there.


So sorry for your loss. I do hope you uncle will not feel a guilty. I know Gerry was haunted and had nightmares about what would have happened last May if he had not come home when he did when I had the perforated bowel and couldn't call for help. We always want to protect those we love....


----------



## Poledra65

Dreamweaver said:


> So much going on around here this week... I have not even had a chance to start reading the Tea Party, but wanted to post a picture of the bear that Gypsycream knit for me now that I've figured out how to do that from the I-pad. He is such a joy. Meet Maxwell.


Oh he's precious!! 
So good to see you. Yes I tease my DH that in Texas, it's football, God, family instead of God, family, football. lolol... I know it's not, but sometimes it sure seems that way. :lol:


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I've gotten through row 8 on chart 2 so I think I'll head to bed before I can mess it up. 
Hope everyone sleeps well, night. 
Hugs


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> you betcha - they better not hurt my boy - they will have me to contend with. lol
> 
> I don't know if it is a problem among rugby players but we are having quite the scandal over concussions in the nfl - for so many years they just let them play - now we have retired players - yet in the prime of life - losing their memory because of too many concussions. what were they thinking - evidently they weren't thinking. very sad.
> 
> sam


Yes, I met Tony Dorsett a few times and he is such. A nice man and now having dime tis problems and temper flares. When you look at the force behind some of those hits, how could it not affect your head and brain?


----------



## Dreamweaver

Angora1 said:


> Sam, that adds a whole different perspective to it and yes, better than being left a vegetable from another bad stroke and living a prisoner of one's body.


I am in total agreement with that. I have a friend who is nearly in that state and she will not even allow friends to visit. The depression has to be overwhelming. I hope to go in my sleep. No need for good- byes.


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> Love the pictures, Angora, and sympathies on the loss of your relative. We were at a wake last night--DH's Mom's cousin, but she was more our contemporary than Mom's. Their kids and our kids went to H.S. together. She was diagnosed with Multiply Mylenoma at least 10 years ago and had several periods of remission, but all the treatments over the years had weakened her heart too much. She tried every treatment the Drs. could come up with and vowed to fight to the end and she did. She had friends come from all over the U.S. to the wake and funeral.
> 
> I love meatloaf and may plan to make that tomorrow..DH and I like it, but not DD--too bad for her; she'll have to be happy with the BBQ Beef from today. Like you, Sam, I love meatloaf sandwiches.
> 
> I got quite a bit done on the second Christmas stocking and like the way it's coming together. I decided on using a pale green as the background for the intarsia angel. Pale green was my MIL's favorite color and there was a skein of yarn in that color in the bag she left in the attic. I decided that if she were here to make another stocking, then she would have incorporated that color into the design...just keeping her as part of this process. I also completed a crocheted bell and it's blocking/drying over a small glass. I'm going start crocheting and knitting some autumn leaves to take down to our DD's for Thanksgiving. So I'll be taking a break from the knitting for a couple of days and probably won't be on here much for the next few weeks either.
> 
> Love and prayers to all.


So sorry for your loss. I don't know now some are able to fight so long. That takes true courage.

Love a good meatloaf sandwich, maybe even more than the original meal...

Sounds like you are knitting up a storm... Wish I could say the same 
, but do plan on doing some boot cuffs.


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> this was in my latest "women's health" newsletter - thought it sounded refreshing.
> 
> sam
> 
> frozen raspberry pie Servings
> Nutritional Info (Per serving):
> Calories: 220, Saturated Fat: 1g, Sodium: 165mg, Dietary Fiber: 4g, Total Fat: 7g, Carbs: 37g, Cholesterol: 4mg, Protein: 3g
> Carb Choices: 2.5
> Ingredients
> 	1 dash(es) cooking spray, to coat pie pan
> 	33 piece(s) cookies, wafer(s), chocolate, (1 for garnish)
> 	1/4 cup(s) sugar, powdered
> 	2 tablespoon oil, canola
> 	2 tablespoon milk, fat-free
> 	1 tablespoon butter
> 	3 cup(s) raspberries, frozen, (thawed), or fresh
> 	2 tablespoon lemon juice
> 	1/4 teaspoon salt
> 	2 large egg white(s), at room temperature
> 	1/2 cup(s) sugar, granulated
> 	1/2 teaspoon cream of tartar
> 
> 	Preparation
> 
> Preheat oven to 350°F. Coat a 9-inch pie pan with cooking spray.
> 
> To prepare crust:
> 1. Process 32 wafers, confectioners' sugar, oil, milk and butter in a food processor until finely ground.
> 2. Press the mixture into the bottom and up the sides of the prepared pan, creating an even, dense crust. Bake for 12 minutes.
> 3. Cool on a wire rack to room temperature, about 1 hour, pressing any puffed parts of the crust back into the pan.
> 
> To prepare filling:
> 1. Meanwhile, puree raspberries, lemon juice and salt in a blender or food processor until smooth. Strain through a fine-mesh sieve into a medium bowl, pressing with a rubber spatula to extract the juice; discard seeds.
> 
> 2. Bring 1 inch of water to a slow simmer in a large saucepan. Combine egg whites, granulated sugar and cream of tartar in a 3-quart stainless-steel bowl. Beat with an electric mixer on medium speed until foamy.
> 
> 3. Set the bowl over the simmering water and continue to beat on medium speed, moving the mixer around, until the mixture is glossy and thick, about 3 1/2 minutes. Increase the speed to high, and continue beating over the simmering water until very stiff and glossy, about 3 1/2 minutes more (the eggs will be at a safe temperature, 160°F, at this point).
> 
> 4. Remove from the heat (be careful of the escaping steam) and continue beating on medium speed until room temperature, 3 to 5 minutes.
> 
> 5. Fold the raspberry puree into the meringue until combined. Pour the raspberry filling into the pie crust; crumble the remaining chocolate wafer over the top. Place the pie on a level surface in your freezer and freeze until solid, at least 6 hours. To serve, let the pie stand at room temperature until softened slightly, about 10 minutes, before slicing
> 
> http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/frozen-raspberry-pie.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_EverydayHealthWomensHealth_20131109


Raspberries and chocolate were made for each other. My favorite combo. This is a mist do as is the asparagus one at the beginning of the party. The smoothies sound great too.

Darn, now I 'm getting hungry and it is past my bedtime. Guess I go to bed with a growling tummy.


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> Folks I'm calling it an early night tonight...gotta go have blood drawn for cholesterol check in the morning. Hope those of you already asleep have pleasant dreams, those starting a new day may it be filled with sunshine and good times. Play nice here on the forum and love each other. Night night!
> gweniepooh


We will!  Will be thinking special thoughts for you and Marianne on Tuesday.


----------



## sugarsugar

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you. Yes, Grandma loves them to pieces, she's just tired of trying to raise them, she'd rather be able to spoil them and send them home. But at least she is a constant which they both need.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Dreamweaver said:


> So much going on around here this week... I have not even had a chance to start reading the Tea Party, but wanted to post a picture of the bear that Gypsycream knit for me now that I've figured out how to do that from the I-pad. He is such a joy. Meet Maxwell.


So gorgeous!! :thumbup: And I love your quilt too.


----------



## dollyclaire

Gweniepooh said:


> Sandi thank you so much for keeping us updated on Charlotte. Please give her my love and let her know she is in my thoughts and prayers daily. I KNOW she will make a full recovery and wish her and Rick only the best of the best.
> 
> Poledra you are such a talented and fast knitter. That dress is looking lovely. What a lucky little girl that will be to receive it from you. I need to sit at your feet and learn just as I do many others here. Too many to name! I admire so many of you.
> 
> Tessedale so sorry you are under the weather. Prayers and healing energy heading your way.
> 
> Grandma Sherry good to see/hear from you again. I do remember your name having posted before. Hey, once you are here you are part of the family whether you show up often or not. Glad you came back.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dollyclaire

sugarsugar said:


> We will!  Will be thinking special thoughts for you and Marianne on Tuesday.


I will be too, I am going to hospital on Tuesday as well for the removal of a growth on my knee. It seems to have taken forever for the date to arrive but only one more sleep to go. The MRI scan they did was inconclusive, they do not know what the growth is exactly. It is on my left knee which I refer to as my good side as all the injuries and subsequent weakness happened to the right side of my body. It has really impacted on my mobility and the pain level has increased considerably but hopefully after tomorrow there will be an improvement and I can continue to rely on my 'good side' to get out and about. I just have to keep my mind under control as at times it has been running riot with all the what ifs I have been imagining, my DH always said I had a vivid imagination and it has certainly been working overtime the last few weeks. Hopefully back to working to rule tomorrow lol


----------



## sugarsugar

dollyclaire said:


> I will be too, I am going to hospital on Tuesday as well for the removal of a growth on my knee. It seems to have taken forever for the date to arrive but only one more sleep to go. The MRI scan they did was inconclusive, they do not know what the growth is exactly. It is on my left side which I refer to as my good side as all the injuries and subsequent weakness happened to the right side of my body. It has really impacted on my mobility and the pain level has increased considerably but hopefully after tomorrow there will be an improvement and I can continue to rely on my 'good side' to get out and about. I just have to keep my mind under control as at times it has been running riot with all the what ifs I have been imagining, my DH always said I had a vivid imagination and it has certainly been working overtime the last few weeks. Hopefully back to working to rule tomorrow lol


I will be thinking of you also tomorrow. Try not to do the "what ifs etc". Keep your spirits up and take care. You will be fine, we all have your back.


----------



## dollyclaire

sugarsugar said:


> I will be thinking of you also tomorrow. Try not to do the "what ifs etc". Keep your spirits up and take care. You will be fine, we all have your back.


Thanks Sugarsugar, how are you? We are a much colder now with a lot of wind and rain. The leaves are falling more now as well, will not be long until the trees are bare.


----------



## darowil

dollyclaire I hope tomorrow goes well- and that what ever the problem is can be easilly fixed- and keep you mobile.


----------



## dollyclaire

darowil said:


> dollyclaire I hope tomorrow goes well- and that what ever the problem is can be easilly fixed- and keep you mobile.


Thanks Darowil, it does help telling other people as I then do not feel so alone.
I have my little friend Solway still staying with me so he is a great joy and comfort. He is pleading for a little bit of my toast as I write but sadly he is not allowed anything due to food allergies. Not easy when he speaks so eloquently with his eyes lol


----------



## NanaCaren

dollyclaire said:


> I will be too, I am going to hospital on Tuesday as well for the removal of a growth on my knee. It seems to have taken forever for the date to arrive but only one more sleep to go. The MRI scan they did was inconclusive, they do not know what the growth is exactly. It is on my left knee which I refer to as my good side as all the injuries and subsequent weakness happened to the right side of my body. It has really impacted on my mobility and the pain level has increased considerably but hopefully after tomorrow there will be an improvement and I can continue to rely on my 'good side' to get out and about. I just have to keep my mind under control as at times it has been running riot with all the what ifs I have been imagining, my DH always said I had a vivid imagination and it has certainly been working overtime the last few weeks. Hopefully back to working to rule tomorrow lol


Sending healing thoughts and energies your way. The what ifs are not always a good thing, unless it is what if things worked out and the pain goes away. Hugs


----------



## darowil

dollyclaire said:


> Thanks Darowil, it does help telling other people as I then do not feel so alone.
> I have my little friend Solway still staying with me so he is a great joy and comfort. He is pleading for a little bit of my toast as I write but sadly he is not allowed anything due to food allergies. Not easy when he speaks so eloquently with his eyes lol


Are you just in for the day? Wondering about the animals. 
When I worked in London one morning a lady who was in for major surgery disappeared the morning of her surgery. Great concern all round until she turned back up. She had gone home to feed her cats! Can't remember what happened to them after that as she was having major bowel surgery and so was in no way able to go home for a number of days even if she had simply gone off again like that morning. To me and another nurse she was forever the cat lady after that.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good Morning from Great Bend. Still dark as I have been up since very silly hour this morning. :-D 

Elishia and I made eight dozen cookies yesterday. Only ended up with about a dozen left. :/ 

I will be heading out to take Jamie back to college, Sara starts her job at 9:30 this morning. 

Coffee, tea and some home baked sweets.
Cherry, lemon & tangerine biscuits, jammie dodgers and chocolate chip squres.


----------



## angelam

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> What's the old saying, some people would complain if you gave them a new rope to hang themselves with? :thumbup:


Haven't heard that one before! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

sugarsugar said:


> ..... I've told him that if he sees anything he likes to buy it and I can put towards his christmas. He is SO hard to buy for as if he wants anything he just gets it himself. That boy has too much money. LOL.
> 
> That's exactly my son too!


----------



## angelam

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm to the skirt, I'm liking it so far.


Your knitting looks great. I love that colour. :thumbup: 
Angry looking clouds! :thumbdown:


----------



## KateB

grandma sherry said:


> I have only posted on KTP once before but read daily and feel I know all of you. I just read that you went to school in Moscow and Enterprise, Nana Caren. I have lived in Napanee or area all my life - small world.


Please post more, we love new voices!


----------



## angelam

grandma sherry said:


> I have only posted on KTP once before but read daily and feel I know all of you. I just read that you went to school in Moscow and Enterprise, Nana Caren. I have lived in Napanee or area all my life - small world.


Good to meet you grandma sherry. Come and join us again - we're always here!


----------



## angelam

Poledra65 said:


> I'll bring the coffee and cinnamon rolls. :thumbup:


If there's cinnamon rolls going I'll be there!


----------



## angelam

Dreamweaver said:


> So much going on around here this week... I have not even had a chance to start reading the Tea Party, but wanted to post a picture of the bear that Gypsycream knit for me now that I've figured out how to do that from the I-pad. He is such a joy. Meet Maxwell.


Love the bear Jynx. What a talented lady Gypsycream is.


----------



## KateB

dollyclaire said:


> I will be too, I am going to hospital on Tuesday as well for the removal of a growth on my knee. It seems to have taken forever for the date to arrive but only one more sleep to go. The MRI scan they did was inconclusive, they do not know what the growth is exactly. It is on my left knee which I refer to as my good side as all the injuries and subsequent weakness happened to the right side of my body. It has really impacted on my mobility and the pain level has increased considerably but hopefully after tomorrow there will be an improvement and I can continue to rely on my 'good side' to get out and about. I just have to keep my mind under control as at times it has been running riot with all the what ifs I have been imagining, my DH always said I had a vivid imagination and it has certainly been working overtime the last few weeks. Hopefully back to working to rule tomorrow lol


Hope all goes well on Tuesday and you get the outcome you want. Not always easy to stop your imagination running away with you, but positive thinking is the way forward!
Which hospital are you going into?


----------



## dollyclaire

darowil said:


> Are you just in for the day? Wondering about the animals.
> When I worked in London one morning a lady who was in for major surgery disappeared the morning of her surgery. Great concern all round until she turned back up. She had gone home to feed her cats! Can't remember what happened to them after that as she was having major bowel surgery and so was in no way able to go home for a number of days even if she had simply gone off again like that morning. To me and another nurse she was forever the cat lady after that.


Yes it is day surgery, he will be with me in the car, he prefers to be in the car than left at home by himself. A friend is coming with me and she will drive me home. I would probably be known as Mrs Doolittle as I have long term resident rabbits and have cats and dogs come regularly to stay and I do talk to them all the time. I even talk to Solway who is stone deaf but then again I am sure he can lip read as he seems to know what I am saying lol No birds I am afraid as I am allergic to their feathers. I am the only human in this household but with the animal visitors I am kept busy.


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> So much going on around here this week... I have not even had a chance to start reading the Tea Party, but wanted to post a picture of the bear that Gypsycream knit for me now that I've figured out how to do that from the I-pad. He is such a joy. Meet Maxwell.


What a sweetheart he is! Hope the 'going on' is for the good!


----------



## angelam

dollyclaire said:


> I will be too, I am going to hospital on Tuesday as well for the removal of a growth on my knee. It seems to have taken forever for the date to arrive but only one more sleep to go. The MRI scan they did was inconclusive, they do not know what the growth is exactly. It is on my left knee which I refer to as my good side as all the injuries and subsequent weakness happened to the right side of my body. It has really impacted on my mobility and the pain level has increased considerably but hopefully after tomorrow there will be an improvement and I can continue to rely on my 'good side' to get out and about. I just have to keep my mind under control as at times it has been running riot with all the what ifs I have been imagining, my DH always said I had a vivid imagination and it has certainly been working overtime the last few weeks. Hopefully back to working to rule tomorrow lol


Good luck with your hospital appointment tomorrow. I suppose once they have removed the growth, then you will have to wait for them to get the lab results back? Hope it turns out to be nothing serious and you can get around better after it has healed.


----------



## dollyclaire

KateB said:


> Hope all goes well on Tuesday and you get the outcome you want. Not always easy to stop your imagination running away with you, but positive thinking is the way forward!
> Which hospital are you going into?


I am going to the Vale hospital in Alexandria, I though I might have to go to Paisley which is a bit too far for me to drive but I am pleased it is more local. My friend will come with me and she will drive us home, it will be good practice for her as mine is an automatic and she is thinking about buying mine when the Motability contract for it ends next June when I will have to get another car. I have decided to think as positive as I can and not let my imagination free rein. I am a half cup full person and will concentrate on that


----------



## Lurker 2

Ceili said:


> Post disappeared, but just wanted to say Hi! (disappeared post was very long, but wanted you to know I'm trying). I know, Sam - type it somewhere else & cut & paste! just wasn't thinking.


It is great to see you Ceili, post or disappeared post, it is so frustrating when one looses everything!


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> Good Morning from Great Bend. Still dark as I have been up since very silly hour this morning. :-D
> 
> Elishia and I made eight dozen cookies yesterday. Only ended up with about a dozen left. :/
> 
> I will be heading out to take Jamie back to college, Sara starts her job at 9:30 this morning.
> 
> Coffee, tea and some home baked sweets.
> Cherry, lemon & tangerine biscuits, jammie dodgers and chocolate chip squres.


What a feast this morning! Thank you so much Caren. It's good to come round to your house for coffee every morning!


----------



## Lurker 2

dollyclaire said:


> I will be too, I am going to hospital on Tuesday as well for the removal of a growth on my knee. It seems to have taken forever for the date to arrive but only one more sleep to go. The MRI scan they did was inconclusive, they do not know what the growth is exactly. It is on my left knee which I refer to as my good side as all the injuries and subsequent weakness happened to the right side of my body. It has really impacted on my mobility and the pain level has increased considerably but hopefully after tomorrow there will be an improvement and I can continue to rely on my 'good side' to get out and about. I just have to keep my mind under control as at times it has been running riot with all the what ifs I have been imagining, my DH always said I had a vivid imagination and it has certainly been working overtime the last few weeks. Hopefully back to working to rule tomorrow lol


Prayers for Tuesday. Hoping indeed that it turns out to be something simple.


----------



## darowil

Tonights mug is one I was given as my Kris Kringle one year when I worked in a bowel hospital up Harrow way in London. Went there simply because the agency I was with at the time offered me a place there. Went reasonably reluctantly but did not like the place I was in, but not really sure the work appealed. And I ended up loving it, and being employed by the hospital itself rather than the agency. Would very willingly have stayed longer. But Maryanne was getting to the point where moving countries would not be good for her schooling. So we needed to leave then or stay in England and as family were here and it was clear that health issues would arise with family members soon we decided that moving back was the best option.
The ironic thing was that the first health issues that arose happened in London. David's parents came to visit and Howard had a heart attack over there and was not allowed to fly home until he had a bypass done. So we ended up coming back and leaving them in London- he had the bypass by then and was just waiting for the all clear to fly home.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Hi all, another week under way. Lovely recipes, made basil pesto chicken pasta for dinner, absolutely yummy.

Cook up sufficient pasta noodles (I used bow noodles) until tender. Cook enough diced chicken until golden brown. Put into bowl. Use 1 tsp bsil pesto per 2 serves and jix until chicken coated. Mix in noodles, serve and enjoy.

Spent the weekend at sister's beach house, relaxing and painting. Pics of bay.

This morning went to Remenbrance Day service in Caboolture where the memorial was also rededicated after being shifted from a no longer suitable location to new home in village square. Nice short service, thank goodness as it was hot day & most vets were in suits.

I hope everyone is as well as can be, those dealing with illness, recovering.


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, another week under way. Lovely recipes, made basil pesto chicken pasta for dinner, absolutely yummy.
> 
> Cook up sufficient pasta noodles (I used bow noodles) until tender. Cook enough diced chicken until golden brown. Put into bowl. Use 1 tsp bsil pesto per 2 serves and jix until chicken coated. Mix in noodles, serve and enjoy.
> 
> Spent the weekend at sister's beach house, relaxing and painting. Pics of bay.
> 
> This morning went to Remenbrance Day service in Caboolture where the memorial was also rededicated after being shifted from a no longer suitable location to new home in village square. Nice short service, thank goodness as it was hot day & most vets were in suits.
> 
> I hope everyone is as well as can be, those dealing with illness, recovering.


Glorious scenery, Heather! How are things on the job front? And how are you?


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> Glorious scenery, Heather! How are things on the job front? And how are you?


Job front still looking, waiting to hear about 1, waiting for costco to start hiring. I am well at moment, slight lingering headache from glare.

Had some luck with the storms yesterday, only on edge of each system.

How are things with you?


----------



## martina

Off to the dentist this afternoon for some major work, so keep me in your thoughts please if I don't post for a while. Hate dentists visits! . If anyone is going to be in London before the beginning of December there is a great exhibition of Australian Art at The Royal Academy on Piccadilly which is well worth a visit. Thanks for sending it over, Australia.


----------



## angelam

darowil said:


> Tonights mug is one I was given as my Kris Kringle one year when I worked in a bowel hospital up Harrow way in London. Went there simply because the agency I was with at the time offered me a place there. Went reasonably reluctantly but did not like the place I was in, but not really sure the work appealed. And I ended up loving it, and being employed by the hospital itself rather than the agency. Would very willingly have stayed longer. But Maryanne was getting to the point where moving countries would not be good for her schooling. So we needed to leave then or stay in England and as family were here and it was clear that health issues would arise with family members soon we decided that moving back was the best option.
> The ironic thing was that the first health issues that arose happened in London. David's parents came to visit and Howard had a heart attack over there and was not allowed to fly home until he had a bypass done. So we ended up coming back and leaving them in London- he had the bypass by then and was just waiting for the all clear to fly home.


Would that have been Northwick Park? A friend of mine trained there many years ago and more recently I have had contact with them as I was working with colorectal surgeons.


----------



## angelam

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, another week under way. Lovely recipes, made basil pesto chicken pasta for dinner, absolutely yummy.
> 
> Cook up sufficient pasta noodles (I used bow noodles) until tender. Cook enough diced chicken until golden brown. Put into bowl. Use 1 tsp bsil pesto per 2 serves and jix until chicken coated. Mix in noodles, serve and enjoy.
> 
> Spent the weekend at sister's beach house, relaxing and painting. Pics of bay.
> This morning went to Remenbrance Day service in Caboolture where the memorial was also rededicated after being shifted from a no longer suitable location to new home in village square. Nice short service, thank goodness as it was hot day & most vets were in suits.
> 
> I hope everyone is as well as can be, those dealing with illness, recovering.


Beautiful pictures. I love pictures of Australia, they're always so bright and sunny and lovely blue skies. Does Australia ever get grey miserable days?? I've never seen one.


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm to the skirt, I'm liking it so far.


the dress is really lovely. Is it for someone special? Interesting color.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

OOPS!
Jk


----------



## jheiens

AZ Sticks said:


> Good thinking joy - I'm glad you are in charge!! I would have gotten it all together (maybe) and had no clue who did what!!


Thanks for the compliment, AZ, but we're a few weeks into the concept and I've just thought of it. (But don't tell anyone here! It'll be our little secret, right?) lolol

Joy


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> What's the old saying, some people would complain if you gave them a new rope to hang themselves with? :thumbup:


My mother used to say: She wouldn't be happy in Heaven with a shirt-tail full of green apples!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you.
> Mine too, I'm going to frog my latest fingerless and start over as I'm just not feeling it. :roll:


I tried making a fingerless mitt from a regular child's mitten direction for my 11 yr old grandson. Frogged it...does anyone know where I cand find directions for a child's fingerless mitt for worsted weight yarn? I've tried Allfreeknitting, Lion patterns and Red Heart with no luck.
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm to the skirt, I'm liking it so far.


Love the colour, I bet the dress is going to be very well liked. The sky is lovely. :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens

jknappva said:


> I tried making a fingerless mitt from a regular child's mitten direction for my 11 yr old grandson. Frogged it...does anyone know where I cand find directions for a child's fingerless mitt for worsted weight yarn? I've tried Allfreeknitting, Lion patterns and Red Heart with no luck.
> JuneK


June, how about trying http://knittingpatterncentral.com for fingerless mitt patterns?

Joy


----------



## purl2diva

I am up way early as I,too, have a blood draw this morning. I am drinking water, water, water so I can give a sample. That always seems to be the hardest part!

Dollyclaire-prayers for your procedure and outcome and prayers for Marianne as well.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Yay for Saras' Dh!!! Somehow I just don't see your kids and/or grands not getting along, you have such a great sense of love in your family, you can just feel it. :thumbup:


They have days where they don't get along like everyone else. There was just so much that needed to be done unexpectedly that things ran like a well oiled clock. The tree still has to be finished being cut up, it started pouring rain right after it came down. My bunch do stick together through thick and thin not matter what, they understand at the end of the day they are family.


----------



## purl2diva

A few months ago when organizing my stash (again), I came across this yarn still in a sealed bag. I have no idea where I ordered it or for what reason since I NEVER wear brown. It was obviously too late to send it back so I made this shawl which had been in my stack for some time.

The pattern called for bulky so I had to adjust for WW. I find that if I wear it with a sleeveless vest, it is quite comfortable even to temps in the upper 40's.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Maxwell is wonderful....I really had to control myself from opening that package before forwarding it on to you. I knew from Pat that it was a bear, but of course, each one has it's own personality. Yours is a sweetie!! I'm sure he'll give you lots of lovin and huggin forever.



Dreamweaver said:


> So much going on around here this week... I have not even had a chance to start reading the Tea Party, but wanted to post a picture of the bear that Gypsycream knit for me now that I've figured out how to do that from the I-pad. He is such a joy. Meet Maxwell.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Will keep you in my prayers for your surgery DollyClaire. Keep us posted. {{{HUGS}}}}

quote=dollyclaire]I am going to the Vale hospital in Alexandria, I though I might have to go to Paisley which is a bit too far for me to drive but I am pleased it is more local. My friend will come with me and she will drive us home, it will be good practice for her as mine is an automatic and she is thinking about buying mine when the Motability contract for it ends next June when I will have to get another car. I have decided to think as positive as I can and not let my imagination free rein. I am a half cup full person and will concentrate on that[/quote]


----------



## RookieRetiree

Our Dominick's store and others will prepare the entire dinner for you and you can get whatever size turkey you need. I've considered it in past years. I'd still make my own turkey dressing and MIL's cranberry relish -- but I'm okay with someone else making the turkey, mashed potatoes, sweet potatoes, pies, etc. So, if you have a burst of steam to straighten up the house and have help clean up afterwards, this may be the way to do and still have your leftovers.



Dreamweaver said:


> Dear Heart... You have quite a bit on your plate right now..... Of course your daughter is sent loads of healing energy and prayers. It has been such a rough road for her and feeling lousy eventually gets you down and depression can be a real concern. She is so lucky to have you and Jim close enough to help out.
> 
> I don"t envy you getting the house ready for the holidays. I think I a. Going to,let oldest DD do it this year. DH won"t be thrilled with that but just not sure I can I unload the table! I have so much paperwork piled up. The house is clean enough. (A few dust bunnies under the bed don't count) I hate to break with tradition (and DH hates to not have leftovers) so I may reconsider if I have a burst of energy. YOU have too much energy, doing for everyone else. Slow down!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lovely "tea" set up....would like to find a 3-tiered serving tray like that...guess I'll have to seek out the Good Will and antique stores...those I've seen at the stores just are so-so.



NanaCaren said:


> Good Morning from Great Bend. Still dark as I have been up since very silly hour this morning. :-D
> 
> Elishia and I made eight dozen cookies yesterday. Only ended up with about a dozen left. :/
> 
> I will be heading out to take Jamie back to college, Sara starts her job at 9:30 this morning.
> 
> Coffee, tea and some home baked sweets.
> Cherry, lemon & tangerine biscuits, jammie dodgers and chocolate chip squres.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Prayers and hugs going out to Marianne and Dolly for their trips to the hospitals on Tuesday!!


----------



## KateB

purl2diva said:


> A few months ago when organizing my stash (again), I came across this yarn still in a sealed bag. I have no idea where I ordered it or for what reason since I NEVER wear brown. It was obviously too late to send it back so I made this shawl which had been in my stack for some time.
> 
> The pattern called for bulky so I had to adjust for WW. I find that if I wear it with a sleeveless vest, it is quite comfortable even to temps in the upper 40's.


Love the colours in that shawl - and I love your collection of sheep in the background! I've got a flock too!


----------



## NanaCaren

grandma sherry said:


> I have only posted on KTP once before but read daily and feel I know all of you. I just read that you went to school in Moscow and Enterprise, Nana Caren. I have lived in Napanee or area all my life - small world.


I lived in Napanee at one point, my oldest three were born there. I have family all over kingston and Napanee area.


----------



## jknappva

sugarsugar said:


> So sad, I hope they keep her comfortable.


Thank you. She regained consciousness long enough to insist they take out the breathing tube. She said she wanted to artificial breathing. My sister said when she saw her she was talking but slurring her words and her eyes were rolling back in her head. The dr. said at this point they're just trying to keep her comfortable although she did agree to an oxygen mask. So not looking good. But i'm praying for her comfort and what God wills.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

grandma sherry said:


> I have only posted on KTP once before but read daily and feel I know all of you. I just read that you went to school in Moscow and Enterprise, Nana Caren. I have lived in Napanee or area all my life - small world.


So nice that you decided to join in. Please come back often.
JUneK


----------



## jknappva

grandma sherry said:


> Thanks AZ, I am working on my first lace shawl, with many life lines and still much frogging. Also hats and mitts, and quilts for grandsons, and crocheted placemat sets for Christmas gifts - nothing to post yet.


We'd love to see them when you have a chance to post the pictures.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Dreamweaver said:


> So much going on around here this week... I have not even had a chance to start reading the Tea Party, but wanted to post a picture of the bear that Gypsycream knit for me now that I've figured out how to do that from the I-pad. He is such a joy. Meet Maxwell.


What a thoughtful and cute gift!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

dollyclaire said:


> I will be too, I am going to hospital on Tuesday as well for the removal of a growth on my knee. It seems to have taken forever for the date to arrive but only one more sleep to go. The MRI scan they did was inconclusive, they do not know what the growth is exactly. It is on my left knee which I refer to as my good side as all the injuries and subsequent weakness happened to the right side of my body. It has really impacted on my mobility and the pain level has increased considerably but hopefully after tomorrow there will be an improvement and I can continue to rely on my 'good side' to get out and about. I just have to keep my mind under control as at times it has been running riot with all the what ifs I have been imagining, my DH always said I had a vivid imagination and it has certainly been working overtime the last few weeks. Hopefully back to working to rule tomorrow lol


I'm praying for a quick and relatively pain-free solution to your knee problem. It's so hard when there's problems with the 'good' leg.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good Morning from Great Bend. Still dark as I have been up since very silly hour this morning. :-D
> 
> Elishia and I made eight dozen cookies yesterday. Only ended up with about a dozen left. :/
> 
> I will be heading out to take Jamie back to college, Sara starts her job at 9:30 this morning.
> 
> Coffee, tea and some home baked sweets.
> Cherry, lemon & tangerine biscuits, jammie dodgers and chocolate chip squres.


Coffee and sweets looking good!
Safe travels with Jamie...I was hoping she'd have a few more days with you.
Hope the day goes well with Sara-Mae. I know she's excited.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> sugarsugar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... I've told him that if he sees anything he likes to buy it and I can put towards his christmas. He is SO hard to buy for as if he wants anything he just gets it himself. That boy has too much money. LOL.
> 
> That's exactly my son too!
> 
> 
> 
> And my son and his family and my oldest daughter. There's nothing I can buy them that they can't and don't buy for themselves.
> JuneK
Click to expand...


----------



## jknappva

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, another week under way. Lovely recipes, made basil pesto chicken pasta for dinner, absolutely yummy.
> 
> Cook up sufficient pasta noodles (I used bow noodles) until tender. Cook enough diced chicken until golden brown. Put into bowl. Use 1 tsp bsil pesto per 2 serves and jix until chicken coated. Mix in noodles, serve and enjoy.
> 
> Spent the weekend at sister's beach house, relaxing and painting. Pics of bay.
> 
> This morning went to Remenbrance Day service in Caboolture where the memorial was also rededicated after being shifted from a no longer suitable location to new home in village square. Nice short service, thank goodness as it was hot day & most vets were in suits.
> 
> I hope everyone is as well as can be, those dealing with illness, recovering.


Thanks for the lovely pictures of the tropical paradise!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

jheiens said:


> June, how about trying http://knittingpatterncentral.com for fingerless mitt patterns?
> 
> Joy


Thanks for the suggestion, Joy. I've bookmarked the site!
JuneK


----------



## grandma sherry

Just caught up, enjoyed reading all your notes as I finished my morning coffee. This is my usual routine but I didn't usually add my comments. Thanks to all who have welcomed me - what a great bunch of people. Prayers to those in need. Have a wonderful day all, I'll be checking in periodically.


----------



## NanaCaren

AZ Sticks said:


> We're glad you spoke up!!! Nana Caren has turned in for the night... She has this bad habit of getting up at silly o'clock as angelam calls it to watch motog racing! But she will be so excited to hear from you. What else can you share with us.... Projects, recipes, pictures?? We love new voices at the KTP!
> Don't be a stranger..... Luv- AZ


I have to get up at silly o'clock to have coffee with a friend before work, makes both our days start better. The races are a plus. It is not often we hear from folks where I grew up.


----------



## jknappva

Missed seeing pictures from PurpleFi. Hope everything is fine in her part of the world!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Coffee and sweets looking good!
> Safe travels with Jamie...I was hoping she'd have a few more days with you.
> Hope the day goes well with Sara-Mae. I know she's excited.
> JuneK


Thanks had so much fun making the sweets. Jammie dodgers are a definite add to the grands cookie trays for christmas. Jamie has a couple weeks and then another break for Thanksgiving and Christmas, not too long now. 
Sara-Mae is so worried but will be fine as soon as she walks through the door.


----------



## angelam

jknappva said:


> And my son and his family and my oldest daughter. There's nothing I can buy them that they can't and don't buy for themselves.
> JuneK


Same here. We've made a pact amongst the grown ups in the family that this year we will only buy for the kids. We will put the money we would have spent on each other in an envelope and give to a charity. Haven't decided which one yet but probably the hospital where my youngest DGD had open heart surgery after she was born. Without them we wouldn't have her here today.


----------



## NanaCaren

grandma sherry said:


> Just caught up, enjoyed reading all your notes as I finished my morning coffee. This is my usual routine but I didn't usually add my comments. Thanks to all who have welcomed me - what a great bunch of people. Prayers to those in need. Have a wonderful day all, I'll be checking in periodically.


We are so glad you are commenting :thumbup: Love to hear from everyone and their part of the world. 
I lived in Colebrook, Ontario, would walk to my nanny's in Yarker all the time. Was a nice little walk. One time walked to my aunt's that lived in Harrowsmith.


----------



## Patches39

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks so much for this news about dear Charlotte. She is lucky to have you to talk to . thanks for letting us know -- it is better if one of us contacts rather than all of us.
> 
> I will write her tomorrow. she is such a good friend to all of us.


Lovely avatar,


----------



## Patches39

Good day all sleep well and feel better even my hands,  
Have my coffee, a little late for me but it's a day to do much of nothing LOL LOL so pray all have a day of joy and fun and laughter, it's time for it. 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> Same here. We've made a pact amongst the grown ups in the family that this year we will only buy for the kids. We will put the money we would have spent on each other in an envelope and give to a charity. Haven't decided which one yet but probably the hospital where my youngest DGD had open heart surgery after she was born. Without them we wouldn't have her here today.


I do something similar with my bunch including and of the grands that want to participate. We each pick a name from the Angel tree, buy a gift for that person. I have been doing this with them for years. We also put together a couple food baskets take them to the school to be given out. I used to knit mittens for the entire kindergarten class, until a parent complained. i was told I couldn't do that any more. now I give them to the local food bank. My mum would make up food boxes and put them on porches of houses that needed them when we were growing up. There was always something in them for the children as well.


----------



## Patches39

Poledra65 said:


> Love this


LOL LOL LOL, so funny thanks for my laughter, to start my day. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

Dreamweaver said:


> So much going on around here this week... I have not even had a chance to start reading the Tea Party, but wanted to post a picture of the bear that Gypsycream knit for me now that I've figured out how to do that from the I-pad. He is such a joy. Meet Maxwell.


 Maxwell is such a beautiful bear. How very kind that was. I bet you will keep him forever - What a treasure and I am sure he helped you when you were 'down'.

You might not have been around here when I let the TP know that Gypsy cream is going to design a new pattern for the Workshops and teach a class next year. We have so much interest in it and she is so wonderful to work with! We are so honoured that she agreed. What a lovely lady! It is so nice to see you posting and sounding so much like yourself again -- it has been a hard couple of years but you are doing so well Jynx -- we are all so happy that you are feeling more like yourself everyday.


----------



## Patches39

Poledra65 said:


> Sweet dreams, hoping that your cholesterol is good.


Ditto :-D


----------



## Designer1234

Dreamweaver said:


> Dear Heart... You have quite a bit on your plate right now..... Of course your daughter is sent loads of healing energy and prayers. It has been such a rough road for her and feeling lousy eventually gets you down and depression can be a real concern. She is so lucky to have you and Jim close enough to help out.
> 
> I don"t envy you getting the house ready for the holidays. I think I a. Going to,let oldest DD do it this year. DH won"t be thrilled with that but just not sure I can I unload the table! I have so much paperwork piled up. The house is clean enough. (A few dust bunnies under the bed don't count) I hate to break with tradition (and DH hates to not have leftovers) so I may reconsider if I have a burst of energy. YOU have too much energy, doing for everyone else. Slow down!


Shirley here:
Jynx - just a thought - maybe you could cook a small turkey, and stuffing etc. for the two of you to have as leftovers -- a huge family meal might be a bit difficult for you. We do that every year and I freeze quite a bit of the turkey for future sandwiches or meals but over the holidays we love having 'leftovers' I buy a small one and make my own cranberry sauce and stuffing. we love leftover turkey sandwiches each Christmas. .

DIl cooks a big turkey which we donate as our part of the celebration and I always make the cranberry sauce and all the family on both sides has dinner there. I just find it too much to cook for everyone since life took a dip for us. Let them do it and relax and continue getting l00% again.

Just a thought. sometimes we just have to do what our bodies tell us. It didn't feel good the first year we did that, until I was able to relax and enjoy Christmas - the girls do the cooking and socializing -so we enjoy every minute now. I like the fact that I can visit and help in little ways -- I fed us Christmas dinner up until 5 years ago - every year and it is nice i don't have to worry about it now.


----------



## NanaCaren

Signing off about to head out with Jamie. HUGS to all in need


----------



## Patches39

Dreamweaver said:


> So much going on around here this week... I have not even had a chance to start reading the Tea Party, but wanted to post a picture of the bear that Gypsycream knit for me now that I've figured out how to do that from the I-pad. He is such a joy. Meet Maxwell.


Well Maxwell is so cute, and know he brings joy to you. :-D


----------



## Patches39

sugarsugar said:


> I will be thinking of you also tomorrow. Try not to do the "what ifs etc". Keep your spirits up and take care. You will be fine, we all have your back.


Praying for total healing, we claim the victory, so you claim it too. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good Morning from Great Bend. Still dark as I have been up since very silly hour this morning. :-D
> 
> Elishia and I made eight dozen cookies yesterday. Only ended up with about a dozen left. :/
> 
> I will be heading out to take Jamie back to college, Sara starts her job at 9:30 this morning.
> 
> Coffee, tea and some home baked sweets.
> Cherry, lemon & tangerine biscuits, jammie dodgers and chocolate chip squres.


Ready!!!!! Everything looks so good.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

dollyclaire said:


> I will be too, I am going to hospital on Tuesday as well for the removal of a growth on my knee. It seems to have taken forever for the date to arrive but only one more sleep to go. The MRI scan they did was inconclusive, they do not know what the growth is exactly. It is on my left knee which I refer to as my good side as all the injuries and subsequent weakness happened to the right side of my body. It has really impacted on my mobility and the pain level has increased considerably but hopefully after tomorrow there will be an improvement and I can continue to rely on my 'good side' to get out and about. I just have to keep my mind under control as at times it has been running riot with all the what ifs I have been imagining, my DH always said I had a vivid imagination and it has certainly been working overtime the last few weeks. Hopefully back to working to rule tomorrow lol


Prayers and positive energies going out for/to you. You will be fine, if you start to get a little to overwhelmed, pet one of your visitors, they are so good for centering one. 
Hugs


----------



## Designer1234

AZ Sticks said:


> Rick said that Charlotte is so nice that she's friends with people no one else likes!!! And this pair are the kind of "frenemies" that always want to make sure that they are in a better position than you - whatever that takes. I think you are right about the jealousy- So, much better that their visits are limited - She needs support and encouragement- not that kind of crap. (Sorry) make room on top of the soapbox for me!!! luv-AZ


It sounds as if Rick is 'watching her back' and won't let anyone make her feel worse. I strongly believe that those who are in the hospital need an advocate as when you are sick you just don't have the energy to complain, or to do more than spend every second healing.

I used to go to the hospital when Pat was so dreadfully sick and wear a bright red crochet newsboy cap - so that people would know I was there. I wrote down everything that happened and everything the doctor told us- Pat was too sick to really listen - the next day I gave him a note about everything they planned etc and put it in an envelope- that way he knew exactly what was happening -

I always went early in the day and stayed until after the doctor visits - I would list the questions pat and I were wondering about - It was so funny - two doctors saw my red hat in the elevator one day and smiled and said they wished everyone would do what I did as they knew I was aware of what was going on. It Sounds as if Rick is really watching over our sweet Charlotte. When we went for the follow up exam I wore the red hat and the doctor said, "I wondered if you would wear it" "smart idea" we all knew you were watching over him which is a very good thing'

Sandi -- if you talk to Rick, give him my very best and tell him to keep it up. No one cares about her more than he does and she can spend the time getting better while he does the worrying - it is so hard though but obviously he loves her -

I feel so sorry for those who have no one to advocate and watch over them.

Pat swears he never worried about missing out on any important information or if he was worried about something he would tell me and I would see it was attended to -- means a lot. It means just as much to Rick as he feels he is in it with her. I applaud them both.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good Morning from Great Bend. Still dark as I have been up since very silly hour this morning. :-D
> 
> Elishia and I made eight dozen cookies yesterday. Only ended up with about a dozen left. :/
> 
> I will be heading out to take Jamie back to college, Sara starts her job at 9:30 this morning.
> 
> Coffee, tea and some home baked sweets.
> Cherry, lemon & tangerine biscuits, jammie dodgers and chocolate chip squres.


Oh yum!!! I love the coffee and tea, but the baking looks wonderful. At least your housefull is a good excuse to only have one dozen out of 8 left, I only have one husband and once baked 8-10 doz cookies, I ended with about 2 doz left by the next day. :shock: I'm surprised he doesn't have to visit the chubby ladies, well, chubby mens store with as much baked stuff as he eats in one sitting. :roll:


----------



## Sorlenna

jknappva said:


> I tried making a fingerless mitt from a regular child's mitten direction for my 11 yr old grandson. Frogged it...does anyone know where I cand find directions for a child's fingerless mitt for worsted weight yarn? I've tried Allfreeknitting, Lion patterns and Red Heart with no luck.
> JuneK


Try Ravelry? You can search by what you want, even yarn type.


----------



## Sorlenna

KateB said:


> Love the colours in that shawl - and I love your collection of sheep in the background! I've got a flock too!


What sweet little sheep!


----------



## Poledra65

I woke up to a nice text message from DH wishing me a happy anniversary. 
Happy Veterans day to everyone, and thank you to anyone who's got someone who served for the freedoms we all have around this wonderful world. 
Hugs!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Good morning again folks...back from having blood work done.

Shirley I've finished one of the rings of the Russian Wedding Band cowl and have started the second. What a fun pattern to do. Will post once it is completed. By the way, I cast on 90 stitches instead of 85. I know DSD likes cowls that come down a little longer so hopefully she will like it.

June, I can't remember if I expressed my concern for your cousin. She is in my prayers and if it is her time to leave may it be peaceful and quick for her sake. 

We are under a freeze warning for tonight as is much of the eastern part of the US. My niece and her DH brought us a truck load of firewood cut special for our small wood burning stove. She is such a dear. She is due for heart surgery the Thursday before Thanksgiving. Dhe has been suffering from what I guess you could call an arrhythmia for the past 9 years and they now are going to fix it hopefully. Nikki is 40, has 3 kids, and her DH is going blind from macular degeneration and can not drive now. Please keep them in your prayers.


----------



## Gweniepooh

oops


----------



## Poledra65

angelam said:


> If there's cinnamon rolls going I'll be there!


Come on, I made plenty.


----------



## Sorlenna

I worked on my sleeve last night as I just couldn't seem to get anything else going properly. I guess the sweater wants finishing, and it's simple knitting at this point--I just have to count rows.

Hugs & blessings to all, especially those going into medical procedures and those who are ill.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Happy Anniversary Poledra! How many years?



Poledra65 said:


> I woke up to a nice text message from DH wishing me a happy anniversary.
> Happy Veterans day to everyone, and thank you to anyone who's got someone who served for the freedoms we all have around this wonderful world.
> Hugs!!


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> I tried making a fingerless mitt from a regular child's mitten direction for my 11 yr old grandson. Frogged it...does anyone know where I cand find directions for a child's fingerless mitt for worsted weight yarn? I've tried Allfreeknitting, Lion patterns and Red Heart with no luck.
> JuneK


These ones are all free, but there are some great ones that you can buy also. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#craft=knitting&view=captioned_thumbs&weight=worsted&availability=free&fit=child%2Bmale%2Bunisex&sort=popularity&pc=fingerless


----------



## Poledra65

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, another week under way. Lovely recipes, made basil pesto chicken pasta for dinner, absolutely yummy.
> 
> Cook up sufficient pasta noodles (I used bow noodles) until tender. Cook enough diced chicken until golden brown. Put into bowl. Use 1 tsp bsil pesto per 2 serves and jix until chicken coated. Mix in noodles, serve and enjoy.
> 
> Spent the weekend at sister's beach house, relaxing and painting. Pics of bay.
> 
> This morning went to Remenbrance Day service in Caboolture where the memorial was also rededicated after being shifted from a no longer suitable location to new home in village square. Nice short service, thank goodness as it was hot day & most vets were in suits.
> 
> I hope everyone is as well as can be, those dealing with illness, recovering.


The scenery is as delicious as the pasta sounds.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Kaye the cinnamon rolls are making me drool...yummy...


----------



## Poledra65

martina said:


> Off to the dentist this afternoon for some major work, so keep me in your thoughts please if I don't post for a while. Hate dentists visits! . If anyone is going to be in London before the beginning of December there is a great exhibition of Australian Art at The Royal Academy on Piccadilly which is well worth a visit. Thanks for sending it over, Australia.


Positive energies going to you, think happy thoughts in your happy place. 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> My mother used to say: She wouldn't be happy in Heaven with a shirt-tail full of green apples!
> JuneK


 :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Designer1234

jknappva said:


> Thanks for the lovely pictures of the tropical paradise!!
> JuneK


busyworkerbee- would you post a picture of your painting? I would love to see it and I know that all of the others would too. This is the most supportive group and I personally love to see what people are doing. do you use acrylics? most people don't do oils now but I loved doing my landcapes in oils.

I remember standing right below the sea wall in the sand in Stanley Park when we were on a holiday in Vancouver - and looking out to the boats and West Vancouver, but painting the rockies in acrylics.I am from Alberta and I understand and love the Rocky Mountains so I painted them quite often. It was the atmosphere of peace there that spoke to me. A runner was running along the sea wall, slowed down to see what I was painting.. he stood there for awhile until I said 'hello' he said he ran the sea wall for years and passed many painters but had never seen anyone who could see the rockies from Stanley park . We got chatting -- he just loved the painting and about an hour later I heard this man say hello - and be had gone and gotten his wife and son. I talked to them for awhile and they liked the painting so much I just gave it to them. you should have seen the look on their faces. It meant just as much to me as I was just starting to paint - I often wonder whether they still have the painting and what they tell people about it. It was a milestone for me that someone liked it so much as I was not sure whether it was good enough - it gave me confidence --and I have thought about it so many times.

I really would love to see your work! or anyone elses work. I think there are lots of people on this tea party who don't 'blow their own horn' I think it is good for us to allow ourselves to be open enough to put our selves out there. It is hard though --

Imagine sitting on a beach in Oz ,while we are looking out at snow on the Canadian Rockies -- and we are all talking to each other from Ireland, Scotland, all over north America, Australia, New Zealand -- it is so great. Makes me shiver.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Love the colour, I bet the dress is going to be very well liked. The sky is lovely. :thumbup:


Thank you, her favorite color is pink, but the only other pink they had was a bright bright hot pink, thought that was a bit too much for a dress, so salmon/coral it is. 
I get some great pictures of clouds, they really weren't that dark, it's just the way it came out with the phone camera.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> They have days where they don't get along like everyone else. There was just so much that needed to be done unexpectedly that things ran like a well oiled clock. The tree still has to be finished being cut up, it started pouring rain right after it came down. My bunch do stick together through thick and thin not matter what, they understand at the end of the day they are family.


At least it's down and you don't have to worry about it falling on anything. :thumbup:
And that's the way it should be. My younger brother and I don't see eye to eye on things but fortunately when push comes to shove, we just agree to disagree and move on.


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> Job front still looking, waiting to hear about 1, waiting for costco to start hiring. I am well at moment, slight lingering headache from glare.
> 
> Had some luck with the storms yesterday, only on edge of each system.
> 
> How are things with you?


Good luck with the job hunt!
Things are gradually getting back to normal. Will see Dentist today re the dentures appointment- now I have the money. Also Doctor, blood test, and a tiny amount of shopping.
Glad the storms went around rather than through your patch!


----------



## Poledra65

purl2diva said:


> A few months ago when organizing my stash (again), I came across this yarn still in a sealed bag. I have no idea where I ordered it or for what reason since I NEVER wear brown. It was obviously too late to send it back so I made this shawl which had been in my stack for some time.
> 
> The pattern called for bulky so I had to adjust for WW. I find that if I wear it with a sleeveless vest, it is quite comfortable even to temps in the upper 40's.


That's great! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> Prayers and hugs going out to Marianne and Dolly for their trips to the hospitals on Tuesday!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
And have a safe trip to and fro if you are still going to be with her in the hospital.


----------



## Patches39

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, another week under way. Lovely recipes, made basil pesto chicken pasta for dinner, absolutely yummy.
> 
> Cook up sufficient pasta noodles (I used bow noodles) until tender. Cook enough diced chicken until golden brown. Put into bowl. Use 1 tsp bsil pesto per 2 serves and jix until chicken coated. Mix in noodles, serve and enjoy.
> 
> Spent the weekend at sister's beach house, relaxing and painting. Pics of bay.
> 
> This morning went to Remenbrance Day service in Caboolture where the memorial was also rededicated after being shifted from a no longer suitable location to new home in village square. Nice short service, thank goodness as it was hot day & most vets were in suits.
> 
> I hope everyone is as well as can be, those dealing with illness, recovering.


What a lovely place, glad you enjoyed. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Kaye the cinnamon rolls are making me drool...yummy...


----------



## Gweniepooh

oops


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> Love the colours in that shawl - and I love your collection of sheep in the background! I've got a flock too!


Those are so cute.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Thank you. She regained consciousness long enough to insist they take out the breathing tube. She said she wanted to artificial breathing. My sister said when she saw her she was talking but slurring her words and her eyes were rolling back in her head. The dr. said at this point they're just trying to keep her comfortable although she did agree to an oxygen mask. So not looking good. But i'm praying for her comfort and what God wills.
> JuneK


Prayers with her and your family. Hugs.


----------



## Patches39

jheiens said:


> Thanks for the compliment, AZ, but we're a few weeks into the concept and I've just thought of it. (But don't tell anyone here! It'll be our little secret, right?) lolol
> 
> Joy


Girl friend you will be fine. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> What sweet little sheep!


They are aren't they!?


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> I woke up to a nice text message from DH wishing me a happy anniversary.
> Happy Veterans day to everyone, and thank you to anyone who's got someone who served for the freedoms we all have around this wonderful world.
> Hugs!!


Happy anniversary for the two of you!


----------



## Gweniepooh

If you have a chance to go to a Michaels today they are having a very nice yarn sale. I stopped in on the way home from dr and got some Patons Metallic regularly $6.99/skein for $4 a skein. Wish I could have bought more yarn but trying to limit spending as much right now. (Used coupon that was 25% off total purchase.)


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> I do something similar with my bunch including and of the grands that want to participate. We each pick a name from the Angel tree, buy a gift for that person. I have been doing this with them for years. We al) be given out. I used to knit mittens for the entire kindergarten class, until a parent complained. i was told I couldn't do that any more. now I give them to the local food bank. My mum would make up food boxes and put them on porches of houses that needed them when we were growing up. There was always something in them for the children as well.


At school my two younger grands each make up a box (shoe box size) with things for a child in a third world country. They are not allowed to put in any food items or candy but small toys, books, pens, pencils, soap, shampoo, combs, hair ribbons etc. They can specify whether for boy or girl and age range eg 2 - 4, 10 - 12 etc.


----------



## Gweniepooh

gotta reboot the 'puter....be back in a bit.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy Anniversary Poledra! How many years?


Oh, had to think about it, we've been together for so long, we got married on 11/11/11 at 3pm. Figured if we got married on Veterans day we couldn't forget our anniversary, wrong, I forget it every year until I realize that it's Veterans day, then it dawns on my that it's our anniversary. lol...DH remembers every year.


----------



## Designer1234

It is an important day today -- November 11th - We call it Remembrance day here and I know it is called other names in other parts of the world-- however I have been watching the different programs. It looks like it is raining in Ottawa or possibly a light snow -- in front of our parliament buildings. They have a beautiful service every year. fewer and fewer WWII veterans are there each year. A wonderful pipe band is now marching. Reminds me of the pipers we heard during the war as well as the lone piper at the foot of Edinburgh Castle.

It is snowing quite heavily in Ottawa now (it can change so quickly)and looks very cold. It is quite a ceremony if anyone can get the CBC (Canadian Broadcasting Corporation).

We were able to be in Ottawa for one of the ceremonies quite a few years ago and had planned on going to the War Museum here today but it is quite cold so decided to watch the ceremonies on TV. It is a bright sunny day here but -16 C which is around 0 Fahrenheit. although there is no wind which helps. 

That is one thing about Alberta - it can be bitterly cold but still can be sunny. I think if we do make the move to BC we will miss the sunny winter days -- however rain doesn't have to be shovelled!


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Missed seeing pictures from PurpleFi. Hope everything is fine in her part of the world!
> JuneK


Me too, Purples' garden and Carens' coffee just seem to go together and are such a wonderful tradition of starting our days.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Oh, had to think about it, we've been together for so long, we got married on 11/11/11 at 3pm. Figured if we got married on Veterans day we couldn't forget our anniversary, wrong, I forget it every year until I realize that it's Veterans day, then it dawns on my that it's our anniversary. lol...DH remembers every year.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks had so much fun making the sweets. Jammie dodgers are a definite add to the grands cookie trays for christmas. Jamie has a couple weeks and then another break for Thanksgiving and Christmas, not too long now.
> Sara-Mae is so worried but will be fine as soon as she walks through the door.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

angelam said:


> Same here. We've made a pact amongst the grown ups in the family that this year we will only buy for the kids. We will put the money we would have spent on each other in an envelope and give to a charity. Haven't decided which one yet but probably the hospital where my youngest DGD had open heart surgery after she was born. Without them we wouldn't have her here today.


Wonderful idea. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Poledra65 said:


> Oh, had to think about it, we've been together for so long, we got married on 11/11/11 at 3pm. Figured if we got married on Veterans day we couldn't forget our anniversary, wrong, I forget it every year until I realize that it's Veterans day, then it dawns on my that it's our anniversary. lol...DH remembers every year.


Happy anniversary!


----------



## Poledra65

Patches39 said:


> Good day all sleep well and feel better even my hands,
> Have my coffee, a little late for me but it's a day to do much of nothing LOL LOL so pray all have a day of joy and fun and laughter, it's time for it.
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: So glad the day is starting with felling better.
Oopes, that's supposed to be feeling better. lolol We don't need you felling, wonder if that is like falling from a prone position? lol


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I do something similar with my bunch including and of the grands that want to participate. We each pick a name from the Angel tree, buy a gift for that person. I have been doing this with them for years. We also put together a couple food baskets take them to the school to be given out. I used to knit mittens for the entire kindergarten class, until a parent complained. i was told I couldn't do that any more. now I give them to the local food bank. My mum would make up food boxes and put them on porches of houses that needed them when we were growing up. There was always something in them for the children as well.


Great tradition!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Signing off about to head out with Jamie. HUGS to all in need


Safe travels. Hi Jamie, have a good time at school, see you next break. 
Hugs.


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> Thank you. She regained consciousness long enough to insist they take out the breathing tube. She said she wanted to artificial breathing. My sister said when she saw her she was talking but slurring her words and her eyes were rolling back in her head. The dr. said at this point they're just trying to keep her comfortable although she did agree to an oxygen mask. So not looking good. But i'm praying for her comfort and what God wills.
> JuneK


Ditto I'm with you, and may the family have comfort and peace.


----------



## angelam

Poledra65 said:


> I woke up to a nice text message from DH wishing me a happy anniversary.
> Happy Veterans day to everyone, and thank you to anyone who's got someone who served for the freedoms we all have around this wonderful world.
> Hugs!!


Happy Anniversary to you. How many years?


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning again folks...back from having blood work done.
> 
> Shirley I've finished one of the rings of the Russian Wedding Band cowl and have started the second. What a fun pattern to do. Will post once it is completed. By the way, I cast on 90 stitches instead of 85. I know DSD likes cowls that come down a little longer so hopefully she will like it.
> 
> June, I can't remember if I expressed my concern for your cousin. She is in my prayers and if it is her time to leave may it be peaceful and quick for her sake.
> 
> We are under a freeze warning for tonight as is much of the eastern part of the US. My niece and her DH brought us a truck load of firewood cut special for our small wood burning stove. She is such a dear. She is due for heart surgery the Thursday before Thanksgiving. Dhe has been suffering from what I guess you could call an arrhythmia for the past 9 years and they now are going to fix it hopefully. Nikki is 40, has 3 kids, and her DH is going blind from macular degeneration and can not drive now. Please keep them in your prayers.


Hopes and prayers that all goes well with her heart surgery. Macular Degeneration sucks! My aunt has it and my uncle, so it's in my family, the opthamologist said I had no signs at this time but to start wearing sunglasses. Have started taking Accuvite for my eyes also, my aunt told me in no uncertain terms to do so, one doesn't argue with an aunt, even if she is only 4 foot 11 inches. lolol


----------



## Patches39

angelam said:


> Same here. We've made a pact amongst the grown ups in the family that this year we will only buy for the kids. We will put the money we would have spent on each other in an envelope and give to a charity. Haven't decided which one yet but probably the hospital where my youngest DGD had open heart surgery after she was born. Without them we wouldn't have her here today.


Great idea,  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Kaye the cinnamon rolls are making me drool...yummy...


  I'll share.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Good luck with the job hunt!
> Things are gradually getting back to normal. Will see Dentist today re the dentures appointment- now I have the money. Also Doctor, blood test, and a tiny amount of shopping.
> Glad the storms went around rather than through your patch!


You are going to have a busy day, hope all goes well, enjoy the shopping, don't overdo the hip if you can help it. 
Hugs, pats to Ringo.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy anniversary for the two of you!


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65

angelam said:


> At school my two younger grands each make up a box (shoe box size) with things for a child in a third world country. They are not allowed to put in any food items or candy but small toys, books, pens, pencils, soap, shampoo, combs, hair ribbons etc. They can specify whether for boy or girl and age range eg 2 - 4, 10 - 12 etc.


That's a wonderful thing!! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> Happy anniversary!


Thank you!


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> I do something similar with my bunch including and of the grands that want to participate. We each pick a name from the Angel tree, buy a gift for that person. I have been doing this with them for years. We also put together a couple food baskets take them to the school to be given out. I used to knit mittens for the entire kindergarten class, until a parent complained. i was told I couldn't do that any more. now I give them to the local food bank. My mum would make up food boxes and put them on porches of houses that needed them when we were growing up. There was always something in them for the children as well.


Such a wonderful thing to do, you are a blessing.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

angelam said:


> Happy Anniversary to you. How many years?


Thank you. 2yrs. It's still feels strange to say I'm married as we were together for so long before hand. It's my first and, I've decided only, marriage. I love D with all my heart but I'm just to old to start all over if anything ever happens. Well, too lazy anyway. lolol...Told him (he's younger than I) that he's got to stay health because someday he's going to be taking care of me, Marla, and my best friend Cathy(her husband is much older than she), in a big house somewhere. He didn't run screaming down the street, so he's a keeper. lololol...He just shakes his head and says I'd better keep him healthy. lol


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Signing off about to head out with Jamie. HUGS to all in need


Safe driving :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> You are going to have a busy day, hope all goes well, enjoy the shopping, don't overdo the hip if you can help it.
> Hugs, pats to Ringo.


Thanks, hugs and pats, all round for the animals, and everyone else. Barometer reads cloud with sun- not sure of predicted maximum- yesterday we did not get there. Foccacia under way- I have been craving some so thought I would indulge! I am finding if I slow down I can get quite a long distance- especially with the crutch. I am trying to maintain some sort of muscle tone.


----------



## Designer1234

Poledra65 said:


> Come on, I made plenty.


yummy! hmmm- that will be my plan for tomorrow with my meat loaf (after all the talk yesterday )

by the way, here is my

*Cottage Meat Loaf Recipe*

1.5 lbs. lean ground beef (I use half extra lean)
1/2 cup of tomato ketchup
l/3 cup of tomato juice
l/2 tsp each of salt and pepper (I use l/4 tsp salt)
1/8th tsp red pepper (I don't use this usually)
2 egg s beaten
3/4 cups fresh bread crumbs
l/3 cup finely chopped onions 
1/4 cup finely chopped onions
2 tsp. prepared mustard

TOPPING
l/4 cup tomato ketchup
1/2 tsp prepared mustard
2 tsp brown sugar 
fresh herbs for garnish

Preparation:
in large bowl, combine ketchup,tomato juice, salt and pepper,eggs, bread crumbs, onions and mustard. Mix well until thoroughly blended.

Add ground beef mix gently but thoroughly.

kube a 8x 5 loaf pan with foil. press in beef mixture (note: I use Pam sometimes and I use the foil loaf pans -
spread well mixed topping mixture on top of meat loaf.

Baake at 400 deg, F - for 35 to 45 minutes or until done.

Drain off fat -- rest meat loaf 5 minutes before serving.

This is a good one and especially good with mustard in sandwiches the next day or two.

Enjoy! (this is from a set of recipes I have (Great American Recipes)

:thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123

Patches, HOPE your hands are better and you can k n it.
Grandma Sherry, welcome.
Dolly Claire, healing energy sent your way.
Purl2diver, love your shawl.
Kaye, happy anniversary.


----------



## Patches39

Poledra65 said:


> I woke up to a nice text message from DH wishing me a happy anniversary.
> Happy Veterans day to everyone, and thank you to anyone who's got someone who served for the freedoms we all have around this wonderful world.
> Hugs!!


 :lol: HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!!!, to both of you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning again folks...back from having blood work done.
> 
> Shirley I've finished one of the rings of the Russian Wedding Band cowl and have started the second. What a fun pattern to do. Will post once it is completed. By the way, I cast on 90 stitches instead of 85. I know DSD likes cowls that come down a little longer so hopefully she will like it.
> 
> June, I can't remember if I expressed my concern for your cousin. She is in my prayers and if it is her time to leave may it be peaceful and quick for her sake.
> 
> We are under a freeze warning for tonight as is much of the eastern part of the US. My niece and her DH brought us a truck load of firewood cut special for our small wood burning stove. She is such a dear. She is due for heart surgery the Thursday before Thanksgiving. Dhe has been suffering from what I guess you could call an arrhythmia for the past 9 years and they now are going to fix it hopefully. Nikki is 40, has 3 kids, and her DH is going blind from macular degeneration and can not drive now. Please keep them in your prayers.


Starting now. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

So True. Hugs everyone.


----------



## Patches39

Poledra65 said:


> Come on, I made plenty.


Yummy :lol:


----------



## Designer1234

Happy Anniversary dear Kaye and David 

I hope you have many many more -- I also hope you have a wonderful celebration. Love, Shirley


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, hugs and pats, all round for the animals, and everyone else. Barometer reads cloud with sun- not sure of predicted maximum- yesterday we did not get there. Foccacia under way- I have been craving some so thought I would indulge! I am finding if I slow down I can get quite a long distance- especially with the crutch. I am trying to maintain some sort of muscle tone.


My bunch are all passed out around the house, it's so funny, after breakfast and a second trip out, the dogs just seem to fall over. lol...The cats too after breakfast. lol

Maintaining muscle tone is a good thing, hopefully soon you will be able to get all arranged to get it fixed and then you won't have to worry about then muscle having wasted at all. A crutch is not a bad thing at all, other than it takes up on hand, but better to be stable than to be over loaded. :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

Has anyone heard from Zoe or Melody? I don't think either have posted lately. I hope they are both okay.


----------



## Grannypeg

Grandma Sherry - my oldest daughter used to have a farm in that area. We had to drive through Enterprise to get there. Now she lives around Odessa - beautiful, over a century old farmhouse.


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> yummy! hmmm- that will be my plan for tomorrow with my meat loaf (after all the talk yesterday )
> 
> by the way, here is my
> 
> *Cottage Meat Loaf Recipe*
> 
> 1.5 lbs. lean ground beef (I use half extra lean)
> 1/2 cup of tomato ketchup
> l/3 cup of tomato juice
> l/2 tsp each of salt and pepper (I use l/4 tsp salt)
> 1/8th tsp red pepper (I don't use this usually)
> 2 egg s beaten
> 3/4 cups fresh bread crumbs
> l/3 cup finely chopped onions
> 1/4 cup finely chopped onions
> 2 tsp. prepared mustard
> 
> TOPPING
> l/4 cup tomato ketchup
> 1/2 tsp prepared mustard
> 2 tsp brown sugar
> fresh herbs for garnish
> 
> Preparation:
> in large bowl, combine ketchup,tomato juice, salt and pepper,eggs, bread crumbs, onions and mustard. Mix well until thoroughly blended.
> 
> Add ground beef mix gently but thoroughly.
> 
> kube a 8x 5 loaf pan with foil. press in beef mixture (note: I use Pam sometimes and I use the foil loaf pans -
> spread well mixed topping mixture on top of meat loaf.
> 
> Baake at 400 deg, F - for 35 to 45 minutes or until done.
> 
> Drain off fat -- rest meat loaf 5 minutes before serving.
> 
> This is a good one and especially good with mustard in sandwiches the next day or two.
> 
> Enjoy! (this is from a set of recipes I have (Great American Recipes)
> 
> :thumbup:


Saved to Evernote, going to make this for DH when he gets back off the road, he loves meatloaf, so this will be a nice variation of what I usually make, thank you. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

sassafras123 said:


> Patches, HOPE your hands are better and you can k n it.
> Grandma Sherry, welcome.
> Dolly Claire, healing energy sent your way.
> Purl2diver, love your shawl.
> Kaye, happy anniversary.


Thank you. Hope you are having a great day also.


----------



## Poledra65

Patches39 said:


> :lol: HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!!!, to both of you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you so much.


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Anniversary dear Kaye and David
> 
> I hope you have many many more -- I also hope you have a wonderful celebration. Love, Shirley


Thank you Shirley, those are gorgeous!! I'll pass them on to DH, he will love them as much as I do. 
Hugs and love.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> My bunch are all passed out around the house, it's so funny, after breakfast and a second trip out, the dogs just seem to fall over. lol...The cats too after breakfast. lol
> 
> Maintaining muscle tone is a good thing, hopefully soon you will be able to get all arranged to get it fixed and then you won't have to worry about then muscle having wasted at all. A crutch is not a bad thing at all, other than it takes up on hand, but better to be stable than to be over loaded. :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> Has anyone heard from Zoe or Melody? I don't think either have posted lately. I hope they are both okay.


I think Zoes' FM is just acting up and making it hard on her, I sure hope she gets a reprieve from it sometime soon, it has to be so hard to hurt all the time, and I miss her.

It is really strange that Mel has not been on for so long, I sure hope all is well, am starting to worry on that front. 
Prayers for both Zoe and Gagesmom.


----------



## angelam

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you. 2yrs. It's still feels strange to say I'm married as we were together for so long before hand. It's my first and, I've decided only, marriage. I love D with all my heart but I'm just to old to start all over if anything ever happens. Well, too lazy anyway. lolol...Told him (he's younger than I) that he's got to stay health because someday he's going to be taking care of me, Marla, and my best friend Cathy(her husband is much older than she), in a big house somewhere. He didn't run screaming down the street, so he's a keeper. lololol...He just shakes his head and says I'd better keep him healthy. lol


He sounds a definite keeper! I was married for 45 years before being traded in for a younger model! But that's another story!


----------



## Poledra65

angelam said:


> He sounds a definite keeper! I was married for 45 years before being traded in for a younger model! But that's another story!


LOLOL!!! But that sounds like an interesting story to hear sometime.


----------



## Gweniepooh

You read my mind Shirley. Hope all is well with both of them.



Designer1234 said:


> Has anyone heard from Zoe or Melody? I don't think either have posted lately. I hope they are both okay.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Poledra65 said:


> I think Zoes' FM is just acting up and making it hard on her, I sure hope she gets a reprieve from it sometime soon, it has to be so hard to hurt all the time, and I miss her.
> 
> It is really strange that Mel has not been on for so long, I sure hope all is well, am starting to worry on that front.
> Prayers for both Zoe and Gagesmom.


I have been having blizzards here for the past few days -- leaves me with migraines. Shoveling snow with a migraine is not very fun. I do like the snow as it settles down the allergies. I have lots and lots of snow on the ground, at least 12+ inches. The birds keep coming for the sunflower seeds and I love them and their lil cheery ways.

It is our Remembrance Day here in Canada and the Remembrance Day Services are taking place in nearly 100% of our cities and towns at 11AM. Zoe


----------



## Gweniepooh

His loss for sure!



angelam said:


> He sounds a definite keeper! I was married for 45 years before being traded in for a younger model! But that's another story!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hope the migraine passes soon. Sorry you are suffering with it and having to shovel the snow. It is our Veterans Day here (same thing). My dad was in WWII and Korean War and DB was in in Vietnam war. I need to give DB a call and thank him; I usually do that.

quote=5mmdpns]I have been having blizzards here for the past few days -- leaves me with migraines. Shoveling snow with a migraine is not very fun. I do like the snow as it settles down the allergies. I have lots and lots of snow on the ground, at least 12+ inches. The birds keep coming for the sunflower seeds and I love them and their lil cheery ways.

It is our Remembrance Day here in Canada and the Remembrance Day Services are taking place in nearly 100% of our cities and towns at 11AM. Zoe [/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hope the migraine passes soon. Sorry you are suffering with it and having to shovel the snow. It is our Veterans Day here (same thing). My dad was in WWII and Korean War and DB was in in Vietnam war. I need to give DB a call and thank him; I usually do that.

quote=5mmdpns]I have been having blizzards here for the past few days -- leaves me with migraines. Shoveling snow with a migraine is not very fun. I do like the snow as it settles down the allergies. I have lots and lots of snow on the ground, at least 12+ inches. The birds keep coming for the sunflower seeds and I love them and their lil cheery ways.

It is our Remembrance Day here in Canada and the Remembrance Day Services are taking place in nearly 100% of our cities and towns at 11AM. Zoe [/quote]


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks had so much fun making the sweets. Jammie dodgers are a definite add to the grands cookie trays for christmas. Jamie has a couple weeks and then another break for Thanksgiving and Christmas, not too long now.
> Sara-Mae is so worried but will be fine as soon as she walks through the door.


Since Sara-Mae has worked there before, as soon as she walks through the door, she'll probably feel right at home!! How long will Jamie have for Christmas break?
Junek


----------



## angelam

Gweniepooh said:


> You read my mind Shirley. Hope all is well with both of them.


I was thinking about them too. I think Zoe is having plenty to deal with with her FM. Melody I'm really worried about. It's not usual for her to go so long without posting.


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Shirley here:
> Jynx - just a thought - maybe you could cook a small turkey, and stuffing etc. for the two of you to have as leftovers -- a huge family meal might be a bit difficult for you. We do that every year and I freeze quite a bit of the turkey for future sandwiches or meals but over the holidays we love having 'leftovers' I buy a small one and make my own cranberry sauce and stuffing. we love leftover turkey sandwiches each Christmas. .
> 
> DIl cooks a big turkey which we donate as our part of the celebration and I always make the cranberry sauce and all the family on both sides has dinner there. I just find it too much to cook for everyone since life took a dip for us. Let them do it and relax and continue getting l00% again.
> 
> Just a thought. sometimes we just have to do what our bodies tell us. It didn't feel good the first year we did that, until I was able to relax and enjoy Christmas - the girls do the cooking and socializing -so we enjoy every minute now. I like the fact that I can visit and help in little ways -- I fed us Christmas dinner up until 5 years ago - every year and it is nice i don't have to worry about it now.


I always cooked Thanksgiving dinner for everyone...of course, when the children were growing up and my mother and sister always came and had dinner with us. My father died when my baby sister was still a baby so they always celebrated the holidays with us. And when my other sister was alive and her husband was away working, she would come,too. So we always had a houseful.
Now my daughter cooks a small turkey with the fixings for us since we also love the leftovers.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

I feel so sorry for those who have no one to advocate and watch over them.


My daughter acts as my advocate and she's a regular bear if she doesn't think the medical staff give me the right treatment and attention. She's not embarrassed at all...she says she means I mean too much to her and she intends to see that I get the care I need.
JuneK


----------



## angelam

Coming to the end of a drab, grey day. Just after 4.30pm here and it's dark already. I've had enough of winter already! Spent the day indoors - did a bit of house work, a bit of knitting and that's about it! TV repair man came and "fixed" my TV. Said it was a problem with the signal. Put a small box in to boost the signal and it was fine. Five minutes after he left it broke up again! Called him back and he returned and we sat watching a perfectly good picture for 10 minutes! I've agreed to keep a note of how frequently it happens to see if there is any pattern to it. He says they are getting problems in some areas from 4G phones. Has anyone else heard of this?


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> Coming to the end of a drab, grey day. Just after 4.30pm here and it's dark already. I've had enough of winter already! Spent the day indoors - did a bit of house work, a bit of knitting and that's about it! TV repair man came and "fixed" my TV. Said it was a problem with the signal. Put a small box in to boost the signal and it was fine. Five minutes after he left it broke up again! Called him back and he returned and we sat watching a perfectly good picture for 10 minutes! I've agreed to keep a note of how frequently it happens to see if there is any pattern to it. He says they are getting problems in some areas from 4G phones. Has anyone else heard of this?


I would send you some of our improving weather, if I could! 
I have not heard of the phones interfering with the TV signal, but can see that it might happen- hope they sort it out soon for you.


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> Good luck with the job hunt!
> Things are gradually getting back to normal. Will see Dentist today re the dentures appointment- now I have the money. Also Doctor, blood test, and a tiny amount of shopping.
> Glad the storms went around rather than through your patch!


OK!!!! Another answered prayer, can't wait to see your new smile.
Is it possible to become more beautiful then you already are.
("More beautiful")I know bad grammar, soooo :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: So glad the day is starting with felling better.
> Oopes, that's supposed to be feeling better. lolol We don't need you felling, wonder if that is like falling from a prone position? lol


LOL LOL :shock:


----------



## darowil

angelam said:


> Would that have been Northwick Park? A friend of mine trained there many years ago and more recently I have had contact with them as I was working with colorectal surgeons.


St Marks at Northwick Park- yes. Was at the tiem anyway a sepearte hospital on the same grounds and sharing many of the same facilities.


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> Try Ravelry? You can search by what you want, even yarn type.


That's my next search...no luck, so far! Thanks.
juneK


----------



## Patches39

Poledra65 said:


> Hopes and prayers that all goes well with her heart surgery. Macular Degeneration sucks! My aunt has it and my uncle, so it's in my family, the opthamologist said I had no signs at this time but to start wearing sunglasses. Have started taking Accuvite for my eyes also, my aunt told me in no uncertain terms to do so, one doesn't argue with an aunt, even if she is only 4 foot 11 inches. lolol


Please take care of your eyes, gotta love those aunts, LOL LOL sure love mind. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> I woke up to a nice text message from DH wishing me a happy anniversary.
> Happy Veterans day to everyone, and thank you to anyone who's got someone who served for the freedoms we all have around this wonderful world.
> Hugs!!


And a happy anniversary to you and your DH!
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpns said:


> I have been having blizzards here for the past few days -- leaves me with migraines. Shoveling snow with a migraine is not very fun. I do like the snow as it settles down the allergies. I have lots and lots of snow on the ground, at least 12+ inches. The birds keep coming for the sunflower seeds and I love them and their lil cheery ways.
> 
> It is our Remembrance Day here in Canada and the Remembrance Day Services are taking place in nearly 100% of our cities and towns at 11AM. Zoe


I don't imagine the FM helps with the shoveling either. I'd come shovel for you, long commute though. I agree about it settling down the allergies. That is a lot of snow, I have to say that I don't miss having that much snow, one of the few reasons that I would not want to move permanently back to Alaska. 
Hugs and happy Rememberance day.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> June love your response to Angora that some days you have trouble sitting and talking. Me too.
> Angora, so sorry for your loss. Prayers are with you.
> PurpleFi, love the leaf wrap.


Thank you Sassafras. Yes, I got a kick out of June's trouble sitting and talking. Feels so great to laugh.
Have been thinking of you today as we read our book about letters to a Roshi. It sounds like you are doing some better right now. May it continue.


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> OK!!!! Another answered prayer, can't wait to see your new smile.
> Is it possible to become more beautiful then you already are.
> ("More beautiful")I know bad grammar, soooo :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


It will probably be after Christmas- I will know more later today. you are so kind!


----------



## darowil

angelam said:


> Beautiful pictures. I love pictures of Australia, they're always so bright and sunny and lovely blue skies. Does Australia ever get grey miserable days?? I've never seen one.


Of course- but that is what we pride ourselves on so don't show the grey days. And we are a very dry continent so not as much as many others. 
When we get one (which could be a way away as we are now in late spring with summer only a few weeks away-at least down south) I will try and remember to post one.
But busyworkerbee being much further north gets different weather to us. I think she is on the border between our climate and the tropical climates-is that right Heather?


----------



## Patches39

sassafras123 said:


> Patches, HOPE your hands are better and you can k n it.
> Grandma Sherry, welcome.
> Dolly Claire, healing energy sent your way.
> Purl2diver, love your shawl.
> Kaye, happy anniversary.


Thanks ;-) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

purl2diva said:


> I am up way early as I,too, have a blood draw this morning. I am drinking water, water, water so I can give a sample. That always seems to be the hardest part!
> 
> Dollyclaire-prayers for your procedure and outcome and prayers for Marianne as well.


And the very morning you wake up hungry as well.


----------



## Patches39

Poledra65 said:


> So True. Hugs everyone.


AMEN!!!!!!


----------



## jknappva

June, I can't remember if I expressed my concern for your cousin. She is in my prayers and if it is her time to leave may it be peaceful and quick for her sake.

We are under a freeze warning for tonight as is much of the eastern part of the US. My niece and her DH brought us a truck load of firewood cut special for our small wood burning stove. She is such a dear. She is due for heart surgery the Thursday before Thanksgiving. Dhe has been suffering from what I guess you could call an arrhythmia for the past 9 years and they now are going to fix it hopefully. Nikki is 40, has 3 kids, and her DH is going blind from macular degeneration and can not drive now. Please keep them in your prayers.[/quote]

I will definitely keep your niece and her DH in my prayers.

The drs are sending my cousin back to the nursing home with hospice care. So they're not expecting her to recover.
She's had such a hard few years. Both her parents died of pancreatic cancer within 2 yrs of each other. And before she recovered from her mother's death, she started having problems with her leg so she wasn't able to work..She had to have the leg amputated and before she recuperated from that, they discovered she had multiple myeloma. All of this within 5 yrs.
All of your prayers are welcome...now I'm just praying for her comfort and an easy passing.
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> I feel so sorry for those who have no one to advocate and watch over them.
> 
> My daughter acts as my advocate and she's a regular bear if she doesn't think the medical staff give me the right treatment and attention. She's not embarrassed at all...she says she means I mean too much to her and she intends to see that I get the care I need.
> JuneK


That is a very good thing, Dr. Oz and Dr. Stark always say to be sure to be your own good advocate or have someone who is, that if you don't feel comfortable or your not getting the care or answers you want, find another doctor/surgeon or clinic/hospital to use. That you should be very determined when it comes to your health care.


----------



## Patches39

Poledra65 said:


> I think Zoes' FM is just acting up and making it hard on her, I sure hope she gets a reprieve from it sometime soon, it has to be so hard to hurt all the time, and I miss her.
> 
> It is really strange that Mel has not been on for so long, I sure hope all is well, am starting to worry on that front.
> Prayers for both Zoe and Gagesmom.


DITTO


----------



## Poledra65

angelam said:


> Coming to the end of a drab, grey day. Just after 4.30pm here and it's dark already. I've had enough of winter already! Spent the day indoors - did a bit of house work, a bit of knitting and that's about it! TV repair man came and "fixed" my TV. Said it was a problem with the signal. Put a small box in to boost the signal and it was fine. Five minutes after he left it broke up again! Called him back and he returned and we sat watching a perfectly good picture for 10 minutes! I've agreed to keep a note of how frequently it happens to see if there is any pattern to it. He says they are getting problems in some areas from 4G phones. Has anyone else heard of this?


Well, hopefully that fixed it. Haven't heard of problems with 4G interference, but it would not surprise me in the least.


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> These ones are all free, but there are some great ones that you can buy also. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#craft=knitting&view=captioned_thumbs&weight=worsted&availability=free&fit=child%2Bmale%2Bunisex&sort=popularity&pc=fingerless


Thank you, Kaye. I found just the ones I'll make!
This remains the best place to ask for help!! 
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> And a happy anniversary to you and your DH!
> JuneK


Thank you so much.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Thank you, Kaye. I found just the ones I'll make!
> This remains the best place to ask for help!!
> JuneK


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Glad I could help.


----------



## Patches39

5mmdpns said:


> I have been having blizzards here for the past few days -- leaves me with migraines. Shoveling snow with a migraine is not very fun. I do like the snow as it settles down the allergies. I have lots and lots of snow on the ground, at least 12+ inches. The birds keep coming for the sunflower seeds and I love them and their lil cheery ways.
> 
> It is our Remembrance Day here in Canada and the Remembrance Day Services are taking place in nearly 100% of our cities and towns at 11AM. Zoe


  that is beautiful, thanks for sharing.


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> Thank you. She regained consciousness long enough to insist they take out the breathing tube. She said she wanted to artificial breathing. My sister said when she saw her she was talking but slurring her words and her eyes were rolling back in her head. The dr. said at this point they're just trying to keep her comfortable although she did agree to an oxygen mask. So not looking good. But i'm praying for her comfort and what God wills.
> JuneK


From what you have said about her condition it seems a fair enough decision on her part. I think I would make that choice in her situation.
I watched my younger sisters reach the point of being able to do nothing for themselves and unable to communicate (while still knowing wht was going on around them) and I'm sure it was a relief for them once they finally went. Even if a really tough time for us as they went within 3 weeks of each other- thought we would lose them both the same week, which would probably have been easier to deal with.


----------



## jknappva

Imagine sitting on a beach in Oz ,while we are looking out at snow on the Canadian Rockies -- and we are all talking to each other from Ireland, Scotland, all over north America, Australia, New Zealand -- it is so great. Makes me shiver.[/quote]

It's a wonder, isn't it, Shirley!! And I'm sure that family still values your painting. Anyone who is lucky enough to have received any of your artwork have been blessed with the beauty you create!
JUneK


----------



## darowil

grandma sherry said:


> Just caught up, enjoyed reading all your notes as I finished my morning coffee. This is my usual routine but I didn't usually add my comments. Thanks to all who have welcomed me - what a great bunch of people. Prayers to those in need. Have a wonderful day all, I'll be checking in periodically.


You've sure joined in this time- welcome from down under.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Good luck with the job hunt!
> Things are gradually getting back to normal. Will see Dentist today re the dentures appointment- now I have the money. Also Doctor, blood test, and a tiny amount of shopping.
> Glad the storms went around rather than through your patch!


Hope your next comments will be how easy things went with the dentures and the medical test, etc and especially the shopping...at least a little fun..hope you can buy a little yarn or a special treat!
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65

Just waiting for Marla to get done her meeting this morning then she's going to swing by and pick me up. Think I'll stop at the coffee shop for an anniversary cup of coffee (like I need an excuse :shock: LOL), then I don't know what we are going to do other than clean out her chest freezer that is. lol


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> I feel so sorry for those who have no one to advocate and watch over them.
> 
> My daughter acts as my advocate and she's a regular bear if she doesn't think the medical staff give me the right treatment and attention. She's not embarrassed at all...she says she means I mean too much to her and she intends to see that I get the care I need.
> JuneK


What a blessing, shows you did something right. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Hope your next comments will be how easy things went with the dentures and the medical test, etc and especially the shopping...at least a little fun..hope you can buy a little yarn or a special treat!
> JuneK


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Happy Anniversary Kaye.


----------



## darowil

Now they look ideal for my breeky thank you.


Poledra65 said:


> Come on, I made plenty.


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> June, I can't remember if I expressed my concern for your cousin. She is in my prayers and if it is her time to leave may it be peaceful and quick for her sake.
> 
> We are under a freeze warning for tonight as is much of the eastern part of the US. My niece and her DH brought us a truck load of firewood cut special for our small wood burning stove. She is such a dear. She is due for heart surgery the Thursday before Thanksgiving. Dhe has been suffering from what I guess you could call an arrhythmia for the past 9 years and they now are going to fix it hopefully. Nikki is 40, has 3 kids, and her DH is going blind from macular degeneration and can not drive now. Please keep them in your prayers.


I will definitely keep your niece and her DH in my prayers.

The drs are sending my cousin back to the nursing home with hospice care. So they're not expecting her to recover.
She's had such a hard few years. Both her parents died of pancreatic cancer within 2 yrs of each other. And before she recovered from her mother's death, she started having problems with her leg so she wasn't able to work..She had to have the leg amputated and before she recuperated from that, they discovered she had multiple myeloma. All of this within 5 yrs.
All of your prayers are welcome...now I'm just praying for her comfort and an easy passing.
JuneK[/quote]

In agreement, but praying for you and family too. You are truly a rock, and I can see the caring you have for your family, I stand with you in spirit. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> It is an important day today -- November 11th - We call it Remembrance day here and I know it is called other names in other parts of the world-- however I have been watching the different programs. It looks like it is raining in Ottawa or possibly a light snow -- in front of our parliament buildings. They have a beautiful service every year. fewer and fewer WWII veterans are there each year. A wonderful pipe band is now marching. Reminds me of the pipers we heard during the war as well as the lone piper at the foot of Edinburgh Castle.
> 
> It is snowing quite heavily in Ottawa now (it can change so quickly)and looks very cold. It is quite a ceremony if anyone can get the CBC (Canadian Broadcasting Corporation).
> 
> We were able to be in Ottawa for one of the ceremonies quite a few years ago and had planned on going to the War Museum here today but it is quite cold so decided to watch the ceremonies on TV. It is a bright sunny day here but -16 C which is around 0 Fahrenheit. although there is no wind which helps.
> 
> That is one thing about Alberta - it can be bitterly cold but still can be sunny. I think if we do make the move to BC we will miss the sunny winter days -- however rain doesn't have to be shovelled!


A lot of the restaurants here and probably in the rest of the country, are giving free meals to Veterans today. It's the least we can do for our veterans.
I saw on the news that our oldest living veteran was in D.C. and is meeting with the President and Vice-president. He's 107 and still drives and cuts is own grass!
AND has a 90 yr old girl friend!!

We have sunny skies in winter,too, Shirley. But not the extreme cold you have!
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Happy Anniversary Kaye.


Thank you.


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> I have been having blizzards here for the past few days -- leaves me with migraines. Shoveling snow with a migraine is not very fun. I do like the snow as it settles down the allergies. I have lots and lots of snow on the ground, at least 12+ inches. The birds keep coming for the sunflower seeds and I love them and their lil cheery ways.
> 
> It is our Remembrance Day here in Canada and the Remembrance Day Services are taking place in nearly 100% of our cities and towns at 11AM. Zoe


Sounds like the snow is mixed blessings. Migraines or allergies-which would you prefer?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> I'm thinking so, too, but I've sent it off to the doggies' mama to ask her what she'd prefer.


I think on the sleeves too, so it will be fun to see what mama chooses.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Now they look ideal for my breeky thank you.


You are most welcome.


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Has anyone heard from Zoe or Melody? I don't think either have posted lately. I hope they are both okay.


I realized after I first got up that Zoe hadn't posted in a while either but forgot to mention it. I,too, hope they're both doing all right.
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> June I most definitely will be talking with her today. Also, I am going to stay at the hospital with her. the surgery is Tuesday; don't know what time yet and she will find out the time on Monday.


Thank you for keeping us posted. Big Hugs to her and you too for being there for her.


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I'm off and running, have a great day all. DH just called and chatted while waiting to get unloaded so that was a nice surprise. 
Hugs


----------



## jknappva

5mmdpns said:


> I have been having blizzards here for the past few days -- leaves me with migraines. Shoveling snow with a migraine is not very fun. I do like the snow as it settles down the allergies. I have lots and lots of snow on the ground, at least 12+ inches. The birds keep coming for the sunflower seeds and I love them and their lil cheery ways.
> 
> It is our Remembrance Day here in Canada and the Remembrance Day Services are taking place in nearly 100% of our cities and towns at 11AM. Zoe


We were all worried about you, Zoe. So sorry you have been battling migraines..it seems if it's not one thing, it's half a dozen.
Hope you're soon feeling better. But glad you took a minute for us. Be careful shoveling snow.
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> When I got to go to Chicago, the museum had an Egyptian exhibit and WOW it was truly incredible.


I hope to see that someday. Got to see King Tut in Toronto and the Egyptian exhibit at the Louvre. So much to enjoy there that one needs so much more time than a quick stop-by. That was the advantage of being within a train ride of there. Inside, the building itself is a work of art. At first I was abhorred by that modern glass triangle outside and then it finally appeared to me as a pyramid. From that moment on I had no more trouble with it. Funny how perspective changes and we have those Aha moments.


----------



## jknappva

Patches39 said:


> In agreement, but praying for you and family too. You are truly a rock, and I can see the caring you have for your family, I stand with you in spirit. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you, my dear....I think our faith keeps us strong.
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> Donald O'Connor was pretty darned good too. Wonderful dancers. what movie was it where Gene Kelly and Donald O'Connor were sailors (Dancing in the rain???)


Think you got that one right.
I see from later posts that you have company with your Geriatric Moments. I'll join you in the corner. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> I love Ginger Rodgers, I loved her with Cary Grant in Monkey Business also and with David Niven where they all assume she is the mother of a baby left on the church steps and in order to keep her job at the dept store she has to go along with everyones' assumption.


I thought she was quite lovely and enjoyed her so much.


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> Think you got that one right.
> I see from later posts that you have company with your Geriatric Moments. I'll join you in the corner. :lol: :lol: :lol:


I'm in.


----------



## 5mmdpns

darowil said:


> Sounds like the snow is mixed blessings. Migraines or allergies-which would you prefer?


Much rather deal with the allergies than the migraine. I have -10'C or 20'F today. More blowing snow. hmmmmm, at least my furnace works! Zoe


----------



## Designer1234

5mmdpns said:


> Much rather deal with the allergies than the migraine. I have -10'C or 20'F today. More blowing snow. hmmmmm, at least my furnace works! Zoe


Glad to hear from you Zoe - Happy Memorial day if that is a proper wish. It is bright and sunny and has gone up to plus 6C here.

I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I'm about 30 pages behind but I just have to say that I will miss KEHINKLE/Ohio Kathy so very much. Her posts are always so interesting and I love hearing about her travels and the latest yarn shops, knitting projects, her photos, where she stops. This is a big loss to KTP and although she asked we not mention it here, I think this meant what caused her to leave, but I do think it is ok if we express how we will miss her. Maybe it is already posted and in the 30 pages I need to read yet, if so, let me add my voice.

KEHINKLE/Ohio Kathy, if you see this, know that this is a big loss for us and we WILL miss you.
Big Hugs...you will not be forgotten and you will be missed.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Designer1234 said:


> Glad to hear from you Zoe - Happy Memorial day if that is a proper wish. It is bright and sunny and has gone up to plus 6C here.
> 
> I hope you are feeling better.


:thumbup:
lol, we Canadians say Happy Remembrance Day, or, Lest We Forget. Thank you for your greeting.
Thinking about you and Pat. No service for our great country of Canada goes without praise and thanksgiving. Sorrows and sympathies for all those who were lost in the wars and for their surviving families. Zoe


----------



## Cashmeregma

Angora1 wrote:
Think you got that one right.
I see from later posts that you have company with your Geriatric Moments. I'll join you in the corner.



Patches39 said:


> I'm in.


_____________________
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Maybe we'll need a room.


----------



## Designer1234

Angora1 said:


> Think you got that one right.
> I see from later posts that you have company with your Geriatric Moments. I'll join you in the corner. :lol: :lol: :lol:


The older you get the more you have, darn it!

oh well, when you get old you can use it as an excuse!

Prayers for all those in the Philipines over l0,000 dead at a minimum. So tragic. They have had so much this past few years. We have a large Philipino community They are collecting aid -- most have no idea whether their family members have survived as the information is difficult to obtain. Many areas are not in touch. We have a young couple upstairs in our condo and we were talking them when we were getting into our car. They have both their families there and have not received any word at all. She lost one of her parents in the tsunami a few years ago. so sad. I just took her up some flowers so she would know we were thinking of her and praying for her family.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> A few days ago, I mentioned a 60 yr.old cousin of mine who has been in a nursing home for about 2 yrs with multiple myeloma and has to lay flat most of the time.
> My sister called to let me know she's in the hospital. Late last night her respiration was only 50. The critical care dr. sent her to the hospital. They finally had to insert a breathing tube. The drs. said it's either congestive heart failure or the multiple myeloma. She's been unresponsive since admittance to the hospital.
> Please say a prayer for her. It will be much appreciated.
> JuneK


Yes, I remember you just mentioning her. How sad June. So sorry to hear this. Will do as you wish.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> I am very happy there is a handy man in the family. He is taking care of all the trees that came down while I was away and a couple that have needed to come down.
> The kidos watching from the runabout


What a happy bunch!!! I know they will grow up with such happy childhood memories. :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

5mmdpns wrote:
I have been having blizzards here for the past few days -- leaves me with migraines.
-------------------
Zoe -- I suffered with migraines for years. last year I was given a prescription for a nasal spray called apo beclo aqua 50 mg 

Its proper name is beclomehasone dipropionatae

I was also coughing and had been told that I had borderline COPD -- the doctor checked me out thoroughly, prescribed the above and it has changed my life completely. My sinuses were draining into my lungs causing a bad cough and breathing problems and the sinus headaches were so debilitating.

Since I use the spray the minute the weather changes or I start to get a head ache I can't believe the difference in how I feel. It is like day and night. 

For those who suffer from sinus (he even said some migraines are sinus related, I would urge you to talk to your doctor. I haven't gone to bed with a sinus headache once since I started using the nose spray.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> The older you get the more you have, darn it!
> 
> oh well, when you get old you can use it as an excuse!
> 
> Prayers for all those in the Philipines over l0,000 dead at a minimum. So tragic. They have had so much this past few years. We have a large Philipino community They are collecting aid -- most have no idea whether their family members have survived as the information is difficult to obtain. Many areas are not in touch. We have a young couple upstairs in our condo and we were talking them when we were getting into our car. They have both their families there and have not received any word at all. She lost one of her parents in the tsunami a few years ago. so sad. I just took her up some flowers so she would know we were thinking of her and praying for her family.


How devastating. Hope your neighbors relatives will be alright.


----------



## iamsam

wrapping you in hugs and healing energy dollyclaire. keep believing it is fixable whatever it is and it will be fine.

sam



dollyclaire said:


> I will be too, I am going to hospital on Tuesday as well for the removal of a growth on my knee. It seems to have taken forever for the date to arrive but only one more sleep to go. The MRI scan they did was inconclusive, they do not know what the growth is exactly. It is on my left knee which I refer to as my good side as all the injuries and subsequent weakness happened to the right side of my body. It has really impacted on my mobility and the pain level has increased considerably but hopefully after tomorrow there will be an improvement and I can continue to rely on my 'good side' to get out and about. I just have to keep my mind under control as at times it has been running riot with all the what ifs I have been imagining, my DH always said I had a vivid imagination and it has certainly been working overtime the last few weeks. Hopefully back to working to rule tomorrow lol


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> The girl that played Paulette in Grease 2, Lorna Luft, is Judy Garlands youngest, I hadn't realized that.


I knew she was Judy Garland's daughter but didn't realize she was in Grease.


----------



## iamsam

I am going to go against convention and against the wished of one of our members and just come out and say - ohio Kathy - where are you now? we miss you.

please reconsider your decision and return to the forum - we need to keep tabs on you in all your traveling - make sure you are ok. 

sam


----------



## iamsam

that would be me - lol - as long as hickory and the cats are taken care of that is all that matters.

sam



darowil said:


> Are you just in for the day? Wondering about the animals.
> When I worked in London one morning a lady who was in for major surgery disappeared the morning of her surgery. Great concern all round until she turned back up. She had gone home to feed her cats! Can't remember what happened to them after that as she was having major bowel surgery and so was in no way able to go home for a number of days even if she had simply gone off again like that morning. To me and another nurse she was forever the cat lady after that.


----------



## Designer1234

angelam said:


> He sounds a definite keeper! I was married for 45 years before being traded in for a younger model! But that's another story!


he obviously didn't know how lucky he was! I am putting a nasty spell on him.


----------



## iamsam

may we have your recipe for the cherry, lemon and tangerine biscuits please.

felt like reaching into my monitor and grabbing that plate of goodies all more me. lol

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good Morning from Great Bend. Still dark as I have been up since very silly hour this morning. :-D
> 
> Elishia and I made eight dozen cookies yesterday. Only ended up with about a dozen left. :/
> 
> I will be heading out to take Jamie back to college, Sara starts her job at 9:30 this morning.
> 
> Coffee, tea and some home baked sweets.
> Cherry, lemon & tangerine biscuits, jammie dodgers and chocolate chip squres.


----------



## iamsam

there are times when I like my animals more than the people around me - they are so much more sensible.

sam



dollyclaire said:


> Yes it is day surgery, he will be with me in the car, he prefers to be in the car than left at home by himself. A friend is coming with me and she will drive me home. I would probably be known as Mrs Doolittle as I have long term resident rabbits and have cats and dogs come regularly to stay and I do talk to them all the time. I even talk to Solway who is stone deaf but then again I am sure he can lip read as he seems to know what I am saying lol No birds I am afraid as I am allergic to their feathers. I am the only human in this household but with the animal visitors I am kept busy.


----------



## Designer1234

5mmdpns said:


> :thumbup:
> lol, we Canadians say Happy Remembrance Day, or, Lest We Forget. Thank you for your greeting.
> Thinking about you and Pat. No service for our great country of Canada goes without praise and thanksgiving. Sorrows and sympathies for all those who were lost in the wars and for their surviving families. Zoe


Yes all the soldiers with the blue 'berets' were United Nations Peace Keepers -- I still have Pat's - it was nice to see those who didn't actually fight but kept the peace around the world in Korea (we didn't fight in the war but spent years after the war with peace keeping between North and South Korea Egypt (Gaza Strip), Cyprus, Kosevo, and many more places since Pat was in the service.

He was in Korea for over 2 years, Egypt for one full year, cypress 6 months and Started his army career in Germany with the United nations in the early 50s before I met him.The rest of the time he was in Canada in many different places - side trips to Alert NWT, US Base in Thule, Greenland --

I am sure most of the rest of you have armed forces personnel that you are thinking of today and many other days. I think of what AnZac day means to Australian and New Zealanders, and what this day means to those in the UK. We can all be proud -- of those who served many years ago and those who are still serving in Afghanistan - and served in other wars.

I had better stop as I am waxing poetic. My Dad went to England during WWII but was kept in England because they decided his sight was not good enough to go to Europe. He was stuck in England while those he trained with went over on D Day with the Canadians. He regretted it so much -- needless to say we didn't regret it.


----------



## iamsam

beautiful pictures busyworkerbee - I am so jealous - too hot for a suit - do send some of that my way. right now it is a damp and cold and windy 47° here - would want an overcoat with the suit.

sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, another week under way. Lovely recipes, made basil pesto chicken pasta for dinner, absolutely yummy.
> 
> Cook up sufficient pasta noodles (I used bow noodles) until tender. Cook enough diced chicken until golden brown. Put into bowl. Use 1 tsp bsil pesto per 2 serves and jix until chicken coated. Mix in noodles, serve and enjoy.
> 
> Spent the weekend at sister's beach house, relaxing and painting. Pics of bay.
> 
> This morning went to Remenbrance Day service in Caboolture where the memorial was also rededicated after being shifted from a no longer suitable location to new home in village square. Nice short service, thank goodness as it was hot day & most vets were in suits.
> 
> I hope everyone is as well as can be, those dealing with illness, recovering.


----------



## iamsam

heather - it that the Costco from the states? if you get the job you will like it. at least here Costco has one of the lowest employee turnover. they treat their employees well and pay a good wage.

they put a Costco in Toledo - what a fuss was made for that very reason - other businesses were afraid that their employees would demand the same or quit and go work for Costco. I personally think they should have used it as a wake-up call.

sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Job front still looking, waiting to hear about 1, waiting for costco to start hiring. I am well at moment, slight lingering headache from glare.
> 
> Had some luck with the storms yesterday, only on edge of each system.
> 
> How are things with you?


----------



## iamsam

healing energy zooming your way martina - hope the dentist visit is painless.

sam



martina said:


> Off to the dentist this afternoon for some major work, so keep me in your thoughts please if I don't post for a while. Hate dentists visits! . If anyone is going to be in London before the beginning of December there is a great exhibition of Australian Art at The Royal Academy on Piccadilly which is well worth a visit. Thanks for sending it over, Australia.


----------



## Pup lover

Gwen, here is the chicken and instant potato flake receipt

Potato Flake Coated Baked Chicken

2/3 cup mashed potato flakes
1/3 cup grated Parmesan cheese
1 teaspoon garlic salt
4 boneless skinless chicken breast halves (8 ounces each)
1/3 cup butter, melted

Directions
In a shallow bowl, combine the potato flakes, Parmesan cheese and garlic salt. Dip chicken in butter, then coat with potato flake mixture.
Place in a greased 13-in. x 9-in. baking pan. Bake, uncovered, at 350° for 35-40 minutes or until juices run clear. Broil 4 in. from the heat for 3-5 minutes or until lightly browned. Yield: 4 servings.

These reheat well in our toaster oven whenever there are any left


----------



## iamsam

I must remember that one june - too funny.

sam



jknappva said:


> My mother used to say: She wouldn't be happy in Heaven with a shirt-tail full of green apples!
> JuneK


----------



## Pup lover

grandma sherry said:


> Thanks AZ, I am working on my first lace shawl, with many life lines and still much frogging. Also hats and mitts, and quilts for grandsons, and crocheted placemat sets for Christmas gifts - nothing to post yet.


What lace shawl are you working on? I am doing my first one also that is lace the Edwinda, have done other shawls very big difference.


----------



## Pup lover

Dreamweaver said:


> So much going on around here this week... I have not even had a chance to start reading the Tea Party, but wanted to post a picture of the bear that Gypsycream knit for me now that I've figured out how to do that from the I-pad. He is such a joy. Meet Maxwell.


Maxwell is adorable, how sweet of Gypsycream to make and send him to you.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thank you Dawn. I will make this later this week. Fixing soup and whole wheat flaxseed bread for tonight.



Pup lover said:


> Gwen, here is the chicken and instant potato flake receipt
> 
> Potato Flake Coated Baked Chicken
> 
> 2/3 cup mashed potato flakes
> 1/3 cup grated Parmesan cheese
> 1 teaspoon garlic salt
> 4 boneless skinless chicken breast halves (8 ounces each)
> 1/3 cup butter, melted
> 
> Directions
> In a shallow bowl, combine the potato flakes, Parmesan cheese and garlic salt. Dip chicken in butter, then coat with potato flake mixture.
> Place in a greased 13-in. x 9-in. baking pan. Bake, uncovered, at 350° for 35-40 minutes or until juices run clear. Broil 4 in. from the heat for 3-5 minutes or until lightly browned. Yield: 4 servings.
> 
> These reheat well in our toaster oven whenever there are any left


----------



## Designer1234

Angora1 said:


> I'm about 30 pages behind but I just have to say that I will miss KEHINKLE/Ohio Kathy so very much. Her posts are always so interesting and I love hearing about her travels and the latest yarn shops, knitting projects, her photos, where she stops. This is a big loss to KTP and although she asked we not mention it here, I think this meant what caused her to leave, but I do think it is ok if we express how we will miss her. Maybe it is already posted and in the 30 pages I need to read yet, if so, let me add my voice.
> 
> KEHINKLE/Ohio Kathy, if you see this, know that this is a big loss for us and we WILL miss you.
> Big Hugs...you will not be forgotten and you will be missed.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Julie...Yes, it is sad what is going on in Egypt and how the women are treated. Years ago I lived beside a family from Egypt and this lady was treated quite well from what I could see. She never even had to put in a light bulb or do housework in her country, but things have certainly changed since then. I don't know if she is still in the States or not. Her husband was a professor at one of the Universities and her sons were absolutely gorgeous. One looked like Omar Sharif. Beautiful people. 
What lovely memories of your dad, bagpipes and dancing. 
Poledra...The wrath of the Cat in the Coat!:lol: :lol: :lol: Makes me remember when I put the Witches doggie hat on Roland. Actually got a photo but haven't done that to him since he's gotten older. He had it off in short time but a few children did get to see him and loved it. Funniest was the little boots they got him for winter. Don't think that worked either.

Sorlenna...Yellow on the sleeves. YAY!!!

Hey Ceili...I liked Kelly and Astaire both. I guess I just enjoyed them with no favorite. Kind of like when I travel. Wherever I am is my favorite place.

Caren...Great that the septic is fixed:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Martina...  Sorry you lost your long post. So frustrating and I know we all can empathize.

Just watched Regarding Henry on Netflix. What a great movie.


----------



## angelam

Angora1 said:


> I hope to see that someday. Got to see King Tut in Toronto and the Egyptian exhibit at the Louvre. So much to enjoy there that one needs so much more time than a quick stop-by. That was the advantage of being within a train ride of there. Inside, the building itself is a work of art. At first I was abhorred by that modern glass triangle outside and then it finally appeared to me as a pyramid. From that moment on I had no more trouble with it. Funny how perspective changes and we have those Aha moments.


I felt the same when they first said they were going to put this glass structure in front of the Louvre but when I saw it I could see how clever it was and blends into its surroundings very well. I was lucky enough to see all the Tutenkhamun artefacts in the Egyptian Museum in Cairo. His tomb in the Valley of the Kings is totally empty!


----------



## Pup lover

NanaCaren said:


> Signing off about to head out with Jamie. HUGS to all in need


Hugs back to you have a safe trip and tell Jamie HI!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I drop off things at our local county administration office---I used to (and am again soon) volunteer up there and know that the group there is very caring and very good about getting people in need to the right resources. There is a food bank there now as well as a huge school supply, coat, hat & mittens plus blankets closet that is managed by volunteers. There's so much support from the local businesses and Good Will, grocery stores & pharmacies all donate gift cards for the people to use. Everyone is treated with such dignity, respect and caring that I would often come home both disturbed that there were so many in need and uplifted that we were able to make a small difference.



NanaCaren said:


> I do something similar with my bunch including and of the grands that want to participate. We each pick a name from the Angel tree, buy a gift for that person. I have been doing this with them for years. We also put together a couple food baskets take them to the school to be given out. I used to knit mittens for the entire kindergarten class, until a parent complained. i was told I couldn't do that any more. now I give them to the local food bank. My mum would make up food boxes and put them on porches of houses that needed them when we were growing up. There was always something in them for the children as well.


----------



## iamsam

this is one of my favorite sites.

sam



jheiens said:


> June, how about trying http://knittingpatterncentral.com for fingerless mitt patterns?
> 
> Joy


----------



## Pup lover

purl2diva said:


> A few months ago when organizing my stash (again), I came across this yarn still in a sealed bag. I have no idea where I ordered it or for what reason since I NEVER wear brown. It was obviously too late to send it back so I made this shawl which had been in my stack for some time.
> 
> The pattern called for bulky so I had to adjust for WW. I find that if I wear it with a sleeveless vest, it is quite comfortable even to temps in the upper 40's.


Love the colors, looks warm and comfy!


----------



## Pup lover

NanaCaren said:


> I do something similar with my bunch including and of the grands that want to participate. We each pick a name from the Angel tree, buy a gift for that person. I have been doing this with them for years. We also put together a couple food baskets take them to the school to be given out. I used to knit mittens for the entire kindergarten class, until a parent complained. i was told I couldn't do that any more. now I give them to the local food bank. My mum would make up food boxes and put them on porches of houses that needed them when we were growing up. There was always something in them for the children as well.


Why on earth would someone complain? What a shame, at least someone gets the use of them.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Aran said:


> I just wanted to say hello.
> 
> We are finally off the overtime (for now) so it feels like I have a life again. I'm still busy, though.
> 
> Last weekend, I went to a retreat for the board of directors of TransOhio. It was great getting to know people better.
> 
> I feel good about the group of people we have on our board. I just know that we're going to change the world in our own way.
> 
> My BIL got a new dog, a Chihuahua & Jack Russell terrier mix. She's a tiny little thing. My cat was growling at her even though the cat is bigger than the dog. Honestly, she could kick that little dog's butt if she wanted to, but she'd rather growl instead.
> 
> Today, I went to a Quaker committee meeting & took my knitting of course.
> 
> At a support group meeting recently, one of the women told me that I needed to talk more & knit less. I looked at her sternly & said, "I knit so I don't yell & scream at people."


Glad things are a little more normal at work....

Support groups are so important.. I needed one so badly when having some issues and none were available so it is nice to hear your group is working well.

We have a little dog behind us who thinks he is rough and tough. HA.... Not bigger than a minute but spirit to spare.
Regardless of the size, my money is always on the at in these situations...

it is a gift to know when to talk and when to be silent. Obviously, this lady did not possess that gift!!!


----------



## Pup lover

Poledra65 said:


> I woke up to a nice text message from DH wishing me a happy anniversary.
> Happy Veterans day to everyone, and thank you to anyone who's got someone who served for the freedoms we all have around this wonderful world.
> Hugs!!


Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Pup lover

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning again folks...back from having blood work done.
> 
> Shirley I've finished one of the rings of the Russian Wedding Band cowl and have started the second. What a fun pattern to do. Will post once it is completed. By the way, I cast on 90 stitches instead of 85. I know DSD likes cowls that come down a little longer so hopefully she will like it.
> 
> June, I can't remember if I expressed my concern for your cousin. She is in my prayers and if it is her time to leave may it be peaceful and quick for her sake.
> 
> We are under a freeze warning for tonight as is much of the eastern part of the US. My niece and her DH brought us a truck load of firewood cut special for our small wood burning stove. She is such a dear. She is due for heart surgery the Thursday before Thanksgiving. Dhe has been suffering from what I guess you could call an arrhythmia for the past 9 years and they now are going to fix it hopefully. Nikki is 40, has 3 kids, and her DH is going blind from macular degeneration and can not drive now. Please keep them in your prayers.


Done!


----------



## iamsam

that is a great looking shawl purl2diva - the yarn was a lucky find. it looks toasty warm.

sam



purl2diva said:


> A few months ago when organizing my stash (again), I came across this yarn still in a sealed bag. I have no idea where I ordered it or for what reason since I NEVER wear brown. It was obviously too late to send it back so I made this shawl which had been in my stack for some time.
> 
> The pattern called for bulky so I had to adjust for WW. I find that if I wear it with a sleeveless vest, it is quite comfortable even to temps in the upper 40's.


----------



## Pup lover

Poledra65 said:


> Come on, I made plenty.


Yummy! Is that the receipt you posted last week? did you do it by hand or in a machine? Would like to try that receipt but in my machine, hands cannot knead that much.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra...HAPPY ANNIVERSARY

What a beautiful day for you. A celebration of your love for one another.


----------



## RookieRetiree

You're just a newlywed then!!!! Happy Anniversary to you both.



Poledra65 said:


> Oh, had to think about it, we've been together for so long, we got married on 11/11/11 at 3pm. Figured if we got married on Veterans day we couldn't forget our anniversary, wrong, I forget it every year until I realize that it's Veterans day, then it dawns on my that it's our anniversary. lol...DH remembers every year.


----------



## darowil

angelam said:


> I felt the same when they first said they were going to put this glass structure in front of the Louvre but when I saw it I could see how clever it was and blends into its surroundings very well. I was lucky enough to see all the Tutenkhamun artefacts in the Egyptian Museum in Cairo. His tomb in the Valley of the Kings is totally empty!


Maryanne and I saw them all at the museum as well. Amazing things. Refused topay extra money to go into an empty tomb just becuase it had once held wonderful artefacts- Maryanne wanted to but don't think she got around to it. Butthen she would love to be an Egyptologist.


----------



## iamsam

healing energy continues on its way to your hands patches - hopefully you will have knitting needles in them before too long.

sam



Patches39 said:


> Good day all sleep well and feel better even my hands,
> Have my coffee, a little late for me but it's a day to do much of nothing LOL LOL so pray all have a day of joy and fun and laughter, it's time for it.
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

jknappva said:


> What's even worse is to be completely bedridden and be in your right mind. My cousin who has just turned 60, has been in a nursing home for 2 years. And most of the time is flat on her back...she has cancer in her spine and had had it for some time before the dr's found it. It's too painful for her to even have the bed in a sitting position for more than a few minutes at a time. I don't know how she manages to be so cheerful. But her faith is very strong and I'm sure that's what makes a difference.
> JuneK


It does make a huge difference for those who have a strong faith. That is what I hope will pull Marianne through this next crisis..

I had a friend with cancer in his spine and they wanted to do an operation so that he could sit up Given that they only gave him weeks, he refused. Two years is another whole story.


----------



## iamsam

now why would someone complain about free mittens. she was definitely one that would complain in given a new rope to hand herself with.

it that ending a sentence with an infinitive?

sam



NanaCaren said:


> I do something similar with my bunch including and of the grands that want to participate. We each pick a name from the Angel tree, buy a gift for that person. I have been doing this with them for years. We also put together a couple food baskets take them to the school to be given out. I used to knit mittens for the entire kindergarten class, until a parent complained. i was told I couldn't do that any more. now I give them to the local food bank. My mum would make up food boxes and put them on porches of houses that needed them when we were growing up. There was always something in them for the children as well.


----------



## iamsam

I do love your new avatar Shirley - your personality just shines out.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Maxwell is such a beautiful bear. How very kind that was. I bet you will keep him forever - What a treasure and I am sure he helped you when you were 'down'.
> 
> You might not have been around here when I let the TP know that Gypsy cream is going to design a new pattern for the Workshops and teach a class next year. We have so much interest in it and she is so wonderful to work with! We are so honoured that she agreed. What a lovely lady! It is so nice to see you posting and sounding so much like yourself again -- it has been a hard couple of years but you are doing so well Jynx -- we are all so happy that you are feeling more like yourself everyday.


----------



## angelam

Designer1234 said:


> he obviously didn't know how lucky he was! I am putting a nasty spell on him.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover

Angora1 wrote:
Think you got that one right.
I see from later posts that you have company with your Geriatric Moments. I'll join you in the corner. 

Patches39 wrote:
I'm in. 


_____________________
Maybe we'll need a room.


or our own building?!  :mrgreen:


----------



## Pup lover

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Dawn. I will make this later this week. Fixing soup and whole wheat flaxseed bread for tonight.


If you have the Idaho Potato Flakes its on the back of the box :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover

Angora1 said:


> Just watched Regarding Henry on Netflix. What a great movie.


I love that movie! Such a wonderful story and Harrison Ford and the daughter do a wonderful job.


----------



## Grannypeg

I hear you Sam. There were times when I much preferred my horses.



thewren said:


> there are times when I like my animals more than the people around me - they are so much more sensible.
> 
> sam


----------



## iamsam

happy anniversary poledra - and how many years is it?

I've been think of all the men and women who did not come back to their families - throwing my thanks out into the universe.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> I woke up to a nice text message from DH wishing me a happy anniversary.
> Happy Veterans day to everyone, and thank you to anyone who's got someone who served for the freedoms we all have around this wonderful world.
> Hugs!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I agree entirely and will do my best to keep a friendship going...hopefully, whatever it is will pass and she'll be back here with us. It's so sad when one of us is hurting.



Angora1 said:


> I'm about 30 pages behind but I just have to say that I will miss KEHINKLE/Ohio Kathy so very much. Her posts are always so interesting and I love hearing about her travels and the latest yarn shops, knitting projects, her photos, where she stops. This is a big loss to KTP and although she asked we not mention it here, I think this meant what caused her to leave, but I do think it is ok if we express how we will miss her. Maybe it is already posted and in the 30 pages I need to read yet, if so, let me add my voice.
> 
> KEHINKLE/Ohio Kathy, if you see this, know that this is a big loss for us and we WILL miss you.
> Big Hugs...you will not be forgotten and you will be missed.


----------



## Pup lover

Dreamweaver said:


> Glad things are a little more normal at work....
> 
> Support groups are so important.. I needed one so badly when having some issues and none were available so it is nice to hear your group is working well.
> 
> We have a little dog behind us who thinks he is rough and tough. HA.... Not bigger than a minute but spirit to spare.
> Regardless of the size, my money is always on the at in these situations...
> 
> it is a gift to know when to talk and when to be silent. Obviously, this lady did not possess that gift!!!


In our rural area it is still hard to find support groups, I think that is one thing that has been great about the internet. Dont know what I would have done or would do now if I didnt have all of you to chat with and lean on! THANK YOU


----------



## iamsam

where in the house do you have a woodburning stove - that is where I would have a comfy chair and sit and knit. I have always wanted a black iron pot bellied wood stove - I just think it would be so cozy sitting around it.

healing energy zooming to your niece - we will all think positive thoughts.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning again folks...back from having blood work done.
> 
> Shirley I've finished one of the rings of the Russian Wedding Band cowl and have started the second. What a fun pattern to do. Will post once it is completed. By the way, I cast on 90 stitches instead of 85. I know DSD likes cowls that come down a little longer so hopefully she will like it.
> 
> June, I can't remember if I expressed my concern for your cousin. She is in my prayers and if it is her time to leave may it be peaceful and quick for her sake.
> 
> We are under a freeze warning for tonight as is much of the eastern part of the US. My niece and her DH brought us a truck load of firewood cut special for our small wood burning stove. She is such a dear. She is due for heart surgery the Thursday before Thanksgiving. Dhe has been suffering from what I guess you could call an arrhythmia for the past 9 years and they now are going to fix it hopefully. Nikki is 40, has 3 kids, and her DH is going blind from macular degeneration and can not drive now. Please keep them in your prayers.


----------



## Pup lover

I agree entirely and will do my best to keep a friendship going...hopefully, whatever it is will pass and she'll be back here with us. It's so sad when one of us is hurting.

Angora1 wrote:
I'm about 30 pages behind but I just have to say that I will miss KEHINKLE/Ohio Kathy so very much. Her posts are always so interesting and I love hearing about her travels and the latest yarn shops, knitting projects, her photos, where she stops. This is a big loss to KTP and although she asked we not mention it here, I think this meant what caused her to leave, but I do think it is ok if we express how we will miss her. Maybe it is already posted and in the 30 pages I need to read yet, if so, let me add my voice.

KEHINKLE/Ohio Kathy, if you see this, know that this is a big loss for us and we WILL miss you.
Big Hugs...you will not be forgotten and you will be missed.


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Cool. I be sure to pick up that brand flakes.

quote=Pup lover]If you have the Idaho Potato Flakes its on the back of the box :thumbup:[/quote]


----------



## Pup lover

Have been skimming, trying to spend a bit more time knitting trying to get some things done for Christmas as well as typing papers for DH for school. I am at work today though the boss is not. :thumbup: He and his wife took a long weekend and went out of town which sounds like they have much needed. Makes for an easier day of little work and more KP! Do need to get some stuff done, so everyone enjoy whats left of your day!

Raining here, possibly snow tonight though no accumulation and wind chill temps in the twenties/teens for the next couple days/nights.

Prayers and Hugs


----------



## RookieRetiree

June---prayers continue being said. Hospice is a loving place to land; the palliative care staff for my FIL, SIL, and MIL were all very good. It takes off the burden of expense too.

Kaye...those cinnamon rolls look heavenly; can't wait to try them next week. Made a new recipe for chocolate chip cookies and will post that later---they stay soft and chewy and are very yummy. After DGS wakes up from nap, then we'll try out hand at some jammie dodgers...hope they turn out as good as Caren's look.

Zoe, hope the migraines disappear quickly and that you don't get any more snow for a while.


----------



## darowil

Been up so long that I'm all caught up and am going to do some of Edwina (lace shawl) before I need to go out this morning. One advantage of geting up at 3am.


----------



## iamsam

i think they are supposed to look like that poledra - even before they are baked they are supposed to be touching.

make mine with extra icing please.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Come on, I made plenty.


----------



## iamsam

why not 11:00?

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Oh, had to think about it, we've been together for so long, we got married on 11/11/11 at 3pm. Figured if we got married on Veterans day we couldn't forget our anniversary, wrong, I forget it every year until I realize that it's Veterans day, then it dawns on my that it's our anniversary. lol...DH remembers every year.


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> I believe he taught at his Mom's dance studio so was probably used to being the one to show partners how to dance. I am amazed each week watching Dancing with the Stars and seeing how much their dancing improves.


Yes, he did teach at her studio.... and it is amazing to see the progress and the physical pain so many of the celebrities go through to compete on that show.


----------



## iamsam

0° - and i was complaining about 49°.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> It is an important day today -- November 11th - We call it Remembrance day here and I know it is called other names in other parts of the world-- however I have been watching the different programs. It looks like it is raining in Ottawa or possibly a light snow -- in front of our parliament buildings. They have a beautiful service every year. fewer and fewer WWII veterans are there each year. A wonderful pipe band is now marching. Reminds me of the pipers we heard during the war as well as the lone piper at the foot of Edinburgh Castle.
> 
> It is snowing quite heavily in Ottawa now (it can change so quickly)and looks very cold. It is quite a ceremony if anyone can get the CBC (Canadian Broadcasting Corporation).
> 
> We were able to be in Ottawa for one of the ceremonies quite a few years ago and had planned on going to the War Museum here today but it is quite cold so decided to watch the ceremonies on TV. It is a bright sunny day here but -16 C which is around 0 Fahrenheit. although there is no wind which helps.
> 
> That is one thing about Alberta - it can be bitterly cold but still can be sunny. I think if we do make the move to BC we will miss the sunny winter days -- however rain doesn't have to be shovelled!


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> I do finger foods for me because it's how I like to eat--I like having "do it yourself" meals too where I just set out everything for them to build their own stuffed baked potato, tacos, fajitas, nachos, loaded French fries, etc. That's great news on the job for Sara..do I remember correctly that she once worked there before? If so, just a little advice from a former Benefits Manager; have her ask for service credit for her former employment time. It may make a difference in the way vacation, pension, 401(k) are handled.


Great advise and great on the job for Sara-Mae....

Rachel was offered a job at Fossil. They were so impressed with her interview, etc. etc. Well, it seems the store manager did not know corporate had just made a change and no one under 18 can work there. (Her birthday is not until May.) They tried really hard to have an exemption for her but no go....here are just about no places left that will hire under 18. Her mom was working at 15..... Times do change....


----------



## Gweniepooh

It is sad that things sometimes happen. I hope you will reconsider and come back to the tea party.



RookieRetiree said:


> I agree entirely and will do my best to keep a friendship going...hopefully, whatever it is will pass and she'll be back here with us. It's so sad when one of us is hurting.


----------



## Dreamweaver

DaylilyDawn said:


> I have been busy knitting my daughter-in-law's slouchy hat she want for Christmas. So Far it is looking good but I have a question about blocking . How do you block a slouchy hat?


Depending on the amount of slouch, you might try placing a dinner plate in it and then steaming heavily. I do this with berets, etc.


----------



## Dreamweaver

I'm still catching up, but need to move my tail and get a few things done. We are going to have freezing weather tomorrow night so need to move some plants, etc.... DH is going to OK tomorrow. Thankfully, he will be home to help with mom and the Dr...

Just wanted to add a some pictures of the crew at the last two football games... The first one was the night Rachel was Golden Girl of the Week. The rest were taken this week-end at the last game of the season where she, as a Sr. was presented by parents and given her Sr. blanket... The picture of Livey, the blonde, was the same evening at her volleyball awards dinner.... She did come to the game later.... but hung out with all those sneaky middle school kids... We did get one good hug in though.


----------



## iamsam

this sounds yummy Shirley - thanks.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> yummy! hmmm- that will be my plan for tomorrow with my meat loaf (after all the talk yesterday )
> 
> by the way,  here is my
> 
> *Cottage Meat Loaf Recipe*


----------



## iamsam

very true - thanks poledra.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> So True. Hugs everyone.


----------



## iamsam

i talked to zoe today - they are having mounds and mounds of snow - her fibro and migraines are making life difficult right now - think we need to get the ktp prayer circle in gear for her.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Has anyone heard from Zoe or Melody? I don't think either have posted lately. I hope they are both okay.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Wonderful pictures Dreamweaver!


Dreamweaver said:


> I'm still catching up, but need to move my tail and get a few things done. We are going to have freezing weather tomorrow night so need to move some plants, etc.... DH is going to OK tomorrow. Thankfully, he will be home to help with mom and the Dr...
> 
> Just wanted to add a some pictures of the crew at the last two football games... The first one was the night Rachel was Golden Girl of the Week. The rest were taken this week-end at the last game of the season where she, as a Sr. was presented by parents and given her Sr. blanket... The picture of Livey, the blonde, was the same evening at her volleyball awards dinner.... She did come to the game later.... but hung out with all those sneaky middle school kids... We did get one good hug in though.


----------



## iamsam

maybe he will have a heart attack - too much energy expended at that age - you have to wonder. lol

sam



angelam said:


> He sounds a definite keeper! I was married for 45 years before being traded in for a younger model! But that's another story!


----------



## PurpleFi

jknappva said:


> Missed seeing pictures from PurpleFi. Hope everything is fine in her part of the world!
> JuneK


Sorru June that I didn't get on this morning. Had a WI knitting group but woke up late so had to rush around getting everything ready. FM has been playing up a bit and it sort of wiped me out this afternoon. Going to take it very easy for a few days as I am planning to attack one of the London fabric markets on Saturday with London Girl.

Rather later than usual Monday photos......


----------



## angelam

thewren said:


> maybe he will have a heart attack - too much energy expended at that age - you have to wonder. lol
> 
> sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm still catching up, but need to move my tail and get a few things done. We are going to have freezing weather tomorrow night so need to move some plants, etc.... DH is going to OK tomorrow. Thankfully, he will be home to help with mom and the Dr...
> 
> Just wanted to add a some pictures of the crew at the last two football games... The first one was the night Rachel was Golden Girl of the Week. The rest were taken this week-end at the last game of the season where she, as a Sr. was presented by parents and given her Sr. blanket... The picture of Livey, the blonde, was the same evening at her volleyball awards dinner.... She did come to the game later.... but hung out with all those sneaky middle school kids... We did get one good hug in though.


Beautiful family!


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> why not 11:00?
> 
> sam


I too wondered why they didn't choose 11 to get married.


----------



## Miss Pam

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm still catching up, but need to move my tail and get a few things done. We are going to have freezing weather tomorrow night so need to move some plants, etc.... DH is going to OK tomorrow. Thankfully, he will be home to help with mom and the Dr...
> 
> Just wanted to add a some pictures of the crew at the last two football games... The first one was the night Rachel was Golden Girl of the Week. The rest were taken this week-end at the last game of the season where she, as a Sr. was presented by parents and given her Sr. blanket... The picture of Livey, the blonde, was the same evening at her volleyball awards dinner.... She did come to the game later.... but hung out with all those sneaky middle school kids... We did get one good hug in though.


Great photos, Jynx!


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Sorru June that I didn't get on this morning. Had a WI knitting group but woke up late so had to rush around getting everything ready. FM has been playing up a bit and it sort of wiped me out this afternoon. Going to take it very easy for a few days as I am planning to attack one of the London fabric markets on Saturday with London Girl.
> 
> Rather later than usual Monday photos......


Busy you! Please do rest up. Love today's photos!


----------



## grandma sherry

Back again. 
Kaye - Happy Anniversary to you and DH
Grannypeg - go through Odessa often to visit both DD's
Pup lover - the Haruni wasn't ready to try charts for my first lace project
Dreamweaver - Maxwell is adorable and family pix are lovely
Sassafras and Darowil thanks for making me feel at home


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup lover said:


> In our rural area it is still hard to find support groups, I think that is one thing that has been great about the internet. Dont know what I would have done or would do now if I didnt have all of you to chat with and lean on! THANK YOU


And we are so glad to have you with us!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm still catching up, but need to move my tail and get a few things done. We are going to have freezing weather tomorrow night so need to move some plants, etc.... DH is going to OK tomorrow. Thankfully, he will be home to help with mom and the Dr...
> 
> Just wanted to add a some pictures of the crew at the last two football games... The first one was the night Rachel was Golden Girl of the Week. The rest were taken this week-end at the last game of the season where she, as a Sr. was presented by parents and given her Sr. blanket... The picture of Livey, the blonde, was the same evening at her volleyball awards dinner.... She did come to the game later.... but hung out with all those sneaky middle school kids... We did get one good hug in though.


A real beauty and I think she looks a lot like you!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gwenie, hope your niece's surgery will go alright but so important to get it cleared up. Sad to hear about her DH. Are they able to halt it at all? I know there are two kinds and not sure if the prescription quality vitamin A helps that too, but hope they can slow it down. A couple with more than their share for sure. Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma

grandma sherry said:


> Back again.
> Kaye - Happy Anniversary to you and DH
> Grannypeg - go through Odessa often to visit both DD's
> Pup lover - the Haruni wasn't ready to try charts for my first lace project
> Dreamweaver - Maxwell is adorable and family pix are lovely
> Sassafras and Darowil thanks for making me feel at home


Grandma sherry...I'm quite behind, feel like the rabbit in Alice In Wonderland. Please accept my late welcome. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Sorru June that I didn't get on this morning. Had a WI knitting group but woke up late so had to rush around getting everything ready. FM has been playing up a bit and it sort of wiped me out this afternoon. Going to take it very easy for a few days as I am planning to attack one of the London fabric markets on Saturday with London Girl.
> 
> Rather later than usual Monday photos......


Purplefi...When I was in London with my sister we went to the fabric shops and the choice was so amazing. Could have been Designers with our choice and we wished we were. Hope to see what you buy or even a few snaps of the shops if allowed or time enough. Fun memories for me.


----------



## Cashmeregma

angelam wrote:
He sounds a definite keeper! I was married for 45 years before being traded in for a younger model! But that's another story!



thewren said:


> maybe he will have a heart attack - too much energy expended at that age - you have to wonder. lol
> 
> sam


One can only hope....Did I say that?
Angelam, you are right that is another story and not a fun one for sure. Thinking of you dear and Living Well is the best revenge. So here's to a great life!


----------



## iamsam

i always have such a time getting anywhere on ravelry although they do have a lot of patterns.

sam



jknappva said:


> That's my next search...no luck, so far! Thanks.
> juneK


----------



## iamsam

i want tropical weather - at least when it rains it is warm.

sam



darowil said:


> Of course- but that is what we pride ourselves on so don't show the grey days. And we are a very dry continent so not as much as many others.
> When we get one (which could be a way away as we are now in late spring with summer only a few weeks away-at least down south) I will try and remember to post one.
> But busyworkerbee being much further north gets different weather to us. I think she is on the border between our climate and the tropical climates-is that right Heather?


----------



## iamsam

and that is all we can do now june is to ask for an easy passing. so sad.

sam



jknappva said:


> June, I can't remember if I expressed my concern for your cousin. She is in my prayers and if it is her time to leave may it be peaceful and quick for her sake.
> 
> We are under a freeze warning for tonight as is much of the eastern part of the US. My niece and her DH brought us a truck load of firewood cut special for our small wood burning stove. She is such a dear. She is due for heart surgery the Thursday before Thanksgiving. Dhe has been suffering from what I guess you could call an arrhythmia for the past 9 years and they now are going to fix it hopefully. Nikki is 40, has 3 kids, and her DH is going blind from macular degeneration and can not drive now. Please keep them in your prayers.


I will definitely keep your niece and her DH in my prayers.

The drs are sending my cousin back to the nursing home with hospice care. So they're not expecting her to recover.
She's had such a hard few years. Both her parents died of pancreatic cancer within 2 yrs of each other. And before she recovered from her mother's death, she started having problems with her leg so she wasn't able to work..She had to have the leg amputated and before she recuperated from that, they discovered she had multiple myeloma. All of this within 5 yrs.
All of your prayers are welcome...now I'm just praying for her comfort and an easy passing.
JuneK[/quote]


----------



## iamsam

i miss my parents a lot - but was always glad they didn't linger and suffer.

sam



darowil said:


> From what you have said about her condition it seems a fair enough decision on her part. I think I would make that choice in her situation.
> I watched my younger sisters reach the point of being able to do nothing for themselves and unable to communicate (while still knowing wht was going on around them) and I'm sure it was a relief for them once they finally went. Even if a really tough time for us as they went within 3 weeks of each other- thought we would lose them both the same week, which would probably have been easier to deal with.


----------



## Pup lover

grandma sherry said:


> Back again.
> Kaye - Happy Anniversary to you and DH
> Grannypeg - go through Odessa often to visit both DD's
> Pup lover - the Haruni wasn't ready to try charts for my first lace project
> Dreamweaver - Maxwell is adorable and family pix are lovely
> Sassafras and Darowil thanks for making me feel at home


I have that in my list of to dos, charts are not that bad, though I have cross stitched for years so am used to reading charts. Knitting charts are not that different.


----------



## jheiens

jknappva said:


> I realized after I first got up that Zoe hadn't posted in a while either but forgot to mention it. I,too, hope they're both doing all right.
> JuneK


June, I PMed Melody last night to ask how she was doing and if there were anything any of us could do to help. It hasn't been read yet. Now I'm getting really concerned.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam

this sounds yummy dawn - i love chicken any which way.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Gwen, here is the chicken and instant potato flake receipt
> 
> Potato Flake Coated Baked Chicken
> 
> 2/3 cup mashed potato flakes
> 1/3 cup grated Parmesan cheese
> 1 teaspoon garlic salt
> 4 boneless skinless chicken breast halves (8 ounces each)
> 1/3 cup butter, melted
> 
> Directions
> In a shallow bowl, combine the potato flakes, Parmesan cheese and garlic salt. Dip chicken in butter, then coat with potato flake mixture.
> Place in a greased 13-in. x 9-in. baking pan. Bake, uncovered, at 350° for 35-40 minutes or until juices run clear. Broil 4 in. from the heat for 3-5 minutes or until lightly browned. Yield: 4 servings.
> 
> These reheat well in our toaster oven whenever there are any left


----------



## iamsam

when does dh finish school - think it is fairly soon.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Have been skimming, trying to spend a bit more time knitting trying to get some things done for Christmas as well as typing papers for DH for school. I am at work today though the boss is not. :thumbup: He and his wife took a long weekend and went out of town which sounds like they have much needed. Makes for an easier day of little work and more KP! Do need to get some stuff done, so everyone enjoy whats left of your day!
> 
> Raining here, possibly snow tonight though no accumulation and wind chill temps in the twenties/teens for the next couple days/nights.
> 
> Prayers and Hugs


----------



## Pup lover

thewren said:


> when does dh finish school - think it is fairly soon.
> 
> sam


Graduation Party in May 2014!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Will be keeping you close to my heart on Tuesday along with Marianne - you will both feel such relief by Wed I'm sure.
luv-AZ


dollyclaire said:


> I will be too, I am going to hospital on Tuesday as well for the removal of a growth on my knee. It seems to have taken forever for the date to arrive but only one more sleep to go. The MRI scan they did was inconclusive, they do not know what the growth is exactly. It is on my left knee which I refer to as my good side as all the injuries and subsequent weakness happened to the right side of my body. It has really impacted on my mobility and the pain level has increased considerably but hopefully after tomorrow there will be an improvement and I can continue to rely on my 'good side' to get out and about. I just have to keep my mind under control as at times it has been running riot with all the what ifs I have been imagining, my DH always said I had a vivid imagination and it has certainly been working overtime the last few weeks. Hopefully back to working to rule tomorrow lol


----------



## Cashmeregma

angelam said:


> I felt the same when they first said they were going to put this glass structure in front of the Louvre but when I saw it I could see how clever it was and blends into its surroundings very well. I was lucky enough to see all the Tutenkhamun artefacts in the Egyptian Museum in Cairo. His tomb in the Valley of the Kings is totally empty!


Seeing the artefacts in Cairo must have been quite an experience. Sad the tombs are empty and many things that belong in Egypt in other countries, but so glad I got to see them in Canada and France.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Great story!!!! You do what ya gotta do!!!!!


darowil said:


> Are you just in for the day? Wondering about the animals.
> When I worked in London one morning a lady who was in for major surgery disappeared the morning of her surgery. Great concern all round until she turned back up. She had gone home to feed her cats! Can't remember what happened to them after that as she was having major bowel surgery and so was in no way able to go home for a number of days even if she had simply gone off again like that morning. To me and another nurse she was forever the cat lady after that.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Mrs Doolittle is perfect!!!! And I'm so glad you have all of your buddies in and out to keep you company.


dollyclaire said:


> Yes it is day surgery, he will be with me in the car, he prefers to be in the car than left at home by himself. A friend is coming with me and she will drive me home. I would probably be known as Mrs Doolittle as I have long term resident rabbits and have cats and dogs come regularly to stay and I do talk to them all the time. I even talk to Solway who is stone deaf but then again I am sure he can lip read as he seems to know what I am saying lol No birds I am afraid as I am allergic to their feathers. I am the only human in this household but with the animal visitors I am kept busy.


----------



## AZ Sticks

jheiens said:


> Thanks for the compliment, AZ, but we're a few weeks into the concept and I've just thought of it. (But don't tell anyone here! It'll be our little secret, right?) lolol
> 
> Joy


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

They can keep her comfortable June and that is the best you can hope for at this point. She seems to have stated her wishes pretty clearly and that is to be respected. loving thoughts for you and your family- AZ


jknappva said:


> Thank you. She regained consciousness long enough to insist they take out the breathing tube. She said she wanted to artificial breathing. My sister said when she saw her she was talking but slurring her words and her eyes were rolling back in her head. The dr. said at this point they're just trying to keep her comfortable although she did agree to an oxygen mask. So not looking good. But i'm praying for her comfort and what God wills.
> JuneK


----------



## AZ Sticks

It's a small world sometimes!!!!


NanaCaren said:


> I have to get up at silly o'clock to have coffee with a friend before work, makes both our days start better. The races are a plus. It is not often we hear from folks where I grew up.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Glad today is better!!!


Patches39 said:


> Good day all sleep well and feel better even my hands,
> Have my coffee, a little late for me but it's a day to do much of nothing LOL LOL so pray all have a day of joy and fun and laughter, it's time for it.
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

That's wonderful - we always did the Angel Tree when my kids were growing up - I don't know about my son - he wouldn't mention it if he did - but my DD still does a couple of names every year and also volunteers to feed the homeless on Thanksgiving and Christmas if she is in town - she's single and doesn't usually need to be anywhere particular. I think it is so important for young ones to understand that there is always "enough" to share!!


NanaCaren said:


> I do something similar with my bunch including and of the grands that want to participate. We each pick a name from the Angel tree, buy a gift for that person. I have been doing this with them for years. We also put together a couple food baskets take them to the school to be given out. I used to knit mittens for the entire kindergarten class, until a parent complained. i was told I couldn't do that any more. now I give them to the local food bank. My mum would make up food boxes and put them on porches of houses that needed them when we were growing up. There was always something in them for the children as well.


----------



## AZ Sticks

I will pass this on Shirley-


Designer1234 said:


> It sounds as if Rick is 'watching her back' and won't let anyone make her feel worse. I strongly believe that those who are in the hospital need an advocate as when you are sick you just don't have the energy to complain, or to do more than spend every second healing.
> 
> I used to go to the hospital when Pat was so dreadfully sick and wear a bright red crochet newsboy cap - so that people would know I was there. I wrote down everything that happened and everything the doctor told us- Pat was too sick to really listen - the next day I gave him a note about everything they planned etc and put it in an envelope- that way he knew exactly what was happening -
> 
> I always went early in the day and stayed until after the doctor visits - I would list the questions pat and I were wondering about - It was so funny - two doctors saw my red hat in the elevator one day and smiled and said they wished everyone would do what I did as they knew I was aware of what was going on. It Sounds as if Rick is really watching over our sweet Charlotte. When we went for the follow up exam I wore the red hat and the doctor said, "I wondered if you would wear it" "smart idea" we all knew you were watching over him which is a very good thing'
> 
> Sandi -- if you talk to Rick, give him my very best and tell him to keep it up. No one cares about her more than he does and she can spend the time getting better while he does the worrying - it is so hard though but obviously he loves her -
> 
> I feel so sorry for those who have no one to advocate and watch over them.
> 
> Pat swears he never worried about missing out on any important information or if he was worried about something he would tell me and I would see it was attended to -- means a lot. It means just as much to Rick as he feels he is in it with her. I applaud them both.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Happy Anniversary Kaye to you and your Honey!!!


Poledra65 said:


> I woke up to a nice text message from DH wishing me a happy anniversary.
> Happy Veterans day to everyone, and thank you to anyone who's got someone who served for the freedoms we all have around this wonderful world.
> Hugs!!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh Yum-


Poledra65 said:


> Come on, I made plenty.


----------



## angelam

Angora1 said:


> angelam wrote:
> He sounds a definite keeper! I was married for 45 years before being traded in for a younger model! But that's another story!
> 
> One can only hope....Did I say that?
> Angelam, you are right that is another story and not a fun one for sure. Thinking of you dear and Living Well is the best revenge. So here's to a great life!


Angora, your right - I'm living my life now and enjoying every minute!


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Oh yum!!! I love the coffee and tea, but the baking looks wonderful. At least your housefull is a good excuse to only have one dozen out of 8 left, I only have one husband and once baked 8-10 doz cookies, I ended with about 2 doz left by the next day. :shock: I'm surprised he doesn't have to visit the chubby ladies, well, chubby mens store with as much baked stuff as he eats in one sitting. :roll:


Ashlei baked about 4 dozen cookies today was a surprise when I got home from dropping Jamie off. I know what you mean about the DH eating too many cookies at one time. I know someone that would do the same thing, is always telling me I didn't make enough to go around :lol: :roll:


----------



## Poledra65

angelam wrote, I misread, I'm sorry you were traded in, he will probably be rethinking that at some point in the not to far future, his loss I'd say, and hopefully she drives him crazy, and not in a good way. 
Hugs my dear. 
It's wild, mine says he doesn't want someone younger, he's not into clingy, spendy, or wanting to party, and he doesn't want to have to worry about if they can/will cook and clean. lol So, I just have to worry about him finding a better older one. :roll:


----------



## RookieRetiree

It's snowing here...how about by you?



thewren said:


> 0° - and i was complaining about 49°.
> 
> sam


----------



## angelam

thewren said:


> i want tropical weather - at least when it rains it is warm.
> 
> sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Sam, lets run away together to a tropical island!


----------



## dollyclaire

Angora1 said:


> I'm about 30 pages behind but I just have to say that I will miss KEHINKLE/Ohio Kathy so very much. Her posts are always so interesting and I love hearing about her travels and the latest yarn shops, knitting projects, her photos, where she stops. This is a big loss to KTP and although she asked we not mention it here, I think this meant what caused her to leave, but I do think it is ok if we express how we will miss her. Maybe it is already posted and in the 30 pages I need to read yet, if so, let me add my voice.
> 
> KEHINKLE/Ohio Kathy, if you see this, know that this is a big loss for us and we WILL miss you.
> Big Hugs...you will not be forgotten and you will be missed.


I agree with you as I am sure that every one will


----------



## angelam

jheiens said:


> June, I PMed Melody last night to ask how she was doing and if there were anything any of us could do to help. It hasn't been read yet. Now I'm getting really concerned.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I think the best we can hope for is that she has a problem with her computer. I hope that's all it is.


----------



## angelam

Poledra65 said:


> angelam wrote, I misread, I'm sorry you were traded in, he will probably be rethinking that at some point in the not to far future, his loss I'd say, and hopefully she drives him crazy, and not in a good way.
> Hugs my dear.
> It's wild, mine says he doesn't want someone younger, he's not into clingy, spendy, or wanting to party, and he doesn't want to have to worry about if they can/will cook and clean. lol So, I just have to worry about him finding a better older one. :roll:


I think he's already reached that point! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

AZ Sticks said:


> It's a small world sometimes!!!!


Yes it is a small world but at times it can feel so much bigger.


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> may we have your recipe for the cherry, lemon and tangerine biscuits please.
> 
> felt like reaching into my monitor and grabbing that plate of goodies all more me. lol
> 
> sam


Yes, please, please, please.


----------



## Poledra65

Pup lover said:


> Yummy! Is that the receipt you posted last week? did you do it by hand or in a machine? Would like to try that receipt but in my machine, hands cannot knead that much.


I used my Kitchen Aid mixer then did the rest by hand, but I think it gave instructions for the bread machine, but I won't swear to it. Don't see why it wouldn't adapt fine though.


----------



## Poledra65

Poledra...HAPPY ANNIVERSARY

What a beautiful day for you. A celebration of your love for one another.

Angora
Make today count!



RookieRetiree said:


> You're just a newlywed then!!!! Happy Anniversary to you both.


Thank you all. 
 We do enjoy being together so that is a good thing.  I hope and pray that that never ends.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Angora1 said:


> I thought the shop was in Ireland but it is in the States and having knitting retreats in Ireland. Aaaaaah, dreaming about how wonderful it would be.http://www.ballycastleknits.com/index.htm


Pretty darned cute.... I know none of MY cats would have stood still for it, but awfully cute. Wouldn't a knitting trip to Ireland be fabulous? DH wants to go next year but isn't going to want to spend a week watching me knit!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna

Happy anniversary to you & DH, Kaye! May you have many, many more.


----------



## jknappva

In honor of our veterans on this their day, this is a picture of my grandmother and two of her sons. The one on her left is my uncle who served in WWII and her youngest son on her right. You can see the sorrow in her face and I get tears in my eyes whenever I see this picture....it was taken the day before my uncle went into the Army. He escaped from a GErman prison camp and returned home safely. He was one of the nicest gentlest men you could ever meet and my favorite uncle. As you can see from the one uncle's clothes, he'd been working. Guess his brother had been off having fun!!
JuneK


----------



## Dreamweaver

jknappva said:


> Same holds true...just a day later! Time for more prayers!
> JuneK


With all her friends on here, I am sure God knows she is considered a very special person.... I so hope that the outcome is the best and she is feeling back up to snuff in no time.....


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> Yes, I remember you just mentioning her. How sad June. So sorry to hear this. Will do as you wish.


Thank you...my sister said this morning that if she lives through today, they're sending her back to the nursing home where she lives with hospice care. Now I'm praying for her peace and an easy passing.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> I am going to go against convention and against the wished of one of our members and just come out and say - ohio Kathy - where are you now? we miss you.
> 
> please reconsider your decision and return to the forum - we need to keep tabs on you in all your traveling - make sure you are ok.
> 
> sam


She will definitely be missed. I always looked forward to where she'd been and where she was headed next. I feel that one of our family members is missing.
JuneK


----------



## iamsam

is this your son and family?

sam

and i assume you and Gerry - always good to see a face to put next to a name. great sweater jynx



Dreamweaver said:


> I'm still catching up, but need to move my tail and get a few things done. We are going to have freezing weather tomorrow night so need to move some plants, etc.... DH is going to OK tomorrow. Thankfully, he will be home to help with mom and the Dr...
> 
> Just wanted to add a some pictures of the crew at the last two football games... The first one was the night Rachel was Golden Girl of the Week. The rest were taken this week-end at the last game of the season where she, as a Sr. was presented by parents and given her Sr. blanket... The picture of Livey, the blonde, was the same evening at her volleyball awards dinner.... She did come to the game later.... but hung out with all those sneaky middle school kids... We did get one good hug in though.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Gweniepooh said:


> June I most definitely will be talking with her today. Also, I am going to stay at the hospital with her. the surgery is Tuesday; don't know what time yet and she will find out the time on Monday.


So nice that you are staying at the hospital and will be able to keep us updated. PLEASE make sure you are in a comfortable chair, etc. and keep your neck and back happy... Lots of prayers holding her up....


----------



## Sorlenna

I've finished the sweater except for the button hole band...can't decide what to use. I don't want ribbing or garter and am thinking about i-cord...suggestions? (It's not blocked yet, so it may be hard to see, but the body is 1x1 ribbing).


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> now why would someone complain about free mittens. she was definitely one that would complain in given a new rope to hand herself with.
> 
> it that ending a sentence with an infinitive?
> 
> sam


Sam,Sam, Sam....who cares how you end your sentences!!!! We get the gist of what you said and unfortunately, there are too many people like her in the world!
JuneK


----------



## Dreamweaver

Gweniepooh said:


> Off to knit awhile. Only 45 days 'til Christmas if I remember correctly. Awk! Gotta get those needles moving!


I can't even begin to think about all I should be doing.....


----------



## iamsam

healing energy zooming your way purplefi - and thank you for the pictures.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Sorru June that I didn't get on this morning. Had a WI knitting group but woke up late so had to rush around getting everything ready. FM has been playing up a bit and it sort of wiped me out this afternoon. Going to take it very easy for a few days as I am planning to attack one of the London fabric markets on Saturday with London Girl.
> 
> Rather later than usual Monday photos......


----------



## jknappva

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm still catching up, but need to move my tail and get a few things done. We are going to have freezing weather tomorrow night so need to move some plants, etc.... DH is going to OK tomorrow. Thankfully, he will be home to help with mom and the Dr...
> 
> Just wanted to add a some pictures of the crew at the last two football games... The first one was the night Rachel was Golden Girl of the Week. The rest were taken this week-end at the last game of the season where she, as a Sr. was presented by parents and given her Sr. blanket... The picture of Livey, the blonde, was the same evening at her volleyball awards dinner.... She did come to the game later.... but hung out with all those sneaky middle school kids... We did get one good hug in though.


Love the photos...thanks!
JuneK


----------



## Designer1234

Poledra65 said:


> Poledra...HAPPY ANNIVERSARY
> 
> What a beautiful day for you. A celebration of your love for one another.
> 
> Angora
> Make today count!
> 
> Thank you all.
> We do enjoy being together so that is a good thing.  I hope and pray that that never ends.


If the feelings are there it can last if you both want it to. Just remember you love each other when you get mad at each other! it works.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Sorlenna said:


> That museum had way too much interesting stuff--they had to kick me out because it was closing time. I think I could have gone there every day for a week!


I used to love to go the Science and Industry one in December because they decorated a tree rom every country... In my day, those were live trees,,, Last time I went, there artificial, of course... Still...a wonderful holiday memory along with the animated windows and the Marshall Field's Santa...


----------



## Sorlenna

Dreamweaver said:


> I used to love to go the Science and Industry one in December because they decorated a tree rom every country... In my day, those were live trees,,, Last time I went, there artificial, of course... Still...a wonderful holiday memory along with the animated windows and the Marshall Field's Santa...


I want to take DD there sometime--and to the Art Institute. When I win the lottery...


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Sorru June that I didn't get on this morning. Had a WI knitting group but woke up late so had to rush around getting everything ready. FM has been playing up a bit and it sort of wiped me out this afternoon. Going to take it very easy for a few days as I am planning to attack one of the London fabric markets on Saturday with London Girl.
> 
> Rather later than usual Monday photos......


Hi, my dear....I was worried about you all day. You usually have your photos online by the time I log on in the am. Hope the fibro is easing up. You seem to be on the go all the time. Did you manage to rest this afternoon?
Take care so you can really attack the fabric markets this weekend.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> i miss my parents a lot - but was always glad they didn't linger and suffer.
> 
> sam


I felt that way about my DH. He had a sudden heart attack and was gone in minutes. He would have hated being bedridden and helpless.
JuneK


----------



## iamsam

hip hip hurrah.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Graduation Party in May 2014!


----------



## jknappva

AZ Sticks said:


> They can keep her comfortable June and that is the best you can hope for at this point. She seems to have stated her wishes pretty clearly and that is to be respected. loving thoughts for you and your family- AZ


Thank you! My daughter and I have an understanding that I will NOT be kept alive by artificial means if push comes to shove!
JuneK


----------



## iamsam

i really don't think you have a thing to worry about kaye.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> angelam wrote, I misread, I'm sorry you were traded in, he will probably be rethinking that at some point in the not to far future, his loss I'd say, and hopefully she drives him crazy, and not in a good way.
> Hugs my dear.
> It's wild, mine says he doesn't want someone younger, he's not into clingy, spendy, or wanting to party, and he doesn't want to have to worry about if they can/will cook and clean. lol So, I just have to worry about him finding a better older one. :roll:


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> angelam wrote, I misread, I'm sorry you were traded in, he will probably be rethinking that at some point in the not to far future, his loss I'd say, and hopefully she drives him crazy, and not in a good way.
> Hugs my dear.
> It's wild, mine says he doesn't want someone younger, he's not into clingy, spendy, or wanting to party, and he doesn't want to have to worry about if they can/will cook and clean. lol So, I just have to worry about him finding a better older one. :roll:


Definitely no chance of that, Kaye...he knows you're a keeper, just like we know it!
Junek


----------



## iamsam

we have no snow yet - not to say we won't - i didn't think it was to hit until midweek. guess it will come when it comes. at least i don't need to be out in it.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> It's snowing here...how about by you?


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> now why would someone complain about free mittens. she was definitely one that would complain in given a new rope to hand herself with.
> 
> it that ending a sentence with an infinitive?
> 
> sam


I think she complained because her daughter liked the knitted mittens better than the store boughten ones her mother gave her.


----------



## iamsam

i'll be there in a minute and pick you up.

sam



angelam said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Sam, lets run away together to a tropical island!


----------



## iamsam

just deserts i would say.

sam



angelam said:


> I think he's already reached that point! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## iamsam

you can always use you bread machine for any dough mixture needing kneading - then do what you need to do with it and then bake it however you want.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> I used my Kitchen Aid mixer then did the rest by hand, but I think it gave instructions for the bread machine, but I won't swear to it. Don't see why it wouldn't adapt fine though.


----------



## iamsam

can you do something like what is on the cuffs and hem - maybe just the first part of the cuff?

sam



Sorlenna said:


> I've finished the sweater except for the button hole band...can't decide what to use. I don't want ribbing or garter and am thinking about i-cord...suggestions? (It's not blocked yet, so it may be hard to see, but the body is 1x1 ribbing).


----------



## iamsam

i love the science and industry museum any time of year - so fun to walk through. i would do it again in a heart beat.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> I used to love to go the Science and Industry one in December because they decorated a tree rom every country... In my day, those were live trees,,, Last time I went, there artificial, of course... Still...a wonderful holiday memory along with the animated windows and the Marshall Field's Santa...


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> can you do something like what is on the cuffs and hem - maybe just the first part of the cuff?
> 
> sam


I did think about that, Sam...truth be told, I don't want to have to do a p3tog again!  But...maybe....


----------



## sassafras123

Sorriena, love the sweater.
miss Kehinkle too. Will try to open daily KP as I think she is still posting there.
Angora, thank you I do feel better and it feels so good. Maya and I had hour walk. Waxed living room floor, washed kitchen floor and went to Wal-Mart.art to get diabetes testing strips.
Have others to comment on but can't read my own handwriting.


----------



## Dreamweaver

jknappva said:


> A few days ago, I mentioned a 60 yr.old cousin of mine who has been in a nursing home for about 2 yrs with multiple myeloma and has to lay flat most of the time.
> My sister called to let me know she's in the hospital. Late last night her respiration was only 50. The critical care dr. sent her to the hospital. They finally had to insert a breathing tube. The drs. said it's either congestive heart failure or the multiple myeloma. She's been unresponsive since admittance to the hospital.
> Please say a prayer for her. It will be much appreciated.
> JuneK


Prayers on the way.... That doesn't sound good.. Hope they are able to figure out the problem and make her comfortable.... Hopefully, they can stabilize her and get that breathing tube out, should she become responsive....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Sorlenna said:


> I have pumpkin pie in the oven and, since I had a bit of pumpkin left over from that container, I also put a pumpkin bread (with sugar free chocolate chips and pecans) in as well. It should make a nice addition to the lunchbox this week. He's been over at a friend's helping work on some tile all day and called to say he'll bring home some KFC for supper. I love it, but we don't eat it often, so that will be a treat, and I don't have to cook. That means more knitting time! I'm starting on the GC's mittens now. I will finish that cardigan someday. LOL


Love pumpkin pie... the bread sounds delicious.... We stopped and got Can'es chicken after the football game. I love some good fired chicken myself but know we shouldn't do it often. As it is, I think I gained almost a pound and a half over the week-end and am so hungry today... I don't know what the deal is, but it has to stop.....


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> i think they are supposed to look like that poledra - even before they are baked they are supposed to be touching.
> 
> make mine with extra icing please.
> 
> sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> why not 11:00?
> 
> sam


That time was already taken.  And we wanted to be able to just go to Gruene Hall after the civil ceremony without going home first.


----------



## Poledra65

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm still catching up, but need to move my tail and get a few things done. We are going to have freezing weather tomorrow night so need to move some plants, etc.... DH is going to OK tomorrow. Thankfully, he will be home to help with mom and the Dr...
> 
> Just wanted to add a some pictures of the crew at the last two football games... The first one was the night Rachel was Golden Girl of the Week. The rest were taken this week-end at the last game of the season where she, as a Sr. was presented by parents and given her Sr. blanket... The picture of Livey, the blonde, was the same evening at her volleyball awards dinner.... She did come to the game later.... but hung out with all those sneaky middle school kids... We did get one good hug in though.


Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Sorru June that I didn't get on this morning. Had a WI knitting group but woke up late so had to rush around getting everything ready. FM has been playing up a bit and it sort of wiped me out this afternoon. Going to take it very easy for a few days as I am planning to attack one of the London fabric markets on Saturday with London Girl.
> 
> Rather later than usual Monday photos......


Better late than never.  
I sure hope that you and Zoe have some relief from fibro soon. Rest, have fun on Saturday, Hi London Girl. Hugs.


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> there was a time when I could quote kubler-ross backwards and forwards and carried her books with me constantly. at the time I was surrounded by the dead and the dying - she pulled me through some rough spots.
> 
> sam


She was quite an influence in my college years and immediately thereafter. It might be time to revisit some of her work...


----------



## Dreamweaver

Tessadele said:


> Yucki, come home.
> 
> Just a few quick words as it's bedtime here & I have a rotten cold courtesy of my GGD. I've been looking after her for a week or so as her Dad is refitting the kitchen & they've had no electricity, water, heat or cooker. We've been out a fair bit & were very happy until she got this cold & passed it on. She is a little sweetheart, so happy & saucy for a just 2yr old & I love having her, she keeps us in fits of laughter just with her saucy smiles & the way she speaks too. She's very polite with her "yes please" & "no thank you's" so it's hard to be cross with her. But it has been tiring as her parents have been coming for their evening meals too. Today because I wasn't well they came & cooked a lovely roast for us, which almost made it worth being ill, but not quite.
> I will spend some time now catching up on KTP & then sleep. Night,night all, sleep tight.
> 
> Tessa


No good deed goes unpunished... So sorry you are under the weather. Hope the kitchen project is finished soon and all returns to normal so you can get some rest..


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> I agree entirely and will do my best to keep a friendship going...hopefully, whatever it is will pass and she'll be back here with us. It's so sad when one of us is hurting.


Yes it is very sad when one of us is hurting. Hugs being sent


----------



## Dreamweaver

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm to the skirt, I'm liking it so far.


Love the little sweater dress. It is looking great...


----------



## pacer

grandma sherry said:


> I have only posted on KTP once before but read daily and feel I know all of you. I just read that you went to school in Moscow and Enterprise, Nana Caren. I have lived in Napanee or area all my life - small world.


It is so nice to have you join in the conversation. We look forward to hearing from you again.


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover said:


> In our rural area it is still hard to find support groups, I think that is one thing that has been great about the internet. Dont know what I would have done or would do now if I didnt have all of you to chat with and lean on! THANK YOU


Thank you for being there for so many as well. You have been an inspiration for sure, I know you have been for me at least.


----------



## Dreamweaver

sugarsugar said:


> He is SO hard to buy for as if he wants anything he just gets it himself. That boy has too much money. LOL. I have been trying to call DD for a few days and she is ignoring me. Not happy! She does this from time to time. I so wish she would start a bit of responsability . Oh well, what will be, will be. Back to catching up.


I have that problem with one of my girls... she doesn't like to shop, but orders anything she wants...

I know how frustrated you must be with your DD. I don't expect mine to call often, but they had best not ignore a call made to them.... I don't call them often, so there is usually something that needs to be discussed, decided or confirmed...


----------



## Dreamweaver

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I'm ready to start on the skirt, then I just have to do the sleeves and finish off the neckline. But I think I'm going to watch some Cowboys football and work on Elizabeth for a while.


That turned into a real disaster...


----------



## Gweniepooh

The stove is in the living room right in front of my recliner....favorite knitting spot.



thewren said:


> where in the house do you have a woodburning stove - that is where I would have a comfy chair and sit and knit. I have always wanted a black iron pot bellied wood stove - I just think it would be so cozy sitting around it.
> 
> healing energy zooming to your niece - we will all think positive thoughts.
> 
> sam


----------



## Pup lover

thewren said:


> we have no snow yet - not to say we won't - i didn't think it was to hit until midweek. guess it will come when it comes. at least i don't need to be out in it.
> 
> sam


Snowing here yay!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam

Sorlenna said:


> I've finished the sweater except for the button hole band...can't decide what to use. I don't want ribbing or garter and am thinking about i-cord...suggestions? (It's not blocked yet, so it may be hard to see, but the body is 1x1 ribbing).


It looks great.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Poledra65 said:


> :roll: Yes, he mother is a very hot headed and emotional, Kaya is getting her mommas' attitude. Hopefully that is the worst thing she inherits from her mother, Sam is very bright and and sweet for the most part, loves her kids to death and is never volatile with them and she could do anything if she would just set her mind to it. Unfortunately she keeps falling back to bad man choices and drugs.
> Yes, I'll have their grandma and my son take lots of pictures.  Kaya loves when I make her clothes, which is very nice.


Drugs are such evil things. They change the lives of so many, not just the user....


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> and they are an excellent snack to eat while I am keeping up with you ladies - lots of butter.
> 
> yum
> 
> sam


I haven't made any for years, but that is the brand I think does the best too. Lots of butter is the only way to go.....


----------



## Gweniepooh

Unfortunately the type of degeneration he has can not be stopped. He is still working (an electrician!) but his colleagues have to pick him up; no longer allowed to drive. I can not imagine him eventually not being able to see the kids as they grow up. Nikki, my niece, is a teacher. The union that her DH belongs to fortunately has a wonderful support program for their members and the kids will be provided for well financially for college and when he can no longer work.



Angora1 said:


> Gwenie, hope your niece's surgery will go alright but so important to get it cleared up. Sad to hear about her DH. Are they able to halt it at all? I know there are two kinds and not sure if the prescription quality vitamin A helps that too, but hope they can slow it down. A couple with more than their share for sure. Hugs


----------



## Dreamweaver

AZ Sticks said:


> He is great Jynx! What a sweet face he has. Pat is a talented lady. Have you seen the little lambs she made?? I thought of you!


NO! I love the dog, and thought about dong a bnny for a friend, but I haven't seen the lambs... That sounds like a "must do".


----------



## Poledra65

AZ Sticks said:


> Happy Anniversary Kaye to you and your Honey!!!


Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Ashlei baked about 4 dozen cookies today was a surprise when I got home from dropping Jamie off. I know what you mean about the DH eating too many cookies at one time. I know someone that would do the same thing, is always telling me I didn't make enough to go around :lol: :roll:


Go Ashlei!!! Definitely one of yours.  :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Too funny, that's one reason I love my freezer. :lol:


----------



## pacer

dollyclaire said:


> Thanks Darowil, it does help telling other people as I then do not feel so alone.
> I have my little friend Solway still staying with me so he is a great joy and comfort. He is pleading for a little bit of my toast as I write but sadly he is not allowed anything due to food allergies. Not easy when he speaks so eloquently with his eyes lol


Wishing you well with that procedure. Know that you are surrounded in our love and spirit since we cannot crowd into your hospital room with you. It is best to get it removed since it is restricting your movements and the doctors can't tell what is going on.


----------



## Poledra65

angelam said:


> I think he's already reached that point! :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: GOOD!!!! :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Just waiting for Marla to get done her meeting this morning then she's going to swing by and pick me up. Think I'll stop at the coffee shop for an anniversary cup of coffee (like I need an excuse :shock: LOL), then I don't know what we are going to do other than clean out her chest freezer that is. lol


Happy Anniversary!!!!!!!! Enjoy your anniversary coffee.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm off and running, have a great day all. DH just called and chatted while waiting to get unloaded so that was a nice surprise.
> Hugs


That was so sweet of him, a very nice anniversary surprise. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

Poledra65 said:


> Oh he's precious!!
> So good to see you. Yes I tease my DH that in Texas, it's football, God, family instead of God, family, football. lolol... I know it's not, but sometimes it sure seems that way. :lol:


When my ex-SIL saw the way the cheerleaders were so revered and all the TX nonsense here, she was in total terror and shock so we made sure to give ot little one year old niece a cheerleader outfit..... Coming from Chicago, we used to say we wouldn't open the drapes if they were playing in our front yard, they were so awful at the time.... I must say though, DH was in the TV show Saturday Night Lights so I developed a new appreciation of the mania!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

sugarsugar said:


> So gorgeous!! :thumbup: And I love your quilt too.


Thanks, it is one of my favorite quilts because Livey and I used to take her nap on that bed and we would pull the quilt up and look at the designs from below and say what we saw, like looking at clouds... I love the reproduction prints in it as well.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I have no suggestions as I'm not good at designing but do love the sweater...even with the kitty hinie...LOL



Sorlenna said:


> I've finished the sweater except for the button hole band...can't decide what to use. I don't want ribbing or garter and am thinking about i-cord...suggestions? (It's not blocked yet, so it may be hard to see, but the body is 1x1 ribbing).


----------



## Dreamweaver

dollyclaire said:


> I will be too, I am going to hospital on Tuesday as well for the removal of a growth on my knee. It seems to have taken forever for the date to arrive but only one more sleep to go. The MRI scan they did was inconclusive, they do not know what the growth is exactly. It is on my left knee which I refer to as my good side as all the injuries and subsequent weakness happened to the right side of my body. It has really impacted on my mobility and the pain level has increased considerably but hopefully after tomorrow there will be an improvement and I can continue to rely on my 'good side' to get out and about. I just have to keep my mind under control as at times it has been running riot with all the what ifs I have been imagining, my DH always said I had a vivid imagination and it has certainly been working overtime the last few weeks. Hopefully back to working to rule tomorrow lol


Sending healing vibes your way too. I know what you mean about the mind running wild. MY DH would have to just pull me up short on occasion with the cancer and this last bout of stuff. You can literally make yourself sick so just give yourself 5 minutes and then say "NO... can't go there again today.." Hopefully, after you recover from the surgery, all will be well and no need to "What if"...


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> Happy anniversary to you & DH, Kaye! May you have many, many more.


Thank you!


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> In honor of our veterans on this their day, this is a picture of my grandmother and two of her sons. The one on her left is my uncle who served in WWII and her youngest son on her right. You can see the sorrow in her face and I get tears in my eyes whenever I see this picture....it was taken the day before my uncle went into the Army. He escaped from a GErman prison camp and returned home safely. He was one of the nicest gentlest men you could ever meet and my favorite uncle. As you can see from the one uncle's clothes, he'd been working. Guess his brother had been off having fun!!
> JuneK


Awe, great picture! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Thank you...my sister said this morning that if she lives through today, they're sending her back to the nursing home where she lives with hospice care. Now I'm praying for her peace and an easy passing.
> JuneK


I also hope that it goes easy on her. hugs


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> I've finished the sweater except for the button hole band...can't decide what to use. I don't want ribbing or garter and am thinking about i-cord...suggestions? (It's not blocked yet, so it may be hard to see, but the body is 1x1 ribbing).


It's gorgeous. I cord would be nice, wouldn't take away from the other detail. 
Kitty hiney is a great accent.


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> If the feelings are there it can last if you both want it to. Just remember you love each other when you get mad at each other! it works.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Fortunately we seldom get angry and nothing worth staying mad about.


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> i really don't think you have a thing to worry about kaye.
> 
> sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pacer

Designer1234 said:


> Shirley here:
> Jynx - just a thought - maybe you could cook a small turkey, and stuffing etc. for the two of you to have as leftovers -- a huge family meal might be a bit difficult for you. We do that every year and I freeze quite a bit of the turkey for future sandwiches or meals but over the holidays we love having 'leftovers' I buy a small one and make my own cranberry sauce and stuffing. we love leftover turkey sandwiches each Christmas. .
> 
> DIl cooks a big turkey which we donate as our part of the celebration and I always make the cranberry sauce and all the family on both sides has dinner there. I just find it too much to cook for everyone since life took a dip for us. Let them do it and relax and continue getting l00% again.
> 
> Just a thought. sometimes we just have to do what our bodies tell us. It didn't feel good the first year we did that, until I was able to relax and enjoy Christmas - the girls do the cooking and socializing -so we enjoy every minute now. I like the fact that I can visit and help in little ways -- I fed us Christmas dinner up until 5 years ago - every year and it is nice i don't have to worry about it now.


I believe that your younger generations are honored to take over this special meal and allow you and Pat to enjoy the time with family. Enjoy your holidays.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Definitely no chance of that, Kaye...he knows you're a keeper, just like we know it!
> Junek


He teases that at least he knows I can cook. lol... When I came to Wyoming for a month after my grandmother passed to help Marla, he was so ready for me to go home a couple days after I was gone. lolol...Distance may not make the heart grow fonder but it sure has an impact on the tummy if nothing else. lololol :lol: :lol: 
Nah, he missed me in general.


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> i'll be there in a minute and pick you up.
> 
> sam


 :lol:


----------



## Poledra65

Dreamweaver said:


> Love the little sweater dress. It is looking great...


Thank you, it's coming along rapidly.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Lurker 2 said:


> What a sweetheart he is! Hope the 'going on' is for the good!


Mostly just lots of running around,
football game, party, cook-out/memorial, dr. appointment this morning and trying to get a couple things done in the house, Failed, but I did try...


----------



## Poledra65

Dreamweaver said:


> That turned into a real disaster...


And how... DH was watching it in a drivers lounge at the truck stop, left at half time as he didn't want to scream at the tv in a public place. lol


----------



## Poledra65

Dreamweaver said:


> Drugs are such evil things. They change the lives of so many, not just the user....


That is for sure.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Happy Anniversary!!!!!!!! Enjoy your anniversary coffee.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Thank you, duley enjoyed.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> That was so sweet of him, a very nice anniversary surprise. :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: It's sad, he is usually the one who does remember. lol... It usually dawns on me halfway through the day.


----------



## Poledra65

Dreamweaver said:


> When my ex-SIL saw the way the cheerleaders were so revered and all the TX nonsense here, she was in total terror and shock so we made sure to give ot little one year old niece a cheerleader outfit..... Coming from Chicago, we used to say we wouldn't open the drapes if they were playing in our front yard, they were so awful at the time.... I must say though, DH was in the TV show Saturday Night Lights so I developed a new appreciation of the mania!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## iamsam

there - it's gone and done it - there is snow on the ground - i don't think it will last but it is 34° right now. it looks ugly out - it has rained off and on all day and with the temp dropping the way it is - the roads are going to be a bit scary. plus - 90% of the drivers have forgotten how to drive on snowy icy roads that puts everyone else at risk.

hickory could care less - the cats are afraid they are going to get their feet wet. lol

sam


----------



## Tessadele

pacer said:


> Wishing you well with that procedure. Know that you are surrounded in our love and spirit since we cannot crowd into your hospital room with you. It is best to get it removed since it is restricting your movements and the doctors can't tell what is going on.


Same message from me, Dollyclaire, know that we will all be thinking of you & wishing you well on Tuesday.

Tessa


----------



## Sorlenna

Tessadele said:


> Same message from me, Dollyclaire, know that we will all be thinking of you & wishing you well on Tuesday.
> 
> Tessa


As are we all, I'm sure. May it go well & the mending, too.


----------



## Sorlenna

Kitty seems to be sticking his rear into all my photos lately. LOL I think I'll let that one sit until tomorrow and work on something else in the meanwhile. I want to make something else for Miss S (younger GD) and I have some great baby jacquard to use for it.


----------



## Dreamweaver

martina said:


> Off to the dentist this afternoon for some major work, so keep me in your thoughts please if I don't post for a while. Hate dentists visits! . If anyone is going to be in London before the beginning of December there is a great exhibition of Australian Art at The Royal Academy on Piccadilly which is well worth a visit. Thanks for sending it over, Australia.


I don't think anyone likes to go to the dentist. I have a couple more visits myself, but only one tooth to be fixed... the rest is for my partial. Good luck...


----------



## iamsam

what about a simple cable with the button hole in the middle of the cable?

sam



Sorlenna said:


> I did think about that, Sam...truth be told, I don't want to have to do a p3tog again!  But...maybe....


----------



## Tessadele

Poledra65 said:


> It's gorgeous. I cord would be nice, wouldn't take away from the other detail.
> Kitty hiney is a great accent.


I agree, it's lovely & I think I-cord would enhance it and not take anything away from the other details.

Tessa


----------



## Dreamweaver

purl2diva said:


> A few months ago when organizing my stash (again), I came across this yarn still in a sealed bag. I have no idea where I ordered it or for what reason since I NEVER wear brown. It was obviously too late to send it back so I made this shawl which had been in my stack for some time.
> 
> The pattern called for bulky so I had to adjust for WW. I find that if I wear it with a sleeveless vest, it is quite comfortable even to temps in the upper 40's.


Brown and turquoise are such a great combo and it really looks lovely. I also am eyeing all those sheep!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> Maxwell is wonderful....I really had to control myself from opening that package before forwarding it on to you. I knew from Pat that it was a bear, but of course, each one has it's own personality. Yours is a sweetie!! I'm sure he'll give you lots of lovin and huggin forever.


ABSOLUTELY.... and I do talk to him. (Pat saw the post and sent a message but she is traveling with very little internet ability so the post she made did not come through...)


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> Mostly just lots of running around,
> football game, party, cook-out/memorial, dr. appointment this morning and trying to get a couple things done in the house, Failed, but I did try...


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

how old is he?

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Unfortunately the type of degeneration he has can not be stopped. He is still working (an electrician!) but his colleagues have to pick him up; no longer allowed to drive. I can not imagine him eventually not being able to see the kids as they grow up. Nikki, my niece, is a teacher. The union that her DH belongs to fortunately has a wonderful support program for their members and the kids will be provided for well financially for college and when he can no longer work.


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> Our Dominick's store and others will prepare the entire dinner for you and you can get whatever size turkey you need. I've considered it in past years. I'd still make my own turkey dressing and MIL's cranberry relish -- but I'm okay with someone else making the turkey, mashed potatoes, sweet potatoes, pies, etc. So, if you have a burst of steam to straighten up the house and have help clean up afterwards, this may be the way to do and still have your leftovers.


This is the only meal all year that DH wants me to do because of the Yankee dressing... He makes mashed potatoes that are really just cream and butter and the girls are both wonderful in the kitchen. SIL always cleans up. The house is OK (with the help of the cleaning gal) It is getting rid of the extra furniture I haven't had time to deal with and all the paperwork on the table... and I do mean a mountain... We actually found out that Central Market does make a bread dressing as well as cornbread and we tasted it... Good, so DH is thinking about getting some of that and some turkey just for us for leftovers!!!


----------



## iamsam

you need to tell us more about Gerry being in sat nite lites.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> When my ex-SIL saw the way the cheerleaders were so revered and all the TX nonsense here, she was in total terror and shock so we made sure to give ot little one year old niece a cheerleader outfit..... Coming from Chicago, we used to say we wouldn't open the drapes if they were playing in our front yard, they were so awful at the time.... I must say though, DH was in the TV show Saturday Night Lights so I developed a new appreciation of the mania!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

KateB said:


> Love the colours in that shawl - and I love your collection of sheep in the background! I've got a flock too!


LOVE those. Brother brought me one very similar from his golf trip to Scotland and it is right next to my chair, too special to be with the general flock....


----------



## iamsam

now - that is a real gift.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Fortunately we seldom get angry and nothing worth staying mad about.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> What a happy bunch!!! I know they will grow up with such happy childhood memories. :thumbup:


Thank you very much. I sure hope they have happy memories, We try hard to make sure of it. :-D


----------



## Dreamweaver

jknappva said:


> Thank you. She regained consciousness long enough to insist they take out the breathing tube. She said she wanted to artificial breathing. My sister said when she saw her she was talking but slurring her words and her eyes were rolling back in her head. The dr. said at this point they're just trying to keep her comfortable although she did agree to an oxygen mask. So not looking good. But i'm praying for her comfort and what God wills.
> JuneK


I am so glad that the dr. and family are honoring her wishes. She knows what she is willing to handle and what she isn't and that takes a courageous lady. Hoping she is kept comfortable.... *I would not mention it before, but one of the Dr.s who oversaw dad when he was in coma said that 3 weeks on a ventilator was the most anyone should endure.. after that, they are dependent on it and, in his opinion, will never be able to do without so I am not a big fan of that. Dad came out of it in time but they have strict orders to get the intubation tube out of me before ever waking me up......)


----------



## Tessadele

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Happy Anniversary from me too, I'm sure you have a long & happy time ahead for the pair of you. Sometimes Julian & I talk about getting married, we've been together about 16yrs. but I don't think we'll ever do it. I know one thing, if we did I'd never remember the anniversaries!

Tessa


----------



## Dreamweaver

jknappva said:


> What a thoughtful and cute gift!
> JuneK


Isn't it though. I was so surprised and delighted....


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> what about a simple cable with the button hole in the middle of the cable?
> 
> sam


Hmm. That's a thought.

I just pulled out my 24" size 3 only to find it's actually a size 2. Bother. I don't think I have another size 3 longer than that and doubt the 16" will work.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> I am going to go against convention and against the wished of one of our members and just come out and say - ohio Kathy - where are you now? we miss you.
> 
> please reconsider your decision and return to the forum - we need to keep tabs on you in all your traveling - make sure you are ok.
> 
> sam


HERE HERE I AGREE TOTALLY WITH YOU SAM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pacer

Caught up to pg 71 but my body is screaming for rest. 

Would like to wish Poledra and DH a very Happy Anniversary.

Well wishes to those facing surgery and other medical challenges. June...praying for peace and comfort for your cousin and the rest of the family.

Good night everyone!


----------



## Patches39

thewren said:


> I am going to go against convention and against the wished of one of our members and just come out and say - ohio Kathy - where are you now? we miss you.
> 
> please reconsider your decision and return to the forum - we need to keep tabs on you in all your traveling - make sure you are ok.
> 
> sam


I agree, I miss her too but was not sure what to do, so I stand with you Sam


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> may we have your recipe for the cherry, lemon and tangerine biscuits please.
> 
> felt like reaching into my monitor and grabbing that plate of goodies all more me. lol
> 
> sam


I will send you some via snailmail  They are all favorites and now Jammie dodgers have been added to the mix.

Suppose I'd better put some biscuits on the tea trolley, something to go with a morning cuppa. Here's one of my favourites:

Cherry Biscuits

Ingredients:
8 oz (225g) self-raising flour
5 oz (140g) slighty salted butter
4 oz (115g) sugar 
2 oz (60g) glace cherries, finely chopped
beaten egg, to mix

Method
Rub butter into flour to make 'breadcrumbs'.

Add sugar and cherries, then beaten egg to make a very stiff dough.

Turn out onto a floured board and knead lightly. Put into a polythene bag and chill for 30 minutes.

Meanwhile: 
Preheat the oven to 350degF/175degC/Regulo 4
Lightly grease two baking sheets

Roll the chilled dough out thinly, approx. 1/4" (1/2 cm) thickness and cut out 2" (5cm) disks with a biscuit cutter, prick with a fork and arrange on the sheets.

Bake for about 12 to 15 minutes until pale gold.

Remove from oven and allow to cool for 2-3 minutes before loosening them from the trays, leave to cool fully on a wire rack before storing in an airtight container, as if they'll ever make it that far!

Enjoy!
Dave

p.s. If you can limit yourself to one or two, these are OK treats for diabetics. The above quantity makes about 30 biscuits so each one contains approximately one-fifth of an ounce of sugar (6.5g), this can be offset within the day's carbohydrate allowance.

Lemon Biscuits
Makes: Approx. 36

Ingredients:
4 oz (125g) unsalted butter, softened
4 oz (125g) caster sugar
1 large egg yolk
Finely grated rind of one large lemon
8 oz (250g) S.R. flour

Method:
Line 2 large baking sheets with parchment

Cream together the butter and caster sugar in a bowl, beat in the egg yolk and lemon rind. Sieve in the flour 
and thoroughly mix to make a firm dough.

Roll out the dough to a thickness of one-quarter inch thick (one-half centimetre). Cut biscuits with a two-and-a-half inch (six centimetre) biscuit cutter and arrange on the prepared baking sheets.

Prick biscuits lightly with a fork and chill for 30 minutes. Meanwhile, preheat oven to 180degC/350degF/Gas Regulo 4

Bake the biscuits for about 10 minutes until lightly golden round the edges. If desired, sprinkle with a little granulated sugar and allow to harden on the baking trays for a few minutes, before transferring to a wire rack to cool completely.

Store in a cool dry place.

For Tangerine flavour I used the zest of two tangerines in place of the lemon zest.

Enjoy
Dave


----------



## Dreamweaver

NanaCaren said:


> I do something similar with my bunch including and of the grands that want to participate. We each pick a name from the Angel tree, buy a gift for that person. I have been doing this with them for years.


We do still exchange with the immediate family but always spend one evening at the mall filling the wishes of a few on the Angel tree. We also used to go through the toys... still in perfect condition, and donate them to a charity and we go to see The Nutcracker Suite and there is a box there for a new toy or book. I would LIKE to convince them all to volunteer at the soup kitchen for Thanksgiving... but that hasn't gone over quite as well. We are all foodies. Any other day, fine.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Designer1234 said:


> Maxwell is such a beautiful bear. How very kind that was. I bet you will keep him forever - What a treasure and I am sure he helped you when you were 'down'.
> 
> You might not have been around here when I let the TP know that Gypsy cream is going to design a new pattern for the Workshops and teach a class next year. We have so much interest in it and she is so wonderful to work with! We are so honoured that she agreed. What a lovely lady! It is so nice to see you posting and sounding so much like yourself again -- it has been a hard couple of years but you are doing so well Jynx -- we are all so happy that you are feeling more like yourself everyday.


Thanks Shirley... I am getting along pretty well and hope to be all back to normal in another month... other than this darned wrist. That may take more time. I DO love my furry friend and he was such a popular fellow in rehab.... Thanks for the info on the class. I HAD missed that..... We sure do have some gifted people here and they are all so willing to share....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Designer1234 said:


> Shirley here:
> Jynx - just a thought - maybe you could cook a small turkey, and stuffing etc. for the two of you to have as leftovers -- a huge family meal might be a bit difficult for you. We do that every year and I freeze quite a bit of the turkey for future sandwiches or meals but over the holidays we love having 'leftovers' I buy a small one and make my own cranberry sauce and stuffing. we love leftover turkey sandwiches each Christmas. .
> 
> DIl cooks a big turkey which we donate as our part of the celebration and I always make the cranberry sauce and all the family on both sides has dinner there. I just find it too much to cook for everyone since life took a dip for us. Let them do it and relax and continue getting l00% again.
> 
> Just a thought. sometimes we just have to do what our bodies tell us. It didn't feel good the first year we did that, until I was able to relax and enjoy Christmas - the girls do the cooking and socializing -so we enjoy every minute now. I like the fact that I can visit and help in little ways -- I fed us Christmas dinner up until 5 years ago - every year and it is nice i don't have to worry about it now.


The cooking isn't what bothers me... It is getting rid of the extra furniture that is in the way and clearing the table and,,, NO, I can't put it all in a few bags and hide it. that will lead to disaster down the road, like not getting the taxes paid, etc.

The one year I let DD do dinner was when I was just getting out of chemo. Cooking smells bothered me horribly. (and still do at times.) DH went out and bought everything to redo the dinner the next day. I had to go to my studio upstairs, sleep on the floor and stuff towels under the door. I was so sick..... Of course, he was extremely offended and ate the dinner by himself with a large sercvng of Jack Daniels. I won't be doing any little turkeys..... In for a penny, in for a pound....


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover said:


> Have been skimming, trying to spend a bit more time knitting trying to get some things done for Christmas as well as typing papers for DH for school. I am at work today though the boss is not. :thumbup: He and his wife took a long weekend and went out of town which sounds like they have much needed. Makes for an easier day of little work and more KP! Do need to get some stuff done, so everyone enjoy whats left of your day!
> 
> Raining here, possibly snow tonight though no accumulation and wind chill temps in the twenties/teens for the next couple days/nights.
> 
> Prayers and Hugs


Went from raining to snowing here will see if we get the predicted 2-4 inches.


----------



## Patches39

thewren said:


> healing energy continues on its way to your hands patches - hopefully you will have knitting needles in them before too long.
> 
> sam


Thanks Sam :-D


----------



## Dreamweaver

Designer1234 said:


> It sounds as if Rick is 'watching her back' and won't let anyone make her feel worse. I strongly believe that those who are in the hospital need an advocate as when you are sick you just don't have the energy to complain, or to do more than spend every second healing.
> 
> I used to go to the hospital when Pat was so dreadfully sick and wear a bright red crochet newsboy cap - so that people would know I was there. I wrote down everything that happened and everything the doctor told us- Pat was too sick to really listen - the next day I gave him a note about everything they planned etc and put it in an envelope- that way he knew exactly what was happening -
> 
> I always went early in the day and stayed until after the doctor visits - I would list the questions pat and I were wondering about - It was so funny - two doctors saw my red hat in the elevator one day and smiled and said they wished everyone would do what I did as they knew I was aware of what was going on. It Sounds as if Rick is really watching over our sweet Charlotte. When we went for the follow up exam I wore the red hat and the doctor said, "I wondered if you would wear it" "smart idea" we all knew you were watching over him which is a very good thing'
> 
> Sandi -- if you talk to Rick, give him my very best and tell him to keep it up. No one cares about her more than he does and she can spend the time getting better while he does the worrying - it is so hard though but obviously he loves her -
> 
> I feel so sorry for those who have no one to advocate and watch over them.
> 
> Pat swears he never worried about missing out on any important information or if he was worried about something he would tell me and I would see it was attended to -- means a lot. It means just as much to Rick as he feels he is in it with her. I applaud them both.


SO TRUE! I was on a amnesiac drug and could not remember anything on the first emergency surgery this year. So scary. Gerry jumped down the Dr.'s throat for telling ME things and thinking I had a clue what was happening. All the Dr.s soon knew that they were to ALWAYS inform him of ANYTHING that was going on with me or planned for the future. Bless his heart, I really needed that advocacy..... as do we all.


----------



## NanaCaren

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm still catching up, but need to move my tail and get a few things done. We are going to have freezing weather tomorrow night so need to move some plants, etc.... DH is going to OK tomorrow. Thankfully, he will be home to help with mom and the Dr...
> 
> Just wanted to add a some pictures of the crew at the last two football games... The first one was the night Rachel was Golden Girl of the Week. The rest were taken this week-end at the last game of the season where she, as a Sr. was presented by parents and given her Sr. blanket... The picture of Livey, the blonde, was the same evening at her volleyball awards dinner.... She did come to the game later.... but hung out with all those sneaky middle school kids... We did get one good hug in though.


lovely family photos. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

Poledra65 said:


> I woke up to a nice text message from DH wishing me a happy anniversary.
> Happy Veterans day to everyone, and thank you to anyone who's got someone who served for the freedoms we all have around this wonderful world.
> Hugs!!


HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!! I second the Thank You to all the service men and women who have fought for us, died.... and those that are still serving... My Dad and FIL both served but were fortunate enough to come home...


----------



## jheiens

We've had the rain for a bit--quite large drops plopping against the vinyl siding. Rather noisy for a time. Just checked and the temperature has not dropped quite far enough for it to change over to snow. The snow belt here is expecting 1-3" tonight and another 1-3'' tomorrow. The problem is that the ''snow belt'' doesn't always remember that we are supposed to be about a 1/2 mile below it!! So, we frequently get their ''expectations'' dumped on us also. lololol 

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma

AZ Sticks said:


> Great story!!!! You do what ya gotta do!!!!!


darowil wrote:
Are you just in for the day? Wondering about the animals.
When I worked in London one morning a lady who was in for major surgery disappeared the morning of her surgery. Great concern all round until she turned back up. She had gone home to feed her cats! Can't remember what happened to them after that as she was having major bowel surgery and so was in no way able to go home for a number of days even if she had simply gone off again like that morning. To me and another nurse she was forever the cat lady after that.

Now that is dedication!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning again folks...back from having blood work done.
> 
> Shirley I've finished one of the rings of the Russian Wedding Band cowl and have started the second. What a fun pattern to do. Will post once it is completed. By the way, I cast on 90 stitches instead of 85. I know DSD likes cowls that come down a little longer so hopefully she will like it.
> 
> June, I can't remember if I expressed my concern for your cousin. She is in my prayers and if it is her time to leave may it be peaceful and quick for her sake.
> 
> We are under a freeze warning for tonight as is much of the eastern part of the US. My niece and her DH brought us a truck load of firewood cut special for our small wood burning stove. She is such a dear. She is due for heart surgery the Thursday before Thanksgiving. Dhe has been suffering from what I guess you could call an arrhythmia for the past 9 years and they now are going to fix it hopefully. Nikki is 40, has 3 kids, and her DH is going blind from macular degeneration and can not drive now. Please keep them in your prayers.


My youngest daughter had an arrhythmia, but not in need of surgery. Mom has to get the shots for macular degeneration every 3 months..... 40 is young for this disease, I think.... They are both going on my prayer list... I hope all goes very well for her and there is even more reason to celebrate Thanksgiving.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Poledra65 said:


> Come on, I made plenty.


Those look fabulous.... My waist could not afford to live too close to you. All you people that do all this baking just amaze me.....


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good idea...I wish I could come help you with your paperwork....over the 40+ years of dealing with health care, I can zip through a stack of EOB's like no tomorrow!!



Dreamweaver said:


> This is the only meal all year that DH wants me to do because of the Yankee dressing... He makes mashed potatoes that are really just cream and butter and the girls are both wonderful in the kitchen. SIL always cleans up. The house is OK (with the help of the cleaning gal) It is getting rid of the extra furniture I haven't had time to deal with and all the paperwork on the table... and I do mean a mountain... We actually found out that Central Market does make a bread dressing as well as cornbread and we tasted it... Good, so DH is thinking about getting some of that and some turkey just for us for leftovers!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

angelam said:


> At school my two younger grands each make up a box (shoe box size) with things for a child in a third world country. They are not allowed to put in any food items or candy but small toys, books, pens, pencils, soap, shampoo, combs, hair ribbons etc. They can specify whether for boy or girl and age range eg 2 - 4, 10 - 12 etc.


This same program is sponsored by one o the churches here... I was just sorting through all the soaps, new toothbrushes, lotions, toothpaste that I have collected from the hospital, dentist and hotels and think I will see if the church would like to add these to the boxes. I can't do that many boxes because they also want you to donate the shipping costs....


----------



## Patches39

thewren said:


> i talked to zoe today - they are having mounds and mounds of snow - her fibro and migraines are making life difficult right now - think we need to get the ktp prayer circle in gear for her.
> 
> sam


Starting now :-D


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Sorru June that I didn't get on this morning. Had a WI knitting group but woke up late so had to rush around getting everything ready. FM has been playing up a bit and it sort of wiped me out this afternoon. Going to take it very easy for a few days as I am planning to attack one of the London fabric markets on Saturday with London Girl.
> 
> Rather later than usual Monday photos......


Awesome, :-D


----------



## Cashmeregma

angelam said:


> Angora, your right - I'm living my life now and enjoying every minute!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
That's the way!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> It's snowing here...how about by you?


Went to the Knitting Guild and it was really snowing but nothing stuck.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> Poledra...HAPPY ANNIVERSARY
> 
> What a beautiful day for you. A celebration of your love for one another.
> 
> Angora
> Make today count!
> 
> Thank you all.
> We do enjoy being together so that is a good thing.  I hope and pray that that never ends.


I hope it never ends. Relationships are like a batter, mix two different things together and you come up with something beautiful, but it does take a little stirring.


----------



## Dreamweaver

jknappva said:


> the drs are sending my cousin back to the nursing home with hospice care. So they're not expecting her to recover.
> She's had such a hard few years. Both her parents died of pancreatic cancer within 2 yrs of each other. And before she recovered from her mother's death, she started having problems with her leg so she wasn't able to work..She had to have the leg amputated and before she recuperated from that, they discovered she had multiple myeloma. All of this within 5 yrs.
> All of your prayers are welcome...now I'm just praying for her comfort and an easy passing.
> JuneK


Hospice is a wonderful thing. When m BFF's DH was only given 5 weeks, he came home with hospice and they were fabulous and continued to give support a year after he passed... He was kept comfortable and the family was given so much help in how to handle things.... My thoughts are with you and your cousin.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Sorru June that I didn't get on this morning. Had a WI knitting group but woke up late so had to rush around getting everything ready. FM has been playing up a bit and it sort of wiped me out this afternoon. Going to take it very easy for a few days as I am planning to attack one of the London fabric markets on Saturday with London Girl.
> 
> Rather later than usual Monday photos......


Gentle hugs hope the FM starts behaving it should know not to get out of line when you are busy. Hope you are feeling better come the week end.

Love your Buddha and the tiny fungii.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Poledra65 said:


> That is a very good thing, Dr. Oz and Dr. Stark always say to be sure to be your own good advocate or have someone who is, that if you don't feel comfortable or your not getting the care or answers you want, find another doctor/surgeon or clinic/hospital to use. That you should be very determined when it comes to your health care.


AMEN! I wish I had gone with my instincts on the last surgery. I never did feel confident with that Dr. and my instinct proved correct.....


----------



## Cashmeregma

Patches...So glad you are feeling better today.

Dollyclaire...Let us know how you do. And, please Dolittle. :wink: 

Grandma Sherry...I have family by marriage that are from Napanee, the Martins. I'm sure the parents are long gone but there were some handsome boys that ended up with one married to my aunt and one to my cousin.

AZ...Glad that Rick is protecting Charlotte. So wonderful to know he saw some improvement. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: She means so much to all of us.

Shirley...If I am ever in the hospital for anything serious, I hope I have someone like you there for me.

Dreamweaver...Hope I get to read next year about your trip you and DH had to Ireland. Missed the bear, so I will have to go searching. What a lovely gift from Gypsycream and if anyone on here deserved it, you do. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

June...Love the picture of your grandma and uncles!


----------



## Tessadele

I think those of you who have a message for KEHinkle should PM her as requested, she is very upset about the Email she received & I think it would be comforting for her to know how you all feel about this. I do not know what was in the Email, but am shocked that it has happened thru the KTP & would like to think those of us who care would help to put it right.

Tessa


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> Wonderful pictures Dreamweaver!


Ditto


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> I've finished the sweater except for the button hole band...can't decide what to use. I don't want ribbing or garter and am thinking about i-cord...suggestions? (It's not blocked yet, so it may be hard to see, but the body is 1x1 ribbing).


Love that sweater. If you did i-cord it would be like a famous brand of Danish sweaters they had in Germany and they were lovely. I just saw Sam's idea and I really like that.


----------



## Dreamweaver

jknappva said:


> I saw on the news that our oldest living veteran was in D.C. and is meeting with the President and Vice-president. He's 107 and still drives and cuts is own grass!
> AND has a 90 yr old girl friend!!
> 
> JuneK


Cradle robber!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> I felt that way about my DH. He had a sudden heart attack and was gone in minutes. He would have hated being bedridden and helpless.
> JuneK


June, how awful but you are very unselfish and I believe right with your attitude. Hugs


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> It's snowing here...how about by you?


Snowing here too :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Tessadele said:


> I think those of you who have a message for KEHinkle should PM her as requested, she is very upset about the Email she received & I think it would be comforting for her to know how you all feel about this. I do not know what was in the Email, but am shocked that it has happened thru the KTP & would like to think those of us who care would help to put it right.
> 
> Tessa


Great idea as I don't think she will see the posts.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Sorriena, love the sweater.
> miss Kehinkle too. Will try to open daily KP as I think she is still posting there.
> Angora, thank you I do feel better and it feels so good. Maya and I had hour walk. Waxed living room floor, washed kitchen floor and went to Wal-Mart.art to get diabetes testing strips.
> Have others to comment on but can't read my own handwriting.


Great to hear. :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> In honor of our veterans on this their day, this is a picture of my grandmother and two of her sons. The one on her left is my uncle who served in WWII and her youngest son on her right. You can see the sorrow in her face and I get tears in my eyes whenever I see this picture....it was taken the day before my uncle went into the Army. He escaped from a GErman prison camp and returned home safely. He was one of the nicest gentlest men you could ever meet and my favorite uncle. As you can see from the one uncle's clothes, he'd been working. Guess his brother had been off having fun!!
> JuneK


Lovely, thanks for sharing. :-D


----------



## NanaCaren

Tessadele said:


> I think those of you who have a message for KEHinkle should PM her as requested, she is very upset about the Email she received & I think it would be comforting for her to know how you all feel about this. I do not know what was in the Email, but am shocked that it has happened thru the KTP & would like to think those of us who care would help to put it right.
> 
> Tessa


I have emailed her, it is sad that another member has chosen to leave the KTP due to the nasty things said to them. I am with you on putting it right. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dreamweaver said:


> She was quite an influence in my college years and immediately thereafter. It might be time to revisit some of her work...


thewren wrote:
there was a time when I could quote kubler-ross backwards and forwards and carried her books with me constantly. at the time I was surrounded by the dead and the dying - she pulled me through some rough spots.

sam

I read her when I was younger also and found her work had a strong positive influence on my life.


----------



## Patches39

Sorlenna said:


> I've finished the sweater except for the button hole band...can't decide what to use. I don't want ribbing or garter and am thinking about i-cord...suggestions? (It's not blocked yet, so it may be hard to see, but the body is 1x1 ribbing).


Beautiful lovely color, great job. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## purl2diva

Angora1 said:


> Great idea as I don't think she will see the posts.


I PMed her right away. I'm sure she would like to hear from others as well.


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> I agree entirely and will do my best to keep a friendship going...hopefully, whatever it is will pass and she'll be back here with us. It's so sad when one of us is hurting.


Ditto. I have sent a PM to talk by e-mail but have not heard from her. I hope she is just busy working.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Pup lover said:


> In our rural area it is still hard to find support groups, I think that is one thing that has been great about the internet. Dont know what I would have done or would do now if I didnt have all of you to chat with and lean on! THANK YOU


I feel the same way. The support from this group while I was laid up this time was a real lifeline.

(There is now a walk called LUNGevity once a year here to raise funds for lung cancer research. It was Sat. and I couldn't go but plan on it next year. sure could have used a support group then.)


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Unfortunately the type of degeneration he has can not be stopped. He is still working (an electrician!) but his colleagues have to pick him up; no longer allowed to drive. I can not imagine him eventually not being able to see the kids as they grow up. Nikki, my niece, is a teacher. The union that her DH belongs to fortunately has a wonderful support program for their members and the kids will be provided for well financially for college and when he can no longer work.


Glad at least that the children will be provided for. That is one good thing and one less thing for them to worry about.


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> now - that is a real gift.
> 
> sam


 :thumbup: My thoughts are, at this point in my life, if you argue and fight often enough and about things that you hold to you, you should probably not be together, I would rather we were happy apart than miserable together. My younger brother and his wife yell at each other, they say they love each other but with the way they fight, I can't imagine how they could even know that. :roll: 
Oh well, different people need different things to be happy, fortunately that is not one of the things we need. :-D


----------



## Dreamweaver

Gweniepooh said:


> Wonderful pictures Dreamweaver!


Thanks..... I am one proud grandma and mom.... but aren't we all?


----------



## Dreamweaver

PurpleFi said:


> Sorru June that I didn't get on this morning. Had a WI knitting group but woke up late so had to rush around getting everything ready. FM has been playing up a bit and it sort of wiped me out this afternoon. Going to take it very easy for a few days as I am planning to attack one of the London fabric markets on Saturday with London Girl.
> 
> Rather later than usual Monday photos......


Sorry to hear FM is acting up. Yes, rest... Fabric shopping is not to be missed, or an afternoon with Londy. Maybe it is all those new exercises.....


----------



## Poledra65

Tessadele said:


> Happy Anniversary from me too, I'm sure you have a long & happy time ahead for the pair of you. Sometimes Julian & I talk about getting married, we've been together about 16yrs. but I don't think we'll ever do it. I know one thing, if we did I'd never remember the anniversaries!
> 
> Tessa


Thank you. We decided to mainly for taxes, benefits, etc... Just makes life easier. Besides, we both decided that we would never let a piece of paper have negative power over us, that if one of us wanted out, we would just go whether we were married or not. But if what you have works for you, I say why change it?


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Went from raining to snowing here will see if we get the predicted 2-4 inches.


 :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Poledra65

Tessadele said:


> I think those of you who have a message for KEHinkle should PM her as requested, she is very upset about the Email she received & I think it would be comforting for her to know how you all feel about this. I do not know what was in the Email, but am shocked that it has happened thru the KTP & would like to think those of us who care would help to put it right.
> 
> Tessa


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I have emailed her, it is sad that another member has chosen to leave the KTP due to the nasty things said to them. I am with you on putting it right. :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

purl2diva said:


> I PMed her right away. I'm sure she would like to hear from others as well.


I PM'd here as soon as I read her post also.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Angora1 said:


> A real beauty and I think she looks a lot like you!


Thanks, I wish!!!!! I do think she has some things in common with her mom though. the big brown doe eyes, for one.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Angora1 said:


> Gwenie, hope your niece's surgery will go alright but so important to get it cleared up. Sad to hear about her DH. Are they able to halt it at all? I know there are two kinds and not sure if the prescription quality vitamin A helps that too, but hope they can slow it down. A couple with more than their share for sure. Hugs


The two types of macular degeneration are wet and dry. I don't know that the shots work for both.... but mom's is wet and that is what we do for hers.


----------



## Pup lover

Gwen be careful tomorrow and give Marianne our prayers and hugs.

Dollyclaire, prayers and hugs for you and your procedure tomorrow.

Have 4 cowls done to put for sale at moms studio. I have to tink at least two rows on my fair isle cowl. Somehow I got an extra stitch on there and the pattern is off. Where its all placed was hard to tell it was off until I got 2 or 3 rows done.

Sorlenna love the sweater, not sure exactly what icord is or how it would look, so I'm no help sorry! 

Daisy loved the brief snow we had, Trixie was out and back in as fast she could pee! Lol

Time for bath and bed would like to knit more, but it will be here tomorrow am cold and tired!

Caren are your choc chip bars the same recipe as cookies just put in a pan? Sounds good but cookies take too long lol! Or I'm just lazy :roll: 

Prayers and hugs to all!


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> It's snowing here...how about by you?


I want to come make a snow angel.... We are going to freeze tomorrow night... No snow though.


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> is this your son and family?
> 
> sam
> 
> and i assume you and Gerry - always good to see a face to put next to a name. great sweater jynx


That is Gerry and that is my daughter, Dre'a, and her great husband, Mark... the proud parents of Rachel and Livey. I actually can look a little better. I had a hood on as it was COLD out and so hair is sticking straigt up.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Sorlenna said:


> I've finished the sweater except for the button hole band...can't decide what to use. I don't want ribbing or garter and am thinking about i-cord...suggestions? (It's not blocked yet, so it may be hard to see, but the body is 1x1 ribbing).


GORGEOUS edge pattern and great yarn. I like the idea of I-cord. It would be clean and unobtrusive.


----------



## sassafras123

So glad to hear Elisabeth Kubler-Ross touched others. I did ten of her workshops and was grainy in facilitator work when she closed her program. A truly great soul.
Jynx so happy to read your posts. I had missed you.
Well calzones are baking. What a laugh. I forgot I do not do pie dough. No rolling pin so used water bottle. Dough came out of can uneven. Crazy shaped calzones. Hope they taste good. Think I will stick to Costco's.


----------



## Dreamweaver

jknappva said:


> Love the photos...thanks!
> JuneK


Love to show off my wonderful kids....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Sorlenna said:


> I want to take DD there sometime--and to the Art Institute. When I win the lottery...


DH went to the Art Institute. Hope you win that lottery soon. It is a wonderful city to visit.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Early 40s Sam


thewren said:


> how old is he?
> 
> sam


----------



## Dreamweaver

Poledra65 said:


> That time was already taken.  And we wanted to be able to just go to Gruene Hall after the civil ceremony without going home first.


Love Gruene Hall. We had a condo at River Run in New Braunfels and used to go over to see all the artists....


----------



## Poledra65

Dreamweaver said:


> Love Gruene Hall. We had a condo at River Run in New Braunfels and used to go over to see all the artists....


Gruene is my favorite place in the world I think, it's just so beautiful. And the Gristmill is to die for, almost.


----------



## iamsam

they do sound good. will have to try them.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> I will send you some via snailmail  They are all favorites and now Jammie dodgers have been added to the mix.
> 
> Suppose I'd better put some biscuits on the tea trolley, something to go with a morning cuppa. Here's one of my favourites:
> 
> Cherry Biscuits
> 
> Lemon Biscuits
> Makes: Approx. 36


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover said:


> Gwen be careful tomorrow and give Marianne our prayers and hugs.
> 
> Dollyclaire, prayers and hugs for you and your procedure tomorrow.
> 
> Have 4 cowls done to put for sale at moms studio. I have to tink at least two rows on my fair isle cowl. Somehow I got an extra stitch on there and the pattern is off. Where its all placed was hard to tell it was off until I got 2 or 3 rows done.
> 
> Sorlenna love the sweater, not sure exactly what icord is or how it would look, so I'm no help sorry!
> 
> Daisy loved the brief snow we had, Trixie was out and back in as fast she could pee! Lol
> 
> Time for bath and bed would like to knit more, but it will be here tomorrow am cold and tired!
> 
> Caren are your choc chip bars the same recipe as cookies just put in a pan? Sounds good but cookies take too long lol! Or I'm just lazy :roll:
> 
> Prayers and hugs to all!


I used the recipe from the choc chip package added 3/4 cup of old fashion oats and pressed it into a pan. Easier to bake and you are right sometimes it takes too long. I am trying to show Ashlei that you can improvise if you are in a hurry to get things done. All the cookies were baked in my toaster/ countertop oven so the house didn't get over heated. After a long day of cookie baking or just a long day bar cookies are what they get. :lol:


----------



## Dreamweaver

Poledra65 said:


> And how... DH was watching it in a drivers lounge at the truck stop, left at half time as he didn't want to scream at the tv in a public place. lol


I didn't like Jerry Jones from the first day..... and the team will be lousy until he stops interfering with the coaches he hires and all his other micromanagement..... Just my opinion....


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I used the recipe from the choc chip package added 3/4 cup of old fashion oats and pressed it into a pan. Easier to bake and you are right sometimes it takes too long. I am trying to show Ashlei that you can improvise if you are in a hurry to get things done. All the cookies were baked in my toaster/ countertop oven so the house didn't get over heated. After a long day of cookie baking or just a long day bar cookies are what they get. :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens

Tessadele said:


> I think those of you who have a message for KEHinkle should PM her as requested, she is very upset about the Email she received & I think it would be comforting for her to know how you all feel about this. I do not know what was in the Email, but am shocked that it has happened thru the KTP & would like to think those of us who care would help to put it right.
> 
> Tessa


I did that, Tessa, immediately after reading her post but she has not opened the PM. I gather that she is not even entering the TP so she does not know the PMs are there for her.

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> they do sound good. will have to try them.
> 
> sam


Sam the grands say they are the bomb, the best and love Dave for the receipts. They want me to make more for the freezer so they have some for school and when the others come over next.


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> you need to tell us more about Gerry being in sat nite lites.
> 
> sam


SIL, Mark, is the actor. He is the dad in the pictures I posted. He was in the first season and was the father of the football player that was paralyzed. The lead actor had kids the same age as our GD's and he and Mark would hang out together as the "old guys" with all those young actors.... It just so happens he was also a football player at the Univ of Tennessee... I think he played a coach somewhere along the line too.


----------



## iamsam

we have maybe half an inch.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Went from raining to snowing here will see if we get the predicted 2-4 inches.


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> Good idea...I wish I could come help you with your paperwork....over the 40+ years of dealing with health care, I can zip through a stack of EOB's like no tomorrow!!


So far, I have found 5 things that have been billed to insurance that did not happen.. Insurance doesn't much seem to care. No wonder we are in such dire straights...


----------



## NanaCaren

Oh my goodness we are getting snow and it is accumulating nicely. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Dreamweaver said:


> SIL, Mark, is the actor. He is the dad in the pictures I posted. He was in the first season and was the father of the football player that was paralyzed. The lead actor had kids the same age as our GD's and he and Mark would hang out together as the "old guys" with all those young actors.... It just so happens he was also a football player at the Univ of Tennessee... I think he played a coach somewhere along the line too.


Okay, now I'm going to go find FNL on Netflix and watch in the very near future.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Oh my goodness we are getting snow and it is accumulating nicely. :thumbup:


Oh my, it most certainly is. I think winter is pretty much here. 
:shock:


----------



## Dreamweaver

NanaCaren said:


> I have emailed her, it is sad that another member has chosen to leave the KTP due to the nasty things said to them. I am with you on putting it right. :thumbup: :thumbup:


I've e-mailed as well and wish we could have gotten together while she was in town. I have no idea what happened but see a pattern with people leaving because they have been attacked or offended by someone on this site..... Once can only HOPE it was a misunderstanding....


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> we have maybe half an inch.
> 
> sam


Getting close to the predicted 2 inches here, so only 2 more to go. 
Signing off for the night, sweet dreams everyone stay safe and dry tonight. 
Sending gentle hugs to those on need, healing thoughts to those whom are in need of them. Sleep tight


----------



## iamsam

fotflmao

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Cradle robber!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

sassafras123 said:


> So glad to hear Elisabeth Kubler-Ross touched others. I did ten of her workshops and was grainy in facilitator work when she closed her program. A truly great soul.
> Jynx so happy to read your posts. I had missed you.
> Well calzones are baking. What a laugh. I forgot I do not do pie dough. No rolling pin so used water bottle. Dough came out of can uneven. Crazy shaped calzones. Hope they taste good. Think I will stick to Costco's.


 Thanks, I sure did miss everyone here.... Calzones one of my favorites.. Who cares what they look like... I shop Costco's and haven't seen those but their pizzas are great...


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my, it most certainly is. I think winter is pretty much here.
> :shock:


I think it is here most definitely winter :thumbup: my friend and I have a bet whom ever gets snow first gets a meal cooked by the other person. I get the meal, :-D :-D


----------



## iamsam

i think you look just fine.

sam

i am just glad to have a face to put with the name retty lady.



Dreamweaver said:


> That is Gerry and that is my daughter and her great husband... the proud parents of Rachel and Livey. I actually can look a little better. I had a hood on as it was COLD out and so hair is sticking straigt up.....


----------



## iamsam

who says they have to look great to taste great?

sam



sassafras123 said:


> So glad to hear Elisabeth Kubler-Ross touched others. I did ten of her workshops and was grainy in facilitator work when she closed her program. A truly great soul.
> Jynx so happy to read your posts. I had missed you.
> Well calzones are baking. What a laugh. I forgot I do not do pie dough. No rolling pin so used water bottle. Dough came out of can uneven. Crazy shaped calzones. Hope they taste good. Think I will stick to Costco's.


----------



## iamsam

that's way too young to have to face that.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Early 40s Sam


----------



## Dreamweaver

Poledra65 said:


> Gruene is my favorite place in the world I think, it's just so beautiful. And the Gristmill is to die for, almost.


The Gristmill is fabulous. It barely had a whole wall standing when I used to go there. I hope it still has that same charm.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, now I'm going to go find FNL on Netflix and watch in the very near future.


They really didn't do much with his character.... A good one that he did is a TV movie called 'frequent Flyer" and he was the co-pilot to Jack Warner's pilot starring role. He also did a lot of "Walker, Texas Ranger".... but never did a scene with Chuck Norris. Norris always tried to get him uncast... Mark is 6'5".... Chuck is just plain short!!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Getting close to the predicted 2 inches here, so only 2 more to go.
> Signing off for the night, sweet dreams everyone stay safe and dry tonight.
> Sending gentle hugs to those on need, healing thoughts to those whom are in need of them. Sleep tight


Good night, sweet dreams and hugs.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I think it is here most definitely winter :thumbup: my friend and I have a bet whom ever gets snow first gets a meal cooked by the other person. I get the meal, :-D :-D


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'm off for tonight. Hope everyone has sunshine & lollipops...winter is creeping in here too and I'll head to North Georgia in the morning. I'll be taking my computer or tablet and keep ya'll posted as to Marianne and her recovery.
Love & hugs to all that need them...and quite frankly we ALL need them.  XXOOXXOO


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'm off for tonight. Hope everyone has sunshine & lollipops...winter is creeping in here too and I'll head to North Georgia in the morning. I'll be taking my computer or tablet and keep ya'll posted as to Marianne and her recovery.
Love & hugs to all that need them...and quite frankly we ALL need them.  XXOOXXOO


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'm off for tonight. Hope everyone has sunshine & lollipops...winter is creeping in here too and I'll head to North Georgia in the morning. I'll be taking my computer or tablet and keep ya'll posted as to Marianne and her recovery.
Love & hugs to all that need them...and quite frankly we ALL need them.  XXOOXXOO


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'm off for tonight. Hope everyone has sunshine & lollipops...winter is creeping in here too and I'll head to North Georgia in the morning. I'll be taking my computer or tablet and keep ya'll posted as to Marianne and her recovery.
Love & hugs to all that need them...and quite frankly we ALL need them.  XXOOXXOO


----------



## Poledra65

Dreamweaver said:


> The Gristmill is fabulous. It barely had a whole wall standing when I used to go there. I hope it still has that same charm.


It does have great charm, I love to sit by the fireplace in the winter and outside in the summer, of course DH loves to sit outside all year round. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm off for tonight. Hope everyone has sunshine & lollipops...winter is creeping in here too and I'll head to North Georgia in the morning. I'll be taking my computer or tablet and keep ya'll posted as to Marianne and her recovery.
> Love & hugs to all that need them...and quite frankly we ALL need them.  XXOOXXOO


Hugs to you and Marianne too. Safe travels up and back.


----------



## iamsam

oh my - that is really coming down - think you will end up getting more than we did - at least it has quit snowing here for now.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Oh my goodness we are getting snow and it is accumulating nicely. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

:shock: Oh my, a quad Gwennie, I think you are trying out for the Olympic skate team. lololol...Hugs. :lol:


----------



## Poledra65

Dreamweaver said:


> They really didn't do much with his character.... A good one that he did is a TV movie called 'frequent Flyer" and he was the co-pilot to Jack Warner's pilot starring role. He also did a lot of "Walker, Texas Ranger".... but never did a scene with Chuck Norris. Norris always tried to get him uncast... Mark is 6'5".... Chuck is just plain short!!


Short with an attitude it sounds like.  
And I liked him so much. :roll:

Wasn't Frequent Flyer the movie with George Clooney? Oh, never mind, I see which one.


----------



## iamsam

think you outdid yourself her gwen. lol

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I'm off for tonight. Hope everyone has sunshine & lollipops...winter is creeping in here too and I'll head to North Georgia in the morning. I'll be taking my computer or tablet and keep ya'll posted as to Marianne and her recovery.
> Love & hugs to all that need them...and quite frankly we ALL need them.  XXOOXXOO


----------



## Dreamweaver

Whew! I am finally caught up. Tomorrow is Sit and Stitch and I don't have a project ready. Time to ice hand and figure out what I'm doing. 

The wound Dr. today says another week of dressings and then I should be healed enough to take a BATH!!! 

Hope mom gets an all clear when we go to the Dr. Wed. 

Gerry has to drive to Oklahoma tomorrow. I really should stay home and get some things done, but that probably won't happen..... It is even colder up there. Hope the truck he takes has a heater.....

I will be thinking of Marianne all day tomorrow. I tried to talk to Charlotte today but was not able to get through. I'll try again tomorrow night.... 

Everyone stay warm and well....


----------



## Poledra65

Dreamweaver said:


> Whew! I am finally caught up. Tomorrow is Sit and Stitch and I don't have a project ready. Time to ice hand and figure out what I'm doing.
> 
> The wound Dr. today says another week of dressings and then I should be healed enough to take a BATH!!!
> 
> Hope mom gets an all clear when we go to the Dr. Wed.
> 
> Gerry has to drive to Oklahoma tomorrow. I really should stay home and get some things done, but that probably won't happen..... It is even colder up there. Hope the truck he takes has a heater.....
> 
> I will be thinking of Marianne all day tomorrow. I tried to talk to Charlotte today but was not able to get through. I'll try again tomorrow night....
> 
> Everyone stay warm and well....


Yay!!! On being able to take a bath in a week. 
Have a safe warm trip if you go with to OK tomorrow. 
Hopes that DM gets the all clear at her appt. 
Hugs.


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> You dare say that...I liked Gene Kelly better also because I felt like I could follow his lead; not so much with Fred Astaire, although I admire his talent. Good to se eyou on here...hope you're feeling much better.


~~~What I like about Fred Astair is that he insisted that all filming of his dancing needed to be full figure. Makes sense to me. I do get frustrated by current filming practices....I call it the "Sesame Street technique"....which is flipping scenes waaaaaaay too fast...not giving the viewer time to look and think and time to enjoy. Actually, I would not let my kids watch Ses. St. for that reason. They could watch all the Mr. Rogers they wanted. As a teacher, I found that kids had no ability to focus for any length of time.....I blame tv....ok...off my soap box!
Carol

Still love Fred Astair....very creative!


----------



## Poledra65

cmaliza said:


> ~~~What I like about Fred Astair is that he insisted that all filming of his dancing needed to be full figure. Makes sense to me. I do get frustrated by current filming practices....I call it the "Sesame Street technique"....which is flipping scenes waaaaaaay too fast...not giving the viewer time to look and think and time to enjoy. Actually, I would not let my kids watch Ses. St. for that reason. They could watch all the Mr. Rogers they wanted. As a teacher, I found that kids had no ability to focus for any length of time.....I blame tv....ok...off my soap box!
> Carol
> 
> Still love Fred Astair....very creative!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

AZ Sticks said:


> Jumping in to let everyone know that I spoke to Rick today. Charlotte has been moved to the rehab facility associated with the Hospital in Phoenix. She has only been there a few days, but Rick said that when he got there today she was up in a wheelchair in the cafeteria chatting with some other patients- he said it is the first time he has seen her up like that in 3 weeks - so VERY good news. I told him how upset she was last week, and he said that she seems to have a better handle on things over the last few days. Apparently he had to put some of her "friends" on the banned visitors list - they were getting her very worked up about the worst case scenario!!!! Some people..... He told me that the drs are being very aggressive in their treatment and that the rehab center is going to include him in some of the sessions so that he will have a better understanding of what they are trying to accomplish and how they are going about it. At this point she has balance and strength issues that they are dealing with. Rick did also tell me that he had picked up the mail from the PO Box and she had mail and cards in there back to mid Oct. including the KTP Newsletters for the last few weeks. He said she started reading them right away. And was enjoying the news and notes. Please PM me with anything you want to pass on - I"m trying to send one once a week. I do have Charlotte's address and room number at the hospital and since she is going to be there for a while I will be happy to share it if you PM me. She had just rolled in and the aid was getting her in bed when Rick and I were saying good-by .... she said she would call me later today - and I will call her this evening if I don't hear from her in the next few hours. I will be back later - hope everyone is well. luv-AZ


~~~send her our prayers & love. "Wrap" her in our concerns for her recovery...we are part of her support.
Carol il/oh


----------



## Poledra65

Good night everyone, sleep well. Hugs.


----------



## busyworkerbee

angelam said:


> Beautiful pictures. I love pictures of Australia, they're always so bright and sunny and lovely blue skies. Does Australia ever get grey miserable days?? I've never seen one.


The second pic with the rainbow shows a storm that collapsed in on itself just after thst pic was taken.


----------



## cmaliza

Good evening, All....I have about 50 pages to catch up on, but wanted to check in. Got out today - first time in a few days. I've been "under the weather"...but the weather today...IT SNOWED! It was beautiful! It was sticking, too. SO pretty on the trees with leaves....I suspect most of you are not snow lovers, but I am!   By the end of the week it will all be gone. But fo rnow...it was pretty!!!
CArol il/oh


----------



## Sorlenna

No snow for us yet, though we're expecting some kind of storm to come through the state tonight if the weather guy is to be believed. We don't get much anyway down here in the valley, but if we do get some on the mountain, and I'm out tomorrow, I'll try to get a shot with my phone.

Off to bed now--started on the baby sweater.


----------



## cmaliza

Pup lover said:


> And Paris, Illinois


~~~and of course....Cairo, IL...you can't even imagine how THAT one is pronounced! The same is true for Versailles, IL.
Ahhhhh...Illinois... ;-) ;-) ;-)


----------



## iamsam

just noticed this on my gluten free recipe site - i know it's into Tuesday but thought you would like it anyway.

sam

Happy Monday, Gluten Free Foodies!

Chocolate is the best. It doesn't judge you; it doesn't ask silly questions. When you're upset, it is just there for you to indulge on. Chocolate comforts you in the worst of times better than anything. You can always count on chocolate to be there for you.

and here is the recipe for you.

GLUTEN FREE GRAIN FREE CHOCOLATE SOUFFLE COOKIES
(makes 12-24 cookies)
3 egg whites 6 ounces dark chocolate (I use 70% but you can use 60% pending on your taste), chopped 1/4 cup sugar a pinch of cream of tartar 1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract (If you want to indulge, fold in 1/4 cup of semi sweet choc chips at the end)
Preheat your oven to 350 degrees. Place your chocolate in a bowl and microwave in 30 second intervals, until it is melted completely. I like to use Dagoba Organic 73% chocolate, but again, any brand will do.
In a super clean mixing bowl, whip your egg whites and cream of tartar until they form soft peaks. While the machine is still running, pour in the sugar in slowly. Whip until the egg whites are glossy and hold stiff peaks. At this time add the vanilla, let it mix together and turn the machine off.
Gently fold in your melted chocolate in to your whites. This is the point where you could fold in some chocolate chips, or nuts if you wanted. Then with an ice cream scoop, scoop your batter onto a well greased sheet pan lined with parchment or wax paper. Make sure to leave an inch between each cookie.

Bake for about 10-12 minutes, until the tops are hard but they still give a little bit when you push down on them. Remove from the oven and immediately slide the parchment paper with the cookies still on top onto a cooling rack. Let cool for 20 minutes.

http://alextcooks.com/recipes/desserts/chocolate-souffle-cookies/


----------



## iamsam

it is pretty i admit - and i do enjoy it - but then i don't have to be out in it everyday. i think about the men i see working on the roads, etc - how do they stay warm.

sam



cmaliza said:


> Good evening, All....I have about 50 pages to catch up on, but wanted to check in. Got out today - first time in a few days. I've been "under the weather"...but the weather today...IT SNOWED! It was beautiful! It was sticking, too. SO pretty on the trees with leaves....I suspect most of you are not snow lovers, but I am!   By the end of the week it will all be gone. But fo rnow...it was pretty!!!
> CArol il/oh


----------



## iamsam

i'm all alone - guess i will go to bed.

sam


----------



## busyworkerbee

Designer1234 said:


> busyworkerbee- would you post a picture of your painting? I would love to see it
> Imagine sitting on a beach in Oz ,while we are looking out at snow on the Canadian Rockies -- and we are all talking to each other from Ireland, Scotland, all over north America, Australia, New Zealand -- it is so great. Makes me shiver.


First sketch done, thinking of doing water color or maybe charcoals 1first, have to get suitable pad first.


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> First sketch done, thinking of doing water color or maybe charcoals 1first, have to get suitable pad first.


Hi, Heather!


----------



## sugarsugar

:shock: 35 pages behind. :shock: 

Hi everyone...


----------



## sugarsugar

angelam said:


> Beautiful pictures. I love pictures of Australia, they're always so bright and sunny and lovely blue skies. Does Australia ever get grey miserable days?? I've never seen one.


Oh yeah, we sure do. We have had quite a few this week. Sorry i didnt take a photo.... today was 16c, windy and raining most of the day and still is now. 7.30pm


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm off for tonight. Hope everyone has sunshine & lollipops...winter is creeping in here too and I'll head to North Georgia in the morning. I'll be taking my computer or tablet and keep ya'll posted as to Marianne and her recovery.
> Love & hugs to all that need them...and quite frankly we ALL need them.  XXOOXXOO


it's 3:30 am, prayers have started, for the OR to be blessed and the Doctors hands are bless and there eyes to be bless, and the Med. to be blessed to do what they should. Let Marianne know that everything is ready, and she will be the victor. 
Praying for you to Gwen, safe travles, and my you be blessed to be able to rest while you wait.


----------



## sugarsugar

purl2diva said:


> A few months ago when organizing my stash (again), I came across this yarn still in a sealed bag. I have no idea where I ordered it or for what reason since I NEVER wear brown. It was obviously too late to send it back so I made this shawl which had been in my stack for some time.
> 
> The pattern called for bulky so I had to adjust for WW. I find that if I wear it with a sleeveless vest, it is quite comfortable even to temps in the upper 40's.


That looks great!


----------



## Patches39

Poledra65 said:


> Good night everyone, sleep well. Hugs.


night, rest well Sis.


----------



## Patches39

Sorlenna said:


> No snow for us yet, though we're expecting some kind of storm to come through the state tonight if the weather guy is to be believed. We don't get much anyway down here in the valley, but if we do get some on the mountain, and I'm out tomorrow, I'll try to get a shot with my phone.
> 
> Off to bed now--started on the baby sweater.


rest well


----------



## Patches39

thewren said:


> i'm all alone - guess i will go to bed.
> 
> sam


rest well Sam


----------



## Lurker 2

Evening, Cathy, hope all is going well!


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Evening, Cathy, hope all is going well!


Going ok thanks, how have you been?


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Going ok thanks, how have you been?


Got my first stage completed for the new teeth, checked matters with the Doctor- I know now can't go onto Voltaren for the Osteo. Is your mum's moonboot working OK? And are you knitting for the baby, or is that on one side?


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> Kaye the cinnamon rolls are making me drool...yummy...


ditto..


----------



## busyworkerbee

darowil said:


> Of course- but that is what we pride ourselves on so don't show the grey days. And we are a very dry continent so not as much as many others.
> When we get one (which could be a way away as we are now in late spring with summer only a few weeks away-at least down south) I will try and remember to post one.
> But busyworkerbee being much further north gets different weather to us. I think she is on the border between our climate and the tropical climates-is that right Heather?


Yes, as shown by 1 of the pics I put up. Here's another 2, went from bright and sunny to stormy to clear again.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Got my first stage completed for the new teeth, checked matters with the Doctor- I know now can't go onto Voltaren for the Osteo. Is your mum's moonboot working OK? And are you knitting for the baby, or is that on one side?


Mum cant take voltaren either but we do use the gel to rub in. Has doc given you anything for pain? The moonboot seems to be helping I think but she isnt walking around much... it will just take time to heal. No knitting yet.. no time, by night time I am far too tired. Things will settle soon. I am glad you are managing to get your teeth sorted.


----------



## KateB

Dreamweaver said:


> I've e-mailed as well and wish we could have gotten together while she was in town. I have no idea what happened but see a pattern with people leaving because they have been attacked or offended by someone on this site..... Once can only HOPE it was a misunderstanding....


If it is someone on this site who has caused the problem(s) surely they should have the courage of their convictions and tell us their side of the story, especially if this has been some sort of misunderstanding? I think Kathy was very dignified in not identifying the perpetrator, I don't think I would have been so kind. I PMed Kathy too, but haven't had a reply either.


----------



## sugarsugar

Poledra65 said:


> Hopes and prayers that all goes well with her heart surgery. Macular Degeneration sucks! My aunt has it and my uncle, so it's in my family, the opthamologist said I had no signs at this time but to start wearing sunglasses. Have started taking Accuvite for my eyes also, my aunt told me in no uncertain terms to do so, one doesn't argue with an aunt, even if she is only 4 foot 11 inches. lolol


My mum has it also.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Mum cant take voltaren either but we do use the gel to rub in. Has doc given you anything for pain? The moonboot seems to be helping I think but she isnt walking around much... it will just take time to heal. No knitting yet.. no time, by night time I am far too tired. Things will settle soon. I am glad you are managing to get your teeth sorted.


I will have to look into getting the gel- but my teeth are rendering me very broke for two years! Mum is blind, isn't she? could have a lot to do with her not walking! It will be good when you are able to get knitting time- I guess you may have been gardening!?


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> I will have to look into getting the gel- but my teeth are rendering me very broke for two years! Mum is blind, isn't she? could have a lot to do with her not walking! It will be good when you are able to get knitting time- I guess you may have been gardening!?


Mum is legally blind, but she can still to get around mostly. She cant really see much on tv, she can work her cd player for talking books... I have put red and green bright dots on things for her. She can see her flowers in pots if they are bright ones. I cook for her but she can heat up things in her oven. She does fantastic really. No gardening... lots of rain and wind etc.. no time either really... been flat out just keeping up at home and going to mum 3 times a day lately.


----------



## sugarsugar

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you. 2yrs. It's still feels strange to say I'm married as we were together for so long before hand. It's my first and, I've decided only, marriage. I love D with all my heart but I'm just to old to start all over if anything ever happens. Well, too lazy anyway. lolol...Told him (he's younger than I) that he's got to stay health because someday he's going to be taking care of me, Marla, and my best friend Cathy(her husband is much older than she), in a big house somewhere. He didn't run screaming down the street, so he's a keeper. lololol...He just shakes his head and says I'd better keep him healthy. lol


 :thumbup: Happy Anniversary.


----------



## sugarsugar

5mmdpns said:


> I have been having blizzards here for the past few days -- leaves me with migraines. Shoveling snow with a migraine is not very fun. I do like the snow as it settles down the allergies. I have lots and lots of snow on the ground, at least 12+ inches. The birds keep coming for the sunflower seeds and I love them and their lil cheery ways.
> 
> It is our Remembrance Day here in Canada and the Remembrance Day Services are taking place in nearly 100% of our cities and towns at 11AM. Zoe


Sorry to hear you are having migraines. I can imagine shoveling snow would not be fun at all.


----------



## sugarsugar

Angora1 said:


> I'm about 30 pages behind but I just have to say that I will miss KEHINKLE/Ohio Kathy so very much. Her posts are always so interesting and I love hearing about her travels and the latest yarn shops, knitting projects, her photos, where she stops. This is a big loss to KTP and although she asked we not mention it here, I think this meant what caused her to leave, but I do think it is ok if we express how we will miss her. Maybe it is already posted and in the 30 pages I need to read yet, if so, let me add my voice.
> 
> KEHINKLE/Ohio Kathy, if you see this, know that this is a big loss for us and we WILL miss you.
> Big Hugs...you will not be forgotten and you will be missed.


Here here... ditto. ((((((((HUGS))))))))))


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> Been up so long that I'm all caught up and am going to do some of Edwina (lace shawl) before I need to go out this morning. One advantage of geting up at 3am.


 :shock: Thats a bit early!!


----------



## darowil

Sorlenna said:


> I've finished the sweater except for the button hole band...can't decide what to use. I don't want ribbing or garter and am thinking about i-cord...suggestions? (It's not blocked yet, so it may be hard to see, but the body is 1x1 ribbing).


Does it need a band? Is there enough overlap to just put what we call press studs on? They are sewn on the wrong side of the top and the right side of the bottom nd press together.
Or will part of the bottom pattern be usable?


----------



## sugarsugar

jheiens said:


> June, I PMed Melody last night to ask how she was doing and if there were anything any of us could do to help. It hasn't been read yet. Now I'm getting really concerned.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Maybe her computer is playing up? Back to catching up to see if there is any news.


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> :shock: Thats a bit early!!


And then a had 1 1/2 hour sleep this afternoon. And messed up Edwina- had got too confident as well so no lifeline a few rows back where I had been puttin git. And it is a mess up that can't be left. But the 2 dropped sttiches are sitting on a needle and I will see if I can work out where they should be before frogging.
Not ready of course for tomorrows Bible study so really should be doing that.
Spent the time since sleeping looking up accommodation in Sydney instead.
Tomorrow I am planning on going to a state game in the cricket. The first day of play at the revamped Adelaide Oval so thought it would be a nice day to go. I try to go to a day of the 4 day games, though can't always manage it- but seems apt to go tomorrow. I remember going to the Adleiade Oval from the time I was child. Dad used to take us to watch both cricket and football- the two sports I still follow.


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> And how... DH was watching it in a drivers lounge at the truck stop, left at half time as he didn't want to scream at the tv in a public place. lol


At least if you are at the match or at home you can yell to your hearts content.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from Surrey, there re patches of blue sky and the sun is trying to come out. I had a good sleep last night and feel much better today, still going to take it easy though.

Sending healing, happy and peaceful hugs to all.

Tuesday photos.....


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> I will send you some via snailmail  They are all favorites and now Jammie dodgers have been added to the mix.
> 
> Suppose I'd better put some biscuits on the tea trolley, something to go with a morning cuppa. Here's one of my favourites:
> 
> Enjoy
> Dave


Looked at the self raising flour and was very surprised. Should have realised it was likely to be a Dave recipe.
Need to use a lemon up and do something for the KP catchup on Thursday so might do these lemon biscuits.


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, there re patches of blue sky and the sun is trying to come out. I had a good sleep last night and feel much better today, still going to take it easy though.
> 
> Sending healing, happy and peaceful hugs to all.
> 
> Tuesday photos.....


The nerine looks and sounds like it shoul be a stevieland shawl!


----------



## PurpleFi

darowil said:


> The nerine looks and like it shoul be a stevieland shawl!


Good evening, now therte's a thought :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening, now therte's a thought :thumbup:


A PurpleFi shawl maybe?


----------



## darowil

London tonight- from my trip back about 4 yers ago. Couldn't resist putting my egg cosy (tipsy) beefeater with the one on the mug. As a result of the London trip I have realsied that when I am Sydney with MAryanne she must have at least one day staying in the room- but that could be a good day to catch up denise (Nicho). 
But as you all know I love London- well the UK and if I had no other consideration I would go back at the drop of a hat.


----------



## PurpleFi

darowil said:


> A PurpleFi shawl maybe?


To go with the other 5 I already have? I've got to make a penguin teacosy for my son in law for Christmas, so best to do that first. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

darowil said:


> London tonight- from my trip back about 4 yers ago. Couldn't resist putting my egg cosy (tipsy) beefeater with the one on the mug. As a result of the London trip I have realsied that when I am Sydney with MAryanne she must have at least one day staying in the room- but that could be a good day to catch up denise (Nicho).
> But as you all know I love London- well the UK and if I had no other consideration I would go back at the drop of a hat.


And you would be more than welcome.


----------



## sugarsugar

I am up to page 82. (my ref). Goodnight all. Take care.


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> To go with the other 5 I already have? I've got to make a penguin teacosy for my son in law for Christmas, so best to do that first. xx


Are you going to give it wings,tail and beak (all stick out) like these socks I have done? For some reason I never did photograph them.


----------



## darowil

Dreamweaver said:


> This same program is sponsored by one o the churches here... I was just sorting through all the soaps, new toothbrushes, lotions, toothpaste that I have collected from the hospital, dentist and hotels and think I will see if the church would like to add these to the boxes. I can't do that many boxes because they also want you to donate the shipping costs....


Contact Samaritans purse direct- they like fillers for the boxes (not all the boxes have much in them and sometimes the things can't be sent when people don't follow the guidelines). I knit small things for this purpose. I have only found this out recently, only knew about the shoe boxes themselves. But one of the women at church helps check each box and pad them if needed. I make the darowil bunny for these fillers.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> GLUTEN FREE GRAIN FREE CHOCOLATE SOUFFLE COOKIES
> (makes 12-24 cookies)
> 3


They sound good Sam- the beginning of a pavlova there until you add the chocolate!


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Mum is legally blind, but she can still to get around mostly. She cant really see much on tv, she can work her cd player for talking books... I have put red and green bright dots on things for her. She can see her flowers in pots if they are bright ones. I cook for her but she can heat up things in her oven. She does fantastic really. No gardening... lots of rain and wind etc.. no time either really... been flat out just keeping up at home and going to mum 3 times a day lately.


That is a huge commitment to Mum! I thought I was doing well if I got over twice a week to my dad, but I had to pay for four buses in those days. Fale was in full agreement that Dad was my #1 priority. Dad had only hearing issues, and poor short term memory, but wrote lists and kept notebooks, like they were going out of fashion. I had bought him a laptop in early 2008- he loved it because he worked out how to cheat on his daily crossword. It is a special time being there with your parents as they become really elderly.
We are having a typical varied spring, 14 C outside at present, although the house is holding the warmth of yesterday at 20.8 C. I am still working out ways of coping with the hip. The doctor will have started the process of referring me to the Specialist Orthopaedic team. I will have to delay it if they decide to operate, until I can afford to have Ringo at the Kennels!


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, there re patches of blue sky and the sun is trying to come out. I had a good sleep last night and feel much better today, still going to take it easy though.
> 
> Sending healing, happy and peaceful hugs to all.
> 
> Tuesday photos.....


Is the Nerine a type of lily? (I have just googled it and they are under the Amaryllidaceae if I can get the spelling right- I must remember this for next year- in the hopes I have some money for bulbs at the right time !)
Your sun must be arcing very low by now all day- less than six weeks to our longest day/your shortest.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> To go with the other 5 I already have? I've got to make a penguin teacosy for my son in law for Christmas, so best to do that first. xx


To your own design?


----------



## Cashmeregma

purl2diva said:


> I PMed her right away. I'm sure she would like to hear from others as well.


I PM'd her also as she isn't reading KTP. She may be on the road but I know she will appreciate that so much.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dreamweaver said:


> I feel the same way. The support from this group while I was laid up this time was a real lifeline.
> 
> (There is now a walk called LUNGevity once a year here to raise funds for lung cancer research. It was Sat. and I couldn't go but plan on it next year. sure could have used a support group then.)


Wish you had a support group then too!!! Being with others who have gone through the same thing can be so positive, especially if you have a positive group. Helps inspire you and helps understand from people who have already gone through what you are going through. Just glad KP/KTP helped support you as you have given so much support and inspiration on here to others with their knitting and lives. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: My thoughts are, at this point in my life, if you argue and fight often enough and about things that you hold to you, you should probably not be together, I would rather we were happy apart than miserable together. My younger brother and his wife yell at each other, they say they love each other but with the way they fight, I can't imagine how they could even know that. :roll:
> Oh well, different people need different things to be happy, fortunately that is not one of the things we need. :-D


One of the arts in a marriage is learning how to disagree in a way that preserves the dignity of the other and another secret is learning to laugh about ourselves. You have such a good sense of humor, so no problem there, I'm sure. Being a good friend is important too. Treat each other like you treat your very best friend in all the world, which I think you already do. We still say please and thank you to each other. Hoping you have many wonderful years for your love to just grow and get deeper. I know that is possible from experience.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from a snowy Great Bend. It is -3.8c/ 25f as of now. Looks like the sun might be trying to sneak out today. I do love the look of the snow on the trees. 

Healing thoughts and gentle hugs for those in need. 

Coffee is served enjoy.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> That is a huge commitment to Mum! I thought I was doing well if I got over twice a week to my dad, but I had to pay for four buses in those days. Fale was in full agreement that Dad was my #1 priority. Dad had only hearing issues, and poor short term memory, but wrote lists and kept notebooks, like they were going out of fashion. I had bought him a laptop in early 2008- he loved it because he worked out how to cheat on his daily crossword. It is a special time being there with your parents as they become really elderly.
> We are having a typical varied spring, 14 C outside at present, although the house is holding the warmth of yesterday at 20.8 C. I am still working out ways of coping with the hip. The doctor will have started the process of referring me to the Specialist Orthopaedic team. I will have to delay it if they decide to operate, until I can afford to have Ringo at the Kennels!


Julie, I was wondering if someone that is a friend would be willing to keep Ringo for you. You could pay for the food, which you do anyway and maybe later knit them something. Having something you knit would be a true treasure. Well, just a thought. Maybe someone who has met Ringo and likes him or would be willing to come over and meet him and see how they get on.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Are you going to give it wings,tail and beak (all stick out) like these socks I have done? For some reason I never did photograph them.


How adorable are those. :!:


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> London tonight- from my trip back about 4 yers ago. Couldn't resist putting my egg cosy (tipsy) beefeater with the one on the mug. As a result of the London trip I have realsied that when I am Sydney with MAryanne she must have at least one day staying in the room- but that could be a good day to catch up denise (Nicho).
> But as you all know I love London- well the UK and if I had no other consideration I would go back at the drop of a hat.


Sooooooo Cute. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> London tonight- from my trip back about 4 yers ago. Couldn't resist putting my egg cosy (tipsy) beefeater with the one on the mug. As a result of the London trip I have realsied that when I am Sydney with MAryanne she must have at least one day staying in the room- but that could be a good day to catch up denise (Nicho).
> But as you all know I love London- well the UK and if I had no other consideration I would go back at the drop of a hat.


I am loving your mugs. Love beefeater as well, I remember when you posted it last time loved it then too. 
I am with you on the would go back to London in a heartbeat, if there were no other commitments.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sugarsugar said:


> My mum has it also.


My mother has macular degeneration also. She has the one that is less serious. The doctor told her to take Vitamin A and she is refusing. I told her she doesn't want to be blind but she says it makes her sick, so I got her really good quality ones from the eye doctor here and she gave them back. I can't understand why she would even consider going blind and not take them. So frustrating. She might think she will die before that happens but that isn't always so. :x :hunf:


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a snowy Great Bend. It is -3.8c/ 25f as of now. Looks like the sun might be trying to sneak out today. I do love the look of the snow on the trees.
> 
> Healing thoughts and gentle hugs for those in need.
> 
> Coffee is served enjoy.


I love your Holding in the snow!!!!!!!! I wonder if this will be your world for the whole of the winter?


----------



## NanaCaren

DJ in here favorite dress. No I didn't knit it I found in a second hand shop. I was looking at a pattern very similar, thought it would be nice to make for her.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a snowy Great Bend. It is -3.8c/ 25f as of now. Looks like the sun might be trying to sneak out today. I do love the look of the snow on the trees.
> 
> Healing thoughts and gentle hugs for those in need.
> 
> Coffee is served enjoy.


Snow here too Caren. Know it is only the beginning. Woke up to a white world this morning. 
That giraffe is really something and looks like an artist did the work with the foam. I actually have a cup with an animal neck and head on the handle. Well, not a real animal, LOL and YUCK. Bought it in Germany and rarely use it as it seems it always finds its way to hit the nose.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Julie, I was wondering if someone that is a friend would be willing to keep Ringo for you. You could pay for the food, which you do anyway and maybe later knit them something. Having something you knit would be a true treasure. Well, just a thought. Maybe someone who has met Ringo and likes him or would be willing to come over and meet him and see how they get on.


The huge problem is Ringo's aggression with dogs- I am trying to set up a meeting again with Rufus to see how they now relate- I must ring the two ladies again- I left a message, but have not heard from them. It is a good idea- were Ringo other than he is!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> I love your Holding in the snow!!!!!!!! I wonder if this will be your world for the whole of the winter?


I am hoping it will be deeper though so we can make snowmen and snow angels!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> DJ in here favorite dress. No I didn't knit it I found in a second hand shop. I was looking at a pattern very similar, thought it would be nice to make for her.


She is so adorable in her beautiful dress that her Nana Caren found for her. Oh yes, you should make her the one you found. She will remember it forever. I was quite young when mom made me a sweater and skirt and I still remember and love it. Wish I had it for my little granddaughter.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> DJ in here favorite dress. No I didn't knit it I found in a second hand shop. I was looking at a pattern very similar, thought it would be nice to make for her.


lovely dress, and DJ and what a tremedous set of fridge magnets!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> The huge problem is Ringo's aggression with dogs- I am trying to set up a meeting again with Rufus to see how they now relate- I must ring the two ladies again- I left a message, but have not heard from them. It is a good idea- were Ringo other than he is!


Awwww. I know that is quite a problem. I was thinking of someone without a dog but know that might not be possible. That is a good idea about seeing how he would do with Rufus. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I am hoping it will be deeper though so we can make snowmen and snow angels!!!!


And warm up afterwards in the Hot Tub!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Awwww. I know that is quite a problem. I was thinking of someone without a dog but know that might not be possible. That is a good idea about seeing how he would do with Rufus. :thumbup:


I could try finding someone through the vet clinic I guess- I just worry about people having access to the house- and would feel so awful if Ringo got out or hurt in any way. Let alone losing any of my possessions.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Snow here too Caren. Know it is only the beginning. Woke up to a white world this morning.
> That giraffe is really something and looks like an artist did the work with the foam. I actually have a cup with an animal neck and head on the handle. Well, not a real animal, LOL and YUCK. Bought it in Germany and rarely use it as it seems it always finds its way to hit the nose.


That is neat, love the snow for sure. 
I saw that coffee and thought I really need to learn to make that. I used to have a cup with a bird head for a handle long ago. Oh yes YUCK on it being real.


----------



## NanaCaren

Saw this yesterday on the drive home. Had to stop and get a short video.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> She is so adorable in her beautiful dress that her Nana Caren found for her. Oh yes, you should make her the one you found. She will remember it forever. I was quite young when mom made me a sweater and skirt and I still remember and love it. Wish I had it for my little granddaughter.


I am thinking I'll work on a larger size for next year so I don't feel rushed to get it done. I knitted her a summer top a few years back she loved it, tried to keep wearing it after it was too small.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> lovely dress, and DJ and what a tremedous set of fridge magnets!


DJ smiled when I read what you wrote, she said that is only half of them. She left the rest in north Carolina.

Today will be hot tub day for sure, after I get back from running everyone around.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a snowy Great Bend. It is -3.8c/ 25f as of now. Looks like the sun might be trying to sneak out today. I do love the look of the snow on the trees.
> 
> Healing thoughts and gentle hugs for those in need.
> 
> Coffee is served enjoy.


Wow to the giraffe. How did they get his neck to stay up let alone be spotted?
Looks like winter has definatelly arrived.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> I am loving your mugs. Love beefeater as well, I remember when you posted it last time loved it then too.
> I am with you on the would go back to London in a heartbeat, if there were no other commitments.


we could just throw all our commitments out the window and go and land on Purples doorstep. Sure no-one would mind.
Somehow the Beefeater hasn't been put away- he lives on the cupboard downstairs and gets moved round from spot to spot (usually by David). He is too cute to put away.


----------



## Kathleendoris

I have had a busy few days and have only just got on-line to catch up. So far, I am on page 18, with 74 pages to go! My sympathies to all those with dental issues. One of my appointments yesterday was with the dental hygienist, who is a real sweetie. I have had problems with my teeth most of my life, but things do seem to have settled down at long last, and I am doing all I can to hang on to what I have left!

I am feeling the urge to do some knitting now - I have only managed a few rows in the last few days - so I will leave you for now and catch up a bit more later on. Just don't talk so much and give me a chance!


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Saw this yesterday on the drive home. Had to stop and get a short video.


Love the sound of running water- will it keep running or will it get cold enough to freeze? Does running water freeze easilly or does it need to get colder?

Well I am off to bed now- see you all sometime tomorrow. Probably evening here before I get on (well if my day goes as planned it will be evening my time).


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> we could just throw all our commitments out the window and go and land on Purples doorstep. Sure no-one would mind.
> Somehow the Beefeater hasn't been put away- he lives on the cupboard downstairs and gets moved round from spot to spot (usually by David). He is too cute to put away.


Wouldn't that be nice some days I wish I could throw my commitments out the window. I think people here would notice. 
I would keep Beefeater out too, he is so cute. I have most of my egg cozies and napkin rings out, Seth loves them.


----------



## Patches39

busyworkerbee said:


> Yes, as shown by 1 of the pics I put up. Here's another 2, went from bright and sunny to stormy to clear again.


Nice photos. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Kathleendoris said:


> I have had a busy few days and have only just got on-line to catch up. So far, I am on page 18, with 74 pages to go! My sympathies to all those with dental issues. One of my appointments yesterday was with the dental hygienist, who is a real sweetie. I have had problems with my teeth most of my life, but things do seem to have settled down at long last, and I am doing all I can to hang on to what I have left!
> 
> I am feeling the urge to do some knitting now - I have only managed a few rows in the last few days - so I will leave you for now and catch up a bit more later on. Just don't talk so much and give me a chance!


I am going to sit and knit a bit today, I have the house to myself for a few hours today. First time in weeks.


----------



## Patches39

Good day, up and have my coffee, a rain mix to day not to happy about it, makes thing hurt (hands &legs):roll: but will be fine, praying for Gwen & Marianne, hope all is going well. Claiming the victory, GOOD NEWS COMING.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> Love the sound of running water- will it keep running or will it get cold enough to freeze? Does running water freeze easilly or does it need to get colder?
> 
> Well I am off to bed now- see you all sometime tomorrow. Probably evening here before I get on (well if my day goes as planned it will be evening my time).


This is the first time I have seen water running there, I drive past this spot all the time. We have had so much rain the past few days it hasn't had time to soak in. I do know that the ones by the river freeze when it gets very cold over an extended time. 
Have a good night and rest well.


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, there re patches of blue sky and the sun is trying to come out. I had a good sleep last night and feel much better today, still going to take it easy though.
> 
> Sending healing, happy and peaceful hugs to all.
> 
> Tuesday photos.....


Lovely flower, really ready to sit in garden, have my coffee :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

darowil said:


> London tonight- from my trip back about 4 yers ago. Couldn't resist putting my egg cosy (tipsy) beefeater with the one on the mug. As a result of the London trip I have realsied that when I am Sydney with MAryanne she must have at least one day staying in the room- but that could be a good day to catch up denise (Nicho).
> But as you all know I love London- well the UK and if I had no other consideration I would go back at the drop of a hat.


Cute


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, there re patches of blue sky and the sun is trying to come out. I had a good sleep last night and feel much better today, still going to take it easy though.
> 
> Sending healing, happy and peaceful hugs to all.
> 
> Tuesday photos.....


Glad you had a good nights sleep it does help. Maybe the sun will come out for the day. Taking it easy is likely the best thing to do, don't want to be feeling under the weather on Saturday.

Gentle hugs back to you.

Love the photos the flower is beautiful, so delicate looking.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a snowy Great Bend. It is -3.8c/ 25f as of now. Looks like the sun might be trying to sneak out today. I do love the look of the snow on the trees.
> 
> Healing thoughts and gentle hugs for those in need.
> 
> Coffee is served enjoy.


Yummy, ready for second cup, :-D looks cold, but nice to look at.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Today is Marianne's surgery. :!:


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Saw this yesterday on the drive home. Had to stop and get a short video.


Beautiful and will be fun to see it when it is frozen too.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> DJ in here favorite dress. No I didn't knit it I found in a second hand shop. I was looking at a pattern very similar, thought it would be nice to make for her.


So cute, lovely dress, little missy has a beautiful smile


----------



## Cashmeregma

Cauliwings
For pictures go to: http://www.anediblemosaic.com/?p=11437

I adapt this to my own diet and you can do the same. I don't use the butter and use chick pea flour. Thought many of you could use as is or adapt, but they are delicious. I can vouch for that and my DH who doesn't like cauliflower eats these. She said her burned on the bottom and less time didn't cook through, so you might lightly steam them first. That's what I do. I haven't made them for a while so I don't remember what I did but I would turn the oven down when I put them in.
Preparation Instructions.

Preheat oven to 450 F.

Trim the heat of cauliflower into appetizer-sized pieces. (I bought the pre-chopped kind.) Set it aside.

In a shallow bowl stir together milk, flour and garlic powder.

Dip each piece of cauliflower into the batter and allow the extra batter to dip off. Place on a greased baking sheet. Spray the tops of the florets with cooking oil. Bake for 18 minutes.

Melt the butter in a saucepan over low heat. Mix together melted butter and Franks hot sauce.

Toss cooked cauliflower pieces with sauce. Serve with a side of blue cheese dressing.

Note: The bottom of my cauliflower pieces burned a little. The burned crust easily pulled off. I tried cooking it for less time and it didnt cook through.
Ingredients

1 head Cauliflower
1 cup Milk
¾ cups Flour
2 teaspoons Garlic Powder
1 Tablespoon Butter
1 cup Frank's Red Hot Sauce
½ cups Blue Cheese Dressing


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> Looked at the self raising flour and was very surprised. Should have realised it was likely to be a Dave recipe.
> Need to use a lemon up and do something for the KP catchup on Thursday so might do these lemon biscuits.


 Seth was around when I made most of Dave's receipts, I make his favorites for him. His all time favorite is the olive and anchovy pastries, a favorite of several of Chrissy's friends too.

Olive and Anchovy Pastries

Ingredients:
4 oz (115g) plain flour
4 oz (115g) butter
4 oz (115g) finely grated cheese, Manchego or Mature Cheddar work well
2 oz (55g) tin anchovy fillets, drained and roughly chopped
2 oz (55g) black olives, pitted and roughly chopped
1/2 tsp fine cayenne pepper
1 tsp smoked paprika
sea salt

Method:
Preheat oven to: 200degC/400degF/Regulo 6

Place the flour, butter, cheese, anchovies, olives and cayenne pepper in a food processor and pulse until the mxture forms a firm dough. Wrap the dough in cling film and chill in the refrigerator for thirty minutes.

On a lightly- floured board, roll the dough out thinly. Cut into strips 2" (5cms) wide, then cut diagonally alternating direction into triangles.

Arrange the triangles on lightly-greased baking sheets and dust, very lightly, with the smoked paprika.

Bake in a preheated oven for eight to ten minutes until golden. 
Sprinkle with a grinding of sea salt and allow to cool on a wire rack.

I hope you like this very traditional Spanish snack.
Dave
from Tea Party - 27th April, 2012


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> DJ smiled when I read what you wrote, she said that is only half of them. She left the rest in north Carolina.
> 
> Today will be hot tub day for sure, after I get back from running everyone around.


I gave the DGS some fridge magnets for this Birthday just gone by- because big Sis has a habit of claiming things as her property- for instance all the lego has been reclaimed by her, and he does not have the motor skills yet for the Meccano (Erector) sets I have bought and have stashed for him.
I guess when you are packing you just can't bring everything you might want. 
Hope by now you have had a spell in your hot tub!


----------



## Cashmeregma

purl2diva said:


> A few months ago when organizing my stash (again), I came across this yarn still in a sealed bag. I have no idea where I ordered it or for what reason since I NEVER wear brown. It was obviously too late to send it back so I made this shawl which had been in my stack for some time.
> 
> The pattern called for bulky so I had to adjust for WW. I find that if I wear it with a sleeveless vest, it is quite comfortable even to temps in the upper 40's.


So lovely. Fascinated by the matching buttons. How did you do that?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dreamweaver...So glad you are healing. Know that bath will be so welcome. Hope mom is ok too and gets her all clear.

I should really see if I wrote down anywhere how I did my cauliwings. So long I had totally forgotten about them until DH saw me cooking cauliflower to mash them and he said it smells so bad but those cauliwings are so good.

Cmaliza...Fred Rogers was wonderful. My friend in Germany knew him personally and his wife. He was a fabulous person. 

AZ...Thank you so much for updating us on Charlotte. I'm so glad to hear she is doing better at her new place and that the friends who upset her won't be visiting. :thumbup: Good to hear she was up and visiting like that.

Busyworkerbee...Love the photos. Just glorious!


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Seth was around when I made most of Dave's receipts, I make his favorites for him. His all time favorite is the olive and anchovy pastries, a favorite of several of Chrissy's friends too.
> 
> Olive and Anchovy Pastries
> 
> Sounds so good. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Cauliwings
> For pictures go to: http://www.anediblemosaic.com/?p=11437
> 
> Those sound very good, will be trying these for sure and passing it on to a friend. Chrissy and Chris will love these, both like cauliflower and miss hot wings.


----------



## Sorlenna

darowil said:


> Does it need a band? Is there enough overlap to just put what we call press studs on? They are sewn on the wrong side of the top and the right side of the bottom nd press together.
> Or will part of the bottom pattern be usable?


Ah, I think you mean what we call snaps. There probably is enough overlap, but I have buttons I want to use, which is why I'm trying to work out the buttonholes, but I rather like the edge smooth. I might start out the i-cord and see how it looks.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Ah, I think you mean what we call snaps. There probably is enough overlap, but I have buttons I want to use, which is why I'm trying to work out the buttonholes, but I rather like the edge smooth. I might start out the i-cord and see how it looks.


I am confronting a 95 cm., I-cord, have never done one, but my Bronwen assures me the other term for them is Idiot-cord- I think I would be inclined to find a French knitting loom with four nails. I can see me getting mightily bored doing it! This is for the Kim Hargreaves commission I am working on- I am now shaping my way up the front, and seriously worried if I have enough yarn!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seth was around when I made most of Dave's receipts, I make his favorites for him. His all time favorite is the olive and anchovy pastries, a favorite of several of Chrissy's friends too.
> 
> Olive and Anchovy Pastries
> 
> Sounds so good. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Good enough to break your diet?!!!?! I am glad I am only semi-vegetarian! Although maybe I should be edging towards vegan for my hip. Arthritis is a bummer. So are pills that are water retainers! Which I suspect is the basis of my recent weight gain- I have gone up 10 Kg very rapidly. Trying to work on the fats- and alternatives to carbohydrates, and still feel nourished. I am $60 a month shorter because of the teeth- pity I had not thought to check that, but by the time I realised the formula had been altered it had already gone through. But it will be nice to be able to eat crispy food again!
Click to expand...


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> I also hope that it goes easy on her. hugs


Thank you, Kaye. She passed into heaven last night about 10:30. My sister was with her and said she never regained
consciousness. She had a quiet and peaceful end to her life. Her father was the one in the earlier picture, who served in WWII and escaped the German prison of war camp.
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kehinkle/Kathy said it was ok for me to let everyone know how much she appreciates your concern. She values the true friendships she has made here.

She again requested PM's instead of posts.

She is on the road again, so hopefully, with time....we will be getting our own on the road reports.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Cauliwings
> For pictures go to: http://www.anediblemosaic.com/?p=11437
> 
> I adapt this to my own diet and you can do the same. I don't use the butter and use chick pea flour. Thought many of you could use as is or adapt, but they are delicious. I can vouch for that and my DH who doesn't like cauliflower eats these. She said her burned on the bottom and less time didn't cook through, so you might lightly steam them first. That's what I do. I haven't made them for a while so I don't remember what I did but I would turn the oven down when I put them in.
> Preparation Instructions.
> 
> Preheat oven to 450 F.
> 
> Trim the heat of cauliflower into appetizer-sized pieces. (I bought the pre-chopped kind.) Set it aside.
> 
> In a shallow bowl stir together milk, flour and garlic powder.
> 
> Dip each piece of cauliflower into the batter and allow the extra batter to dip off. Place on a greased baking sheet. Spray the tops of the florets with cooking oil. Bake for 18 minutes.
> 
> Melt the butter in a saucepan over low heat. Mix together melted butter and Franks hot sauce.
> 
> Toss cooked cauliflower pieces with sauce. Serve with a side of blue cheese dressing.
> 
> Note: The bottom of my cauliflower pieces burned a little. The burned crust easily pulled off. I tried cooking it for less time and it didnt cook through.
> Ingredients
> 
> 1 head Cauliflower
> 1 cup Milk
> ¾ cups Flour
> 2 teaspoons Garlic Powder
> 1 Tablespoon Butter
> 1 cup Frank's Red Hot Sauce
> ½ cups Blue Cheese Dressing


Unfortunately this is one of those recipes one just cannot get the ingredients for - what on earth is Frank's Red Hot Sauce, Angora? and who has a recipe for blue cheese dip? that is another I know for sure one cannot just buy, here.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> Thank you, Kaye. She passed into heaven last night about 10:30. My sister was with her and said she never regained
> consciousness. She had a quiet and peaceful end to her life. Her father was the one in the earlier picture, who served in WWII and escaped the German prison of war camp.
> JuneK


June, So glad your sister was with her and that it was quiet and peaceful. My condolences to you and the family. I was telling DH about her this morning so I know he would wish to send his condolences also. Hugs


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Thank you, Kaye. She passed into heaven last night about 10:30. My sister was with her and said she never regained
> consciousness. She had a quiet and peaceful end to her life. Her father was the one in the earlier picture, who served in WWII and escaped the German prison of war camp.
> JuneK


I am so glad it was a peaceful passing for her, June. You seem to have had so many deaths lately in your circle of family and friends.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Unfortunately this is one of those recipes one just cannot get the ingredients for - what on earth is Frank's Red Hot Sauce, Angora? and who has a recipe for blue cheese dip? that is another I know for sure one cannot just buy, here.


_________________________________________
Built in problems Julie, for sure. Sorry you can't get the ingredients. Hope you can find a sauce to substitute if you wanted to try with the chicken or cauliflower. The chicken wings are originally from Buffalo, NY and have become famous here and now further throughout other states. A vegetarian version is the cauliwings. Franks Red Hot Sauce is made from red hot peppers and has vinegar and perhaps garlic in it. I don't know what sort of hot sauce you have that isn't too hot and tastes really good, but that would work. We have ours without the Blue cheese dip but could be made from blue cheese and buttermilk or just milk, but here is a 5 star recipe:
1 cup mayonnaise
1 cup sour cream
4 green onions, finely chopped
2 tablespoons dried parsley
4 ounces blue cheese, crumbled
garlic salt to taste

Here's the Franks sauce story and ingredients:
More information than asked for I know. :roll: 
Many companies are making Hot Sauce but Franks Hot Sauce is the most well-liked type of hot sauces accessible in the market. To know the ingredients and nutrition of Franks Hot Sauce, read the following article.

In 1920, Franks red hot Cayenne Pepper Sauce was introduced. Frank Tea and Spice Companys president and the founder, Jacob Frank started Franks Hot Sauce on the bank of the Ohio River. When Frank contracted with the Louisiana pepper baron Adam Estellet to grow red peppers for a sauce made from whole peppers and brine, his interest in hot pepper sauce began. Adam Estilette and Jacob Frank became business partner and created the original blend of Franks RedHot.

Franks is produced in Springfield MO, in the same facility that manufactures Frenchs mustard.

With vinegar and garlic, Franks hot Sauce includes the dash of a full-bodied cayenne pepper flavor. This spicy mix is aged to perfection and blended to a thick, syrupy perfection. This way Franks Red Hot Sauce is tangy flavored and brilliant red in color. In the first buffalo wing sauce, it is also known as the secret ingredient invented by Teressa Bellissimo at the Anchor Bar and Grill in Buffalo, New York in 1964. Franks Red-hot Chile n Lime Hot Sauce is a party special and right for any food. Franks Red-hot XTRA Hot Cayenne Pepper Sauce is delicious on almost any food.

Quality, freshness and flavor are top priorities of Franks RedHot products. The suggested shelf life of FRANKS RedHot product is 24 months from the date of manufacture. The product will usually maintain good flavor quality for a few months after that date if refrigerated. Refrigeration will help to maintain its flavor. FRANKS RedHot products such as Original Cayenne Pepper Sauce, XTRA Hot, Buffalo Wing Sauce and Chile n Lime are gluten free. And the products of it do not contain any carbohydrates, calories or fat.

Franks Redhot Cayenne Pepper Sauce Ingredients:

Aged Cayenne Red Peppers
Garlic Powder
Distilled Vinegar
Natural Flavor
Water
Salt

Nutritional Value:
Franks Red Hot Cayenne Pepper Sauce contain 0 calorie, 0 gram of fat, 190mg of sodium, 0 gram of carbohydrate, and 0 gram of protein and Vitamin A. Franks Red Hot Cayenne Pepper Sauce is the perfect option for the people who are calorie conscious. Add it to your favorite sandwich instead of mayonnaise or use it to spice up fat-free salad dressings.


----------



## Sorlenna

Angora1 said:


> Today is Marianne's surgery. :!:


I'm keeping her in my thoughts along with Charlotte and all others in need of healing.


----------



## sassafras123

June and Sam, thank you the gallstones looked smoky but tasted great. Still a it easier to pick them up at Costco in lunch/deli section and reheat at home. Unfortunately closest Costco an hour and a half away.
Purple, glad you are feeling better.
Darwin, love penguin socks.
June, glad your cousin had peaceful passing.


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> I am confronting a 95 cm., I-cord, have never done one, but my Bronwen assures me the other term for them is Idiot-cord- I think I would be inclined to find a French knitting loom with four nails. I can see me getting mightily bored doing it! This is for the Kim Hargreaves commission I am working on- I am now shaping my way up the front, and seriously worried if I have enough yarn!


It really is easy once you get into the rhythm. If you can cable, that will be nothing--the little loom is very helpful if one is making independent i-cord. I want to knit this one on to the edge; I've watched videos but never done it yet. That may be part of the motivation, as I want to try it out.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> I'm keeping her in my thoughts along with Charlotte and all others in need of healing.


Me too. I know it is much appreciated.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Built in problems Julie, for sure. The chicken wings are originally from Buffalo, NY and have become famous here an now further throughout other states. A vegetarian version is the cauliwings. Franks Red Hot Sauce is made from red hot peppers and has vinegar and perhaps garlic in it. I don't know what sort of hot sauce you have that isn't too hot and tastes really good, but that would work. Blue cheese dip could be made from blue cheese and buttermilk or just milk, but here is a 5 star recipe:
> 
> 1 cup mayonnaise
> 
> 1 cup sour cream
> 
> 4 green onions, finely chopped
> 
> 2 tablespoons dried parsley
> 
> 4 ounces blue cheese, crumbled
> 
> garlic salt to taste
> 
> Here's the Franks sauce story and ingredients:
> More information than asked for I know. :roll:
> Many companies are making Hot Sauce but Franks Hot Sauce is the most well-liked type of hot sauces accessible in the market. To know the ingredients and nutrition of Franks Hot Sauce, read the following article.
> 
> In 1920, Franks red hot Cayenne Pepper Sauce was introduced. Frank Tea and Spice Companys president and the founder, Jacob Frank started Franks Hot Sauce on the bank of the Ohio River. When Frank contracted with the Louisiana pepper baron Adam Estellet to grow red peppers for a sauce made from whole peppers and brine, his interest in hot pepper sauce began. Adam Estilette and Jacob Frank became business partner and created the original blend of Franks RedHot.
> 
> Franks Hot Sauce Ingredients & Nutritions
> Franks RedHot was sold to Durkee Famous Foods in 1977. Since the purchase of the Durkee brand in 1995, it is owned by Reckitt Benckiser. Because Reckitt Benckiser also owns Frenchs foods, Franks RedHot is now often marketed beside and advertised with Frenchs Mustard and Cattlemans BBQ sauce. Franks is produced in Springfield MO, in the same facility that manufactures Frenchs mustard.
> 
> With vinegar and garlic, Franks hot Sauce includes the dash of a full-bodied cayenne pepper flavor. This spicy mix is aged to perfection and blended to a thick, syrupy perfection. This way Franks Red Hot Sauce is tangy flavored and brilliant red in color. In the first buffalo wing sauce, it is also known as the secret ingredient invented by Teressa Bellissimo at the Anchor Bar and Grill in Buffalo, New York in 1964. Franks Red-hot Chile n Lime Hot Sauce is a party special and right for any food. Franks Red-hot XTRA Hot Cayenne Pepper Sauce is delicious on almost any food.
> 
> Quality, freshness and flavor are top priorities of Franks RedHot products. The suggested shelf life of FRANKS RedHot product is 24 months from the date of manufacture. The product will usually maintain good flavor quality for a few months after that date if refrigerated. Refrigeration will help to maintain its flavor. FRANKS RedHot products such as Original Cayenne Pepper Sauce, XTRA Hot, Buffalo Wing Sauce and Chile n Lime are gluten free. And the products of it do not contain any carbohydrates, calories or fat.
> 
> Franks Redhot Cayenne Pepper Sauce Ingredients:
> 
> Aged Cayenne Red Peppers
> Garlic Powder
> Distilled Vinegar
> Natural Flavor
> Water
> Salt
> 
> Nutritional Value:
> Franks Red Hot Cayenne Pepper Sauce contain 0 calorie, 0 gram of fat, 190mg of sodium, 0 gram of carbohydrate, and 0 gram of protein and Vitamin A. Franks Red Hot Cayenne Pepper Sauce is the perfect option for the people who are calorie conscious. Add it to your favorite sandwich instead of mayonnaise or use it to spice up fat-free salad dressings.


Sorry to be grumpy- there is just so much that is taken for granted in America- I can see how Dave got so annoyed trying to write receipts that all could follow. I guess the closest I could get is a Tabasco sauce, but even the Blue cheese which I adore has been beyond recent budgets- and I am still in shock over how much the teeth are costing me per week- they have changed the formula- problem of our Big Brother style Right Wing Government that keeps going up in the Opinion Polls- and takes the attitude that people like me got where we are because we are lazy.


----------



## Sorlenna

jknappva said:


> Thank you, Kaye. She passed into heaven last night about 10:30. My sister was with her and said she never regained
> consciousness. She had a quiet and peaceful end to her life. Her father was the one in the earlier picture, who served in WWII and escaped the German prison of war camp.
> JuneK


Hugs & blessings, June.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> It really is easy once you get into the rhythm. If you can cable, that will be nothing--the little loom is very helpful if one is making independent i-cord. I want to knit this one on to the edge; I've watched videos but never done it yet. That may be part of the motivation, as I want to try it out.


I saw E. Zimmerman do this on her video and it is indeed intriguing and would love to try doing it at some point.


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry to be grumpy- there is just so much that is taken for granted in America- I can see how Dave got so annoyed trying to write receipts that all could follow. I guess the closest I could get is a Tabasco sauce, but even the Blue cheese which I adore has been beyond recent budgets- and I am still in shock over how much the teeth are costing me per week- they have changed the formula- problem of our Big Brother style Right Wing Government that keeps going up in the Opinion Polls- and takes the attitude that people like me got where we are because we are lazy.


I feel grumpy, too, at the price of things. So many things are out of reach for so many people here as well. I'm sorry to hear the teeth are going to be so expensive for you--it is something I can certainly commiserate with you on!


----------



## jknappva

Dreamweaver said:


> Cradle robber!!!


LOL!!! In response to the 107 yr old veteran who had a 90 yr old girl friend!
JuneK


----------



## Pup lover

NanaCaren said:


> I used the recipe from the choc chip package added 3/4 cup of old fashion oats and pressed it into a pan. Easier to bake and you are right sometimes it takes too long. I am trying to show Ashlei that you can improvise if you are in a hurry to get things done. All the cookies were baked in my toaster/ countertop oven so the house didn't get over heated. After a long day of cookie baking or just a long day bar cookies are what they get. :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> June, how awful but you are very unselfish and I believe right with your attitude. Hugs


We were married for 31 yrs and for months after his passing, I felt as if a part of my body was missing. I think the worse part of losing a life partner is waiting for that door to open and them to walk in. Took a while to get over!
JuneK


----------



## Pup lover

Dreamweaver said:


> So far, I have found 5 things that have been billed to insurance that did not happen.. Insurance doesn't much seem to care. No wonder we are in such dire straights...


From everything that I have had done this year I did not get an itemized bill from any of it! Had to request them and they werent very forthcoming about sending them. Its no wonder medical costs are high, they charge for whatever they want whether you got it or not and then when you tell insurance you didnt get/have that they dont care. They are their own problem!


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> Thank you, Kaye. She passed into heaven last night about 10:30. My sister was with her and said she never regained
> consciousness. She had a quiet and peaceful end to her life. Her father was the one in the earlier picture, who served in WWII and escaped the German prison of war camp.
> JuneK


My heart is with you and your family


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> I PM'd here as soon as I read her post also.


So did I. It makes me very sad that someone here said something that upset her so much that she left!
JuneK


----------



## Pup lover

cmaliza said:


> Good evening, All....I have about 50 pages to catch up on, but wanted to check in. Got out today - first time in a few days. I've been "under the weather"...but the weather today...IT SNOWED! It was beautiful! It was sticking, too. SO pretty on the trees with leaves....I suspect most of you are not snow lovers, but I am!   By the end of the week it will all be gone. But fo rnow...it was pretty!!!
> CArol il/oh


Im with you Carol! I love snow, maybe a half an inch here is all and will be gone quickly but it was sooo pretty last night when it was falling and pretty first thing this morning. Im ready for more and for it to stay!!


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Oh my goodness we are getting snow and it is accumulating nicely. :thumbup:


Perhaps when the winter snow melts your pond will be back up to normal!
JuneK


----------



## Pup lover

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, there re patches of blue sky and the sun is trying to come out. I had a good sleep last night and feel much better today, still going to take it easy though.
> 
> Sending healing, happy and peaceful hugs to all.
> 
> Tuesday photos.....


beautiful garden photos! Love the purple flower have never seen anything like that before.


----------



## Pup lover

PurpleFi said:


> To go with the other 5 I already have? I've got to make a penguin teacosy for my son in law for Christmas, so best to do that first. xx


We will look for the design after the first of the year


----------



## Pup lover

Angora1 said:


> One of the arts in a marriage is learning how to disagree in a way that preserves the dignity of the other and another secret is learning to laugh about ourselves. You have such a good sense of humor, so no problem there, I'm sure. Being a good friend is important too. Treat each other like you treat your very best friend in all the world, which I think you already do. We still say please and thank you to each other. Hoping you have many wonderful years for your love to just grow and get deeper. I know that is possible from experience.


These are things that we do also, and we rarely argue or disagree to any degree. Wonderful that so many of us are blessed this way!


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> Good evening, All....I have about 50 pages to catch up on, but wanted to check in. Got out today - first time in a few days. I've been "under the weather"...but the weather today...IT SNOWED! It was beautiful! It was sticking, too. SO pretty on the trees with leaves....I suspect most of you are not snow lovers, but I am!   By the end of the week it will all be gone. But fo rnow...it was pretty!!!
> CArol il/oh


As long as you had the snow, I'm delighted that you enjoyed it. Hope you're feeling much better now.
JuneK


----------



## Pup lover

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a snowy Great Bend. It is -3.8c/ 25f as of now. Looks like the sun might be trying to sneak out today. I do love the look of the snow on the trees.
> 
> Healing thoughts and gentle hugs for those in need.
> 
> Coffee is served enjoy.


Love this mornings coffee!


----------



## Pup lover

NanaCaren said:


> DJ in here favorite dress. No I didn't knit it I found in a second hand shop. I was looking at a pattern very similar, thought it would be nice to make for her.


Lovely dress, Hi DJ, you look beautiful!


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Got my first stage completed for the new teeth, checked matters with the Doctor- I know now can't go onto Voltaren for the Osteo. Is your mum's moonboot working OK? And are you knitting for the baby, or is that on one side?


does the voltaren and your other medications conflict? Voltaren is what I take for my arthritis and after being off it for a few days, I know how much it helps.
JuneK


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> We were married for 31 yrs and for months after his passing, I felt as if a part of my body was missing. I think the worse part of losing a life partner is waiting for that door to open and them to walk in. Took a while to get over!
> JuneK


  ditto


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, there re patches of blue sky and the sun is trying to come out. I had a good sleep last night and feel much better today, still going to take it easy though.
> 
> Sending healing, happy and peaceful hugs to all.
> 
> Tuesday photos.....


So glad you're feeling better and had a good night's rest.
That is a beautiful and unusual flower. I've never seen one before.
You deserve to rest and enjoy your lovely garden today....hope the sun comes out for you!
JUneK


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> London tonight- from my trip back about 4 yers ago. Couldn't resist putting my egg cosy (tipsy) beefeater with the one on the mug. As a result of the London trip I have realsied that when I am Sydney with MAryanne she must have at least one day staying in the room- but that could be a good day to catch up denise (Nicho).
> But as you all know I love London- well the UK and if I had no other consideration I would go back at the drop of a hat.


So cute!! Thanks for the smile.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> Are you going to give it wings,tail and beak (all stick out) like these socks I have done? For some reason I never did photograph them.


That looks like a book I need to get...perhaps after Christmas I can get back to my first love, knitting socks!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> Are you going to give it wings,tail and beak (all stick out) like these socks I have done? For some reason I never did photograph them.


Just broke down and bought the book. Can't believe I got a brand new one for 96 cents plus shipping from Amazon Marketplace!!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> I feel grumpy, too, at the price of things. So many things are out of reach for so many people here as well. I'm sorry to hear the teeth are going to be so expensive for you--it is something I can certainly commiserate with you on!


One thing at least, once I have readjusted, they will be paid off in only 2 years, whereas sometimes one was paying for things over a 5 year period. Inflationary cycles are always tough on common folk.


----------



## Designer1234

Pup lover said:


> These are things that we do also, and we rarely argue or disagree to any degree. Wonderful that so many of us are blessed this way!


one thing we do -- we tell each other all the time how we feel about each other-- we sometimes have loud disagreements allthough not often but we never stay upset with each other. we both know absolutely and completely that we are meant to be together. He makes me laugh, we look out for each other.

June - I think how hard it must be -- I feel we are living a miracle that he is still with me so I am thankful every day and don't take it for granted. I admire those who carry on - I guess you don't have a choice but you are all strong - I think I would try very hard to be strong too, but oh how hard it must be . I admire you so much.

I also admire those who were not so lucky and didn't have happy marriages -- and who make lives for themselves and live happy and productive lives. I have a cousin who was treated badly and has never let it go her whole life. She makes everyone around her feel badly and it gets to the point that no one wants to spend time with her. It is so sad. Women are strong - we deal with what we have to deal with -- Sam I am not leaving you out -- you are a strong person too - you live by what you believe. I admire you so much -- you are true to yourself. It is shown that you are such a good person by the fact that your children want you around them and their children. you should be proud.

We should try not to live with regrets as we can't change what has happened in our lives but we can choose what we do from now on. Off my soap box once again!


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a snowy Great Bend. It is -3.8c/ 25f as of now. Looks like the sun might be trying to sneak out today. I do love the look of the snow on the trees.
> 
> Healing thoughts and gentle hugs for those in need.
> 
> Coffee is served enjoy.


Your snowy landscape looks like picture postcards.
Absolutely love the giraffe....someone is a real coffee artist!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> does the voltaren and your other medications conflict? Voltaren is what I take for my arthritis and after being off it for a few days, I know how much it helps.
> JuneK


Unfortunately it conflicts or perhaps compounds the effect of the Warfarin I must take for my heart. (can't take aspirin)


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> DJ in here favorite dress. No I didn't knit it I found in a second hand shop. I was looking at a pattern very similar, thought it would be nice to make for her.


She's a darling and the dress is lovely!
JuneK


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> Unfortunately it conflicts or perhaps compounds the effect of the Warfarin I must take for my heart. (can't take aspirin)


I didn't realize that -- i did read the information- I use it for my shoulder but have also used it for Pat's back . will have to check that out again. thanks Julie -- he is on warfarin - and it is amazing the things he has to watch out for. I will check that out right now - and before he uses it for his back again I will also check with the doctor.


----------



## Designer1234

jknappva said:


> We were married for 31 yrs and for months after his passing, I felt as if a part of my body was missing. I think the worse part of losing a life partner is waiting for that door to open and them to walk in. Took a while to get over!
> JuneK


Oh June! I think that is how I would feel. you are such a strong woman as are so many here. makes me tear up.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> I am going to sit and knit a bit today, I have the house to myself for a few hours today. First time in weeks.


Almost forgot to ask you...how did Sara-Mae's first day at her job go?? Meant to mention before that a different sister of mine, not the one with all the pictures, was named Rose Mae and my grandmother was named Rhoda Mae. No one knew my grandmother's name was Rhoda until she died...she always said it was Rosa because she thought Rhoda was too country sounding....we couldn't be more country than we already were!
LOL!
JuneK


----------



## iamsam

i am not sure how to write this so guess i will just do it the best way i know how.

i know we are all aware of the rift (for want of a better word) between two beloved members of our forum. anytime something like this happens it affects all of us.

the fact of the matter is - it is completely my fault. i said something in humor i should have never said - believe me - it was said with tongue in cheek - but it was the catalyst for what ensued. and for that i am profoundly sorry and i apologize to both aggrieved parties and to you. believe me when i say it was not intentional and was not said in malice. i feel i have let you all down and that was never my intention.

i have asked Kathy to please reconsider and come back - she leaves a hole that cannot be filled by anyone else and as a group we need her to return. 

at this point in time i don't think the problem can be resolved - it is in too raw a state. maybe sometime in the future it can be discussed politely by the aggrieved parties and hopefully fences can be mended. but what i do expect is for all of us to treat each other with respect and understanding and to be cordial to each other regardless of any other feelings you might have. we are a forum of strong personalities and for the most part everything clicks - and i think the reason it does is because of the strong love and concern we show for each other.

so i am asking that the subject be dropped - that if it is discussed let it be in pm's. and i thank you for this.

again - i am deeply sorry and apologize for my part in this - and i especiaolly apologize to both parties most sincerely - i am deeply sorry and ask for your forgiveness.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> I didn't realize that -- i did read the information- I use it for my shoulder but have also used it for Pat's back . will have to check that out again. thanks Julie -- he is on warfarin - and it is amazing the things he has to watch out for. I will check that out right now - and before he uses it for his back again I will also check with the doctor.


Pat has stabilized on his dose though, Shirley, whereas I never have. Just two weeks ago the reading was worryingly high again. And there is the difference between topical ointments, and the ingested drug!


----------



## Designer1234

I just found that a new section has opened up on KP -- headed - Other crafts. 

I think it is great and already people are posting some of the outstanding work they do aside from knitting and crochet. I have posted some of my work and 
I know that there are a lot of quilters here so I hope you will all post your different projects too. 

It gives people a chance to share other parts of themselves. 

Now I have to think about widening the subjects for our workshops. Will talk to the others and then if they think we should, I will contact admin about their thoughts on it. 

So many talented people here.


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> June, So glad your sister was with her and that it was quiet and peaceful. My condolences to you and the family. I was telling DH about her this morning so I know he would wish to send his condolences also. Hugs


Thank you. Sometimes we just have to realize that someone's passing is a blessing even though we will miss them. And her passing was a blessing. She didn't have much quality of life.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so glad it was a peaceful passing for her, June. You seem to have had so many deaths lately in your circle of family and friends.


This is the 5th one this year. One was a dear friend who passed away in Feb. I don't think I ever mentioned him.
Of course, my sister's FIL, and two other cousins. 
We just have to have faith and continue on. But it does make us realize how quickly life can go and to appreciate every minute and always remember to tell our loved ones we love them.
thank you,
JuneK


----------



## Pup lover

NanaCaren said:


> This is the first time I have seen water running there, I drive past this spot all the time. We have had so much rain the past few days it hasn't had time to soak in. I do know that the ones by the river freeze when it gets very cold over an extended time.
> Have a good night and rest well.


Is your pond getting refilled then?


----------



## jknappva

sassafras123 said:


> June and Sam, thank you the gallstones looked smoky but tasted great. Still a it easier to pick them up at Costco in lunch/deli section and reheat at home. Unfortunately closest Costco an hour and a half away.
> Purple, glad you are feeling better.
> Darwin, love penguin socks.
> June, glad your cousin had peaceful passing.


Did you realize your post came through as "GALLSTONES"??? I know it was probably your tablet substituting for the Calzones but had to blink hard and re-read it!!!!
Thank you for your condolences.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry to be grumpy- there is just so much that is taken for granted in America- I can see how Dave got so annoyed trying to write receipts that all could follow. I guess the closest I could get is a Tabasco sauce, but even the Blue cheese which I adore has been beyond recent budgets- and I am still in shock over how much the teeth are costing me per week- they have changed the formula- problem of our Big Brother style Right Wing Government that keeps going up in the Opinion Polls- and takes the attitude that people like me got where we are because we are lazy.


My dear Julie....Those in government need to have to live on our budgets and with our quality of health for several months before they make these all encompassing decisions that affect our daily life.
You have my sympathy!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> Hugs & blessings, June.


thank you.
JK


----------



## jknappva

Patches39 said:


> My heart is with you and your family


Thank you.
JK


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> one thing we do -- we tell each other all the time how we feel about each other-- we sometimes have loud disagreements allthough not often but we never stay upset with each other. we both know absolutely and completely that we are meant to be together. He makes me laugh, we look out for each other.
> 
> June - I think how hard it must be -- I feel we are living a miracle that he is still with me so I am thankful every day and don't take it for granted. I admire those who carry on - I guess you don't have a choice but you are all strong - I think I would try very hard to be strong too, but oh how hard it must be . I admire you so much.
> 
> I also admire those who were not so lucky and didn't have happy marriages -- and who make lives for themselves and live happy and productive lives. I have a cousin who was treated badly and has never let it go her whole life. She makes everyone around her feel badly and it gets to the point that no one wants to spend time with her. It is so sad. Women are strong - we deal with what we have to deal with -- Sam I am not leaving you out -- you are a strong person too - you live by what you believe. I admire you so much -- you are true to yourself. It is shown that you are such a good person by the fact that your children want you around them and their children. you should be proud.
> 
> We should try not to live with regrets as we can't change what has happened in our lives but we can choose what we do from now on. Off my soap box once again!


As long as you and Pat have been married, I know you can't imagine life without him....and I wasn't married near as long as you when my DH died.
I firmly believe we carry our happiness within us. I enjoy laughing too much to be bitter!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Unfortunately it conflicts or perhaps compounds the effect of the Warfarin I must take for my heart. (can't take aspirin)


Since I take the Voltaren, I don't take aspirin as I bruise very easily. Thank goodness, so far, my heart is sound. Just the bones seemed to have been second hand when I got mine!!! ROLF!!
juneK


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Almost forgot to ask you...how did Sara-Mae's first day at her job go?? Meant to mention before that a different sister of mine, not the one with all the pictures, was named Rose Mae and my grandmother was named Rhoda Mae. No one knew my grandmother's name was Rhoda until she died...she always said it was Rosa because she thought Rhoda was too country sounding....we couldn't be more country than we already were!
> LOL!
> JuneK


sara-Mae said it was boring as she has taken the phone training once before. She is glad to have a job so quickly. Sara is after a great great aunt; Mae is both her grandmother's middle name. Her middle name is Elizabeth after the Queen. My gg aunt was hanged for being a witch because she refused to give up her herbal practices and use the man made medicines. My great grandfather was an herbalist as was my great grandmother neither one of them passed down the knowledge because they were ridiculed for not using chemical medicines. My great Grandma made herbal medications and lotions for many a doctor in Kingston area in her day. My mother taught herself about herbs and passed her knowledge on to us. I have passed on what I know along with mum to my own children. I still use the herbal ones. Opps turned into a book, didn't mean to do that.


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Oh June! I think that is how I would feel. you are such a strong woman as are so many here. makes me tear up.


No one is to be admired more than you, Shirley. You and Pat have had such an amazing and adventurous life and are still living it with considering a huge move to the coast.
Is the time getting nearer for a decision to be made about the move?
JuneK


----------



## Grannypeg

June, I am so sorry for your loss. I am glad her end was peaceful. Prayers coming for you and your family.



jknappva said:


> Thank you, Kaye. She passed into heaven last night about 10:30. My sister was with her and said she never regained
> consciousness. She had a quiet and peaceful end to her life. Her father was the one in the earlier picture, who served in WWII and escaped the German prison of war camp.
> JuneK


----------



## Sorlenna

jknappva said:


> Thank you. Sometimes we just have to realize that someone's passing is a blessing even though we will miss them. And her passing was a blessing. She didn't have much quality of life.
> JuneK


I agree. An end to suffering is a blessing.


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, there re patches of blue sky and the sun is trying to come out. I had a good sleep last night and feel much better today, still going to take it easy though.
> 
> Sending healing, happy and peaceful hugs to all.
> 
> Tuesday photos.....


So beautiful, I love the long shadows and the afternoon sun in the garden.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> London tonight- from my trip back about 4 yers ago. Couldn't resist putting my egg cosy (tipsy) beefeater with the one on the mug. As a result of the London trip I have realsied that when I am Sydney with MAryanne she must have at least one day staying in the room- but that could be a good day to catch up denise (Nicho).
> But as you all know I love London- well the UK and if I had no other consideration I would go back at the drop of a hat.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

again - i am deeply sorry and apologize for my part in this - and i especiaolly apologize to both parties most sincerely - i am deeply sorry and ask for your forgiveness.

sam[/quote]

Sam, I'm sure everyone here will agree with me. I know anything you said would not have been said with maliciousness. It's just not in your nature.
Still love and respect you and so thankful that you are our Tea Party host.
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> One of the arts in a marriage is learning how to disagree in a way that preserves the dignity of the other and another secret is learning to laugh about ourselves. You have such a good sense of humor, so no problem there, I'm sure. Being a good friend is important too. Treat each other like you treat your very best friend in all the world, which I think you already do. We still say please and thank you to each other. Hoping you have many wonderful years for your love to just grow and get deeper. I know that is possible from experience.


Yes, we laugh all the time and always say please and thank you, we correct each other if one of us doesn't. lol Home is wherever we are together. The main thing is that we respect each other, and trust each other.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a snowy Great Bend. It is -3.8c/ 25f as of now. Looks like the sun might be trying to sneak out today. I do love the look of the snow on the trees.
> 
> Healing thoughts and gentle hugs for those in need.
> 
> Coffee is served enjoy.


Wow, you did end up under snow. Bet the kids had fun in it this morning.  
Love the giraffe, speaking of coffee, I need another cup. 
Hugs.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> sara-Mae said it was boring as she has taken the phone training once before. She is glad to have a job so quickly. Sara is after a great great aunt; Mae is both her grandmother's middle name. Her middle name is Elizabeth after the Queen. My gg aunt was hanged for being a witch because she refused to give up her herbal practices and use the man made medicines. My great grandfather was an herbalist as was my great grandmother neither one of them passed down the knowledge because they were ridiculed for not using chemical medicines. My great Grandma made herbal medications and lotions for many a doctor in Kingston area in her day. My mother taught herself about herbs and passed her knowledge on to us. I have passed on what I know along with mum to my own children. I still use the herbal ones. Opps turned into a book, didn't mean to do that.


Never apologize for a long post as it's always so interesting. And most of our medications are based on herbal remedies and some are chemical compounds that mimic herbs and plants! So many people fail to realize that. 
I imagine after the training is over, Sara-Mae won't be so bored!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Grannypeg said:


> June, I am so sorry for your loss. I am glad her end was peaceful. Prayers coming for you and your family.


Thank you.
JK


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> DJ in here favorite dress. No I didn't knit it I found in a second hand shop. I was looking at a pattern very similar, thought it would be nice to make for her.


She is so cute, and has the brightest smile.  
Love the dress, I have a feeling that she may need replacements for that when she out grows it, she looks so happy to be wearing that one. :thumbup: It's almost as adorable as she is.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> Ah, I think you mean what we call snaps. There probably is enough overlap, but I have buttons I want to use, which is why I'm trying to work out the buttonholes, but I rather like the edge smooth. I might start out the i-cord and see how it looks.


So many ways to do the button holes too. Can just be an opening or you can continue to make the i-cord form those loops or even the Chinese style loops.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> And warm up afterwards in the Hot Tub!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, you did end up under snow. Bet the kids had fun in it this morning.
> Love the giraffe, speaking of coffee, I need another cup.
> Hugs.


The kids wanted to play in it but needed to stay dry for school. They were none too happy at having to stay dry. I m sure they will be out in it tonight though right after school.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Saw this yesterday on the drive home. Had to stop and get a short video.


So Beautiful!! Glad you stopped.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Designer1234 said:


> I didn't realize that -- i did read the information- I use it for my shoulder but have also used it for Pat's back . will have to check that out again. thanks Julie -- he is on warfarin - and it is amazing the things he has to watch out for. I will check that out right now - and before he uses it for his back again I will also check with the doctor.


The diclofenac (voltarin) is an NSAID. NSAIDs can thin the blood. Warfarin is a blood thinner. If you take both, then this may cause the blood to become thinner than is desired. So if you take both, then you just need your bleeding time checked more often, and this may result in an adjustment of the warfarin dosage.
This is true for any NSAID not just for the diclofenac. They all have tendancies to thin the blood and this will result in a longer bleeding time. This is why when a person takes NSAID medications they are never to take aspirin as the aspirin is a very strong blood thinner as well as an analgesic. 
As long as Pat is taking the diclofenac (voltaren) with the doctor's consent, he should be all right. In Canada, diclofenac tablets can only be gotten with a doctor's prescription.
Zoe


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> So Beautiful!! Glad you stopped.


Thanks I am glad too I know of a few more like this that I want to get photos of before they freeze or stop for the winter.

This is my little one by the pond this morning.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> Did you realize your post came through as "GALLSTONES"??? I know it was probably your tablet substituting for the Calzones but had to blink hard and re-read it!!!!
> Thank you for your condolences.
> Hugs,
> JuneK


That may be the funniest ones yet since it was about eating them. :thumbup: Good old spell check.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 wrote:
Sorry to be grumpy- there is just so much that is taken for granted in America- I can see how Dave got so annoyed trying to write receipts that all could follow. I guess the closest I could get is a Tabasco sauce, but even the Blue cheese which I adore has been beyond recent budgets- and I am still in shock over how much the teeth are costing me per week- they have changed the formula- problem of our Big Brother style Right Wing Government that keeps going up in the Opinion Polls- and takes the attitude that people like me got where we are because we are lazy.

__________________________
I'm so sorry. I just remember you saying not to mention without giving a recipe. That is why I went to another site and looked one up. So sorry about the expense of the teeth. I know there are things we need here too that aren't covered. Won't go into details on here, but even with insurance one can end up losing their home with a devastating illness. Sounds like they are following suit where you are and I am sad to hear this.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Thank you, Kaye. She passed into heaven last night about 10:30. My sister was with her and said she never regained
> consciousness. She had a quiet and peaceful end to her life. Her father was the one in the earlier picture, who served in WWII and escaped the German prison of war camp.
> JuneK


My condolences, but so glad it was fairly quick and easy. She kept her grace through so much for so long that she deserved in her passing to go with quiet dignity. Many hugs for you and the rest of your family.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, we laugh all the time and always say please and thank you, we correct each other if one of us doesn't. lol Home is wherever we are together. The main thing is that we respect each other, and trust each other.


I'm so thankful to see such a good relationship. It doesn't happen all the time but it is important for other couples to know it can happen. You will be an inspiration to other couples around you and those who in the future will become couples.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Some asked that I let u know when I got to the hospital where Marianne is having surgery. She is currently in surgery and should be out soon since it has been two ours about now.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks I am glad too I know of a few more like this that I want to get photos of before they freeze or stop for the winter.
> 
> This is my little one by the pond this morning.


With any luck, with all the rain you've had lately and enough snow, maybe the pond will be nice and full all next summer. 
That one is beautiful too. I love running water, waterfalls, rivers, they are just so peaceful, and really a true testament to life in general, it flows as it will, you can divert and deviate sometimes, but it will always try to go on the path it is meant to follow.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I am thinking I'll work on a larger size for next year so I don't feel rushed to get it done. I knitted her a summer top a few years back she loved it, tried to keep wearing it after it was too small.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123

Angora1 said:


> That may be the funniest ones yet since it was about eating them. :thumbup: Good old spell check.


good heavens too funny. They were calzones and they were wonky shaped. Thank you for laugh. Hate spell check.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> DJ smiled when I read what you wrote, she said that is only half of them. She left the rest in north Carolina.
> 
> Today will be hot tub day for sure, after I get back from running everyone around.


 She may need more? 
Hot tub and knitting, great combo, just as long as you don't do them at the same time. lolol


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> we could just throw all our commitments out the window and go and land on Purples doorstep. Sure no-one would mind.
> Somehow the Beefeater hasn't been put away- he lives on the cupboard downstairs and gets moved round from spot to spot (usually by David). He is too cute to put away.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: He's still so cute.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I am going to sit and knit a bit today, I have the house to myself for a few hours today. First time in weeks.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> Kehinkle/Kathy said it was ok for me to let everyone know how much she appreciates your concern. She values the true friendships she has made here.
> 
> She again requested PM's instead of posts.
> 
> She is on the road again, so hopefully, with time....we will be getting our own on the road reports.


Wonderful to know that she is doing alright. Thank you for letting us know, she is in our hearts always.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> This is the 5th one this year. One was a dear friend who passed away in Feb. I don't think I ever mentioned him.
> Of course, my sister's FIL, and two other cousins.
> We just have to have faith and continue on. But it does make us realize how quickly life can go and to appreciate every minute and always remember to tell our loved ones we love them.
> thank you,
> JuneK


I have never forgotten my elderly friend Hoppy (EH Hopkins) who at 94 had buried all his friends, and relatives except his second wife, and how the old man was so sad to have no-one still to talk with. He used to muddle me for my mother, but one does not worry about things like that. My Dad was in a similar position at 91.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Some asked that I let u know when I got to the hospital where Marianne is having surgery. She is currently in surgery and should be out soon since it has been two ours about now.


Gwen...Thanks so much for letting us know. :thumbup:


----------



## angelam

thewren said:


> i'll be there in a minute and pick you up.
> 
> sam


Bag packed and waiting!


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> good heavens too funny. They were calzones and they were wonky shaped. Thank you for laugh. Hate spell check.


Oh please don't hate spell check. It was so good to laugh. That was fabulous. Although I wouldn't enjoy eating Gallstones, it was fun reading about it.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Some of the ones I have sent out I couldn't even figure out what the word spell check chose was replacing, but my sister and son have both texted me back saying they wondered what I was taking about.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Unfortunately this is one of those recipes one just cannot get the ingredients for - what on earth is Frank's Red Hot Sauce, Angora? and who has a recipe for blue cheese dip? that is another I know for sure one cannot just buy, here.


It is Frank's Original RedHot Cayenne Pepper Sauce, if you get Tabasco pepper sauce, this is like that but Franks and Lousianna are my favorites. 
The blue cheese dip is actually Blue cheese salad dressing used to dip into, ranch is also a popular salad dressing used.

Oh, I see Angora covered it spectacularly. :thumbup:


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-215489-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

